# Iran protesters chanting ‘DEATH to Rouhani’ and raise slogans against Khamenei



## Arabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946445409186209793
Thousands of residents n a number of Iranian cities including the north-eastern city of Mashhad took to the streets on Thursday demonstrating against unemployment, poverty and the rising cost of living.

Protesters raised the slogans "Death to Rouhani, and Death to the Dictator". Usually the term "dictator" is addressed to Iran's Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei. Protesters also waved banners denouncing Iran's interference in the Arab region.

Similar protests were held in cities of Neyshabur, Shahroud, and Yazd.

There were angry chants of “Death to the Dictator” and “Death to Rouhani.”

The demonstrators also chanted “Forget about Syria, think about us”, “Don’t be scared, we are all together.”

Mashhad is the second most populous city in Iran and capital of Razavi Khorasan Province. It is located in the northeast of the country, bordering Turkmenistan and Afghanistan.

In Mashhad, the state security forces attacked and fired tear gas into the protestors.

Earlier this week, demonstrations broke out in Isfahan, central Iran, in protest against the unemployment crisis.

Officials in Isfahan warned of the worsening unemployment crisis, with statistics indicating that more than 27,000 people were fired from their jobs because firms went bankrupt over the past nine months.




Maryam Rajavi, the President-elect of the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI), described today’s uprising in Mashhad as indicative of the popular and nationwide desire for the overthrow of the clerical regime. She said today’s protests in various parts of Iran once again show that the overthrow of the clerical regime and establishment of democracy and popular sovereignty is the demand of Iranians nationwide. 

Rajavi said while the overwhelming majority of Iranian people suffer from poverty, inflation, and unemployment, a major portion of the national wealth and income is being used for the military and intelligence apparatus and for belligerence and meddling in the region or is being plundered by the regime’s senior officials. 

“Thus, as long as this regime is in power the economy and the welfare of Iranians will deteriorate, and the only solution to the economic and social ills and the crisis is the regime’s overthrow”, she said.

Alarabiya

the Iranians are fed up and want to get their country back from this terrorist regime

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mucahit

Tries the same in Saudi Arabia, gets beheaded

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Śakra

Civil war in iran?


----------



## war&peace

Mucahit said:


> Tries the same in Saudi Arabia, gets beheaded


No doubt about it mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.


----------



## Kedardel

Is Iran going/becoming athiest ?


----------



## somebozo

If the civil war in Yemen and Syria is failed, the inevitable effect will be implosion of Iran..it is a pressure pot cooking up with lots of pressure against the ayatollahs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

These protests are common in Iran, if i don't say in monthly basis, it is yearly

In 2009 we had similar protest against the former president. Not that time and not this time,no one said something against the supreme leader. It's Al-Araiya's crap.

The protests around the country.I agree with them and if i were there, i would join them against this corrupt elected government. Police and anti riot forces did their job, this is democracy Arabi ! LOL

@raptor22 Look how American and Zionist propashits are targeting Hezbollah and Hamas, Negar the hore .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabi said:


> Maryam Rajavi, the President-elect of the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI)


well let me correct it for you


> Maryam Rajavi, the *President-self appoint *of the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

Hack-Hook said:


> well let me correct it for you



She can be the legitimate president of Iran once she has the chance to compete, and that's why Khamenei and his terrorist fellas afraid to let her run for presidency because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946364162778771456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946374726599041024


----------



## Dexon

> because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her.


Does the Arabs knows what the vote is?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Arabi

mohammad45 said:


> @raptor22 Look how American and Zionist propashits are targeting Hezbollah and Hamas, *Negar the hore* .



You should show some respect to her, she is an Iranian who only wants to visit Iran without being detained once she gets there. Also, you need to know that your imposed president Rouhani Retweeted one of her Tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Arabi said:


> because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her



Your knowledge about Iran is even more fake than Bin Salmon's 'anti corruption' sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Tps43

mohammad45 said:


> These protests are common in Iran, if i don't say in monthly basis, it is yearly
> 
> In 2009 we had similar protest against the former president. Not that time and not this time,no one said something against the supreme leader. It's Al-Araiya's crap.
> 
> The protests around the country.I agree with them and if i were there, i would join them against this corrupt elected government. Police and anti riot forces did their job, this is democracy Arabi ! LOL
> 
> @raptor22 Look how American and Zionist propashits are targeting Hezbollah and Hamas, Negar the hore .


Well True nothing against rahbar I listened to it but 2009 cant be compared to this . It happened because authorities took the threat lightly nothing more.


----------



## 925boy

BATMAN said:


> Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.


thats some warm bullsh*t



Śakra said:


> Civil war in iran?


ur trollin.



somebozo said:


> If the civil war in Yemen and Syria is failed, the inevitable effect will be implosion of Iran..it is a pressure pot cooking up with lots of pressure against the ayatollahs!


Iran was not going to implode from failed civil wars in Yemen and Syria. iran iraq war didnt implode iran so how can these distant wars do that? If syrian war failed then Iran's regional power would have definitely taken a big dent.



Arabi said:


> She can be the legitimate president of Iran once she has the chance to compete, and that's why Khamenei and his terrorist fellas afraid to let her run for presidency because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her.


Nobody who understands Iran would ever say this.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammed45

tps77 said:


> Well True nothing against rahbar I listened to it but 2009 cant be compared to this . It happened because authorities took the threat lightly nothing more.


True bro. 

2009 protest was political and had a serious peak, Iran arrested MI6's agents during that unrest but this one is just for economic reasons and corruption of the government. I know you can read Persian, visit this page :
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/814370/سوء-استفاده-رسانه-های-معاند-از-تجمع-مردم-مشهد-مقدس

We are on Zionist-American medias' notice. It is the irony how they are relating it to Iran's supported anti-Zionist groups. That woman who has posted it is also a foreign agent in west. I don't blame them, they are the supposed enemies


----------



## Arabi

925boy said:


> Nobody who understands Iran would ever say this.



You seem a bit outdated regarding Iran and its internal transformation...
Today the protestors in a religious city such as Mashhad marched out in thousands and praised Riza Shah whom perceived as a western puppet by Mullahs and their followers. the Irainas would vote for any other alternative if there's a chance be it Mariam Rajavi or even Riza shah himself... they have had enough of Mullah regime and any change is welcomed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946492859276058627

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946494900006244357

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Arabi said:


> You seem a bit outdated regarding Iran and its internal transformation...
> Today the protestors in a religious city such as Mashhad marched out in thousands and praised Riza Shah whom perceived as a western puppet by Mullahs and their followers. the Irainas would vote for any other alternative if there's a chance be it Mariam Rajavi or even Riza shah himself... they have had enough of Mullah regime and any change is welcomed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946492859276058627
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946494900006244357


I guess this mariam rajavi is kind of like Hadi of yemen right? they should both be "leaders" of their respective countries, but it can never happen because they cant step foot in the countries they want to lead. waste of time talking about them imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

More and more Iranians is having enough of the ayatoilets phony "resistance" BS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946418055839657984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

mohammad45 said:


> These protests are common in Iran, if i don't say in monthly basis, it is yearly
> 
> In 2009 we had similar protest against the former president. Not that time and not this time,no one said something against the supreme leader. It's Al-Araiya's crap.
> 
> The protests around the country.I agree with them and if i were there, i would join them against this corrupt elected government. Police and anti riot forces did their job, this is democracy Arabi ! LOL
> 
> @raptor22 Look how American and Zionist propashits are targeting Hezbollah and Hamas, Negar the hore .



It wasn't against former president , it was pre-planned ..



Arabi said:


> She can be the legitimate president of Iran once she has the chance to compete, and that's why Khamenei and his terrorist fellas afraid to let her run for presidency because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946364162778771456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946374726599041024


Well thanks as you said Iranian could vote to her or anyone else but the point is can you? to whom? to which party?president?mp? continuation?






Any one who thinks has support pf majority of Iranian people and can be the legitimate president of Iran once she has the chance to compete could return to the country and people would support them if they are not coming it means they know it very well that people hate them.



925boy said:


> I guess this mariam rajavi is kind of like Hadi of yemen right? they should both be "leaders" of their respective countries, but it can never happen because they cant step foot in the countries they want to lead. waste of time talking about them imo.



Dude she is head of a terrorist organization by the name of MEK which killed 17000 Iranians and attacked Iranian during Iran_Iraq war .. they were supported and armed by Saddam Hussain and wanted to occupy Tehran in 3 days .. what happened? people destroy them///

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ARMalik

Well after watching the videos it is clear that:

1- there were not more than 300 hundred protesters. ...... Yawn
2- They torched a car and a couple of tires........ so what?

In saying this, I still haven't changed my opinion that the current Mullah regime was brought into power by the US and French.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tps43

mohammad45 said:


> True bro.
> 
> 2009 protest was political and had a serious peak, Iran arrested MI6's agents during that unrest but this one is just for economic reasons and corruption of the government. I know you can read Persian, visit this page :
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/814370/سوء-استفاده-رسانه-های-معاند-از-تجمع-مردم-مشهد-مقدس
> 
> We are on Zionist-American medias' notice. It is the irony how they are relating it to Iran's supported anti-Zionist groups. That woman who has posted it is also a foreign agent in west. I don't blame them, they are the supposed enemies


This woman wont break into main stream politics . There can be many reforms in the system but system wont be changed , 1400 Jhangeri can come or raesi but till then the only issue iran may phase can be replacement of rahber.
Euro crossed 5k mark and commodities prices are increasing day by day petrol is also gonna increase 1500 tomman so if we see things economically they are in bad shape btw this same thing happened last year monthsbefore elections but it was controlled but this time things need to be settled down otherwise ill wishers of iran can take out this opportunity which can distrupt life in iran very badly.
P.S=I am critic of Iran but constructive one and reality based not blind and dont do it out of my hatred I spent few years of my life there I feel for iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

They will be slaughtered by Basij and Shia militias , dont except these protests will change the regime .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

Ten more cities will participate and join the protest TOMORROW against the regime. #IranSpring


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946505690180407302
Calling for protest tomorrow in #*Tehran* and #*Qom*. From Iranian activists on social media #*iran*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

I really have hope for these protests.
Sadly, Conservatives and reformists are in race to steal Iran wealth.
we can't continue this situation more. In one side they sold Iran to west and got nothing and other-side stole Iran money.
I want to see those bastards execution before having time to run toward Canada and England.


PennisulaFalcon said:


> More and more Iranians is having enough of the ayatoilets phony "resistance" BS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946418055839657984


That's clearly old video from 2009.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Mucahit said:


> Tries the same in Saudi Arabia, gets beheaded


no body in Saudi Arabia is poor or unemployed.
only those who ask people to take up arms are beheaded just like in Iran people are hanged on the offence of " Enemies of Allah".


----------



## somebozo

BATMAN said:


> Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.



They launder millions each year in the name of khums to Iran..



925boy said:


> Nobody who understands Iran would ever say this.



And african american with two american flags know Iran better than its neighbours?
Strange surprise or false flag?


----------



## Imran Khan

supreme leader my back we are in 2017 not in stone age


----------



## HAIDER

BATMAN said:


> Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.


Last time you said ISIS. Now Pakistani shia...its best opportunity for Saudi pump more money in MKO , gulf rulers are very comfortable with Mariam Rajavi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Imran Khan said:


> supreme leader my back we are in 2017 not in stone age


It's base in Islamic and Shia thoughts that Fagih/Olama and pious people should be in power, even before revolution people followed Fagihs as their leaders in society. I don't know what would you do if Prophet comes?you ask him to stand in an election as candidate? or if you follow him it could be dictatorship? (sure I am not comparing him with prophet) but unlike many countries in the region that you have great bond with his position ain't permanent or like throne he can not replace his family/son as his successor and is base on a constitution that people voted and he could be replaced by a council chosen and voted by people anytime. If such a system is stone age then what would you say about Arab monarchies in the region?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Arabi said:


> You should show some respect to her, she is an Iranian who only wants to visit Iran without being detained once she gets there. Also, you need to know that your imposed president Rouhani Retweeted one of her Tweets.


Yeah, teach Iranians about their country...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabi said:


> She can be the legitimate president of Iran once she has the chance to compete, and that's why Khamenei and his terrorist fellas afraid to let her run for presidency because they know the majority of Iranians will vote for her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946364162778771456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946374726599041024


The terrorist first answer for the people she killed in villages and cities of Kermanshah province when her gangs dreamed of reaching Tehran in one week
and no you wont find any Sympathy for her here or anywhere inside iran



Arabi said:


> You seem a bit outdated regarding Iran and its internal transformation...
> Today the protestors in a religious city such as Mashhad marched out in thousands and praised Riza Shah whom perceived as a western puppet by Mullahs and their followers. the Irainas would vote for any other alternative if there's a chance be it Mariam Rajavi or even Riza shah himself... they have had enough of Mullah regime and any change is welcomed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946492859276058627
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946494900006244357


Iranian may vote for a Dictator but be assured if that Rajavi terrorist had any support she didn't had to bribe these guys into her protests










in Paris she had to bribe polish student to come to her meeting

and let see how many she managed to gather

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sammuel

mohammad45 said:


> In 2009 we had similar protest against the former president. Not that time and not this time,no one said something against the supreme leader. It's Al-Araiya's crap.



Really ? Somehow it does not seem you are telling the truth .cause I remember they did. Maybe you care to translate what those people are chanting ?

this is from than :






And this is from the recent protests , i can clearly hear the are calling out Rouhani name , maybe you care to translate ? Listen at Minute 2:05


----------



## skyshadow

Arabi said:


> You should show some respect to her, she is an Iranian who only wants to visit Iran without being detained once she gets there. Also, you need to know that your imposed president Rouhani Retweeted one of her Tweets.




Brother . I think you're wrong. The sentence that you said would be like saying that bin Laden just wants to see America without being arrested. Maryam and her husband are terrorist, killing many Iranians and helping Saddam Hussein kill the Iranians at the time of the war, so do not give any respect for this traitorous woman. It is more halal for me to shed the blood of this woman than Salman Rushdie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

skyshadow said:


> Brother . I think you're wrong. The sentence that you said would be like saying that bin Laden just wants to see America without being arrested. Maryam and her husband are terrorist, killing many Iranians and helping Saddam Hussein kill the Iranians at the time of the war, so do not give any respect for this traitorous woman. It is more halal for me to shed the blood of this woman than Salman Rushdie.


You guys still have issues with salman Rushdie ?


----------



## Tps43

BTW nothing happened today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

punit said:


> You guys still have issues with salman Rushdie ?




Yes, all Muslims have trouble with him. Shedding his blood is declared halal.


----------



## punit

skyshadow said:


> Yes, all Muslims have trouble with him. Shedding his blood is declared halal.


But he was pardoned or some thing like by the current Ayatolla of iran. Not sure though . Any way over and out..


----------



## skyshadow

tps77 said:


> BTW nothing happened today.



These are the protests for the high prices of food and bad economic management, not anything else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Obama gave to Khamenai regime 55 bln $. Instead to use these money for poor people of Iran, they used this money to slaughter the poor people of Syria.

If sanctions were still intact this regime would not last another 10 years and hundreds of thousands of Syrians and Yemenis would be saved.


----------



## skyshadow

punit said:


> But he was pardoned or some thing like by the current Ayatolla of iran. Not sure though . Any way over and out..



No He has not yet been pardoned. Any Muslim who sees him should kill him.


----------



## jamahir

raptor22 said:


>



What a hypocrite this Saudi is !!

He wants Syria to have elections but not Saudia.

But if I may be allowed to slightly go off-topic, here's what Syrians think about Bashar al-Assad :








500 said:


> Obama gave to Khamenai regime 55 bln $. Instead to use these money for poor people of Iran, they used this money to slaughter the poor people of Syria.
> 
> If sanctions were still intact this regime would not last another 10 years and hundreds of thousands of Syrians and Yemenis would be saved.



Ah, 500. You are right on time.

Do look at the election results from Syria that I posted above.

Whenever I post those results you always go silent.


----------



## Tps43

skyshadow said:


> These are the protests for the high prices of food and bad economic management, not anything else


I know and today was just show of force by law enforcement agencies.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

tps77 said:


> BTW nothing happened today.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946708754900373504
Untill now this is more a local protest. Something that is occasionally happening in every country.

However, some Israeli accounts on Twitter are sharing tweets like this one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946678315095650304
My personal opinion: some groups desperately want to destabilise Iran but it doesn't work this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

jamahir said:


> Ah, 500. You are right on time.
> 
> Do look at the election results from Syria that I posted above.
> 
> Whenever I post those results you always go silent.


On previous "elections" Assad got 99%. Only imbecile can take these "elections" seriously.


----------



## silver_dragon

This Arabi guy's location traced in Tel Aviv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

500 said:


> On previous "elections" Assad got 99%. Only imbecile can take these "elections" seriously.



Which years??


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Anonymous movements without any political links in a few locations against the regime of the ''country'', political leader and especially religous one break out cannot simply be explained by a financial crisis as the slogans chanted show.

Apparently, The minds with different backgrounds have deeply been shifted socially, religiously; sadly not due to the education or the virtue, but survival instinction as the slogans chanted show.

The financial crisis is solely an excuse to bring the changes in subconcious over the surface.

Bad luck to Mullah regime.


----------



## 500

jamahir said:


> Which years??


1971
1978
1985
1991
1999
2000
2007

It's North Korea style farce not elections.


----------



## SouI

500 said:


> 1971
> 1978
> 1985
> 1991
> 1999
> 2000
> 2007
> 
> It's North Korea style farce not elections.


Democracy is a terrible political system. You cannot let average poor uneducated citizen decide for the future of the country.

Elites should rule upon their countries, just like in USA, Russia and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

jamahir said:


> What a hypocrite this Saudi is !!
> 
> He wants Syria to have elections but not Saudia.
> 
> But if I may be allowed to slightly go off-topic, here's what Syrians think about Bashar al-Assad :
> 
> View attachment 445461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, 500. You are right on time.
> 
> Do look at the election results from Syria that I posted above.
> 
> Whenever I post those results you always go silent.



There is no party, election, president, constitution (just a basic law declared by the king in 90s), in this country .. the country is ruled by a dynasty (10k) and people have no role in it ... if king dies another one from the family take the rein .. the country is named after the ruling family and even protests and calling for change is against the law and has been forbidden by clerics in Saudi Arabia , as we all witnessed MBS arrested 10s of the people and didn't release them until they coughed up money by excuse of fighting corruption which means there is no judiciary system at all neither ... and such a system is supported by the US and all western countries known as democracy lovers.. remember how they attacked Iraq for the sake of democracy? or now in Syria?
Elections in Saudi Arabia:





By the way whatever happens in this country is up to the Saudis none of my beeswax



KediKesenFare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946708754900373504
> Untill now this is more a local protest. Something that is occasionally happening in every country.
> 
> However, some Israeli accounts on Twitter are sharing tweets like this one:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946678315095650304
> My personal opinion: some groups desperately want to destabilise Iran but it doesn't work this way.



People voted to the government and they have absolute right to demand what they were promised the current Gov has a poor performance. and the current protests are mostly about economy .. but who doesn't have economical problem .. today Italian Gov set new date for parliamentary election due to economical concerns while they are not sanctioned ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

500 said:


> 1971
> 1978
> 1985
> 1991
> 1999
> 2000
> 2007
> 
> It's North Korea style farce not elections.



Let us put it this way.

The late 70's to early 80's in Syria saw militancy from the so-called 'Ikhwaan ul Muslimoon' ( Muslim Brotherhood ), and this timeline saw one election - of 1978[1].

The people who voted against the Ba'ath government were 4798 and would have included some of the supporters of the Ikhwaan.

Should we really accept the validity of the Ikhwaanis?? Or should we call them terrorists and move to act against them, as Syria did then, as Syria is doing now and as Egypt did in 2013.

If we ask those who voted in the 2014 Syrian elections about their real choice - NATO-imposed puppet and sectarian government, or Bashar al-Assad, they surely would prefer the latter.

Think about it.

---

[1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_1978


----------



## Max

Petrol is going higher so should Iran's economy..No?


----------



## Arabi

for the 2nd day, the Iranians have taken to the streets chanting with different slogans against the puppet Rouhani and his master Khamenei

Fight erupts between people and Khamenie's thugs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946706203148734466
the Iranians chanting Death to Russia in #Hamadan city which is basicly being used by Russian AirForce to kill Syrians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946763484947197952
Death to Hizbullah, from the religious city Qom.... that's a huge surprise to the Mullahs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946764886050246657


----------



## 500

jamahir said:


> Let us put it this way.
> 
> The late 70's to early 80's in Syria saw militancy from the so-called 'Ikhwaan ul Muslimoon' ( Muslim Brotherhood ), and this timeline saw one election - of 1978[1].
> 
> The people who voted against the Ba'ath government were 4798 and would have included some of the supporters of the Ikhwaan.
> 
> Should we really accept the validity of the Ikhwaanis?? Or should we call them terrorists and move to act against them, as Syria did then, as Syria is doing now and as Egypt did in 2013.
> 
> If we ask those who voted in the 2014 Syrian elections about their real choice - NATO-imposed puppet and sectarian government, or Bashar al-Assad, they surely would prefer the latter.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ---
> 
> [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_1978


Last free elections in Syria were in 1961:







Baath terrorists got less than 12%.
Muslim Brotherhood - less than 6%.

That's their actual support. Since 1963 Baath terrorists created Nazi like state where u can be easily tortured to death with all ur family of they think u do something against the regime.


----------



## KapitaanAli

The clenched fist seen above in the Iranian poster has a long history and was used for various movements.

But most recently, a European team (With American funding with/without intent) gave deep training to the Arab Spring protesters, and also gave them the same symbol.
The reason the Euro team had was "to install democracies". It's an NGO sort of organisation.
You can see its use in almost all Arab Spring movements.
This isn't a conspiracy theory.


----------



## 925boy

somebozo said:


> And african american with two american flags know Iran better than its neighbours?
> Strange surprise or false flag?


Strange surprise. You can learn alot about any country these days if you read alot, understand and accept patterns you see, and be objective(as much as you can be).



500 said:


> On previous "elections" Assad got 99%. Only imbecile can take these "elections" seriously.


Their country, their rules. why dont you let Assad and Syrians figure their leadership out?


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Their country, their rules. why dont you let Assad and Syrians figure their leadership out?


Assad is still alive only thanks to massive support of Iran, Iraq, Russia and Lebanon. They are genociding Syrian population for sake of Assad.


----------



## Arabi

Protests against the terrorist Ayatollah regime continue

Rasht (north iran)






the most religious city in Iran Qom






the Iranians chant death to Khamenei, Death to Hizbullah #Qazvin


----------



## Tps43

KediKesenFare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946708754900373504
> Untill now this is more a local protest. Something that is occasionally happening in every country.
> 
> However, some Israeli accounts on Twitter are sharing tweets like this one:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946678315095650304
> My personal opinion: some groups desperately want to destabilise Iran but it doesn't work this way.


Btw I am getting some bad reports now from neutral sources. 
I still believe that things will settle down not to destabilize the country.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946794695845441537people saying death to islamic republic


----------



## Max

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946801224204148736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946802950340599808


----------



## war&peace

BATMAN said:


> Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.


Do you think Pakistani shia are so strong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

war&peace said:


> Do you think Pakistani shia are so strong?


Of course when you combine them with afghan and Arabs . Iranian regime has enough militias to suppress these protests my only fear is if things go out of control then extreme radical Persian nationalists will start blaming Arabs for killing freedom protestors. 

Something most people here don't understand secular Persians in Iran refer to anyone who is conservative in Iran as Arab including the mullah regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

These new developments in Iran look like the ones that brought the Shah down.. I am afraid they might trigger a counter revolution.. although I do not see it clearly coming.. but the causes are the same, there was too much inequalities and poverty in the Shah era which have triggered the Islamic revolution in the first place..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

tps77 said:


> I know and today was just show of force by law enforcement agencies.




These demonstrations are held everywhere in the world. America's police deal with the people much worse than the Iranian police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

The Iranians in #Asfahan asking for regime change "Khamenei must leave immediately "


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946802046333833218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946789769647984640
That's huge!


----------



## Muhammed45

There is something in Iran that we call it democracy, some commentators on this page are unknown to the word of Voting, talking about democracy etc.

Protesters even if they are insulting or shouting anything they want, they have the right to speak. Let them say whatever they like, 
@raptor22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KapitaanAli

skyshadow said:


> These demonstrations are held everywhere in the world. America's police deal with the people much worse than the Iranian police.
> 
> View attachment 445498
> View attachment 445499
> View attachment 445500
> View attachment 445501
> View attachment 445504
> View attachment 445505
> View attachment 445506
> View attachment 445507


Facts are nothing without context.
History is your friend.


----------



## skyshadow

KapitaanAli said:


> Facts are nothing without context.
> History is your friend.



All of us, the Iranians, know that these demonstrations do not have the power to make a revolution. These people are disrespectful to Islam. They have a problem with Islam, and the Iranian people never allow a non-Muslim to rule Iran. The opponents of the Iranian government are 10 percent of Iran's population, and supporters of the Islamic Republic of Iran are 90 percent of population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

skyshadow said:


> All of us, the Iranians, know that these demonstrations do not have the power to make a revolution. These people are disrespectful to Islam. They have a problem with Islam, and the Iranian people never allow a non-Muslim to rule Iran. The opponents of the Iranian government are 10 percent of Iran's population, and supporters of the Islamic Republic of Iran are 90 percent of population.


رشت عزیز داره انقلاب میکنه. 

Love Rasht. 

@skyshadow 
عزیز ، این تظاهرات همه جا هست. یه عده کمی از جوان های حالا بگیم بی خبر شعارهای نامربوط میدن. 

اگه تونستی یه تاپیک بزن با موضوع اعتراض به فساد و مشکلات اقتصادی چون واقعا مردم حق دارن تظاهرات کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

skyshadow said:


> All of us, the Iranians, know that these demonstrations do not have the power to make a revolution. These people are disrespectful to Islam. They have a problem with Islam, and the Iranian people never allow a non-Muslim to rule Iran. The opponents of the Iranian government are 10 percent of Iran's population, and supporters of the Islamic Republic of Iran are 90 percent of population.


Yeah 90%, just like Stalin, Assad and Kim Jong Un. That's why Khamenai thugs afraid of free elections and free speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

skyshadow said:


> All of us, the Iranians, know that these demonstrations do not have the power to make a revolution. These people are disrespectful to Islam. They have a problem with Islam, and the Iranian people never allow a non-Muslim to rule Iran. The opponents of the Iranian government are 10 percent of Iran's population, and supporters of the Islamic Republic of Iran are 90 percent of population.


Yeah keep telling yourself that till the Iranian people drag these wannabe Arabs through the streets and execute them on spot. We won't let you spend our resources and money on your fkd policies anymore. Be scared for the future. Find a hole already.



500 said:


> Yeah 90%, just like Stalin, Assad and Kim Jong Un. That's why Khamenai thugs afraid of free elections and free speech.


He is a joke. 90%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Rukarl said:


> Yeah keep telling yourself that till the Iranian people drag these wannabe Arabs through the streets and execute them on spot. We won't let you spend our resources and money on your fkd policies anymore. Be scared for the future. Find a hole already.



Relax buddy. Only a traitor would think of riot and destroying country while whole region is burning in fire of unrest and chaos. 

What does it have to do with Arabs after all? Leave the poor Arabs to themselves, better not to engage with them.



Rukarl said:


> He is a joke. 90%


You are arguing with killers of Iranians to bash an other Iranian? Get a brain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> Relax buddy. Only a traitor would think of riot and destroying country while whole region is burning in fire of unrest and chaos.


 Funny that you can relax and laugh while your fellow countrymen live in poverty. 


mohammad45 said:


> What does it have to do with Arabs after all? Leave the poor Arabs to themselves, better not to engage with them.


 You are a wannabe Arab. Aren't you?
Your priority is to foment unrest in Arab states rather than improving your own country.


mohammad45 said:


> You are arguing with killers of Iranians to bash an other Iranian? Get a brain


Except the Mongol invasion no one has killed more Iranians than your mullah regime.



500 said:


> Yeah 90%, just like Stalin, Assad and Kim Jong Un. That's why Khamenai thugs afraid of free elections and free speech.


One hair of Stalin or kim is 1000 times more worth than these terrorists. They have no vision, no goals, no ethics. They just like to create terrorism.


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> Relax buddy. Only a traitor would think of riot and destroying country while whole region is burning in fire of unrest and chaos.
> 
> What does it have to do with Arabs after all? Leave the poor Arabs to themselves, better not to engage with them.
> 
> 
> You are arguing with killers of Iranians to bash an other Iranian? Get a brain



He is referring to conservative Iranians like yourself as Arabs , read my previous post when I explained this . 
Extreme secular Persian nationalists refers to conservative Iranian muslims as Arabs and wish to kill them if it was in their hands . These people hate Arabs even much more than the current Mullah regime , this is why I told people here not to support these protests as its done by extreme secular persians .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946827279182708736


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Funny that you can relax and laugh while your fellow countrymen live in poverty.
> You are a wannabe Arab. Aren't you?
> Your priority is to foment unrest in Arab states rather than improving your own country.
> 
> Except the Mongol invasion no one has killed more Iranians than your mullah regime.
> 
> 
> One hair of Stalin or kim is 1000 times more worth than these terrorists. They have no vision, no goals, no ethics. They just like to create terrorism.



The Iranian regime will take care of your kind , whether you like it or not Iran will remain an Islamic state. We certainly dont like the current Mullah regime but we will never support atheist and ultra persian nationalists against them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946839852812849152


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> The Iranian regime will take care of your kind , whether you like it or not Iran will remain an Islamic state. We certainly dont like the current Mullah regime but we will never support atheist and ultra persian nationalists against them .


The Iranian regime is already transforming into something the Iranian people want. What a few South East Asian terrorists from 10.000KM away think is irrelevant.


----------



## mahatir

My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime . 

I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

mahatir said:


> He is referring to conservative Iranians like yourself as Arabs , read my previous post when I explained this .
> Extreme secular Persian nationalists refers to conservative Iranian muslims as Arabs and wish to kill them if it was in their hands . These people hate Arabs even much more than the current Mullah regime , this is why I told people here not to support these protests as its done by extreme secular persians .


Iranians have always backed each other. Iran belongs to all of us, we have different opinions though 
@Rukarl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> The Iranian regime is already transforming into something the Iranian people want. What a few South East Asian terrorists from 10.000KM away think is irrelevant.



In your dreams Basij will end this .



mohammad45 said:


> Iranians have always backed each other. Iran belongs to all of us, we have different opinions though
> @Rukarl



Watch their videos and I think you understand what I mean , these are the same people working with Israel and Trump to take down the iranian system . Unfortanely they are also working with Saudi Arabia , but the saudis dont understand the threat of these extreme people . 

They are against Islam whether sunni or shia and we must support current iranian regime against them . Anyway dont worry if things go out of hand many shia arabs will defend iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> In your dreams Basij will end this .


Basij will eventually side with the people. Go mind your own business, did you find your plane yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .
> 
> I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .



You aren't making any sense, these seem like internal protests regarding unemployment among younger generation and other things.


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> In your dreams Basij will end this .
> 
> 
> 
> Watch their videos and I think you understand what I mean , these are the same people working with Israel and Trump to take down the iranian system . Unfortanely they are also working with Saudi Arabia , but the saudis dont understand the threat of these extreme people .
> 
> They are against Islam whether sunni or shia and we must support current iranian regime against them . Anyway dont worry if things go out of hand many shia arabs will defend iran .


Saudi Arabia knows what's going on. A secular and free Iran has no interest to even intervene 1 second in Arab affairs and cause sectarian conflicts. That's why Saudi Arabia supports popular movements inside Iran. Not that I am fond of Saudi Arabia though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> You aren't making any sense, these seem like internal protests regarding unemployment among younger generation and other things.



Correct for now it is but extreme persians are trying to utilize it to turn it into something different . 
My point is Arabs should not support these protests especially goverments because the opposition in Iran is way worse than the current mullah regime with their negative actions .


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

mahatir said:


> My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .
> 
> I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .



Will you please explain a little bit about the harms to be done by those ''extreme secular persian nationalists'' compared to the mullah regime?

Or are you a whistle blower?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Rukarl

Falcon29 said:


> You aren't making any sense, these seem like internal protests regarding unemployment among younger generation and other things.


He is a Malaysian, he has no clue about Iran. Its better for him to focus on his own corrupt regime led by najib the thief.



Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Will you please explain a little bit about the harms to be done by those ''extreme secular persian nationalists'' compared to the mullah regime?
> 
> Or are you a whistle blower?


He doesn't know what he is talking about. Persian nationalists are one of the many groups opposed to the mullah regime. The most popular movement in Iran is the one that supports free elections and gives freedom of speech to everyone and yes @mahatir that includes Sunni Muslims in Iran as wel. At the end, the MAJORITY WILL DECIDE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Saudi Arabia knows what's going on. A secular and free Iran has no interest to even intervene 1 second in Arab affairs and cause sectarian conflicts. That's why Saudi Arabia supports popular movements inside Iran. Not that I am fond of Saudi Arabia though.



Yeah right a secular iran wi


Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Will you please explain a little bit about the harms to be done by those ''extreme secular persian nationalists'' compared to the mullah regime?
> 
> Or are you a whistle blower?



The problem these people blame muslims for ending their persian empire and want to revenge from them for doing that . Under the regime of the shah conservative muslims were persecuted and killed by these utlra persian nationalists . 

Unlike Turkish seculars who simply want to separate state and religion those persian nationaliststs want to revenge from Muslims for a stupid event that happened 1600 years ago . 

I am not fan of Erdogan or any other islamic government but when it comes to Iran things are totally different .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Correct for now it is but extreme persians are trying to utilize it to turn it into something different .
> My point is Arabs should not support these protests especially goverments because the opposition in Iran is way worse than the current mullah regime with their negative actions .



This seem like minor demonstrations for domestic reasons, I don't know what exactly they are protesting for. The core of it is definitely not regime change, don't let Twitter pundits who only pick up that fool you. If an opposition was formed I don't see what you're seeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> Iranians have always backed each other. Iran belongs to all of us, we have different opinions though
> @Rukarl


I agree.


----------



## Falcon29

Rukarl said:


> He is a Malaysian, he has no clue about Iran. Its better for him to focus on his own corrupt regime led by najib the thief.



He seems confused forsure.


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Yeah right a secular iran wi
> 
> 
> The problem these people blame muslims for ending their persian empire and want to revenge from them for doing that . Under the regime of the shah conservative muslims were persecuted and killed by these utlra persian nationalists .
> 
> Unlike Turkish seculars who simply want to separate state and religion those persian nationaliststs want to revenge from Muslims for a stupid event that happened 1600 years ago .
> 
> I am not fan of Erdogan or any other islamic government but when it comes to Iran things are totally different .


You are an idiot. If Persians wanted to take "revenge" as you say then their first target would be the Arab areas in Ahvaz. Stop embarrassing yourself. You have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> This seem like minor demonstrations for domestic reasons, I don't know what exactly they are protesting for. The core of it is definitely not regime change, don't let Twitter pundits who only pick up that fool you. If an opposition was formed I don't see what you're seeing.



I know its about unemployment and domestic issues , I am just warning about these extreme persian groups not to utilize it to their advantage . There were protests in Esfahan where they chanted against Islamic State of Iran . 

I am sure these protests will be contained but Arabs must understand what the Iranian opposition stands for , they are way worse than the current regime .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> I know its about unemployment and domestic issues , I am just warning about these extreme persian groups not to utilize it to their advantage . There were protests in Esfahan where they chanted against Islamic State of Iran .
> 
> I am sure these protests will be contained but Arabs must understand what the Iranian opposition stands for , they are way worse than the current regime .



They might dislike Arabs but I don't see them going after Arabs like you're implying, especially if they are secular opposition. Would just try to be a wealthy nation I'm assuming.


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> I know its about unemployment and domestic issues , I am just warning about these extreme persian groups not to utilize it to their advantage . There were protests in Esfahan where they chanted against Islamic State of Iran .
> 
> I am sure these protests will be contained but Arabs must understand what the Iranian opposition stands for , they are way worse than the current regime .



Whatever the majority of the population wants, that will be it! Btw where is your plane ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> They might dislike Arabs but I don't see them going after Arabs like you're implying, especially if they are secular opposition. Would just try to be a wealthy nation I'm assuming.



Regardless of who they are I hope they fail with these protests and Arabs dont support them .


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assad is still alive only thanks to massive support of Iran, Iraq, Russia and Lebanon


and your country is still alive and functioning well thanks to massive support from my country. now whats your point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Whatever the majority of the population wants, that will be it! Btw where is your plane ?



Majority of populations wants a moderate Islamic state free from corruption .


----------



## Rukarl

Falcon29 said:


> They might dislike Arabs but I don't see them going after Arabs like you're implying, especially if they are secular opposition. Would just try to be a wealthy nation I'm assuming.


This idiot thinks that after the IR rule rather than improving the mess the Persians will quickly start another devastating war against the Arab neighbours.


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

mahatir said:


> Yeah right a secular iran wi
> 
> 
> The problem these people blame muslims for ending their persian empire and want to revenge from them for doing that . Under the regime of the shah conservative muslims were persecuted and killed by these utlra persian nationalists .
> 
> Unlike Turkish seculars who simply want to separate state and religion those persian nationaliststs want to revenge from Muslims for a stupid event that happened 1600 years ago .
> 
> I am not fan of Erdogan or any other islamic government but when it comes to Iran things are totally different .



You have still not answered and explained the harms to be done.
It is really interesting that you repeat it for a few times, but when asked the detail, no respond adressed by you so far.

Will you please mention about those harms?

P.s: God,Islam and people are the simple map in the religion, but the common problem arises among different nations/countries when such mullahs start to ''abuse'' three of them in favour of their throne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Majority of populations wants a moderate Islamic state free from corruption .


Let's see what the majority of people want at the end. If the protests become nationwide and joined by millions then it is the PEOPLES WILL.

Where is your plane ? What is your corrupt regime trying to hide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

BATMAN said:


> Without support of Pakistani shia, mullah regime of Iran would fall within days.


Iran hasnt even really "mobilized" Pakistani shia imo.You are wrong. why? veeeery few countries can survive and stand alone for long in isolation. Iran is 1 of them so pls stop weird comments like this. Other than Pakistani shia fighting in syria i dunno of Pakistani shia contributing majorly to Iran or her regional objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Rukarl said:


> He is a Malaysian, he has no clue about Iran. Its better for him to focus on his own corrupt regime led by najib the thief.
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what he is talking about. Persian nationalists are one of the many groups opposed to the mullah regime. The most popular movement in Iran is the one that supports free elections and gives freedom of speech to everyone and yes @mahatir that includes Sunni Muslims in Iran as wel. At the end, the MAJORITY WILL DECIDE.



The videos, Slogans chanted, and protestors(interestingly females at very front) give enough clue for readers with average IQ, but thanks for the clarification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Regardless of who they are I hope they fail with these protests and Arabs dont support them .



Arab's aren't getting involved, these are domestic demands for better livelihood and it is their business. Are you even an Arab though? And if you are, I can't imagine why that would bad for you, since you mention the Iranian regime in bad light in your previous posts. I'm guessing because you feel like your country will lose influence among Arab nations without Iranian threat. Since a lot of your regional policy is centered around that and you the Iranian card is a way of asserting influence among other Arabs or declaring them enemies.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> and your country is still alive and functioning well thanks to massive support from my country. now whats your point?


More nonsense from you. Not a single foreign army soldier ever fought for Israel. If you talk about US military aid, it's less than 2% of Israel's GDP and started only AFTER Israel won in Six Day war, fully securing itself.

Every time u are stuck u are changing topic.


----------



## mahatir

925boy said:


> Iran hasnt even really "mobilized" Pakistani shia imo.You are wrong. why? veeeery few countries can survive and stand alone for long in isolation. Iran is 1 of them so pls stop weird comments like this. Other than Pakistani shia fighting in syria i dunno of Pakistani shia contributing majorly to Iran or her regional objectives.



The point here is simple Iran has enough militias to mobilize to face any internal rebellion support by the West whether local or foreign . The basij alone are over 1 million and many more would volunteer to defend the current regime from inside iran only.


----------



## Arabi

mahatir said:


> In your dreams Basij will end this .
> 
> 
> 
> Watch their videos and I think you understand what I mean , these are the same people working with Israel and Trump to take down the iranian system . Unfortanely they are also working with Saudi Arabia , but the saudis dont understand the threat of these extreme people .
> 
> They are against Islam whether sunni or shia and we must support current iranian regime against them . Anyway dont worry if things go out of hand many shia arabs will defend iran .



Not because some secular support the protests then we have to refrain from supporting the people of Iran.
We certainly know the threat of those radical sickular Farsis, that's why Saudi Arabia was the first country to support the Mullah regime with oil when their plants stopped after the Khominist revolution.
Now it's time to support the people of Iran, but with conditions; First must be to declare Ahwaz as an independent Arab state...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rukarl said:


> This idiot thinks that after the IR rule rather than improving the mess the Persians will quickly start another devastating war against the Arab neighbours.



Read my post under, it's not that but something else.


----------



## Rukarl

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> The videos, Slogans chanted, and protestors(interestingly females at very front) give enough clue for readers with average IQ, but thanks for the clarification.


It is a popular uprising. True reflection of the majority of the minds.

But anyway with or without protests as time passes everything will reform automatically. Will take long time though.


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> Arab's aren't getting involved, these are domestic demands for better livelihood and it is their business. Are you even an Arab though? And if you are, I can't imagine why that would bad for you, since you mention the Iranian regime in bad light in your previous posts. I'm guessing because you feel like your country will lose influence among Arab nations without Iranian threat. Since a lot of your regional policy is centered around that and you the Iranian card is a way of asserting influence among other Arabs or declaring them enemies.



I am partly Arab ya 3am el 7ag , you can have an enemy you are against but you dont replace this enemy with a more vicious one . I am 100% against Iran presence in any Arab country but when it comes to their extreme nationalist opposition then I am on the side of the Islamic government .


----------



## 500

mahatir said:


> My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .
> 
> I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .


What u are babbling? Shah Iran never slaughtered Arabs, never exported terrorism, never invaded other states like current Ayatullah Iran is doing.

Currently Iran occupies 4 Arab capitals and each state they occupy turns into a failed state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> I am partly Arab ya 3am el 7ag , you can have an enemy you are against but you dont replace this enemy with a more vicious one . I am 100% against Iran presence in any Arab country but when it comes to their extreme nationalist opposition then I am on the side of the Islamic government .



You are delusional living in your own fantasy world. Read my posts carefully. Or you have a IQ of 80?


----------



## Falcon29

@Rukarl 

Anyways, what are these demonstrations for? It seems pretty random unless it was organized prior.


----------



## mahatir

500 said:


> What u are babbling? Shah Iran never slaughtered Arabs, never exported terrorism, never invaded other states like current Ayatullah Iran is doing.
> 
> Currently Iran occupies 4 Arab capitals and each state they occupy turns into a failed state.



I support Israel in any war against Hezbollah but when it comes to Iran itself the current regime is the best for Iran , they should be only forced to give up their terrorism ideology through tough sanctions thats it . 

Replacing the current regime with the so called Iranian opposition will be the biggest geopolitical threat to Arab states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mahatir said:


> The point here is simple Iran has enough militias to mobilize to face any internal rebellion support by the West whether local or foreign . The basij alone are over 1 million and many more would volunteer to defend the current regime from inside iran only.


agreed. and thats confirmation that this "internal riot" is nothing but a small annoyance to Iranian authorities. But i think some arabs on this forum are praying and wishing this turns into a storm that ousts the ayatollay. not gonna happen. Iran is a military-statist country. These protests are mostly done by outliers(same with 2009 protests too).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

925boy said:


> agreed. and thats confirmation that this "internal riot" is nothing but a small annoyance to Iranian authorities. But i think some arabs on this forum are praying and wishing this turns into a storm that ousts the ayatollay. not gonna happen. Iran is a military-statist country. These protests are mostly done by outliers(same with 2009 protests too).



See I am no fan of the Iranian regime but the opposition are way worse and they even hate Arabs more than anything else . They even refer to conservative Iranians as Arabs for following an Arab prophit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Arabi said:


> Not because some secular support the protests then we have to refrain from supporting the people of Iran.
> We certainly know the threat of those radical sickular Farsis, that's why Saudi Arabia was the first country to support the Mullah regime with oil when their plants stopped after the Khominist revolution.
> Now it's time to support the people of Iran, but with conditions; First must be to declare Ahwaz as an independent Arab state...


Not going to happen. If we are going to establish full blown ties with Saudi Arabia then it must be on one conditio; Neither country will intervene in the affairs of one another.

After IR rule we also can claim Shia saudi Arabian as our own but we not going to do that. So keep your place and change yourself for a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

925boy said:


> agreed. and thats confirmation that this "internal riot" is nothing but a small annoyance to Iranian authorities. But i think some arabs on this forum are praying and wishing this turns into a storm that ousts the ayatollay. not gonna happen. Iran is a military-statist country. These protests are mostly done by outliers(same with 2009 protests too).



The riots are over prices and jobs , it even happened in Morroco last year and some other Arab countries . You know the water problem facing most middle eastern countries due to global warming .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Falcon29 said:


> @Rukarl
> 
> Anyways, what are these demonstrations for? It seems pretty random unless it was organized prior.


The demonstrations are because of high prices, unemployment, corruption etc

But the main target is the clerical establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> I support Israel in any war against Hezbollah but when it comes to Iran itself the current regime is the best for Iran , they should be only forced to give up their terrorism ideology through tough sanctions thats it .
> 
> Replacing the current regime with the so called Iranian opposition will be the biggest geopolitical threat to Arab states.



بختصار ما تشير إليه إنك رجل بلا مبدا


----------



## Rukarl

I am all for establishing ties with every country on the planet and yes that includes Israel and the Persian gulf states as wel. Why not ? It will benefit everyone.

No longer will we intervene in affairs that has zero relations to us.


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> بختصار ما تشير إليه إنك رجل بلا مبدا


يا باشة اكبر تهديد هو الاسلام السياسى في الدول العربية بالاخص جماعة الاخوان. و في نفس الوقت العلمانية المتشددة خطر على بلادنا. احسن حاجة هو نظام طبيعى يجمع ما بين الاسلام و الوطنية و الحداثة. مشكلتنا لا مع اسرائيل ولا ايران لكن فينا احنا .



Rukarl said:


> I am all for establishing ties with every country on the planet and yes that includes Israel and the Persian gulf states as wel. Why not ? It will benefit everyone.
> 
> No longer will we intervene in affairs that has zero relations to us.



This can be acheived th


500 said:


> More nonsense from you. Not a single foreign army soldier ever fought for Israel. If you talk about US military aid, it's less than 2% of Israel's GDP and started only AFTER Israel won in Six Day war, fully securing itself.
> 
> Every time u are stuck u are changing topic.



Israel should forget about Iran and focus on taking out Hezbollah in Lebanon and Building better ties with Egypt . IF you take out Hezbollah then Iran will no longer be able to threaten Israel through proxies . 

I see no sense in taking down the Iranian regime , extreme sanctions are enough to keep it contained but taking the regime down will be a great threat to Arab countries . The iranian regime has control over crazy shia militias and if this regime falls these crazy shia militias will be loose spreading terrorism through out the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> يا باشة اكبر تهديد هو الاسلام السياسى في الدول العربية بالاخص جماعة الاخوان. و في نفس الوقت العلمانية المتشددة خطر على بلادنا. احسن حاجة هو نظام طبيعى يجمع ما بين الاسلام و الوطنية و الحداثة. مشكلتنا لا مع اسرائيل ولا ايران لكن فينا احنا .



شو الاسلام السياسي الذي تقصده؟

من قال لك إن العرب يحملون أفكارك ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

doubt this will amount to anything but look at the number *** wipes defending a dictatorship with their dicks on line. retarded people i must say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

war&peace said:


> Do you think Pakistani shia are so strong?


 They are most fanatic and practice foul language, while discussing with Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

skyshadow said:


> These demonstrations are held everywhere in the world. America's police deal with the people much worse than the Iranian police.
> 
> View attachment 445498
> View attachment 445499
> View attachment 445500
> View attachment 445501
> View attachment 445504
> View attachment 445505
> View attachment 445506
> View attachment 445507


I know I was just sharing it



mohammad45 said:


> رشت عزیز داره انقلاب میکنه.
> 
> Love Rasht.
> 
> @skyshadow
> عزیز ، این تظاهرات همه جا هست. یه عده کمی از جوان های حالا بگیم بی خبر شعارهای نامربوط میدن.
> 
> اگه تونستی یه تاپیک بزن با موضوع اعتراض به فساد و مشکلات اقتصادی چون واقعا مردم حق دارن تظاهرات کنن


همونو میگم ذیگه اونها با حق هستن . مشکل فقط این هست که این مسله سیاسی نشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dexon

anyway new pic from today protest tabriz! 
Now, sleep!, maybe you saw your dream...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

Dexon said:


> anyway new pic from today protest tabriz!



The Ayatollah strategy is to stage counter protests and demonize the people who raise slogans against Khamenei and his thugs. 
I think tomorrow we will see two different groups, one backed by Ayatollahs and the other backed by the people of Iran, protesting against each other.


----------



## BATMAN

somebozo said:


> They launder millions each year in the name of khums to Iran..



I know this from my Pakistani shia colleagues from Saudi Arabia, they all used to send money to Iran but one of them used to send to some very famous (holy) Iraqi mulla, instead. He used to believe Iranian mulla system is corrupt.


----------



## SALMAN F

Dexon said:


> anyway new pic from today protest tabriz!
> Now, sleep!, maybe you saw your dream...


The people of Tabriz are the founders of the Islamic republic and before that they opposed the soviets and their communists bastards and before that they were the key people in the constitutional revolution and dr mossadegh movement and they played important in the foundings of the Safavid empire and they had many martyrs in Iran Iraq war 

Of course the media will not show the protests and rallys to support the governments they are going to show how the iranian regime how oppressive and bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> شو الاسلام السياسي الذي تقصده؟
> 
> من قال لك إن العرب يحملون أفكارك ؟


الموضوع معقد لشرحه لكن الهدف هو تحالف مصرى اماراتى سعودى لتحلية المياه بهدف الزراعة و تصدير الطاقة لاوروبا و من اجل تحقيق هده الاهداف لازم يكون في استقرار في شبه الجزيرة العربية . سقوط النظام الايرانى هيكون كارثة على العرب و يكفى علينا التجربة العراقية .


----------



## Arabi

the maniac Iranian regime starts to fire at protestors in Ahwaz city, the hometown of Arabs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946863411161219073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Arabi said:


> the maniac Iranian regime starts to fire at protestors in Ahwaz city, the hometown of Arabs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946863411161219073



Please stop posting these videos , this is not our conflict and the opposition are worse than the Iranian regime . 
We supported the Syrian opposition at the begining at as time went by they turned out to be MB and isis shitholes .


----------



## skyshadow

mohammad45 said:


> رشت عزیز داره انقلاب میکنه.
> 
> Love Rasht.
> 
> @skyshadow
> عزیز ، این تظاهرات همه جا هست. یه عده کمی از جوان های حالا بگیم بی خبر شعارهای نامربوط میدن.
> 
> اگه تونستی یه تاپیک بزن با موضوع اعتراض به فساد و مشکلات اقتصادی چون واقعا مردم حق دارن تظاهرات کنن



داداش ولا دیونمون کردن جوری حرف میزنن انگار اونا توی ایران زندگی میکنن نه ما . سال 88 بدتر این بود ولی طرفدارای نظام خیلی زیادن فردا هم همشون میان توی خیابون ها برای طرفداری روزی که انقلاب شد زمان شاه مردم همه سر غیرت و غرور رفتن رفتن چون یه هدف مشترک بود دموکراسی نبود فساد اخلاقی زیاد شده بود دختر میرفت بیرون ساعت 3 یا 4 صبح میومد خونه و پدرش حق نداشت بهش بگه کجا بودی و یا چکار میکردی چون دختره شکایت میکرد معلومه ایرانی ها اینو قبول نمیکنن مگر یه تعداد خاصی الان هم من بیشترین امیدم اینکه این حرکات تلنگری بشه و وضعیت اقتصاد رو درست کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

SALMAN F said:


> The people of Tabriz are the founders of the Islamic republic and before that they opposed the soviets and their communists bastards and before that they were the key people in the constitutional revolution and dr mossadegh movement and they played important in the foundings of the Safavid empire and they had many martyrs in Iran Iraq war
> 
> Of course the media will not show the protests and rallys to support the governments they are going to show how the iranian regime how oppressive and bla bla



The protests are over unemployment and inflation but as I mentioned before some people will try to utilize these protests to their own agendas just like what happened in Syria . I kept saying the Iranian opposition is way more extreme against Arabs than the current regime , they mostly hate anything related to Arab including Islam . 

These people are a minority in Iran but please try to explain to others on this forum what the iranian opposition really stands for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: #*US* state department says it strongly condemns arrest of peaceful #*protesters* in #*Iran*

finally the idiot Trump did something good...


----------



## skyshadow

500 said:


> Yeah 90%, just like Stalin, Assad and Kim Jong Un. That's why Khamenai thugs afraid of free elections and free speech.




My brother, you have never traveled to Iran and did not live here. I have believe in elections of my country. I believe that I am safe and free to walk. I believe that I speak freely. You did not live in Iranian society to understand what I said. The people of Iran never want and can not live like you Israelis or Americans. Remember this as a citizen of Iran thank God I am so happy with my life. The only thing that annoying me is just the economic mismanagement and sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Arabi said:


> BREAKING: #*US* state department says it strongly condemns arrest of peaceful #*protesters* in #*Iran*
> 
> finally the idiot Trump did something good...


Trump not said anything yet, this is just the state department.



mahatir said:


> The protests are over unemployment and inflation but as I mentioned before some people will try to utilize these protests to their own agendas just like what happened in Syria . I kept saying the Iranian opposition is way more extreme against Arabs than the current regime , they mostly hate anything related to Arab including Islam .
> 
> These people are a minority in Iran but please try to explain to others on this forum what the iranian opposition really stands for.


You can bark as much you want but whatever the Iranian majority want it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Trump not said anything yet, this is just the state department.
> 
> 
> You can bark as much you want but whatever the Iranian majority want it will happen.



I am the one who lives close to Iran and interacts with people coming from their everyday while your hiding in the USA clown . You will never rule Iran and you can continue crying over your dead shah .



skyshadow said:


> My brother, you have never traveled to Iran and did not live here. I have believe in elections of my country. I believe that I am safe and free to walk. I believe that I speak freely. You did not live in Iranian society to understand what I said. The people of Iran never want and can not live like you Israelis or Americans. Remember this as a citizen of Iran thank God I am so happy with my life. The only thing that annoying me is just the economic mismanagement and sanctions.



The USA started playing its dirty game again , now fox news started reporting about these protests , I have a feeling these protests were staged by CIA and time will proof whats really behind it . 

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017...why-demonstrators-deserve-trumps-support.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mahatir said:


> Israel should forget about Iran and focus on taking out Hezbollah in Lebanon and Building better ties with Egypt . IF you take out Hezbollah then Iran will no longer be able to threaten Israel through proxies .
> 
> I see no sense in taking down the Iranian regime , extreme sanctions are enough to keep it contained but taking the regime down will be a great threat to Arab countries . The iranian regime has control over crazy shia militias and if this regime falls these crazy shia militias will be loose spreading terrorism through out the middle east.


Don't worry, we know very well how to deal with both Hezbollah and Iran. We successfully dealt before with way bigger threats.

*Now back to topic*. You say u are against Iran involvement in Arab countries and in same time u say that nationalistic Iranians are worth than mullahs. But as I said that pure nonsense. *Shah Iran was never meddling in Arab countries* while *Mullah Iran* is spending hundreds of millions on terrorist militias in foreign countries and *slaughtering hundreds of thousands*.


----------



## skyshadow

Rukarl said:


> Yeah keep telling yourself that till the Iranian people drag these wannabe Arabs through the streets and execute them on spot. We won't let you spend our resources and money on your fkd policies anymore. Be scared for the future. Find a hole already.
> 
> 
> He is a joke. 90%
> 
> This will not happen. You know, I know, everyone knows there will not be a revolution overnight. go and execute everyone you want I'm here, there's no hole that I'm going to hide in it from you. And if I'm wrong and the supporters of this system are less than 90% then why do they rule iran after 40 years?


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> The protests are over unemployment and inflation but as I mentioned before some people will try to utilize these protests to their own agendas just like what happened in Syria . I kept saying the Iranian opposition is way more extreme against Arabs than the current regime , they mostly hate anything related to Arab including Islam .
> 
> These people are a minority in Iran but please try to explain to others on this forum what the iranian opposition really stands for.



What the hell are you talking about? Iranian opposition hate Islam? And what about you? You champion Islam? Iranian regime is just as nationalistic as opposition, they rely on religious structure to gain influence on Shia's in the region. Iranian opposition would not rely on that system, that's the only difference I can see. Also secular people don't want war, they don't believe in dying for no reason. So no, they will not come after Arabs.

You are either dumb or want the regime to remain in power in order for regimes you support to bully all other Arabs and assert influence by accusing them of being agents of Iran. Which is what you guys are currently doing. It's ironic how the horrible regimes in this region all need each other to survive. As if that was a secret, I've been aware of that years, just hope normal people can learn already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

500 said:


> Don't worry, we know very well how to deal with both Hezbollah and Iran. We successfully dealt before with way bigger threats.
> 
> *Now back to topic*. You say u are against Iran involvement in Arab countries and in same time u say that nationalistic Iranians are worth than mullahs. But as I said that pure nonsense. *Shah Iran was never meddling in Arab countries* while *Mullah Iran* is spending hundreds of millions on terrorist militias in foreign countries and *slaughtering hundreds of thousands*.



The Shah of Iran supported the Kurds in Iraq causing a civil war that lasted 2 decades he also built a sophisticated Army and was planning to take over Bahrain but this did not take place due to the Revolution in Iran . 

The problem with iranian nationalists they blame Arabs for ending their persian empire and many of them supported Hitler and think they are part of the Aryan race. 

Israel supported USA in taking down saddam hussein and things turned out worse , the same would happen if the iranian regime is taken down . 

Iran should be kept under heavy sanction until it fixes its foreign policy at the same time iranian militias in Lebanon and Syria should be destroyed and dismantled. 

Attacking Iran or supporting civil war their would be a disastour for Gulf states and the world economy . countries like Russia and China would also get involved if the USA intervenes directly there . 

Iran is not a Bannana Republic that can be divided or taken down and the iranians are not stupid like us arabs to ruin their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Dexon said:


> anyway new pic from today protest tabriz!
> Now, sleep!, maybe you saw your dream...


Thats best mullahs could do? KIm Jong Un is way better.


----------



## Arabi

mahatir said:


> Please stop posting these videos , this is not our conflict and the opposition are worse than the Iranian regime .
> We supported the Syrian opposition at the begining at as time went by they turned out to be MB and isis shitholes .



I understand your concerns but the current terrorist Mullah regime supported the destruction/terrorisim in many Arab states and never regreted what they've done.
Since they came to power, they declare the diffusion of their Khominist revolution to the surrounding countries untill they succeed to make a fertile situation for an imaginary Mahdi to get out of an unknown cave in Khorasan.

How many innocent Syrians did the terrorist Mullah regime kill so far?
that alone convinces any sane person to stand againt Ayatollah regime. 
When there's an opposition against a dying regime, then we shouldn't take the passenger seat and let the sickular figures alone to hijack the country.


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> الموضوع معقد لشرحه لكن الهدف هو تحالف مصرى اماراتى سعودى لتحلية المياه بهدف الزراعة و تصدير الطاقة لاوروبا و من اجل تحقيق هده الاهداف لازم يكون في استقرار في شبه الجزيرة العربية . سقوط النظام الايرانى هيكون كارثة على العرب و يكفى علينا التجربة العراقية .



None of that affects agricultural projects, and who told you it is only three countries who value water security? Or only ones who can implement it? There is plenty of stability in the Gulf, what you're afraid I don't know, seems like your imagination.m


----------



## mahatir

For these people referring to Arabs in Ahwaz , their situation improved greatly und


Arabi said:


> I understand your concerns but the current terrorist Mullah regime supported the destruction/terrorisim in many Arab states and never regreted what they've done.
> Since they came to power, they declare the diffusion of their Khominist revolution to the surrounding countries untill they succeed to make a fertile situation for an imaginary Mahdi to get out of an unknown cave in Khorasan.
> 
> How many innocent Syrians did the terrorist Mullah regime kill so far?
> that alone convinces any sane person to stand againt Ayatollah regime.
> When there's an opposition against a dying regime, then we shouldn't take the passenger seat and let the sickular figures alone to hijack the country.



This is due to Arab weakness , we allowed countries like turkey and Iran to interfere in our internal affairs . The main focus should be on securing the Arabian peninsula . 

Syrians have always been against interference of Egypt and Saudi Arabia in their internal affair and we made a big mistake supporting Syrian opposition which turned out to be loyal to Turkey and MB. We should only fight in the Arabian peninsula or Egypt the rest should be non of our concern . 

If you want war then it should be liberating Qatar from Turkish and MB occupation , the Arabian peninsula should be free from any non Arab influence and Saudi Arabia should be leading this region . 

The best decisions Saudi Arabia ever took were protecting Bahrain and Fighting Islamist organizations in Yemen .

Anyway we should not be dragged into Iran internal conflicts, this is a conflict between USA and Iran we should not be part of it and you have seen what the USA did in Iraq . 

Please brother dont let emotions control you we should only focus on securing our Arab peninsula and try to build better relations with Syria , and thankfully the Saudi government improved relations with Iraq and withdrew from the Syrian conflict. 

We should improve our ties with Egypt and work with Israel to take out Hezbollah in Lebanon thats what should be the next steps.



Falcon29 said:


> None of that affects agricultural projects, and who told you it is only three countries who value water security? Or only ones who can implement it? There is plenty of stability in the Gulf, what you're afraid I don't know, seems like your imagination.m



If war breaks out in Iran then it would certainly reach the Gulf region , anyway I am sure this will unlikely happen . Anyway we have the Houthi threat in Yemen which is being dealt with . 

I dont know about other countries but Turkey , Syria , Iraq and Iran do not face the water shortage level countries like Egypt , UAE and Saudi are facing.

Egypt will be affected by the Ethiopian dam on the short term and Saudi Arabia and UAE always had this problem , we were able to meet drinking needs but we also want to start using distilled sea water in agriculture to provide a partial food security level in our countries. 

Turkey and Iran are busy fighting for their influence over Arab countries , they never cared about water security since they do not have this problem .


----------



## Old School

It is another textbook example of ‘color revolution ‘ in disguise with ‘regime change’ at it’s core. We have seen this before. How Iranian government reacts to this phenomenon , will determine the next phase. It’s a zero sum game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> For these people referring to Arabs in Ahwaz , their situation improved greatly und
> 
> 
> This is due to Arab weakness , we allowed countries like turkey and Iran to interfere in our internal affairs . The main focus should be on securing the Arabian peninsula .
> 
> Syrians have always been against interference of Egypt and Saudi Arabia in their internal affair and we made a big mistake supporting Syrian opposition which turned out to be loyal to Turkey and MB. We should only fight in the Arabian peninsula or Egypt the rest should be non of our concern .
> 
> If you want war then it should be liberating Qatar from Turkish and MB occupation , the Arabian peninsula should be free from any non Arab influence and Saudi Arabia should be leading this region .
> 
> The best decisions Saudi Arabia ever took were protecting Bahrain and Fighting Islamist organizations in Yemen .
> 
> Anyway we should not be dragged into Iran internal conflicts, this is a conflict between USA and Iran we should not be part of it and you have seen what the USA did in Iraq .
> 
> Please brother dont let emotions control you we should only focus on securing our Arab peninsula and try to build better relations with Syria , and thankfully the Saudi government improved relations with Iraq and withdrew from the Syrian conflict.
> 
> We should improve our ties with Egypt and work with Israel to take out Hezbollah in Lebanon thats what should be the next steps.



Quit speaking in name of Arabs, you claim to be half Arab, with Egyptian dialect, yet I remember you having Emirate flag. So what are you? Are Arabs only those in Arabian peninsula? And you really think this hesitant approach you're outlining will help secure your future? Do you understand why US is always on the move all across the world? They are always actively seeking their interests, this is how they achieve the position they are in. Sitting back will achieve false sense of security for a short term, that's it. And what did UAE do for the Syrian people? And what did Syrian people do wrong? They are now following Salafi Islam which is your Islam that you wanted them to adopt. Seems like you're frustrated because you can't do anything right. 

You and your leadership have a flawed understanding of global strategy. You are alienating lots of Arabs in North Africa and Levant just because they can't agree with some of your political policies that don't make sense at all. If you want to go at it alone, then go ahead. You don't see consequences now and that gives you sense of comfort. Of course you will still speak in name of all Arabs regardless. You make it sound like we hate you, we don't. Lots of Arabs originate from Arabian peninsula, lots of those in Arabian peninsula originate in Levant and vice versa. It's not black and white.



mahatir said:


> Egypt will be affected by the Ethiopian dam on the short term and Saudi Arabia and UAE always had this problem , *we were able to meet drinking needs but we also want to start using distilled sea water in agriculture to provide a partial food security level in our countries. *
> 
> .



And what does that have to do with demonstrations in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

mahatir said:


> The problem these people blame muslims for ending their persian empire and want to revenge from them for doing that . Under the regime of the shah conservative muslims were persecuted and killed by these utlra persian nationalists .
> 
> Unlike Turkish seculars who simply want to separate state and religion those persian nationaliststs want to revenge from Muslims for a stupid event that happened 1600 years ago .
> 
> I am not fan of Erdogan or any other islamic government but when it comes to Iran things are totally different



Interesting observation there. 
However I disagree with some of your points. Even if Persian nationalists were to topple the iranian mullah led islamists regime(something I don't think will happen) , they will not intervene in Arab affairs like the current iranian Islamic government. These secular Persian nationalists will be more of a modern version of the Shah. During the secular Shah era Iran was not only more Liberal but the country had no major issues with other Arab states including Saudi Arabia. There was no real sectarian /proxy wars between Sunni led monarchy KSA and Shia led mullah Iran like there is today. Reason being that the former secular Shah regime was never a religious led regime and so they never used the Shia religious card to secure Shia militias and proxies in the region to further their interests. 

So even if these Persian nationalists were to miraculously topple the current regime and seize power (I personally dont believe that is possible) I don't see why you think they will be worse than the current regime in carrying on with the sectarian proxy war between Iran and KSA in the region. Shia militias and proxies like Hezbollah in Lebanon , Houthis in Yemen, shia militias in PMF and Nujaba Movement in Iraq and many other poor shias recruited from Afghanistan and Pakistan to fight in the region for the country. All these elements won't be attracted to the iranian shia islamists narrative anymore if Iran ever ceased to be an Islamic Republic defending shias in the region and became a secular Persian Republic. The attraction won't be there anymore, and this will lead to a situation where Iran will have to cede alot of its influence and presence in these Arab states in the region.
So ironically a secular persian nationalist Iran will lead to an Iran that will be more like a Turkey(judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be more open and Liberal in their views than many Muslim countries) than a Pakistan for example. That's my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Why spend so much resources on Syria is the question. They are not Iranian citizens.

Sure, it's a disaster over there, but disasters are happening all over the world. One's own citizens should come first, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bosanski vojnik

I have a weird feeling about these protests. It seems to me that they may indeed be successful in overthrowing the Ayatollahs regime in favor of a more Secular/Nationalist one.

This has obviously been planned by outsiders for a while and Iranians are not as "Islamized" as people think they are.



mike2000 is back said:


> Interesting observation there.
> However I disagree with some of your points. Even if Persian nationalists were to topple the iranian mullah led islamists regime(something I don't think will happen) , they will not intervene in Arab affairs like the current iranian Islamic government. These secular Persian nationalists will be more of a modern version of the Shah. During the secular Shah era Iran was not only more Liberal but the country had no major issues with other Arab states including Saudi Arabia. There was no real sectarian /proxy wars between Sunni led monarchy KSA and Shia led mullah Iran like there is today. Reason being that the former secular Shah regime was never a religious led regime and so they never used the Shia religious card to secure Shia militias and proxies in the region to further their interests.
> 
> So even if these Persian nationalists were to miraculously topple the current regime and seize power (I personally dont believe that is possible) I don't see why you think they will be worse than the current regime in carrying on with the sectarian proxy war between Iran and KSA in the region. Shia militias and proxies like Hezbollah in Lebanon , Houthis in Yemen, shia militias in PMF and Nujaba Movement in Iraq and many other poor shias recruited from Afghanistan and Pakistan to fight in the region for the country. All these elements won't be attracted to the iranian shia islamists narrative anymore if Iran ever ceased to be an Islamic Republic defending shias in the region and became a secular Persian Republic. The attraction won't be there anymore, and this will lead to a situation where Iran will have to cede alot of its influence and presence in these Arab states in the region.
> So ironically a secular persian nationalist Iran will lead to an Iran that will be more like a Turkey(judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be more open and Liberal in their views than many Muslim countries) than a Pakistan for example. That's my opinion.



Well it depends on how much Western Influence a new regime in Iran will have. An overly Nationalist Iranian regime would have problems with the countries large Kurdish, Baloch and Azeri communities. Obviously things depend on who takes over when the power vacuum is created..

In any case if revolt is successful It will most likely spell the end for hezbollah and the houthi in Yemen. Unless of course Russia is willing to become their patrons instead LOL! Assad will take a slight knock too.

However Iranian influence in Iraq, Afghanistan and Bahrain to some extent will stay.I doubt a new Iranian government would import Afghans and Iraqi shia into their security forces tho..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> *Now back to topic*. You say u are against Iran involvement in Arab countries and in same time u say that nationalistic Iranians are worth than mullahs. But as I said that pure nonsense. *Shah Iran was never meddling in Arab countries* while *Mullah Iran* is spending hundreds of millions on terrorist militias in foreign countries and *slaughtering hundreds of thousands*.


True. However I think @mahatir is right on one point. From what I have noticed even here in Europe, Iranians (they are mostly Persian nationalists and proud of their Persian history) do hate their Islamic led regime alot, they do consider them as Arab invaders and will be happy to remove them if they could. They are for the most part quite educated, intelligent, young, proactive and they are far more open and Liberal(even more than the Turks) in their views compared to most people from the middle east or even south Asia(Muslim ones).

So if they were to ever take power in Iran, I think Iran will be a very different from the ones it is today. However contrary to what @mahatir said, I don't foresee any intensification of the current proxy war between Iran and KSA if they were to rule Iran.



bosanski vojnik said:


> However Iranian influence in Iraq, Afghanistan and Bahrain to some extent will stay.I doubt a new Iranian government would import Afghans and Iraqi shia into their security forces tho


Iran(a Persian nationalist ruled one or islamist ruled one) will always have some influence/involvement in Afghanistan judging by the fact that Afghanistan is a close neighbour of Iran and a poor/divided one at that (easy to influence) same with today's(not sure about the future) Iraq to a lesser extent. However, I'm not so sure about Bahrain. Since Bahrain is a stable, secured, peaceful and relatively wealthy country with high living standards and part of GCC union led by KSA, so iranian influence under a Persian rule will be minimal or non existent.


----------



## Surenas

Arabi said:


> I understand your concerns but the current terrorist Mullah regime supported the destruction/terrorisim in many Arab states and never regreted what they've done.
> Since they came to power, they declare the diffusion of their Khominist revolution to the surrounding countries untill they succeed to make a fertile situation for an imaginary Mahdi to get out of an unknown cave in Khorasan.
> 
> How many innocent Syrians did the terrorist Mullah regime kill so far?
> that alone convinces any sane person to stand againt Ayatollah regime.
> When there's an opposition against a dying regime, then we shouldn't take the passenger seat and let the sickular figures alone to hijack the country.



The destruction of the Arab world has been the single greatest achievement of the Iranian clerical regime.


----------



## 500

mahatir said:


> The Shah of Iran supported the Kurds in Iraq causing a civil war that lasted 2 decades he also built a sophisticated Army and was planning to take over Bahrain but this did not take place due to the Revolution in Iran .
> 
> The problem with iranian nationalists they blame Arabs for ending their persian empire and many of them supported Hitler and think they are part of the Aryan race.
> 
> Israel supported USA in taking down saddam hussein and things turned out worse , the same would happen if the iranian regime is taken down .
> 
> Iran should be kept under heavy sanction until it fixes its foreign policy at the same time iranian militias in Lebanon and Syria should be destroyed and dismantled.
> 
> Attacking Iran or supporting civil war their would be a disastour for Gulf states and the world economy . countries like Russia and China would also get involved if the USA intervenes directly there .
> 
> Iran is not a Bannana Republic that can be divided or taken down and the iranians are not stupid like us arabs to ruin their country.


Shah Iran supported Kurds in Iraq only when it had border conflict with Iraq. Once dispute was solved they stopped all kind of support. So Shah Iran was very pragmatic and thinking only about its own business.

Mullah Iran on the other hand is supporting terror groups and even directly intervenes in countries that have no any dispute with Iran.

You can also see it in the way they use oil money. Shah Iran was investing everything in own economy, Mullah Iran throws hundreds of billions around. Here the results:

GDP per capita, US $: 

1978 
Iran - 2,168 
Turkey - 1,549 

2016 
Iran - 4,683 
Turkey - 10,743


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Don't worry, we know very well how to deal with both Hezbollah and Iran. We successfully dealt before with way bigger threats.
> 
> *Now back to topic*. You say u are against Iran involvement in Arab countries and in same time u say that nationalistic Iranians are worth than mullahs. But as I said that pure nonsense. *Shah Iran was never meddling in Arab countries* while *Mullah Iran* is spending hundreds of millions on terrorist militias in foreign countries and *slaughtering hundreds of thousands*.



That is what you get if you don't have any knowledge of Iranian history. The claim that the Shah never meddled in Arab countries is utter laughable.

The Shah send thousands of Iranian soldiers to Oman in 1973 to help Sultan Qaboos suppress the Dhofar Rebellion:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omani_Civil_War_(1963–76)

Also, Iran's imperial navy seized several islands in the Persian Gulf when the British left, causing the anger of Arabs.

The idea that Iran will only look inwards when the Islamic Republic falls is nothing more than wishful thinking. Imperialism is very much a Iranian mindset. A free and democratic Iran without sanctions would dominate the entire region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

I'm still not able to judge how serious these protests are but one thing is for sure: the current Iranian leadership is ready to hold on to power by any means necessary.

Two major events of the recent past are telling us that they could indeed succeed at the end of the day.

1. Syria. Even if you're only supported by 10 to 15 percent of the population...if you have decent support and wise allies you will gain the upper hand and survive. Assad is the living proof of this statement. 

2. Turkey. Even if the whole Western world supports your protest like they did with Gezi wholeheartedly, you will still lose if you cannot win the hearts of the majority at home. 

We should bear these facts in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bosanski vojnik

KediKesenFare said:


> I'm still not able to judge how serious these protests are but one thing is for sure: the current Iranian leadership is ready to hold on to power by any means necessary.
> 
> Two major events of the recent past are telling us that they could indeed succeed at the end of the day.
> 
> 1. Syria. Even if you're only supported by 10 to 15 percent of the population...if you have decent support and wise allies you will gain the upper hand and survive. Assad is the living proof of this statement.
> 
> 2. Turkey. Even if the whole Western world supports your protest like they did with Gezi wholeheartedly, you will still lose if you cannot win the hearts of the majority at home.
> 
> We should bear these facts in mind.



Yeah but this is different

Assad was supported by Russia, had large weapons caches and an officer class made up by loyalist Alawites with no qualms about shooting at innocent civilians. Then factor in Iranian and hezbollah volunteers who joined the Syrian goverment from the get go.

Also I don't think the Iranian police will be trigger happy to shoot at their own countrymen. Hezbollah, Iraqi and Afghan shia reinforcements have been worn out too thin to bail out the regime this time around.


----------



## Thetigerforces

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why spend so much resources on Syria is the question. They are not Iranian citizens.
> 
> Sure, it's a disaster over there, but disasters are happening all over the world. One's own citizens should come first, in my opinion.


Greater influence of course. If Syria had fallen to the jihadis then Iran would have lost a important ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

The WhiteHouse joins the State department and shows solidarity with #IranProtests 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946906875462930432


----------



## bosanski vojnik

mike2000 is back said:


> Iran(a Persian nationalist ruled one or islamist ruled one) will always have some influence/involvement in Afghanistan judging by the fact that Afghanistan is a close neighbour of Iran and a poor/divided one at that (easy to influence) same with today's(not sure about the future) Iraq to a lesser extent. However, I'm not so sure about Bahrain. Since Bahrain is a stable, secured, peaceful and relatively wealthy country with high living standards and part of GCC union led by KSA, so iranian influence under a Persian rule will be minimal or non existent.



Don't underestimate the power of Persian nationalism

I believe Iran has had territorial claims on parts of Iraq since the 60s and Bahrain was once declared a province of Iran. A new Iranian Republic or restored Monarchy might not be quick to help Islamic causes or Assad but they will certainly be invested in nationalist causes unless of course west will hold enough influence over them to give up such claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

bosanski vojnik said:


> Don't underestimate the power of Persian nationalism
> 
> I believe Iran has had territorial claims on parts of Iraq since the 60s and Bahrain was once declared a province of Iran. A new Iranian Republic or restored Monarchy might not be quick to help Islamic causes or Assad but they will certainly be invested in nationalist causes unless of course west will hold enough influence over them to give up such claims.



A future nationalistic government will not be a Persian one but a Iranian one. The difference is important because Iranian nationalism must be all inclusive. It would put strength out of Iran's long and prideful history, from the time of the Achaemenids to the Safavids. Iran has always been a multicultural nation. In fact, multiculturalism has been very much a Iranian product. Iran's diversity has always been its strenght, and through this strength Iran will again find its geopolitical position in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946758041294311424


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Surenas said:


> A future nationalistic government will not be a Persian one but a Iranian one. The difference is important because Iranian nationalism must be all inclusive. It would put strength out of Iran's long and prideful history, from the time of the Achaemenids to the Safavids. Iran has always been a multicultural nation. In fact, multiculturalism has been very much a Iranian product. Iran's diversity has always been its strenght, and through this strength Iran will again find its geopolitical position in the region.



I firmly believe that a secular state order is the best form of self governing for any nation. But what makes you believe secularism would work for a country like Iran with her unique and diverse demographic composition?
To make things even more complicated, you have many neighboring countries who would immediately take advantage of your mistakes and your resources. 
Turks, Kurds, Arabs, Balooch - why would these groups prefere to live in a Persian secular state if they easily could join their siblings on the other side of the border? 
Why do you think that the post Islamic order in Iran would be based on Iranian nationalism rather than Persian nationalism? Why should non-Iranian groups like Arabs, Turks and Balooch people accept a pan-Iranian nationalism in the first place? These are questions I always wanted to ask secular Iranians/Persians. It'll be great if you care to answer my questions. I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Truly enlightening to read the analysis of PDF's resident Saudi, Israeli, and British experts on Iran in this thread. 


Wait who am I kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

KediKesenFare said:


> I firmly believe that a secular state order is the best form of self governing for any nation. But what makes you believe secularism would work for a country like Iran with her unique and diverse demographic composition?



Because religion isn't the (only) factor which holds Iran together. Anyone familiar with Iranian society knows that Iranian nationalism is present among pretty much every Iranian ethnic minority.



> To make things even more complicated, you have many neighboring countries who would immediately take advantage of your mistakes and your resources.



Iran is too strong to take advantage of, even in times of revolution. See how neighbouing countries tried to take advantage of the chaotic situation after the '79 revolution, which only united the people.



> Turks, Kurds, Arabs, Balooch - why would these groups prefere to live in a Persian secular state if they easily could join their siblings on the other side of the border?



Because most of them consider themselves to be Iranian. And because a secular Iranian state has much to offer. Who could compete with a sanction-free Iran in the region? Perhaps Turkey being the only exception.



> Why do you think that the post Islamic order in Iran would be based on Iranian nationalism rather than Persian nationalism? Why should non-Iranian groups like Arabs, Turks and Balooch people accept a pan-Iranian nationalism in the first place? These are questions I always wanted to ask secular Iranians/Persians. It'll be great if you care to answer my questions. I would appreciate it very much.



Iranian nationalism wouldn't necessarily be pan-Iranian nationalism. Look at the protests in Iran yesterday. You had Kurds chanting in Kermanshah "No to Gaza, no to Lebanon, our lives are only devoted to Iran". The same slogans were heard in balochi-majority city of Zahedan. Iranian nationalism wouldn't be Persian nationalism. We have had many non-Persian dynasties in our history that promoted Iranian nationalism. Like the Safavid Turks and Mongol Ilkhanates.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

is it anti regime protest or anti government? because the differences are huge and outside forces can use it to paint a false picture in Iran @mohammad45 @AmirPatriot


----------



## mahatir

KediKesenFare said:


> I'm still not able to judge how serious these protests are but one thing is for sure: the current Iranian leadership is ready to hold on to power by any means necessary.
> 
> Two major events of the recent past are telling us that they could indeed succeed at the end of the day.
> 
> 1. Syria. Even if you're only supported by 10 to 15 percent of the population...if you have decent support and wise allies you will gain the upper hand and survive. Assad is the living proof of this statement.
> 
> 2. Turkey. Even if the whole Western world supports your protest like they did with Gezi wholeheartedly, you will still lose if you cannot win the hearts of the majority at home.
> 
> We should bear these facts in mind.



Millions of Iranians are willing to die for the current regime . The protests now are mainly about domestic issues and I don't think it will change the Iranian Islamic regime . Islam is what unites most Iran ethnic groups together and provided better rights for Azeri turks and Arabs compared to the nationalist Persian governments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohd497

Simply wow! Iranian internal matter turned full time into shia hating f*** fest. What else can be expected of you sunnies. Shias of pakistan dont care about government in iran or iraq we just care about shrines of bibi zainab and hussain.

While you sunnies, arabs whatever you are worse then even kafirs. Supports whole heartedly your wine drinking filth kings and princess. Every day these people stray further away from Allah. Talk about influences. Not only does this arab sunni whatever alliance do every part of there force to save sheikdom. Why do these people even offer namaz when going to hell is biggest target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohd497 said:


> Simply wow! Iranian internal matter turned full time into shia hating f*** fest. What else can be expected of you sunnies. Shias of pakistan dont care about government in iran or iraq we just care about shrines of bibi zainab and hussain.
> 
> While you sunnies, arabs whatever you are worse then even kafirs. Supports whole heartedly your wine drinking filth kings and princess. Every day these people stray further away from Allah. Talk about influences. Not only does this arab sunni whatever alliance do every part of there force to save sheikdom. Why do these people even offer namaz when going to hell is biggest target.



Nothing wrong with drinking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Iran's land-grab policy in Ahwaz*


The policy of illegally seizing land in Ahwaz is one of the most hallmark Iranian policies that have been in place for nine decades. It was initiated by Shah Reza Pahlavi and devolved in the Islamic republic. The document leaked in 2005, which was then known as Abtahi Document, named after the head of former Iranian president Mohammed Khatami's office, may be a testament to the colonial intentions of the Iranian authorities. These policies are aimed to expel Arabs from their lands. Upon leaking this document, April uprising erupted.

This document is one of the hundreds of documents that expose criminal schemes carried out by the Iranian authorities in Ahwaz. The document literally confirms the displacement of Arabs from their land and their replacement by Persians and other Iranian citizens, bringing the number of non-Arab settlers in Ahwaz within ten years three times the indigenous Arab people.

http://ahwazna.org/en-561_Irans_land_grab_policy_in_Ahwaz_.html

*Iran accused of manipulating the Palestinian cause while hiding its colonialism against Ahwazi Arabs*

Tehran regime is conducting itself in a manner that bears a striking similarity to the Israeli government that it indicts for crimes against the Palestinian people. Iran does this by forcibly expropriating the lands, farms and homes of the Ahwazi Arab people of the southwestern Iranian province of Khuzestan, and “giving” them to Persian settlers who are offered generous financial incentives by the regime to move to the area.

With Ahwazis denied basic rights, any compensation or any effective legal recourse against the regime’s decisions, the dispossessed Ahwazis are left destitute while ethnic Persian settlers seize their homes and lands in a manner not dissimilar from Israeli settlers in Palestine.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...-hiding-its-colonialism-against-ahwazi-arabs/


----------



## AUz

Serpentine said:


> Your knowledge about Iran is even more fake than Bin Salmon's 'anti corruption' sham.



Hey what's happening in Iran right now?

I am seeing many twitter videos claiming protesters are chanting "We don't want Islamic Republic" or "death to Ayatullah" and "Not Gaza, not Lebanon, first Iran"...and things like that.

is there some sort of national uprising against the state/government/regime?

Please Iranian members, share your insights and clear up the situation..


----------



## Surenas

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> *Iran's land-grab policy in Ahwaz*
> 
> 
> The policy of illegally seizing land in Ahwaz is one of the most hallmark Iranian policies that have been in place for nine decades. It was initiated by Shah Reza Pahlavi and devolved in the Islamic republic. The document leaked in 2005, which was then known as Abtahi Document, named after the head of former Iranian president Mohammed Khatami's office, may be a testament to the colonial intentions of the Iranian authorities. These policies are aimed to expel Arabs from their lands. Upon leaking this document, April uprising erupted.
> 
> This document is one of the hundreds of documents that expose criminal schemes carried out by the Iranian authorities in Ahwaz. The document literally confirms the displacement of Arabs from their land and their replacement by Persians and other Iranian citizens, bringing the number of non-Arab settlers in Ahwaz within ten years three times the indigenous Arab people.
> 
> http://ahwazna.org/en-561_Irans_land_grab_policy_in_Ahwaz_.html
> 
> *Iran accused of manipulating the Palestinian cause while hiding its colonialism against Ahwazi Arabs*
> 
> Tehran regime is conducting itself in a manner that bears a striking similarity to the Israeli government that it indicts for crimes against the Palestinian people. Iran does this by forcibly expropriating the lands, farms and homes of the Ahwazi Arab people of the southwestern Iranian province of Khuzestan, and “giving” them to Persian settlers who are offered generous financial incentives by the regime to move to the area.
> 
> With Ahwazis denied basic rights, any compensation or any effective legal recourse against the regime’s decisions, the dispossessed Ahwazis are left destitute while ethnic Persian settlers seize their homes and lands in a manner not dissimilar from Israeli settlers in Palestine.
> 
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...-hiding-its-colonialism-against-ahwazi-arabs/



Iran hasn't seized anything. These areas were part of a unified Iran long before Arabs settled in the place. 

Why don't you worry about your government giving away your islands to Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Trumps tweet lol:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946949708915924994

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

mohd497 said:


> Simply wow! Iranian internal matter turned full time into shia hating f*** fest. What else can be expected of you sunnies. Shias of pakistan dont care about government in iran or iraq we just care about shrines of bibi zainab and hussain.
> 
> While you sunnies, arabs whatever you are worse then even kafirs. Supports whole heartedly your wine drinking filth kings and princess. Every day these people stray further away from Allah. Talk about influences. Not only does this arab sunni whatever alliance do every part of there force to save sheikdom. Why do these people even offer namaz when going to hell is biggest target.


Seriously, Pakistani wahabi support Saudis or gulfi , i don t mind. Even though due to Wahabi ideology , Pakistan lost thousands of life due to continuous terrorism and billions of dollar lost, but ...... every day due to religious extremism we lost one or two soldiers daily , but............. can not change slave mentality .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Trumps tweet lol:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946949708915924994




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946906875462930432
Idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> *Iran's land-grab policy in Ahwaz*
> 
> 
> The policy of illegally seizing land in Ahwaz is one of the most hallmark Iranian policies that have been in place for nine decades. It was initiated by Shah Reza Pahlavi and devolved in the Islamic republic. The document leaked in 2005, which was then known as Abtahi Document, named after the head of former Iranian president Mohammed Khatami's office, may be a testament to the colonial intentions of the Iranian authorities. These policies are aimed to expel Arabs from their lands. Upon leaking this document, April uprising erupted.
> 
> This document is one of the hundreds of documents that expose criminal schemes carried out by the Iranian authorities in Ahwaz. The document literally confirms the displacement of Arabs from their land and their replacement by Persians and other Iranian citizens, bringing the number of non-Arab settlers in Ahwaz within ten years three times the indigenous Arab people.
> 
> http://ahwazna.org/en-561_Irans_land_grab_policy_in_Ahwaz_.html
> 
> *Iran accused of manipulating the Palestinian cause while hiding its colonialism against Ahwazi Arabs*
> 
> Tehran regime is conducting itself in a manner that bears a striking similarity to the Israeli government that it indicts for crimes against the Palestinian people. Iran does this by forcibly expropriating the lands, farms and homes of the Ahwazi Arab people of the southwestern Iranian province of Khuzestan, and “giving” them to Persian settlers who are offered generous financial incentives by the regime to move to the area.
> 
> With Ahwazis denied basic rights, any compensation or any effective legal recourse against the regime’s decisions, the dispossessed Ahwazis are left destitute while ethnic Persian settlers seize their homes and lands in a manner not dissimilar from Israeli settlers in Palestine.
> 
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...-hiding-its-colonialism-against-ahwazi-arabs/


Ahvazi Arab is a term that recently after war developed these Arabs are mainly Arab tribes near border that war displaced them and then they began to grab the lands that belong to the natives of Ahvaz region.
and no Persian settlers were sent there in matter of fact those Arabs behavior made the living in those areas so unbearable that many Persians and lors who lived there for generation decided to migrate to areas in Fars , Isfahan and Tehran.(and I see it with my own eye as I born in Ahvaz My father , Grand Father and their fathers all were from Ahvaz but I had to leave there as living there was increasingly unbearable because the government become to lenient on those tribes so they become bold to the degree they started to grab other people lands and threaten to kill them with the number of their tribes , those guys still steal water and electricity and don't pay for the services they receive)





by the way Arab population of Iran is roughly around 2% of the all population which is around 1.5-2 million people and the city of Ahvaz alone have more population than that (city of Ahvaz and Area around it have population around 2300000) arabs were native of area near border Shadegan and Hoveizeh in Ahvaz they were 10% and after the war they migrated from border area to there but they still are less than 50%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

skyshadow said:


> My brother, you have never traveled to Iran and did not live here. I have believe in elections of my country. I believe that I am safe and free to walk. I believe that I speak freely. You did not live in Iranian society to understand what I said. The people of Iran never want and can not live like you Israelis or Americans. Remember this as a citizen of Iran thank God I am so happy with my life. The only thing that annoying me is just the economic mismanagement and sanctions.



You've never been to Israel or Saudia or lived in Israeli/Saudian society yet you still judge both of them. Practice what you preach.


----------



## taubin

when was the last census done in iran ?

any iranian may please communicate


----------



## mahatir

500 said:


> Shah Iran supported Kurds in Iraq only when it had border conflict with Iraq. Once dispute was solved they stopped all kind of support. So Shah Iran was very pragmatic and thinking only about its own business.
> 
> Mullah Iran on the other hand is supporting terror groups and even directly intervenes in countries that have no any dispute with Iran.
> 
> You can also see it in the way they use oil money. Shah Iran was investing everything in own economy, Mullah Iran throws hundreds of billions around. Here the results:
> 
> GDP per capita, US $:
> 
> 1978
> Iran - 2,168
> Turkey - 1,549
> 
> 2016
> Iran - 4,683
> Turkey - 10,743



Islamist led governments have always failed to run efficiently any state and this applies on failed states in Gaza and Sudan , Iran is no exception . 

I do not care if Iran economy is good or bad , all I want to see is the lesser of 2 evils ruling Iran . The persians hate Arabs with deep passion and they believe in greater persian which consists of parts of Iraq , UAE , whole of Bahrain and eatern Saudi Arabia. 

Both ways whether Iran is ruled by Islamists or Secular Persians they will be hostile towards Arabs the only difference Islamists will be less in their hatred. Iran influence only increased after the stupid USA government invaded Iraq and handed it over to be ruled by Iranian influenced parties. If Saddam regime continued non of this mess would have occurred.

If the Iranian regime falls we can except a Shia version of Isis and they will focus solely on carrying out terrorist attacks in Arab Gulf states , we certainly cannot afford to have this situation and should stay out of Iran internal conflicts . 

Why do you think Israel did not take down Assad regime even though they had the capacity ? 
The Israeli internal intelligence understand that if Assad falls extremist organizations will be on Israel border and will drag Israel into a long conflict that has no end. 

Israel should take out Terrorist Hezbollah organization first before thinking about Iran.



mike2000 is back said:


> Interesting observation there.
> However I disagree with some of your points. Even if Persian nationalists were to topple the iranian mullah led islamists regime(something I don't think will happen) , they will not intervene in Arab affairs like the current iranian Islamic government. These secular Persian nationalists will be more of a modern version of the Shah. During the secular Shah era Iran was not only more Liberal but the country had no major issues with other Arab states including Saudi Arabia. There was no real sectarian /proxy wars between Sunni led monarchy KSA and Shia led mullah Iran like there is today. Reason being that the former secular Shah regime was never a religious led regime and so they never used the Shia religious card to secure Shia militias and proxies in the region to further their interests.
> 
> So even if these Persian nationalists were to miraculously topple the current regime and seize power (I personally dont believe that is possible) I don't see why you think they will be worse than the current regime in carrying on with the sectarian proxy war between Iran and KSA in the region. Shia militias and proxies like Hezbollah in Lebanon , Houthis in Yemen, shia militias in PMF and Nujaba Movement in Iraq and many other poor shias recruited from Afghanistan and Pakistan to fight in the region for the country. All these elements won't be attracted to the iranian shia islamists narrative anymore if Iran ever ceased to be an Islamic Republic defending shias in the region and became a secular Persian Republic. The attraction won't be there anymore, and this will lead to a situation where Iran will have to cede alot of its influence and presence in these Arab states in the region.
> So ironically a secular persian nationalist Iran will lead to an Iran that will be more like a Turkey(judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be more open and Liberal in their views than many Muslim countries) than a Pakistan for example. That's my opinion.



What do you think will happen to the millions of Iranians who are well armed and support the Iranian regime if the regime falls ? 

They will certainly turn into an extremist Shia version of Isis and carry out deadly terrorist attacks in Gulf Arab states and I did not include the remaining Shia Arab and Pakistani militias loyal to Iran , they will certainly carry out revenge attacks against US and British interests throughout the region. 

Russia would never allow a pro USA government to rule Iran and threaten their interests in Central Asia , also China would resist to save their Chinese road belt project. 

I dont think these protests succeed anyway Turkish Seculars following Ataturk do not really give a crap about Arabs and mind their own business. Secular Turkey was far more friendly towards Arab countries than Ottman empire or currently Erdogan aggressive regime.

Secular Turks fought to build a modern Turkish state while Secular persians are fighting to revenge from anything related to Islam including conservative Iranians and general Arab public , they are crazy and out of their mind . 

I would love to see Conservative Turks losing power in Turkey but the situation in Iran is totally different . Personally I am more worried from Erdogan than the Mullah regime in Iran , he has caused far more distruction than Iran especially that he supported and created Isis and other extremist organizations .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Śakra said:


> You've never been to Israel or Saudia or lived in Israeli/Saudian society yet you still judge both of them. Practice what you preach.




No, I've never been there and I do not have any comment on them. But they're talking like they've been living in Iran for thousands of years and they are quite familiar with Iranian culture. I'm telling them the truth. There will be no revolution, because the majority of the people of Iran support the Islamic state of iran and their only problem is the economic situation and bad economic management. The Arabs think that if Iranian protests are supported, Iran's influence will be stopped, but they are wrong because Iran has such a great influence in the Middle East. Now imagine Iran free from sanctions and friend with the United States and Israel, then the whole world will be Anti-Arabs.



AUz said:


> Hey what's happening in Iran right now?
> 
> I am seeing many twitter videos claiming protesters are chanting "We don't want Islamic Republic" or "death to Ayatullah" and "Not Gaza, not Lebanon, first Iran"...and things like that.
> 
> is there some sort of national uprising against the state/government/regime?
> 
> Please Iranian members, share your insights and clear up the situation..




There are protests in Iran against the bad economic situation . But few people are demonstrating against the Islamic regime in Iran and they are illegally start to attack police and public property and mosques. Today is the anniversary of 2009, The day the demonstration began due to the presidential elections, but later on against Islam in Iran. This means that all the supporters of the Islamic Republic will go to the streets, tens of millions, to stop those who are having trouble with Islam and want to establish an anti-Islamic government in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

KediKesenFare said:


> I firmly believe that a secular state order is the best form of self governing for any nation. But what makes you believe secularism would work for a country like Iran with her unique and diverse demographic composition?
> To make things even more complicated, you have many neighboring countries who would immediately take advantage of your mistakes and your resources.
> Turks, Kurds, Arabs, Balooch - why would these groups prefere to live in a Persian secular state if they easily could join their siblings on the other side of the border?
> Why do you think that the post Islamic order in Iran would be based on Iranian nationalism rather than Persian nationalism? Why should non-Iranian groups like Arabs, Turks and Balooch people accept a pan-Iranian nationalism in the first place? These are questions I always wanted to ask secular Iranians/Persians. It'll be great if you care to answer my questions. I would appreciate it very much.


I am not agree with @Surenas and his view about Iran future but I strongly salute him b/c of his patriotism, we need more man like him in Iran.
about your question we actually do not have equal word or concept for "persian" as ethnic, we call Farsi and that is name of language not ethnic in Iran. even in Iran literature you find word Iran not Persia. Persia concept enter Iran in 19th century from Europe specially German literature.

also we learned in schools that ancient Iran formed as alliance among media, Parthia and Pars(root of word persia) and after that we can not hear about them in history b/c they are Iran.

also below link will help you to understand today Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

The link below one from Iranian opposition burning a mosque , we can now start to have an understanding of who is behind this mess. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944607131143163905
Brave Iranian police facing opposition holigans 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946703572368068608
Iranian CIA opposition rioting in the streets . 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946673902851448832
Iranian protestor is attempting to intimidate Iranian security forces but the iranian police have not responded in a professional way.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946793119806296064
There were big pro-government protests today in Iran, I will post videos later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Seems like a CIA coordinated "Iranian Spring".

I am no fan of the Mullah regime and I dont have a dog in this fight.

*I hope whatever the outcome... its something that is from Iran, for Iran, and by Iran.*

Unfortunately, the tweeting baffoon in the White House has made it clear... this is CIA orchestrated to put iran into another iraq type... or syria type conflict of total destruction. Hope the iranians can see through the smoke and mirrors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

WaLeEdK2 said:


> is it anti regime protest or anti government? because the differences are huge and outside forces can use it to paint a false picture in Iran @mohammad45 @AmirPatriot


It is due to corruption of government. However some youth are saying irrelevant slogans. In Mashahd city people gathered to denounce corruption of government also in other cities. I'll open a thread about it 

Moreover, i would participate in peaceful anti government protests, i may bring up some self videos to this website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> It is due to corruption of government. However some youth are saying irrelevant slogans. In Mashahd city people gathered to denounce corruption of government also in other cities. I'll open a thread about it
> 
> Moreover, i would participate in peaceful anti government protests, i may bring up some self videos to this website



Stay away from the ultra secular crowd , they burned 2 basij mosques and some protestors attacks police for no reason.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947034701562368001
Pro-government/regime supporters have protested today, it was big compared to opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

WaLeEdK2 said:


> is it anti regime protest or anti government? because the differences are huge and outside forces can use it to paint a false picture in Iran @mohammad45 @AmirPatriot



It was first a protest against the government's economic policies but soon broadened into protest against the Islamic Republic in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Stay away from the ultra secular crowd , they burned 2 basij mosques and some protestors attacks police for no reason.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947034701562368001
> Pro-government/regime supporters have protested today, it was big compared to opposition.


Nothing you can do about it. Continue barking. Or be a cannon fodder for the IR regime. LOL



mahatir said:


> Millions of Iranians are willing to die for the current regime . The protests now are mainly about domestic issues and I don't think it will change the Iranian Islamic regime . Islam is what unites most Iran ethnic groups together and provided better rights for Azeri turks and Arabs compared to the nationalist Persian governments


May the Islamic Republic continue the bloodshed in Arab countries. That is what you want right ?


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Nothing you can do about it. Continue barking. Or be a cannon fodder for the IR regime. LOL
> 
> Bloodshed in Arab countries is caused by stupid Shia and sunni Arabs who allowed usa ; Russia ; Iran ; turkey and Qatar to interfere in their countries . Even if Islamic regime did not exist there would still be bloodshed.
> May the Islamic Republic continue the bloodshed in Arab countries. That is what you want right ?





Rukarl said:


> Nothing you can do about it. Continue barking. Or be a cannon fodder for the IR regime. LOL
> 
> 
> May the Islamic Republic continue the bloodshed in Arab countries. That is what you want right ?


Basij Will hang your type sooner or later ; you can dream about ruling Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

wonder how much CIA MOssad paid for this


----------



## mahatir

bdslph said:


> wonder how much CIA MOssad paid for this


I have videos showing protestor attacking police first they are asking for trouble .


----------



## Full Moon

Surenas said:


> The destruction of the Arab world has been the single greatest achievement of the Iranian clerical regime.



Second to imposing severe poverty on Iranians and pushing them towards selling their ladies in Dubai for some dollars.


----------



## Sina-1

Full Moon said:


> Second to imposing severe poverty on Iranians and pushing them towards selling their ladies in Dubai for some dollars.


butthurt much?


----------



## Winchester

The Iranians have to find a middle ground when it comes to role of religion in the country. The division between the secularists and the conservatives is even deeper than in Turkey.


----------



## Sina-1

ISIS supporting and baby-killing low lives from fake countries are in the majority both here and on twitter when celebrating these events. Not for Iranians but rather for themselves.

These dumbasses think these events will be in their favour. That this somehow will weaken Iran. The only org who will gain power from these events is IRGC. So if, however unlikely, there would be any changes in Iranian governance it will be in the benefit of IRGC. They will fill any power vacuum faster then you fakes can shed a crocodile tear.

So if you think this good; Then say hello to more humiliation because butthurt is the only thing you will be getting for the next few decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

The Iranian people are expressing their natural demands. There is nothing wrong with this, and nothing will stop their momentum if it is all legitimate. The ethnic injustice in Iran may also be part of these demands, and the UN, Turkey, Kurdish movements can all exert some efforts to ensure that demands when met are well-balanced among the multi-ethnic components of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> No, I've never been there and I do not have any comment on them. But they're talking like they've been living in Iran for thousands of years and they are quite familiar with Iranian culture. I'm telling them the truth. There will be no revolution, because the majority of the people of Iran support the Islamic state of iran and their only problem is the economic situation and bad economic management. The Arabs think that if Iranian protests are supported, Iran's influence will be stopped, but they are wrong because Iran has such a great influence in the Middle East. Now imagine Iran free from sanctions and friend with the United States and Israel, then the whole world will be Anti-Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are protests in Iran against the bad economic situation . But few people are demonstrating against the Islamic regime in Iran and they are illegally start to attack police and public property and mosques. Today is the anniversary of 2009, The day the demonstration began due to the presidential elections, but later on against Islam in Iran. This means that all the supporters of the Islamic Republic will go to the streets, tens of millions, to stop those who are having trouble with Islam and want to establish an anti-Islamic government in Iran.


there is no Islamic state of Iran , and in fact Iranian never gonna accept Islamic state of Iran.
what we have Islamic republic of Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Basij Will hang your type sooner or later ; you can dream about ruling Iran


Basij are hanging your Arab brothers and sisters in Arab countries. Soon basijis will come after you and your families in Saudi Arabia. Better run away or accept Shia velayat faghih rule.

Worship your soon to be ruler


----------



## Hack-Hook

taubin said:


> when was the last census done in iran ?
> 
> any iranian may please communicate


it was 1 or 2 years ago


----------



## KapitaanAli

KediKesenFare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946906875462930432
> Idiot.


How dare you.
He added an extra word and two punctuations.


----------



## Full Moon

Neda Soltani who was killed by the Iranian security forces during 2009 protests. Will power stop people's momentum again? Let's see.


----------



## skyshadow

Protests by supporters of the Islamic Republic of Iran. Tens of millions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Haha tens of millions


----------



## skyshadow

Rukarl said:


> Haha tens of millions



Please go and see all the photos on the internet and see how many people there are. All the streets in Iran were full of crowds today, especially in my city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

The final word will be the people of Iran's word. They taught the world in 1979 that a flood of popular revolution cannot be stopped, and they may teach the world another lesson soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Full Moon said:


> The final word will be the people of Iran's word. They taught the world in 1979 that a flood of popular revolution cannot be stopped, and they may teach the world another lesson soon.


At the end the power of the masses can not be ignored. Whatever the outcome the PEOPLE will decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Time for Iran to get a taste of its own medicine.


----------



## Doctor Strange

The trigger point in some non leaning Muslim countries is some third party starts shooting at peaceful protesters. The peaceful protesters turn out violent against Gov by supplied weapons of that Third Party. These countries should take care those outside infiltrators.


----------



## Arabi

#Tehran
Security forces are everywhere in Tehran to suppress protestors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947099214445776896
Prtotest at Tehran university.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947116316103794689


----------



## skyshadow

The Good said:


> The trigger point in some non leaning Muslim countries is some third party starts shooting at peaceful protesters. The peaceful protesters turn out violent against Gov by supplied weapons of that Third Party. These countries should take care those outside infiltrators.




Hi, I totally agree with you it was something that happened to Syria. the Iranian society does not accept that, this is not the case in iran. The government does not allow people to have weapons, except for a specific group, such as Arabs and farmers, as they often live in the border areas. Even in the 1979 revolution, most of the people did not have weapons until the king escaped from Iran, people did not have a lot of weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The USA has openly come out in support of the Iranian anti-regime protestors.

Which means they are finished.  Being seen as an American lapdog is no different to being seen as a traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

People have an absolute right to protest if they think their demands are not met ...Government must hear them and try to address these demands that's the whole thing, we should wait and see what would be the Gov reaction .. and I blame the current Gov for having no plan and just looking for abroad. For first 4 years the current government just blame previous administration and sanction and did nothing but talking.
There are anti IR slogans too and it's natural and happens in all country surly there is no 100% support for any government the same goes for IR you can find in other countries too for example during the US presidential election in 2016 Orange County GOP headquarters was firebombed or 99% protests in the US ..

Anti-austerity demonstrators in Madrid:







Occupy Protesters In NYC Finance Distric:









The only thing that makes all different is how the government would reply to these demands ..

P.S: All people over here that think these protestd would eventually lead to collapse of the IR are wrong ... don't be happy.



Full Moon said:


> The final word will be the people of Iran's word. They taught the world in 1979 that a flood of popular revolution cannot be stopped, and they may teach the world another lesson soon.



What would be the final word in Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

Riza Bahlavi, the legitimate president of Iran and the son of the former Shah, asks the people of Iran to unite against the Mullah regime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947124249222877185

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

*Anti-government Protests Continue for 3rd Day in Iran*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947119703809552384
ERBIL *—* Anti-government demonstrations in Iran continued for the third day in a row in major cities across the country.

The demonstrations first began on Thursday in Mashhad, the second-largest city in Iran, located in the northeast of the country. The protests later spread to other parts including Kermanshah, in the Kurdish west, Tehran, and Qom.

According to the videos circulated on social media, people took to the streets for the third day in Tehran, Esfahan, Kermanshah and other cities across Iran, calling for economic reforms and elimination of the widespread corruption in the government.

The demonstrations are against the dire financial situation people are undergoing in the country and widespread corruption in the government.

The protestors are demanding Iran to stop the costly interventions in Syria and Iraq, and improve the situation of its citizens instead. 

Videos shared on social media show security forces confronting the protestors and trying to disperse them by force which led to violence in some areas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947095008192225282

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The USA has openly come out in support of the Iranian anti-regime protestors.
> 
> Which means they are finished.  Being seen as an American lapdog is no different to being seen as a traitor.




That is why we say death to America. Because of their anti-Iranian policies, they do not want security in Iran. Instead of supporting peace in Iran and supporting calm in Iran. They support the war in Iran. This is a very dirty policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

skyshadow said:


> That is why we say death to America. Because of their anti-Iranian policies, they do not want security in Iran. Instead of supporting peace in Iran and supporting calm in Iran. They support the war in Iran. This is a very dirty policy.



Hizbullah, the terrorist Iranian-backed group, bobmbed the Amrican embassy in Lebanon which resulted in the killing of many innocent civilians


----------



## Muhammed45

These Saudi trolls Trump's lap dogs are celebrating in their a**, 

This peaceful protest is supported by everyone in Iran, the irrelevant slogans are negligible compared to peaceful masses in the protest. 

I stand with people, they have right to demand their legal rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

The protest is not solely about rising prices, unemployment and corruption, but is also about other issues since the economic crisis is firmly tied to the regime's regional imperialism in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen.

May Allah destroy the evil and filthy Iranian regime. If this disease falls, then Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen may finally see the end of turmoil, and more importantly, these protesters are saving their country from a huge and inevitable regional backlash.


----------



## veg

PennisulaFalcon said:


> The protest is not solely about rising prices, unemployment and corruption, but is also about other issues since the economic crisis is firmly tied to the regime's regional imperialism in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen.
> 
> May Allah destroy the evil and filthy Iranian regime. If this disease falls, then Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen may finally see the end of turmoil, and more importantly, these protesters are saving their country from a huge and inevitable regional backlash.



Iran is now thousands times better than the situation it faced during the 8 years Arab imposed war upon it. 

And although Wali Faqih is non democratic, but democratically Iran is much better than the Arab counter parts. 

The Iranian protesters are not even 1% as compared to the Protesters in Bahrain against the Saudi backed Khalifa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

PennisulaFalcon said:


> The protest is not solely about rising prices, unemployment and corruption, but is also about other issues since the economic crisis is firmly tied to the regime's regional imperialism in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen.
> 
> May Allah destroy the evil and filthy Iranian regime. If this disease falls, then Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen may finally see the end of turmoil, and more importantly, these protesters are saving their country from a huge and inevitable regional backlash.



By Yemen you mean it's Iran bombing people?imposing blockade?
By Lebanon you mean it's Iran who forced the PM to resign?
By Syria you mean it was Iran whom by the help of the Qatar and some others supported isis?
By Iraq you mean it was Iran whom called isis taking over of Mosul the Sunni uprising and neglected democratic Gov in Iraq for more than a decade? supported the secession of Kurdistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

These protests are larger than those of 2009 ...

Protest in Arak






Protest in Zenjan






Protest in Tehran calling for freedom and independence of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: the security forces killed at least 3 peaceful protestors in Lorestan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947153987480031233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

Only way these protests will see the light of day is if some in the security structure turn their back towards Khomeini.


----------



## zartosht

don't you love how Zionist propaganda networks and excited Saudis seem to know the entire motivations of the protesters based on some chants better then Iranians. And also those motivations seem to coincide with their own agendas...

people are protesting because the Iranian governments foreign policy!!!!!! LOL. Qassem soleimani is probably the most popular man in iran right now. Its because people hate irans foreign policy right? They want iran to be a slave country with no independence, influence and just wait for handouts from the white man Saudi/Pahlavi style right? LOL

before when I was younger and more naïve, I used to get really excited about the prospects of protests and a revolution to topple the government. you would have to be an absolute fool/outright traitor to look at the regional situation, look at how desperate so many countries are to destroy and destabilize iran, to see how easily things like this are exploited by foreign parasites and still play into their hands. 

these protests are nothing and will go nowhere. Iranians have a strong sense of national identity and would never torch their own country to topple a government. And the Iranian government has been preparing for a scenario like this since they came to power. They have it down to an exact science. they can easily put down these sorts of protests if push came to shove. though for now I think they are showing extreme restraint towards it hoping it fizzles on its own (which I think is whats going to happen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

you goota hand to the retards like the one above who defend a theocratic corrupt shithole of a dictatorship with such intensity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

The maniac Mullah regime starts to use heavy force against protestors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947160179858079745
Protestors in Tehran took down posters of the terrorist Khamenei 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947169504576098304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The USA has openly come out in support of the Iranian anti-regime protestors.
> 
> Which means they are finished.  Being seen as an American lapdog is no different to being seen as a traitor.


Tianmen protesters were also US lapdogs? Why don't you stick to eating dogs and leave Iranian affairs to Iranian citizens?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

zartosht said:


> people are protesting because the Iranian governments foreign policy!!!!!! LOL. Qassem soleimani is probably the most popular man in iran right now.



the protestors rip up and took down posters of the terrorist Qassem Soleimani, the most popular man in Iran as you claimed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947143536272691201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> Tianmen protesters were also US lapdogs? Why don't you stick to eating dogs and leave Iranian affairs to Iranian citizens?



Somebody is crying. 

USA disarmed you guys and is now trying to collapse your government. And still you cheer for them.

And if Trump decides to invade you tomorrow you will still be cheering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Somebody is crying.
> 
> USA disarmed you guys and is now trying to collapse your government. And still you cheer for them.


US is cooperating with the mullah regime. What are you talking about?


The people invovled in syria-iraq (ISIS) who tried to overthrow the governments where ISLAMISTS ! the youth of iran is right now fighting islamists they are nationalists ! and nationalists disslike western government you low iq person.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> US is cooperating with the mullah regime. What are you talking about?



Both sides are pro-USA.

But what you call the "Mullah regime" is much stronger.

And the protestors are finished. Anyone who the USA openly supports will be finished, look at your beloved Israel during the last UN vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Both sides are pro-USA.
> 
> But what you call the "Mullah regime" is much stronger.
> 
> And the protestors are finished. Anyone who the USA openly supports will be finished, look at your beloved Israel during the last UN vote.



The people invovled in syria-iraq (ISIS) who tried to overthrow the governments where ISLAMISTS ! the youth of iran is right now fighting islamists they are nationalists ! and nationalists disslike western government you low iq person


----------



## Falcon29

Arabi said:


> the protestors rip up and took down posters of the terrorist Qassem Soleimani, the most popular man in Iran as you claimed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947143536272691201



They are protesting the regime's dominance which extends to the regime's supporters. The people in power control good amount of resources, they employ their supporters and give them some benefits. Problem arises when support is mostly exclusive to supporters. Same situation in Saudi Arabia or other nations in region. Have good ties to government, they can get you position for a job before anyone else even be considered. And then pretending it's about Islam just makes the situation worse.

In democratic nations that is not the case, but they rely on other means to make sure everyone is inline too in political class. Normal civilians have great freedoms and liberties in democracy however, as long as you don't get into political scene which is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> The people invovled in syria-iraq (ISIS) who tried to overthrow the governments where ISLAMISTS ! the youth of iran is right now fighting islamists they are nationalists ! and nationalists disslike western government you low iq person



So you have a problem with Islam? Are you an Israeli?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

Arabi said:


> the protestors rip up and took down posters of the terrorist Qassem Soleimani, the most popular man in Iran as you claimed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947143536272691201



Qassem soleimani is definitely the man in iran today. im certain the vast majority of people are protesting because of economic reasons. Absolutely their right to. But iran is surrounded by so many enemies, and so many highly funded intelligence agencies. there is no question such parasites are going to insert their agents and provocateurs to suit their agenda.

All you need is to insert a few agents to provoke certain chants, start burning down a few provocative posters etc.. and get the mob to follow you. Its their Modes operandi in every country they have destabalized. 

but sorry my excited A-Rab friend (though I personally suspect you as a Zionist false flagger) im sorry to disappoint you. such things will go nowhere.

the vast VAST majority of Iranian people would never destabalize/ burn their country for any political reasons.

The Iranian government has the support of a significant percentage of the population. And that percentage are the most fanatical, religious types who would fiercely fight for the government. 

They have also extensively prepared for velvet revolutions and these types of scenarios. There is almost no chance of this succeeding. but your welcome to get excited anyways. but just be prepared for disappointment.


I think even protesting Iranians (the vast majority) understand this and believe in reforms in the system. Not burning down your country and giving it up on a silver platter to parasites and vultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So you have a problem with Islam? Are you an Israeli?



Nope. I am against radical islamists and terrorists. The mullah regime qualifies for both.

Also the protesters dislike western governments , jews and communists.

including communists who are slave of a jewish ideology like the communist party of China.


----------



## zartosht

I love how whenever there is any sort of protests in iran. it gets all the los angeles "Iranian" americans excited.

they broadcast propaganda 24/7 on behalf of the American government. Trying to provoke the people to burn down the country/ topple the government at any cost and bring them to power to rule over the simpletons....

most Iranians don't take these los angeles warriors seriously. and a significant chunk don't even consider them as Iranians anymore. not hard to see why

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

@Chinese-Dragon 


Your governments ideology (Communism) is based on a jewish scam dude, it was written by a jew . Chinese love israelis just look in youtube "What chinese think about Jews" they belive jews are the smartest people int he world lmao. China is a Israel loving nation


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> Nope. I am against radical islamists and terrorists. The mullah regime qualifies for both.
> 
> Also the protesters dislike western governments , jews and communists.
> 
> including communists who are slave of a jewish ideology like the communist party of China.



So you are an Israeli. I should have figured from your posts. 

No wonder you are so afraid of what you call the "Mullah regime".

I don't like religious conservatism myself personally, since I'm an Atheist. But if the "Mullah regime" scares people like you so badly, there must be something very good about them.

And look, they are clearly winning right now. Sucks for you Israelis right?



Rukarl said:


> @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> 
> Your governments ideology (Communism) is based on a jewish scam dude, it was written by a jew . Chinese love israelis just look in youtube "What chinese think about Jews" they belive jews are the smartest people int he world lmao. China is a Israel loving nation



China hasn't been Communist since the 1970's, don't they educate you in Israel? Have you heard about the Collapse of Communism in 1991?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So you are an Israeli. I should have figured from your posts.
> 
> No wonder you are so afraid of what you call the "Mullah regime".
> 
> I don't like religious conservatism myself personally, since I'm an Atheist. But if the "Mullah regime" scares people like you so badly, there must be something very good about them.
> 
> And look, they are clearly winning right now. Sucks for you Israelis right?
> 
> 
> 
> China hasn't been Communist since the 1970's, don't they educate you in Israel? Have you heard about the Collapse of Communism in 1991?




man are you seriously acting that dumb ? its clear im a anti zionist person but a true nationalist. yes your government integrated fake "Chinese values" into your jewish originating fake ideology but its traitor jew lovers like you who appease this ideology, its traitors like you who not allow chinese nationalists to kick out Jewish influence in China.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> man are you seriously acting that dumb ? its clear im a anti zionist person but a true nationalist. yes your government integrated fake "Chinese values" into your jewish originating fake ideology but its traitor jew lovers like you who appease this ideology, its traitors like you who not allow chinese nationalists to kick out Jewish influence in China.



Be careful what you wish for, Israeli.

Once the "Mullah regime" (as you call it) is gone, the safety of your Israel is still not guaranteed.

Nuclear weapons are 1950's technology. The smartphone in some random person's pocket today has more computing power than the entire world back then.

It's going to happen eventually. Maybe the next Iranian government will be even more dangerous for Israel.

But at least you guys have Trump right, giving you a bad name among even people who were once pro-Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Be careful what you wish for, Israeli.
> 
> Once the "Mullah regime" (as you call it) is gone, the safety of your Israel is still not guaranteed.
> 
> Nuclear weapons are 1950's technology. The smartphone in some random person's pocket today has more computing power than the entire world back then.
> 
> It's going to happen eventually. Maybe the next Iranian government will be even more dangerous for Israel.
> 
> But at least you guys have Trump right, giving you a bad name among even people who were once pro-Israel.


Why don't you go to Israel and worship that famous Israeli wall? LOL


----------



## tesla

@mohammad45
How is the situation in İran rightnow. i hope everything goest to Well


----------



## 500

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So you are an Israeli. I should have figured from your posts.
> 
> No wonder you are so afraid of what you call the "Mullah regime".
> 
> I don't like religious conservatism myself personally, since I'm an Atheist. But if the "Mullah regime" scares people like you so badly, there must be something very good about them.
> 
> And look, they are clearly winning right now. Sucks for you Israelis right?


You think that everyone who speak against mullah regime must be an Israeli? For your knowledge Mullah regime slaughtered hundreds of thousand of Muslims, but never dared to send a single soldier against Israel.

@Rukarl is very anti Israeli guy by the way. Learn a little before posting.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rukarl said:


> Why don't you go to Israel and worship that famous Israeli wall? LOL



I would never travel to Israel in my life. Hong Kong suits me just fine.

I did want there to be good relations between China and Israel, however every time we try to make a big deal, the USA comes in and makes Israel bend over.

So that's why China is now supporting East Jerusalem as the capital of Palestine instead (along with the rest of the world). Sorry Israeli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Arabi said:


> Hizbullah, the terrorist Iranian-backed group, bobmbed the Amrican embassy in Lebanon which resulted in the killing of many innocent civilians




It's because the Americans start off with hostility. They did not allow Iran's oil to be nationalized. They overthrew Mossadegh by the coup. He was pursuing democracy in Iran. And they killed the Iranian people and then brought the king to power.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabi said:


> Riza Bahlavi, the legitimate president of Iran and the son of the former Shah, asks the people of Iran to unite against the Mullah regime.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947124249222877185


Can you explain how he became Bahlavi and how he became legitimate president . he didn't even express any interest in being president as I recall he even don't want a republic.


----------



## Full Moon

Iranian members in Iran may lose access to the Internet soon. The Mullahs may disable Internet access to destroy the communication channels between protesters.


----------



## Muhammed45

tesla said:


> @mohammad45
> How is the situation in İran rightnow. i hope everything goest to Well


Everything is alright bro

Some pro west folks, count less than 100 people, always burn public properties to show their hatred towards Islam. The real and primary reason for this protest was good and justifiable but the mentioned elements always turn peaceful protests into unrest however due to their little number, eventually have no influence. 

@Rukarl 

Listen to this guy who is admiring the few stupids that are busy with burning the properties of Iranian people :

















Yeah kurosh the great is proud of these few stupids being admired by someone who denies the historic name of Persian gulf. 


Full Moon said:


> Iranian members in Iran may lose access to the Internet soon. The Mullahs may disable Internet access to destroy the communication channels between protesters.


Hello @Khafee enjoying different usernames. Saudi land may be the only place in which government pays Twitter to support unrest in other countries. One day i shall paste the name of Persian gulf on your forehead to compensate that stupid quote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Full Moon said:


> Iranian members in Iran may lose access to the Internet soon. The Mullahs may disable Internet access to destroy the communication channels between protesters.


What is role of S.Arabia economic sanctions on iran


----------



## mahatir

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So you are an Israeli. I should have figured from your posts.
> 
> No wonder you are so afraid of what you call the "Mullah regime".
> 
> I don't like religious conservatism myself personally, since I'm an Atheist. But if the "Mullah regime" scares people like you so badly, there must be something very good about them.
> 
> And look, they are clearly winning right now. Sucks for you Israelis right?
> 
> 
> 
> China hasn't been Communist since the 1970's, don't they educate you in Israel? Have you heard about the Collapse of Communism in 1991?



Domestic protests are common in Iran and the authorities usually tolerate them but these protests were hijacked by extreme fascist persian nationalists and the Authorities will deal with them firmly just like in 2009 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947183795664572416


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> Everything is alright bro
> 
> Some pro west folks, count less than 100 people, always burn public properties to show their hatred towards Islam. The real and primary reason for this protest was good and justifiable but the mentioned elements always turn peaceful protests into unrest however due to their little number, eventually have no influence.
> 
> @Rukarl



You see it turned out I am right about this , these are similar to the terrorists who were burning properties in Bahrain and Eastern Saudi Arabia but thankfully Saudi Arabia executed the terrorist Baqir Al nimr . 

Iran should find and execute the extremist who was behind these riots.


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947197310353764353


----------



## mahatir

500 said:


> You think that everyone who speak against mullah regime must be an Israeli? For your knowledge Mullah regime slaughtered hundreds of thousand of Muslims, but never dared to send a single soldier against Israel.
> 
> @Rukarl is very anti Israeli guy by the way. Learn a little before posting.



I kept telling you before take out Hezbollah and create a buffer zone in southern lebanon thats the only solution .


----------



## Muhammed45

mahatir said:


> You see it turned out I am right about this , these are similar to the terrorists who were burning properties in Bahrain and Eastern Saudi Arabia but thankfully Saudi Arabia executed the terrorist Baqir Al nimr .
> 
> Iran should find and execute the extremist who was behind these riots.


We don't behead a revolutionary leader like Baqir Al-Nimr. Terrorists burns public properties, they should be taken care of, but Nimr was a true leader. A holy soul who disagreed with armed conflict in order not to make unrest for Arabian folks. They beheaded that peaceful leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

My question to the Iranian opposition do you want to ruin your country just like how Arabs did in Libya , Syria and Yemen ? This is a dirty plot to divide your country , wake up before its to late .



mohammad45 said:


> We don't behead a revolutionary leader like Baqir Al-Nimr. Terrorists burns public properties, they should be taken care of, but Nimr was a true leader. A holy soul who disagreed with armed conflict in order not to make unrest for Arabian folks. They beheaded that peaceful leader



Nimr is a filthy Terrorists just like the Terrorist burning public property in Iran , anyone who is loyal to a foreign power and wants to destroy his country must be thrown in jail or shot . 

This is what the Iranian security forces are doing right now arresting rioters who are destroying public property , Iran has the right to defend itself and the same applies to Bahrain and Saudi Arabia . 

You need to understand that USA is using various opposition groups in different countries whether Sunni , Shia or extreme nationalists to destroy their own countries . 

The new middle east plan is to divide the whole middle east including Saudi Arabia , Iran and Turkey. 

Iran should end its foreign intervension and focus on strengthening its internal society so that you dont get extreme nationalists utilizing or taking advantage of domestic protests for their own agenda . 

If Iran saved the billions it wasted in Syria and Yemen and spent it on the poor people and youth in Iran non of these protests would have occurred in the first place . 

Iran is rich in resources and there should not be a single poor iranian you have water , natural gas and oil .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: The Mullah Terrorist regime has killed 11 peaceful protestors so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947198627197472768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

I actually feel bad for the protesters in a way. There are a lot of parasites, Zionists and wahabis who are going to hijack their cause as their own. 

While they may have come out for a legitimate protest against the economy. They are going to get associated with anti-Iranian parasites. And that will bring on them the wrath of Iranian society who doesn't want to see the country destabalized, and the authorities. These Zionists, wahabis, MEK and los angeles warriors supporting them will almost guarantee their failure. 

this actually plays right into the hand of the Iranian government. No government on earth is as well prepared and equipped to handle such a situation then the Iranian government. people cheering this on are in for a great disappointment. 

The 2009 protests were an actual threat. millions of people in the streets supported by prominent government figures and even some grand ayatollahs. in an environment where the region still had not exploded. this is absolutely nothing in comparison and the Iranian government is even better prepared for it, and the peoples appetites far faaaar less revolutionary then in 2009. You will be disappointed. period.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SubWater

zartosht said:


> I actually feel bad for the protesters in a way. There are a lot of parasites, Zionists and wahabis who are going to hijack their cause as their own.
> 
> While they may have come out for a legitimate protest against the economy. They are going to get associated with anti-Iranian parasites. And that will bring on them the wrath of Iranian society who doesn't want to see the country destabalized, and the authorities. These Zionists, wahabis, MEK and los angeles warriors supporting them will almost guarantee their failure.
> 
> this actually plays right into the hand of the Iranian government. No government on earth is as well prepared and equipped to handle such a situation then the Iranian government. people cheering this on are in for a great disappointment.
> 
> The 2009 protests were an actual threat. millions of people in the streets supported by prominent government figures and even some grand ayatollahs. in an environment where the region still had not exploded. this is absolutely nothing in comparison and the Iranian government is even better prepared for it, and the peoples appetites far faaaar less revolutionary then in 2009. You will be disappointed. period.


God damn Zionists and western puppets in Iran.
They are turning our legit and peaceful demonstration against corruption and economical issues toward total chaos which help Government runaway from answering to people questions.

those who are burning and damaging public assets are small minority which want to hijack people wills to reform Iran to better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Saudis :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946900158616408064
And in reality these are parts of Iran Fakor AD system but these people thinks Iran is using these things to jam communications in the cities ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

zartosht said:


> I actually feel bad for the protesters in a way. There are a lot of parasites, Zionists and wahabis who are going to hijack their cause as their own.
> 
> While they may have come out for a legitimate protest against the economy. They are going to get associated with anti-Iranian parasites. And that will bring on them the wrath of Iranian society who doesn't want to see the country destabalized, and the authorities. These Zionists, wahabis, MEK and los angeles warriors supporting them will almost guarantee their failure.
> 
> this actually plays right into the hand of the Iranian government. No government on earth is as well prepared and equipped to handle such a situation then the Iranian government. people cheering this on are in for a great disappointment.
> 
> The 2009 protests were an actual threat. millions of people in the streets supported by prominent government figures and even some grand ayatollahs. in an environment where the region still had not exploded. this is absolutely nothing in comparison and the Iranian government is even better prepared for it, and the peoples appetites far faaaar less revolutionary then in 2009. You will be disappointed. period.



You are correct the Iranian government has prepared well to take care of these riots for instance the Iranian security forces killed 4 terrorists in lorestan and many more will be killed if they continue these protests/riots. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947203417503600640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

An Iranian protestor burn the flag of IR of Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947190500012019712


----------



## mahatir

extreme Persian Terrorists taking down posters in public streets . 
They will soon be shot by Iranian security forces if they dont go home. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947145093995261952


----------



## Surenas

zartosht said:


> I actually feel bad for the protesters in a way. There are a lot of parasites, Zionists and wahabis who are going to hijack their cause as their own.
> 
> While they may have come out for a legitimate protest against the economy. They are going to get associated with anti-Iranian parasites. And that will bring on them the wrath of Iranian society who doesn't want to see the country destabalized, and the authorities. These Zionists, wahabis, MEK and los angeles warriors supporting them will almost guarantee their failure.
> 
> this actually plays right into the hand of the Iranian government. No government on earth is as well prepared and equipped to handle such a situation then the Iranian government. people cheering this on are in for a great disappointment.
> 
> The 2009 protests were an actual threat. millions of people in the streets supported by prominent government figures and even some grand ayatollahs. in an environment where the region still had not exploded. this is absolutely nothing in comparison and the Iranian government is even better prepared for it, and the peoples appetites far faaaar less revolutionary then in 2009. You will be disappointed. period.



And that is exactly why these protests are more dangerous to the regime than in 2009. It has no clear leadership. It isn't tied to a political group or current in Iran. It originated spontaneously in many small cities, drawing the support from the working- and middle class. No excuse anymore from pro-regime folks that out-of-touch northern Tehranis are the backbone of this movement.

The Iranian people want their country back. Economic mismanagent and social oppression has made people to say 'enough is enough'. All over Iranian we are witnessing the nationalistic uprising op the Iranian people. The traitors are those Arab-worshipping elements of the society who will eventually be kicked from power.


----------



## mahatir

Arabi said:


> An Iranian protestor burn the flag of IR of Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947190500012019712



He is a Kurdish separatist , they burned the flags of Iraq and Syria before , he will soon be dealt with .



Surenas said:


> And that is exactly why these protests are more dangerous to the regime than in 2009. It has no clear leadership. It isn't tied to a political group or current in Iran. It originated spontaneously in many small cities, drawing the support from the working- and middle class. No excuse anymore from pro-regime folks that out-of-touch northern Tehranis are the backbone of this movement.
> 
> The Iranian people want their country back. Economic mismanagent and social oppression has made people to say 'enough is enough'. All over Iranian we are witnessing the nationalistic uprising op the Iranian people. The traitors are those Arab-worshipping elements of the society who will eventually be kicked from power.



In your dreams the Iranian security forces have been trained to deal with such riots and these terrrorists will be eliminated by the brave basij .


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> @Rukarl
> 
> Listen to this guy who is admiring the few stupids that are busy with burning the properties of Iranian people :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kurosh the great is proud of these few stupids being admired by someone who denies the historic name of Persian gulf.


Yes, so? Everyone knows that Trump is an idiot. What's the news ?


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> extreme Persian Terrorists taking down posters in public streets .
> They will soon be shot by Iranian security forces if they dont go home.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947145093995261952



Man you're making everyone stupider every time we have to read one of your posts ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

mahatir said:


> In your dreams the Iranian security forces have been trained to deal with such riots and these terrrorists will be eliminated by the brave basij .



Outright oppession can only delay the inevitable. Iranians will eventually take their country back. People have had enough of ignorant mullahs taking the shots, while people with a master degree have difficulties to find a job or take care of their basic needs.

Listen to the slogans. This is a anti-Islamic nationalistic uprising.


----------



## Rukarl

Falcon29 said:


> Man you're making everyone stupider every time we have to read one of your posts ....


The same Basiji he is praising will make him bend over and force to accept khamenei as his eternal leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> And that is exactly why these protests are more dangerous to the regime than in 2009. It has no clear leadership. It isn't tied to a political group or current in Iran. It originated spontaneously in many small cities, drawing the support from the working- and middle class. No excuse anymore from pro-regime folks that out-of-touch northern Tehranis are the backbone of this movement.
> 
> The Iranian people want their country back. Economic mismanagent and social oppression has made people to say 'enough is enough'. All over Iranian we are witnessing the nationalistic uprising op the Iranian people. The traitors are those Arab-worshipping elements of the society who will eventually be kicked from power.



A part of it is base on people losing money in the financial and credit institutions that played with the people money, people held demonstrations and asked for their money central banks payed majority of them .. the big accounts still remained unpaid and these institutions encouraged these unrest to force government to pay the rest the money too as scapegoat ... sure other reasons like what you said is playing a role. it started in Mashad a place of anti administration parties and group ... 



Arabi said:


> BREAKING: The Mullah Terrorist regime has killed 11 peaceful protestors so far.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947198627197472768



Source?


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947199254136852480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947213523272204290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947193067337080845

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947211853192749057


----------



## Rukarl

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947211853192749057


Anyway I don't think this will really lead to a revolution but it will for sure force the leadership to make reforms. Iran will be reformed the way it's people want. It will take many decades.


----------



## Surenas

raptor22 said:


> Source?



A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.

Listens to this slogan:

"We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: the police killed a peaceful protestor in Zanjan.







This evil regime must be held accountable for its barbaric behavior


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.
> 
> Listens to this slogan:
> 
> "We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384



Whatever it is, it doesn't involve Arabs or will involve them in future. You and @mahatir are just two stupid people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Falcon29 said:


> Whatever it is, it doesn't involve Arabs or will involve them in future. You and @mahatir are just two stupid people.


Agreed. They are too extreme. Protests always attracts idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

raptor22 said:


> Saudis :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946900158616408064
> And in reality these are parts of Iran Fakor AD system but these people thinks Iran is using these things to jam communications in the cities ...
> View attachment 445654
> 
> View attachment 445655
> 
> View attachment 445656
> 
> View attachment 445657


Not so fast.
These are most likely jammers used in Fakor system.
Multiple uses.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rukarl said:


> @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> 
> Your governments ideology (Communism) is based on a jewish scam dude, it was written by a jew . Chinese love israelis just look in youtube "What chinese think about Jews" they belive jews are the smartest people int he world lmao. China is a Israel loving nation


China a communist country ,did they had a revolution that I'm not aware of ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Surenas said:


> A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.
> 
> Listens to this slogan:
> 
> "We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384



Who the hell says we care about you?
we only want the independence of Ahwaz the hometown of Arabs and we are going to support any rightful movement in Iran to topple the terrorist Mullah regime, never exaggerate yourself ... you Farsis either sickular or Khominist are not perceived positively by Saudi Arabians. 

Today, Saudis made #Iranprotest trending on Twitter and paved the way for you to be heard in the outside... 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947117742280372224


----------



## Surenas

Arabi said:


> Who the hell says we care about you?
> we only want the independence of Ahwaz the hometown of Arabs and we are going to support any rightful movement in Iran to topple the terrorist Mullah regime, never exaggerate yourself ... you Farsis either sickular or Khominist are not perceived positively by Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Today, Saudis made #Iranprotest trending on Twitter and paved the way for you to be heard in the outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947117742280372224



You can only dream of such indepedence. You are too ignorant to understand that a sanction-free and democratic Iran will even be more powerful than today. If the Shah made your kings do the sword-dance and tremble in their tents, imagine what a secular and nationalistic Iran will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

KapitaanAli said:


> Not so fast.
> These are most likely jammers used in Fakor system.
> Multiple uses.


1) These cars belong to Army, look at the plates ..
3) These jammers are too small to be deployed in cities .


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947211746330243077


----------



## Surenas

KapitaanAli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947211746330243077



Julian is bullshit source. Spare me these worthless analysts.


----------



## KapitaanAli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947200006980763650


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.
> 
> Listens to this slogan:
> 
> "We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384


I don't give $hit neither these people thinks IR is so hard on them don't know the other side of the coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

KapitaanAli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947200006980763650



I'm a Kurd. There are many opportunistic organizations and figures who try to hijack these protests at their own advantage.

These protests have no ethnic make-up. All over Iran we hear the same nationalistic slogans. From Kermanshah to Zahedan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

Surenas said:


> I'm a Kurd. There are many opportunistic organizations and figures who try to hijack these protests at their own advantage.
> 
> These protests have no ethnic make-up. All over Iran we hear the same nationalistic slogans. From Kermanshah to Zahedan.


I know we've all kind here. That's why I post it here and not on social media.
I wanna hear your take when someone "major" on Twitter says something significant.


----------



## Surenas

KapitaanAli said:


> I know we've all kind here. That's why I post it here and not on social media.
> I wanna hear your take when someone "major" on Twitter says something significant.



You quote bullshit sources. Learn to filter them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

This *map* shows all the areas in *Iran* where protests occurred in the past three days.







Every day the protests get larger and spread to other cities in Iran, the people want a regime change and won't accept any little change....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> I actually feel bad for the protesters in a way. There are a lot of parasites, Zionists and wahabis who are going to hijack their cause as their own.
> 
> While they may have come out for a legitimate protest against the economy. They are going to get associated with anti-Iranian parasites. And that will bring on them the wrath of Iranian society who doesn't want to see the country destabalized, and the authorities. These Zionists, wahabis, MEK and los angeles warriors supporting them will almost guarantee their failure.
> 
> this actually plays right into the hand of the Iranian government. No government on earth is as well prepared and equipped to handle such a situation then the Iranian government. people cheering this on are in for a great disappointment.
> 
> The 2009 protests were an actual threat. millions of people in the streets supported by prominent government figures and even some grand ayatollahs. in an environment where the region still had not exploded. this is absolutely nothing in comparison and the Iranian government is even better prepared for it, and the peoples appetites far faaaar less revolutionary then in 2009. You will be disappointed. period.


There are only two reasons for these protests:

1) Mullah regime is corrupt to the core.
2) Mullah regime spends hundreds of billions to slaughter kids in Syria and Yemen instead its own economy.

Sooner or later this corrupt regime will fall, just like Soviet and Nazi regimes fell before. Its only a matter of time (couple decades at most). You can cry Wahabis, Zionists or Teenage Mutant Ninjas but it wont help.


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> I'm a Kurd. There are many opportunistic organizations and figures who try to hijack these protests at their own advantage.
> 
> These protests have no ethnic make-up. All over Iran we hear the same nationalistic slogans. From Kermanshah to Zahedan.



Some PJAK affiliation maybe?they have training camps in Iraq ...

Saudis over hear teaming up with MEK the one that supported the notion of the so-called "Caliphate" aka "isis" in Iraq back in 2014 seeking freedom and democracy in Iran and are worried how Iranian Gov treats its own people's protests while the same protest in SA is banned and against law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

raptor22 said:


> Some PJAK affiliation maybe?they have training camps in Iraq ...
> 
> Saudis over hear teaming up with MEK the one that supported the notion of the so-called "Caliphate" aka "isis" in Iraq back in 2014 seeking freedom and democracy in Iran and are worried how Iranian Gov treats its own people's protests while the same protest in SA is banned and against law.



PJAK, PDKI, etc. Even the MEK . 

But all these organizations must feel frustration that the protests are nationalistic in nature, and even include pro-Shah sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> There are only two reasons for these protests:
> 
> 1) Mullah regime is corrupt to the core.
> 2) Mullah regime spends hundreds of billions to slaughter kids in Syria and Yemen instead its own economy.
> 
> Sooner or later this corrupt regime will fall, just like Soviet and Nazi regimes fell before. Its only a matter of time (couple decades at most). You can cry Wahabis, Zionists or Teenage Mutant Ninjas but it wont help.


When you say corruption you mean our PM is is subject of inquiries into alleged ‘fraud, breach of trust and bribes?
Or our president spent 5 years in jail for rap-e?
Iran didn't earn hundreds of billions to begin whit let alone to spend that in reality...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> There are only two reasons for these protests:
> 
> 1) Mullah regime is corrupt to the core.
> 2) Mullah regime spends hundreds of billions to slaughter kids in Syria and Yemen instead its own economy.
> 
> Sooner or later this corrupt regime will fall, just like Soviet and Nazi regimes fell before. Its only a matter of time (couple decades at most). You can cry Wahabis, Zionists or Teenage Mutant Ninjas but it wont help.



You are not an Iranian, and certainly don't know the reasons behind these protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Surenas said:


> A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.
> 
> Listens to this slogan:
> 
> "We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384



This is what I have been saying from the begining , these protests are done by people who hate Arabs more than the current mullah regime , this is why I am supporting the Mullah regime to crush these parasites .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> You are not an Iranian, and certainly don't know the reasons behind these protests.


Thats not a rocket science.



raptor22 said:


> When you say corruption you mean our PM is is subject of inquiries into alleged ‘fraud, breach of trust and bribes?
> Or our president spent 5 years in jail for rap-e?
> Iran didn't earn hundreds of billions to begin whit let alone to spend that in reality...


Thats exactly the reason why ur regime is corrupt to the core because judges are not independent and are subject to mullah regime.


----------



## mahatir

Arabi said:


> Who the hell says we care about you?
> we only want the independence of Ahwaz the hometown of Arabs and we are going to support any rightful movement in Iran to topple the terrorist Mullah regime, never exaggerate yourself ... you Farsis either sickular or Khominist are not perceived positively by Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Today, Saudis made #Iranprotest trending on Twitter and paved the way for you to be heard in the outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947117742280372224



You should listen to what Surenas is saying , I told you from the begining these protests were done by fascist persians who hate Arabs more than anything else , the current regime is way better than these dogs . 

The more the iranian regime slaughters these pigs the better for humanity .



Rukarl said:


> The same Basiji he is praising will make him bend over and force to accept khamenei as his eternal leader.



Sorry Khamenie is the eternal leader of Iran and it will remain that why while you will continue living in exile until your death .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

As we talk mullah regime keeps slaughtering kids in Syria with money of Iranian people:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947215775378665472


----------



## Surenas

mahatir said:


> This is what I have been saying from the begining , these protests are done by people who hate Arabs more than the current mullah regime , this is why I am supporting the Mullah regime to crush these parasites .



Good for you. But these sentiments have been growing for the past 40 years, and no force will be able to contain them in the long-term.



500 said:


> As we talk mullah regime keeps slaughtering kids in Syria with money of Iranian people:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947215775378665472



I support Iran's role in Syria, as well as the current protests against the regime. Spare me your crocodile tears over the Syrian conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Surenas said:


> Good for you. But these sentiments have been growing for the past 40 years, and no force will be able to contain them in the long-term.



People need to be patient , Iran is a country not a small company where everything changes in one day. 
I think after these protests are over the government/regime will reduce support for foreign groups and try to spend more internally to avoid these protests happening again . 

The government needs to investment more in labour intensive industries and encourage private sector thats the only solution by keeping the youth busy in something productive. 

Protests through out the middle east started all for the same reason unemployment and inflation and Iran money should not be wasted over worthless organizations like Hezbollah and Hamas , the people of iran should enjoy and utilize their resources not Arabs living 1000 km away .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

mahatir said:


> You should listen to what Surenas is saying , I told you from the begining these protests were done by fascist persians who hate Arabs more than anything else , the current regime is way better than these dogs .
> 
> The more the iranian regime slaughters these pigs the better for humanity .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Khamenie is the eternal leader of Iran and it will remain that why while you will continue living in exile until your death .



Show me a proof that this terrorist Mullah regime which killed over 400 thousands of innocent Syrians and supports every terrorist militia in the region is better than those sickular dogs?
If the protestors succeeded to topple the Mullah regime, I'm sure Iran will never stay a cohesive lands under a Farsi secular regime, and that's the best result for Iranians to break down into small ethnic pieces instead of being unified under the terrorist unislamic Wilayt Alfaqih umbrella

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> I support Iran's role in Syria, as well as the current protests against the regime. Spare me your crocodile tears over the Syrian conflict.


Keep supporting. 

1) The Alawi regime will still fall (only a retard can believe that 2 million Alawis will forever rule 22 mln Syria).
2) The more billions mullahs throw to Syria the sooner their regime will fall too.
3) Its not matter of tears, just matter of fact: mullahs spend billions to slaughter kids in Syria instead spend them on own kids.


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> You should listen to what Surenas is saying , I told you from the begining these protests were done by fascist persians who hate Arabs more than anything else , the current regime is way better than these dogs .
> 
> The more the iranian regime slaughters these pigs the better for humanity .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Khamenie is the eternal leader of Iran and it will remain that why while you will continue living in exile until your death .


Khamenei is successfully killing Arabs and soon will come towards saudi Arabia and will make you and your family bend over and kiss his feet. He is your new Shia supreme master.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Huge and intensive protests in the occupied Ahwaz.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947220749915484161

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## mahatir

Arabi said:


> Show me a proof that this terrorist Mullah regime which killed over 400 thousands of innocent Syrians and supports every terrorist militia in the region is better than those sickular dogs?
> If the protestors succeeded to topple the Mullah regime, I'm sure Iran will never stay a cohesive lands under a Farsi secular regime, and that's the best result for Iranians to break down into small ethnic pieces instead of being unified under the terrorist unislamic Wilayt Alfaqih umbrella



Things are not as simple as you think , I would never want to see a secular persian state , they will be way worse than the current regime . 

Iran is not a bannana republic and has been unified for more than 200 years , the kurds are the only exeption but they are less than 5% of iran and half of them are shia loyal to the islamic republic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

now is more like riot and chaos to burn and destroy everything not legitimate protests against corruption and injustice in IRI.
also don't forget that middle of Jan is deadline for Trump to decide about American stance in nuclear deal.
Rohani fanboys are spreading rumors about upcoming coup against Rohani government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Rukarl said:


> Khamenei is successfully killing Arabs and soon will come towards saudi Arabia and will make you and your family bend over and kiss his feet. He is your new Shia supreme master.



No khamenie is busy slaughtering your fake opposition in Iran as we speak right now and once these protests are over your friends will be rounded up and executed in the thousands just like after the iranian revolution back in 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SubWater said:


> now is more like riot and chaos to burn and destroy everything not legitimate protests against corruption and injustice in IRI.
> also don't forget that middle of Jan is deadline for Trump to decide about American stance in nuclear deal.
> Rohani fanboys are spreading rumors about upcoming coup against Rohani government.



Rouhani, Khamenei, Mousavi, etc: people don't care anymore about these figures. We are witnessing the rise of nationalistic youth who want to completely change the political system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> No khamenie is busy slaughtering your fake opposition in Iran as we speak right now and once these protests are over your friends will be rounded up and executed in the thousands just like after the iranian revolution back in 1979.


Your brothers and sisters in Syria Iraq and Yemen are getting killed like dogs by Shia Islamic republic basijis. Run before it's too late, IR going to grab Saudis by the balls too.


----------



## mahatir

SubWater said:


> now is more like riot and chaos to burn and destroy everything not legitimate protests against corruption and injustice in IRI.
> also don't forget that middle of Jan is deadline for Trump to decide about American stance in nuclear deal.
> Rohani fanboys are spreading rumors about upcoming coup against Rohani government.



rioters never succeeded in taking down a regime


Rukarl said:


> Your brothers and sisters in Syria Iraq and Yemen are getting killed like dogs by Shia Islamic republic basijis. Run before it's too late, IR going to grab Saudis by the balls too.



Are you happy to see your country burning down by thugs and holigans ? you are living safely abroad and its the average citizen in Iran who is suffering not you . 

Most people in Iran simply want to have a quite life and raise their families , wake up before it is to late . The people in Yemen and Syria regretted supporting fake opposition their like Muslim brotherhood and houthis and only woke up after their countries got destroyed. 

Change will come to Iran but it will take place slowly through internal reformation , Iran today is totally different than it was back in the 1980s and it will be different in 20 years time , people only need to be patient and work hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Surenas said:


> Rouhani, Khamenei, Mousavi, etc: people don't care anymore about these figures. We are witnessing the rise of nationalistic youth who want to completely change the political system.


I do not see anything except chaos.
don't forget 1332 coup start with chaos in Tehran and finally army enter to finish Mossadegh government.
also this protests start from mash'had by Anti Rohani elements against corruption then hijacked with very wide and different slogans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Surenas said:


> And that is exactly why these protests are more dangerous to the regime than in 2009. It has no clear leadership. It isn't tied to a political group or current in Iran. It originated spontaneously in many small cities, drawing the support from the working- and middle class. No excuse anymore from pro-regime folks that out-of-touch northern Tehranis are the backbone of this movement.
> 
> The Iranian people want their country back. Economic mismanagent and social oppression has made people to say 'enough is enough'. All over Iranian we are witnessing the nationalistic uprising op the Iranian people. The traitors are those Arab-worshipping elements of the society who will eventually be kicked from power.



I usually agree with your posts.... and I do agree with you that Iranian nationalism has seen a serious renaissance under the akhonds. Iranians are extremely proud of their history, and there is a huge and growing movement of people wanting to embrace that. it really irritates a huge percentage of Iranians seeing how the government celebrates/mourns/ promotes/ acknowledges every arab imam, everything islam, everything related to something that was forcefully imposed on iran. And comepletely ignores and outright condemns major Iranian kings that played a huge role in history. 

they even prevent people from gathering at koroush' tomb, and even have historical black marks on their record like that psychotic animal khalkhali who tried to bulldoze perspolis in the early days of the revolution. 

you can even include me in this group to a certain extent. 

that doesn't translate them into becoming a force that can seriously threaten the government at this point. most of the hardcore extremist are on the government side. The government has enormous anti-crowd control capabilities that few can match. They have been preparing for a scenario like this,and written the book on it with their own revolution. Have a significant percentage of the population that supports them. And a country where the sense of national identity is high, and very few secular people to be found who would be into "baradar koshi".

they will not be able to challenge the government at this time. Even a significant percentage of anti-government Iranians would be against it as they have seen whats going on in the region, look at all the Iranian enemies foaming at the mouth, and make an intelligent decision that destabalizing the country at this time would not be in their interests.

I strongly believe these protests will go nowhere, and iran will not see significant changes until at least the first generation of the revolutionary leadership passes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

Protestors clashing with Khamenei thugs in Bandar Abbas....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947241631115350017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Arabi said:


> Who the hell says we care about you?
> we only want the independence of Ahwaz the hometown of Arabs and we are going to support any rightful movement in Iran to topple the terrorist Mullah regime, never exaggerate yourself ... you Farsis either sickular or Khominist are not perceived positively by Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Today, Saudis made #Iranprotest trending on Twitter and paved the way for you to be heard in the outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947117742280372224




They did not mention the Arabs of Ahwaz. They are telling that to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Very intense protest in Arak city where protestors occupy governor compond



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947188843224141824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SubWater said:


> they will not be able to challenge the government at this time. Even a significant percentage of anti-government Iranians would be against it as they have seen whats going on in the region, look at all the Iranian enemies foaming at the mouth, and make an intelligent decision that destabalizing the country at this time would not be in their interests.
> 
> I strongly believe these protests will go nowhere, and iran will not see significant changes until at least the first generation of the revolutionary leadership passes on.



I have my doubts about its eventual success as well. But I truly believe that these protests are more of a existential threat to the regime than in 2009. The Green Movement was a visible political movement with a leadership who was intrinsically tied to the system. People had specific political demands, in which case challenging the official election result. These protests contain more anger, are dismissive of every state-related ideology and figures. The regime might be able to contain them in the short-term, but if it fails to addess the grievances the anger will at some time be ventilated again. The Iranian political leadership must compromise or risk the complete fall of the system in the long-term. I would prefer internal reforms over a revolution, but if the system remains inflexible than I would support a revolutionary take-over. It is entirely up to the government and Iran's political leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Surenas said:


> I have my doubts about its eventual success as well. But I truly believe that these protests are more of a existential threat to the regime than in 2009. The Green Movement was a visible political movement with a leadership who was intrinsically tied to the system. People had specific political demands, in which case challenging the official election result. These protests contain more anger, are dismissive of every state-related ideology and figures. The regime might be able to contain them in the short-term, but if it fails to addess the grievances the anger will at some time be ventilated again. The Iranian political leadership must compromise or risk the complete fall of the system in the long-term. I would prefer internal reforms over a revolution, but if the system remains inflexible than I would support a revolutionary take-over. It is entirely up to the government and Iran's political leadership.



Your wrong


----------



## BATMAN

I'm afraid, situation may develop similar to 2009 presidential elections.
God bless the civilians, may they get freedom in peaceful manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Arabi said:


> Protestors clashing with Khamenei thugs in Bandar Abbas....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947241631115350017


damm dawg my ex girlfriend is from there. hope her family is ok tho. they shouldnt pay for what that bitch done to me


----------



## mahatir

illegal protests in Tehran 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947223826802364417


NoOne'sBoy said:


> damm dawg my ex girlfriend is there. hope her family is ok tho. they shouldnt pay for what that bitch done to me



Dont worry security forces will deal with the rioters , they have been trained to do this for over 3 decades .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832


----------



## mahatir

Terrorists and thugs burning public buildings 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947185686850842624


Nevsky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832



There are many videos showing rioters attacking public buildings, cars and security forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Nevsky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832



This coward guy must be deported from UAE, he shouldn't have deleted a channel that supports the right of people in Iran.
I hope I wake up Tommorrow and hear that UAE government ordering that coward who sided with the Mullah terrorist regime to leave the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Mucahit said:


> Tries the same in Saudi Arabia, gets beheaded


Saudi is the place where Revolution is needed the most, hope this happens soon. A good ruler will realise that people does not want to live like slaves in the name of religion. If he change’s good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mahatir said:


> illegal protests in Tehran
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947223826802364417
> 
> 
> Dont worry security forces will deal with the rioters , they have been trained to do this for over 3 decades .


For this exactly reason mullahs in addition to army and police like any normal state made also Basij aka Gestapo and IRGC aka SS. These thugs wont hesitate to shot even own moms (there are some exceptions, but these only prove the rule).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

mahatir said:


> Terrorists and thugs burning public buildings



They simply demand fair elections, it happens in Pakistan too... we don't lable such protesters as terrorists.


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947101708714463233


----------



## Winchester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947154293781553152
The last line sums it up. We need more input in this thread from those inside Iran not foreigners or exiles.


----------



## TaiShang

I think those who protest lost credibility once they received (at least) verbal support from the neoliberal-fundamentalist US and a stone-age theocracy Saudi Arabia.

If you want your movement successful these days, keep those foreign forces away. 

US Fake News media (as per President Trump) is not helping, either. 

Once the credibility is gone, it is impossible for those protesters to mobilize large number of people. And without people's active participation, no movement can be successful (save active external interference as is the case in Syria. But Iran is not Syria, it can protect its borders).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohd497

mahatir said:


> Terrorists and thugs burning public buildings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947185686850842624
> 
> 
> There are many videos showing rioters attacking public buildings, cars and security forces .


Are you even listening to yourself? It is iran internal matter. Iranian people will decide what is good for them. If they can oust shah then they can oust this government also.

I was here to see what iranian think about the current development instead i got arabs cheering and one against. Listen no matter what you do will not change anything on ground. Arabi states are already in turmoil. 

On topic. By the pictures it looks like most iranian are really well off. A person can see lavish cars well attire jacket etc. I can say better lifestyle then pakistan, india etc. 
Pictures from north korea show people in miserable condition. This is clearly not the case with iran.

As for corruption it happen in every country even US. People are douches. 

The only thing i can think about is people are fed up with islamic rule. Eh i cant say much about it but i will be pissed off if my maulana got government position. That is not his job.


----------



## xenon54 out

KediKesenFare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946906875462930432
> Idiot.


Is this guy for real?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mahatir said:


> Terrorists and thugs burning public buildings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947185686850842624
> 
> 
> There are many videos showing rioters attacking public buildings, cars and security forces .



I don't get it, why are you against these protests, thought you would be in favor.


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947315493731319809


----------



## Arsalan 345

Al saud or Al Jews.lol


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Arabi said:


> the protestors burn a poster of the biggest Satan Khominie
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947214371620622336



Your support for this is full of hatred rather than goodwill for Iranian people. If IS was to emerge in Iran you would be supporting it right now.


----------



## mahatir

TheCamelGuy said:


> I don't get it, why are you against these protests, thought you would be in favor.



The opposition in Iran is way worse than Mullah regime , consist mostly of Secular Persian ultra nationalists who deeply hate anything related to Arabs including Islam . 

They even refer to khomeni as an Arab for being a conservative Muslim besides the experience we had with regime change attempts in Libya , Iraq and Syria only made things worse for the region especially Arabs . 

Lets assume the Mullah regime falls what do you think will happen with their millions of supporters whom are well trained and armed ? you will see a new mega version of Isis spreading terror through out the middle east to revenge for losing power . Superpowers like China and Russia will not allow a pro American group to rule in 
Tehran. 

If the regime in Iran falls then Saudi Arabia and UAE will be next on the USA target list .


----------



## veg

zartosht said:


> .. look at all the Iranian enemies foaming at the mouth, and make an intelligent decision that destabalizing the country at this time would not be in their interests.



Totally agree with this.


----------



## mahatir

All regime change attempts whether the ones that succeeded or failed only served USA interests while middle east people whether Arabs or non-Arabs paid heavy price.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947340708620455936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947340798638592001


----------



## IblinI

Even a blind man know who is behind this, so swift and accurate, very pro.
Clearly they are deeply worry about Iran's action and increasing influence in ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947337585428492288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947336138964029440


mohd497 said:


> Are you even listening to yourself? It is iran internal matter. Iranian people will decide what is good for them. If they can oust shah then they can oust this government also.
> 
> I was here to see what iranian think about the current development instead i got arabs cheering and one against. Listen no matter what you do will not change anything on ground. Arabi states are already in turmoil.
> 
> On topic. By the pictures it looks like most iranian are really well off. A person can see lavish cars well attire jacket etc. I can say better lifestyle then pakistan, india etc.
> Pictures from north korea show people in miserable condition. This is clearly not the case with iran.
> 
> As for corruption it happen in every country even US. People are douches.
> 
> The only thing i can think about is people are fed up with islamic rule. Eh i cant say much about it but i will be pissed off if my maulana got government position. That is not his job.



Basij will finish them off dont worry , the regime in Iran will never fall , neither China or Russia will allow it .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947347307460210688


----------



## mohd497

mahatir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947337585428492288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947336138964029440
> 
> 
> Basij will finish them off dont worry , the regime in Iran will never fall , neither China or Russia will allow it .



Does it really matter what you think? whether you support the riots or government it simply doesn't matter.
What does matter is iranian support. From this thread i noticed many dont support the unrest. Non Islamic iranian support it. So it is deeper then just economic riots.


----------



## mahatir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947345419671044096


mohd497 said:


> Does it really matter what you think? whether you support the riots or government it simply doesn't matter.
> What does matter is iranian support. From this thread i noticed many dont support the unrest. Non Islamic iranian support it. So it is deeper then just economic riots.



Any sensible loyal citizen would be against riots , most people are against the protests for sure.


----------



## Full Moon

Surenas said:


> A bunch of Saudi tweeps who are trying to stoke the flames, while nobody in Iran gives a flying **** about these lizard-eating desert dwellers. The Arabs will eventually regret the fall of the Iranian regime. Believe me. This is very much an anti-Arab uprising.
> 
> Listens to this slogan:
> 
> "We are Aryans. We don't worship Arabs"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947136991900176384



You don't get it. From a *political* point of view for Arabs, a Persian nationalist is much better than a Persian Shia. The Persian nationalist is a well-known hater and can't hide under any religious slogan, and won't ever be trusted by Arab Shia. Therefore, the influence can be easily detected and limited. The Persian Shia has much more popularity among Arab and Subcontinent Shia and his influence can be much harder to detect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Too many ignorants here foaming their mouth here have basically no slightest idea what is happening here. It's NOT a widespread popular uprising, it's just a saturated collection of protesters in some different cities whose numbers usually do not exceed 4000-5000 at most, with many vandals among them. People here seriously underestimate IR's popularity and the number of supporters it has. If Khamenei even hints that (not even explicitly) IR supporters come out in support (which he won't since he wants to keep his neutral stance), millions will pour into streets overwhelming current small protests in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Are you happy to see your country burning down by thugs and holigans ? you are living safely abroad and its the average citizen in Iran who is suffering not you .
> 
> Most people in Iran simply want to have a quite life and raise their families , wake up before it is to late . The people in Yemen and Syria regretted supporting fake opposition their like Muslim brotherhood and houthis and only woke up after their countries got destroyed.
> 
> Change will come to Iran but it will take place slowly through internal reformation , Iran today is totally different than it was back in the 1980s and it will be different in 20 years time , people only need to be patient and work hard.


What kind of retarded question is that? Tell me who is happy to set fire/destroy his own home ? 

You are sitting in your nice warm lovely chair telling people from a different race/country to do this or that. Excuse me but who the f are you? Are you the one suffering injustice,high prices, poverty?

There is serious mismanagement in Iran and most of the country's money simply disappeared while the average worker even working 24 hours a day is unable to pay even rent !! Do you hear the slogans ? They are telling the government to mind its business and stick to the homeland. What happens outside of our borders is none of our business. 

Your concerns about Iranian nationalists harming arabs is false ! Most of the population is young and educated and none of them want any more tensions with anyone. During the dictator Shah atleast we had good relations with fellow arab neighbours or Israel but now what we have is an agressive Shia power projection throughout the whole world. The protestors want to replace it with the Iran first! mentality.

Again, at the end the peoples WILL matters. If it is a popular uprising like 1979 then no one can stop it.



Serpentine said:


> Too many ignorants here foaming their mouth here have basically no slightest idea what is happening here. It's NOT a widespread popular uprising, it's just a saturated collection of protesters in some different cities whose numbers usually do not exceed 4000-5000 at most, with many vandals among them. People here seriously underestimate IR's popularity and the number of supporters it has. If Khamenei even hints that (not even explicitly) IR supporters come out in support (which he won't since he wants to keep his neutral stance), millions will pour into streets overwhelming current small protests in no time.


What a rubbish. Khamenei (or IR) at most have around 5 milion supporters. Your failure to read into peoples misery will cost you dearly. With you i mean your dear regime.



Full Moon said:


> You don't get it. From a *political* point of view for Arabs, a Persian nationalist is much better than a Persian Shia. The Persian nationalist is a well-known hater and can't hide under any religious slogan, and won't ever be trusted by Arab Shia. Therefore, the influence can be easily detected and limited. The Persian Shia has much more popularity among Arab and Subcontinent Shia and his influence can be much harder to detect.


The truth is the Persian nationalist doesnt want anything to do with Arabs. Well, except for trade and maybe some cooperation thats it. But there will be no hate no violence with any neighboring country including Israel.
The mess the mullahs created need to be taken care of and needs our immediate attention.


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Å


skyshadow said:


> It's because the Americans start off with hostility. They did not allow Iran's oil to be nationalized. They overthrew Mossadegh by the coup. He was pursuing democracy in Iran. And they killed the Iranian people and then brought the king to power.


The drilling of oil in Iran was a result of a business deal, which was renegotiated several times.
Nationalization is another name for grand theft, and is not more legal than overthrowing Mossadegh through a coup.
Both are examples of ”might is right”.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Too many ignorants here foaming their mouth here have basically no slightest idea what is happening here. It's NOT a widespread popular uprising, it's just a saturated collection of protesters in some different cities whose numbers usually do not exceed 4000-5000 at most, with many vandals among them. People here seriously underestimate IR's popularity and the number of supporters it has. If Khamenei even hints that (not even explicitly) IR supporters come out in support (which he won't since he wants to keep his neutral stance), millions will pour into streets overwhelming current small protests in no time.


Khamenai is so popular that:

1) He is scared to shit even to report about the protests.
2) He is scared to shit of free elections.
3) He is scared of shit of free press.
4) When he wants Iranians to fight for Assad no one wants, so he forced to send migrant Afghan kids.

There are two groups who support him:
1) Corrupt functionaries of this regime. 
2) Parasites who are lazy to work and live from welf.

These two are huge groups, but totally useless. That's why Khamenai regime has no any future in long term, just like its Nazi and Communist counterparts.


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Too many ignorants here foaming their mouth here have basically no slightest idea what is happening here. It's NOT a widespread popular uprising, it's just a saturated collection of protesters in some different cities whose numbers usually do not exceed 4000-5000 at most, with many vandals among them. People here seriously underestimate IR's popularity and the number of supporters it has. If Khamenei even hints that (not even explicitly) IR supporters come out in support (which he won't since he wants to keep his neutral stance), millions will pour into streets overwhelming current small protests in no time.



So far just police's been dealing with protests which means government ain't worry about this at all, no arresting no filtering, current Iranian administration has shown a weak performance regarding economy and FP and people have an absolute right to protest and demands their rights but some vultures are exploiting this to take advantage.US and its allies that are so enthusiastic about fall of IR show their true nature. have you seen American or other countries 
support protests in western countries having meetings with terrorists like MEK to add fuel to the flame? 

It wasn't a while ago that Trump call Iranian nation terrorist and pass travel ban and now he is worried about them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946950077104513024




On the other hand we have other American vultures: 









They next to Saudis are teaming up with MEK the one that killed 17k people in Iran to bring democracy for Iranian people ..


40 million Iranians vote “These elections don’t matter.” 
5k people tear Khamenei’s poster “The people want the downfall of the regime.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

I’m praying for Foreign diplomats in iran atm. iranis have a history of burning down people’s embassies when they start mobbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

#*Khamenei* poster torn down by #*Iran* protesters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947352011749691392
#*Khamenei*'s Poster Being Torn Apart and Set Ablaze in Southern city, #*BandarAbbas*







the Iranians are fed up with the whole rigid system ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

PennisulaFalcon said:


> lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947101708714463233


Last week before protests started due to pollution school were closed too and odd-even traffic law was enforced like today .. and not only in Tehran
18~19 December ..
*آلودگی هوا مدارس پایتخت را روز چهارشنبه به تعطیلی کشاند*


----------



## SouI

mahatir said:


> d forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .


They will just allow women to be in public without headscarves. How is it worse than today?


----------



## Arabi

*For the 4th day,* protests against the mullah regime continue in #Iran ..

the Protestors attack the governate building in 3Kermanshah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947400158224044032
the Protestors chanting "Death to Khamenei"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947398989963460608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

raptor22 said:


> Last week before protests started due to pollution school were closed too and odd-even traffic law was enforced like today .. and not only in Tehran
> 18~19 December ..
> *آلودگی هوا مدارس پایتخت را روز چهارشنبه به تعطیلی کشاند*


We all knows rumor like this spread damn fast among those blind believers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947244082446741504

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

As it seems Saudis are producing 27% of twitter hashtag of *#تظاهرات_سراسری* or national demonstration .. 











if you think it helps u continue but at the end it'll backfire ..




500 said:


> Thats not a rocket science.
> 
> 
> Thats exactly the reason why ur regime is corrupt to the core because judges are not independent and are subject to mullah regime.


You mean all that people that gathered here agree with you?






Right Wing Joins Over 10,000 in Weekly 'March of Shame' Against Corruption in Netanyahu's Government 

Noam Hammerman, a 50-year-old psychologist from Ramat Hasharon, told Haaretz that the government has been crippled by corruption. "This is not about left or right, but about the corruption that brings us all down." He said. "I'm here to show my solidarity with the values of the state of Israel. Politicians can no longer be allowed to be above the law."​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

It seems things are not going infavor of the Mullah regime


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947333776866242560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

YuChen said:


> We all knows rumor like this spread damn fast among those blind believers.


People see pollution .. I just wanted to clarify it over here ..


----------



## skyshadow

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Å
> 
> The drilling of oil in Iran was a result of a business deal, which was renegotiated several times.
> Nationalization is another name for grand theft, and is not more legal than overthrowing Mossadegh through a coup.
> Both are examples of ”might is right”.







A.P. Richelieu said:


> Å
> 
> 
> I was trying to tell you the reason for the slogan of death to the American by the people of Iran. That's not because we want the America to be destroyed. We want America's policy of hostility against Iran to be destroyed.


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947400796727070726

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

raptor22 said:


> People see pollution .. I just wanted to clarify it over here ..


Using of logic when you stand as the opponent side of people like BinSalman, Nethanyahu looks useless bro

These viruses in country should be dealt with. Yes this protest was good but these parasites will continue with their idiocy. These few Zionists are hurting nation, must end this shit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> Using of logic when you stand as the opponent side of people like BinSalman, Nethanyahu looks useless bro
> 
> These viruses in country should be dealt with. Yes this protest was good but these parasites will continue with their idiocy. These few Zionists are hurting nation, must end this shit


Your response will only create more hatred for the regime.

People in Ahwaz demand back to the monarchy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947387731629477888


----------



## Muhammed45

Rukarl said:


> Your response will only create more hatred for the regime.


What do we do, you tell us.

They are always free to burn public properties, give a chance to Saudi donkeys to defame our fatherland. 

What should we do with these parasites who exploited that peaceful demonstration?


Rukarl said:


> People in Ahwaz demand back to the monarchy


People in Ahvaz or the few Saudi paid stupids? 

Folks are establishing democracy, you are asking us to return to backwardness? WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> What do we do, you tell us.
> 
> They are always free to burn public properties, give a chance to Saudi donkeys to defame our fatherland.
> 
> What should we do with these parasites who exploited that peaceful demonstration?
> 
> People in Ahvaz or the few Saudi paid stupids?
> 
> Folks are establishing democracy, you are asking us to return to backwardness? WTF?


Anything that brings the wannabe Arabs down is a good thing. That includes civilian disobedience.

People in Ahwaz are true patriotic Iranians. You are insulting them. Your response like I said will create more hatred.


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> What do we do, you tell us.
> 
> They are always free to burn public properties, give a chance to Saudi donkeys to defame our fatherland.
> 
> What should we do with these parasites who exploited that peaceful demonstration?
> 
> People in Ahvaz or the few Saudi paid stupids?
> 
> Folks are establishing democracy, you are asking us to return to backwardness? WTF?


Read rukari comments again you clearly stated these protests areally made to take down "wannabe Arabs rulings Iran " I told you from the beginning these protests were done by secular extremists who hate Arabs and anything to do with Islam . 

You clearly know who these people are and what they stand for ; Arabs are ignorant of Iran and have no idea what the Iranian opposition stands for but me and you know exactly what these people are like .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

time to revolution


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

skyshadow said:


> ...



As Jesus said:

”Why do you see the speck that is in your brother’s eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye?”

If You want to change things, it is surprisingly much better to change yourself, than demanding others to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mahatir said:


> Read rukari comments again you clearly stated these protests areally made to take down "wannabe Arabs rulings Iran " I told you from the beginning these protests were done by secular extremists who hate Arabs and anything to do with Islam .
> 
> You clearly know who these people are and what they stand for ; Arabs are ignorant of Iran and have no idea what the Iranian opposition stands for but me and you know exactly what these people are like .


Are you a retard? Did you read my reply to you ?


----------



## Cthulhu

dani191 said:


> time to revolution


LOL!


raptor22 said:


> As it seems Saudis are producing 27% of twitter hashtag of *#تظاهرات_سراسری* or national demonstration ..


LMAO! They produce more twits than Iranians!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

Cthulhu said:


> LOL!
> 
> LMAO! They produce more twits than Iranians!



Iranian just produced 25% of this twits ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyshadow

A.P. Richelieu said:


> As Jesus said:
> 
> ”Why do you see the speck that is in your brother’s eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye?”
> 
> If You want to change things, it is surprisingly much better to change yourself, than demanding others to change.




I fully agree with you.

my love is always with holy Christ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dexon

> LMAO! They produce more twits than Iranians!


It seems the Americans reopen muzzle of these dog ...






tweet more yahabibis !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The popular demonstrations in Iran are expanding rapidly, starting last Thursday from the northeastern city of Mashhad, and quickly spread to the capital Tehran and other provinces as 70 cities prepare to join the mass demonstrations on Sunday, according to a poster spread widely through the sites with the date and time of the demonstrations in the assembly points mentioned:







- Iran cuts Internet on most big cities..if not all of Iran
- Jams cellular communication towers
- The demonstrators approach the Azadi Square which is a symbol of every movement of change in Tehran.
In the Persian language, Azadi means freedom.. Who controls the "field of freedom", takes control of Tehran..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SC said:


> The popular demonstrations in Iran are expanding rapidly, starting last Thursday from the northeastern city of Mashhad, and quickly spread to the capital Tehran and other provinces as 70 cities prepare to join the mass demonstrations on Sunday, according to a poster spread widely through the sites with the date and time of the demonstrations in the assembly points mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Iran cuts Internet on most big cities..if not all of Iran
> - Jams cellular communication towers
> - The demonstrators approach the Azadi Square which is a symbol of every movement of change in Tehran.
> In the Persian language, Azadi means freedom.. Who controls the "field of freedom", takes control of Tehran..



I don't wtf Saudis are involving themselves in this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Arabi said:


> You should show some respect to her, she is an Iranian who only wants to visit Iran without being detained once she gets there. Also, you need to know that your imposed president Rouhani Retweeted one of her Tweets.



What does Saudi Arabia do when people rise up in protest? Oh, yeah, they get beheaded. The people of Iran have a right to protest against corruption that is rampant across the country including the Ayatollah, but as a Saudi your in no position to preach, when you literally defend the Al Saud family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

raptor22 said:


> I don't wtf Saudis are involving themselves in this ...
> View attachment 445735



Funny dude Iran involved itself in most Arab countries . Time for Iran to change its foreign policy and focus on eliminating extremist secular Iranian movements . The same time you were spreading terror in neighboring states the Iranian opposition where working on spreading propaganda against your regime .



Rasengan said:


> What does Saudi Arabia do when people rise up in protest? Oh, yeah, they get beheaded. The people of Iran have a right to protest against corruption that is rampant across the country including the Ayatollah, but as a Saudi your in no position to preach, when you literally defend the Al Saud family.


 Both countries have the right to defend themselves ; if Iran minded it's own business from the beginning no one would have given a cap about what goes on in Iran 

Hopefully the Iranian regime will eliminate the fascist Persian opposition and review their failed foreign and economic policies that lead to the rise of these protests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

I wonder why this thread still continue the scale of the protest was not even 1/10th of what happened last time in 2009



mahatir said:


> Funny dude Iran involved itself in most Arab countries . Time for Iran to change its foreign policy and focus on eliminating extremist secular Iranian movements . The same time you were spreading terror in neighboring states the Iranian opposition where working on spreading propaganda against your regime .


Why ?
And it seems you are a fan of the world fascist ,I wonder if you can explain to me who you consider as a fascist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mahatir said:


> Funny dude Iran involved itself in most Arab countries . Time for Iran to change its foreign policy and focus on eliminating extremist secular Iranian movements . The same time you were spreading terror in neighboring states the Iranian opposition where working on spreading propaganda against your regime .
> 
> 
> Both countries have the right to defend themselves ; if Iran minded it's own business from the beginning no one would have given a cap about what goes on in Iran
> 
> Hopefully the Iranian regime will eliminate the fascist Persian opposition and review their failed foreign and economic policies that lead to the rise of these protests


When we were spreading terror in neighboring countries?


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Saudis calling for democracy lol

These seem like Gezi style protests (in Turkey), I hope Iran mows them down with tear gas and rubber bullets.

Once this is over, which it will be Iran will take good payback on these Arab puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: the terrorist Mullah regime of Iran blocks access to Telegram and Instagram..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947441456238735360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

raptor22 said:


> When we were spreading terror in neighboring countries?


Hezbollah ; Muslims brotherhood ; houthis; extreme Shia groups in Bahrain and eastern Saudi Arabia . You are also harboring alquada leaders and support talIban in Afghanistan . 

The billions of dollars wasted over these groups every year has weakened the Iranian economy and the reason behind unemployment and poverty which made people protest and now the opposition are utilizing these events to their advantage .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

Why are the Iranians protesting? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947441671297536006

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947443263535026176


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947199913615486976
is it true?


----------



## hussain0216

Secular extremists are trying to hijack a legitimate protest...

Any legitimate protestors seeing the chaos and the desire of iran's enemies to see iran needlessly plunged into chaos will back off and go home, irans enemies will try to instigate, support the secular extremists to try and bring iran down and create conflict


Its important iran crushes them for its own sake



Kopa Shamsu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947199913615486976
> is it true?



You have alot of the old brigade of shah supporters going bat shit crazy trying to push propaganda to its full extent in trying to instigate and create an illusion

They have some support in iran sure and its up iran its people to crush these enemies and foreign backed agents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

well i will not lie,just 15 days ago i was thinking if Iran get nukes it would be awesome.i cursed saudi and saddam for what they did against iranians,we called them brothers.but i have to say,within last 10 days what i have discovered,Iran and it's people has become a matter of extreme dislike and distaste for me.

and i guess it is where we depart,let US free them in their own method.


----------



## raptor22

mahatir said:


> Hezbollah ; Muslims brotherhood ; houthis; extreme Shia groups in Bahrain and eastern Saudi Arabia . You are also harboring alquada leaders and support talIban in Afghanistan .
> 
> The billions of dollars wasted over these groups every year has weakened the Iranian economy and the reason behind unemployment and poverty which made people protest and now the opposition are utilizing these events to their advantage .


First of all even if what you said be true that Iran supporting all these groups in west Asia it ain't the cause of the economical problems, unemployment and poverty have some other reasons and are rooted in mismanagement.
Secondly Iran has not supported any MB movements otherwise you mean Qatar and Turkey which we supported the both countries against military coup and blockade imposed by Saudis .. Hothis are not terrorists they are Yemeni people and the problem with the Yemen is all parts want more share of power and this Saudis that are bombing people in this country .. Hezbollah also is a part of Lebanon political arena which has MPs and ministers in parliament and cabinet it's Saudis whom forced the MP to resign .. in Afghanistan it was Iran that recognized and helped Afghans to form their own government while Saudis + the UAE were amongst onlt countries that recognized Taliban ..

In Yemen American, Saudis, the UAE, England, 10 countries of coalition are bombing people and you say Iran meddling?
In Bahrain it was Saudis that sent its troops to crackdown majority people in 2011 .. you blame Iran?
In Egypt , Turkey some well known countries were behind military coup ... you blame Iran?
Taliban, isis, AQ, Al Nusra , Boko Haram , Al shabab are following one particular country ideology and you blame Iran?
AQ was the same Mojahdeen that were armed trained and funded by US and Saudis +.. and you blame Iran?
In Yemne since 1926 wars have been taken btw Saudis and Yemen and now Saudis are bombing people you blame Iran?​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

hussain0216 said:


> Secular extremists are trying to hijack a legitimate protest...
> 
> Any legitimate protestors seeing the chaos and the desire of iran's enemies to see iran needlessly plunged into chaos will back off and go home, irans enemies will try to instigate, support the secular extremists to try and bring iran down and create conflict
> 
> 
> Its important iran crushes them for its own sake
> 
> 
> 
> You have alot of the old brigade of shah supporters going bat shit crazy trying to push propaganda to its full extent in trying to instigate and create an illusion
> 
> They have some support in iran sure and its up iran its people to crush these enemies and foreign backed agents


i doubt it.
you think yourself.








to be honest i could careless about these people become super power or not but it seems they live in delusion that other want them to be our leader.
whatever it does not matter anymore, it is time to f*ck these people with their country straight back to time of cyrus so they can have party with him.
till date we had one tumor in middle east.
Now we have two.


----------



## hussain0216

Kopa Shamsu said:


> i doubt it.
> you think yourself.
> View attachment 445743
> View attachment 445744
> 
> to be honest i could careless about these people become super power or not but it seems they live in delusion that other want them to be our leader.
> whatever it does not matter anymore, it is time to f*ck these people with their country straight back to time of cyrus so they can have party with him.
> till date we had one tumor in middle east.
> Now we have two.



Buddy their are good and bad people everywhere 

Religious and non-religious including in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
You guys also have those uber secular liberal types that attack your culture and faith


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

hussain0216 said:


> Buddy their are good and bad people everywhere
> 
> Religious and non-religious including in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> You guys also have those uber secular liberal types that attack your culture and faith


ya we have,but they don't like to use their "freedom of speech".
because if they do,then we also use our "freedom" on them.
Not the case for this particular country,btw my assumption is not based on some people,i have been watching them for long time,but never bothered because as you said,there is different kind of people everywhere.but last 10 days has opened my eyes.
turkey is a secular country,no body has any problem with that.
but when they come down to this,then they should forget they were anybody to us ever.
It is disgusting to think that they and their country has been produced from holy land of middle east,from where civilization started,
these people should go and take their country in somewhere in Europe.
It is time to officially abandon them and their country.
now i wish what i never wished for.
now i really wish if Saudi had nukes.


----------



## skyshadow

Kopa Shamsu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947199913615486976
> is it true?




some of the Kurds of Iran. They are always looking for separation from Iran. God will put them in the fire of hell.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946881791893344261

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947377465114185729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947212204637609986

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947254792728072192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947230617099522048


----------



## Muhammed45

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947377465114185729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947212204637609986
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947254792728072192


Don't worry ISIS terrorist! 

Iranian nation as always are cleaning the mess of pro-western idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sina-1

raptor22 said:


> As it seems Saudis are producing 27% of twitter hashtag of *#تظاهرات_سراسری* or national demonstration ..
> 
> View attachment 445716
> 
> View attachment 445715
> 
> 
> 
> if you think it helps u continue but at the end it'll backfire ..
> View attachment 445717
> 
> 
> You mean all that people that gathered here agree with you?
> View attachment 445710
> View attachment 445711
> View attachment 445712
> View attachment 445713
> View attachment 445714
> 
> Right Wing Joins Over 10,000 in Weekly 'March of Shame' Against Corruption in Netanyahu's Government
> 
> Noam Hammerman, a 50-year-old psychologist from Ramat Hasharon, told Haaretz that the government has been crippled by corruption. "This is not about left or right, but about the corruption that brings us all down." He said. "I'm here to show my solidarity with the values of the state of Israel. Politicians can no longer be allowed to be above the law."​


Whabist baby killing ISIS scum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> Don't worry ISIS terrorist!
> 
> Iranian nation as always are cleaning the mess of pro-western idiots.


Agha ki gofte khamenei rahbar bashe?


----------



## Muhammed45

Rukarl said:


> Agha ki gofte khamenei rahbar bashe?


ki gofte nabashe ?


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

I hope these protest pile up and destabilize or topple the cancerous terrorist regime, it will certainly give the Syrians a fighting opportunity against Assad and his ISIS lackeys. 

*Iraq asked Syria's Assad to stop aiding 'jihadists': Former official*


Iraq's former national security advisor Mowaffak al-Rubaie had warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad against supporting "jihadi" militants who later become leaders in the Islamic State (IS), the former top Iraqi official said.

The alleged support and training for the militants took place in Syria and was carried out by government security forces who reportedly wanted to keep American troops busy fighting in Iraq following the 2003 US-led invasion of the country.

"I went and met President Bashar al-Assad twice, and presented him with material evidence, documents, satellite pictures, confessions, all sort of evidence that his security forces were involved in active (sic) and transporting jihadist from Syria to Iraq," Rubaie told Al Jazeera, in the first of a two-part documentary entitled _Enemy of Enemies: The Rise of ISIL _aired earlier this week.

"And also, there were training camps with names and locations. He (Assad) was in total denial of that. I remember telling him that this will - in no time – backfire on Syria," he added.

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/i...-not-aid-jihadists-former-official-1553468312

*Assad Henchman: Here’s How We Built ISIS*

The Syrian regime’s collusion with the terrorists of the so-called Islamic State goes back a decade.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/assad-henchman-heres-how-we-built-isis


----------



## Sina-1

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> I hope these protest pile up and destabilize or topple the cancerous terrorist regime, it will certainly give the Syrians a fighting opportunity against Assad and his ISIS lackeys.
> 
> *Iraq asked Syria's Assad to stop aiding 'jihadists': Former official*
> 
> 
> Iraq's former national security advisor Mowaffak al-Rubaie had warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad against supporting "jihadi" militants who later become leaders in the Islamic State (IS), the former top Iraqi official said.
> 
> The alleged support and training for the militants took place in Syria and was carried out by government security forces who reportedly wanted to keep American troops busy fighting in Iraq following the 2003 US-led invasion of the country.
> 
> "I went and met President Bashar al-Assad twice, and presented him with material evidence, documents, satellite pictures, confessions, all sort of evidence that his security forces were involved in active (sic) and transporting jihadist from Syria to Iraq," Rubaie told Al Jazeera, in the first of a two-part documentary entitled _Enemy of Enemies: The Rise of ISIL _aired earlier this week.
> 
> "And also, there were training camps with names and locations. He (Assad) was in total denial of that. I remember telling him that this will - in no time – backfire on Syria," he added.
> 
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/i...-not-aid-jihadists-former-official-1553468312
> 
> *Assad Henchman: Here’s How We Built ISIS*
> 
> The Syrian regime’s collusion with the terrorists of the so-called Islamic State goes back a decade.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/assad-henchman-heres-how-we-built-isis


Everyone with half a brain knows that Saudi scum ARE ISIS. You are fooling no one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

High ranking generals announced their support for the protestors.... 
things are getting out of Mullah regime's control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

mahatir said:


> Dont worry security forces will deal with the rioters , they have been trained to do this for over 3 decades .


not that i care anyway. she blocked me on social media


----------



## Sina-1

Arabi said:


> High ranking generals announced their support for the protestors....
> things are getting out of Mullah regime's control


Lol what a lowlife you and your kind are. Keep on doing what you are best at and that is terrorizing Syrians. Spreading propoganda is above your iq-level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

marg bar khamanei


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947507115844886528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947483006813507584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> marg bar khamanei
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947507115844886528
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947483006813507584



Marg bar losers and lowlifes!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enigma_

Sina-1 said:


> Marg bar losers and lowlifes!


Tbf it would be hard to use brutal force on your own people. Can't blame them.


----------



## Sina-1

Enigma_ said:


> Tbf it would be hard to use brutal force on your own people. Can't blame them.


Not referring to the protesters but the wahabi scum who are cheering on the Sideline.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Enigma_

Sina-1 said:


> Not referring to the protesters but the wahabi scum who are cheering on the Sideline.


Oh yeah definitely with you there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> ki gofte nabashe ?


oonayi ke tazahorat mikonand.


----------



## raptor22

Arabi said:


> High ranking generals announced their support for the protestors....
> things are getting out of Mullah regime's control



I didn't know a Captain is High ranking generals ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

I see the Wahhabi animals are so desperate in here

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raptor22

*Iranians free to express criticism, stage protest: President Rouhani*

*





Iran's President Hassan Rouhani says the Iranian people are completely free to express their criticism of the government or stage protests according to the Constitution and citizenship rights, and in a way that would lead to the improvement of the country's conditions.*

Rouhani made the remarks while addressing a Cabinet session on Sunday as he pointed to recent gatherings in protest against economic conditions in a number of Iranian cities.

"We are a free nation and based on the Constitution and citizenship rights, people are completely free to express their criticism and even their protest," he said.

However, he added that the manner of expressing criticism and protest must lead to the improvement of the country's conditions and people's lives.

He emphasized that the settlement of some problems in the country was "not easy and takes time," calling for cooperation between the Iranian government and nation to solve those problems.

The Iranian people have the right to voice their criticism with regard to all affairs, Rouhani said, adding, "We believe that the government and the country belong to the people and the people must properly express what they want."

Rouhani emphasized that criticism completely differed from violence or inflicting damage on public property, saying, "We must not allow an atmosphere to be created in the country under which supporters of the revolution and people will be concerned about their lives and security."

Since Thursday, groups of Iranian protesters have held rallies in several cities to voice their anger over rising prices and economic conditions.

Habibollah Khojastehpour, Lorestan Province's deputy governor for political and security affairs, said on Sunday that two people were killed during a protest rally in the western city of Dorood on Saturday, adding that Takfiri groups and foreign intelligence services appeared to be behind the killings.

"Our goal was to end the gathering peacefully, but due to the presence of Takfiri and hostile individuals and groups directed by foreign intelligence services, two people were unfortunately killed," Khojastehpour said.

*Trump in no position to sympathize with Iranians*

Elsewhere in his remarks, Rouhani condemned US President Donald Trump’s comments about the protests in Iran.

"This man who today in America wants to sympathize with our people has forgotten that a few months ago he called the Iranian nation terrorist," the Iranian president said, adding, "This person who is against the Iranian nation from head to toe has no right to feel sorry for the people of Iran."

He said that national security, peace and coherence as well as the unity that existed in Iran were the "biggest assets" of the country in the restive Middle East region, emphasizing that people from all faiths and ethnicities enjoyed peaceful coexistence in the Islamic Republic.

Rouhani's remarks came after Trump took to Twitter to express support for the demonstrations in several Iranian cities, claiming that "the good people of Iran want change."

"The Iranian government should respect their people's rights, including right to express themselves. The world is watching!" he further tweeted.

Trump's remarks came shortly after he made outrageous and insulting comments about Iranians.

In his speech on strategic review of US policy on Iran in October, Trump used “Arabian Gulf” to refer to the waters separating Iran and the regional Arab states, which are historically known as the Persian Gulf. 

Before his speech, Trump had called Iran a “terrorist nation.” He has also issued a travel ban against nationals of several Muslim-majority states, including Iran.

Iran's Foreign Ministry spokesman, Bahram Qassemi, on Saturday denounced Washington's "duplicitous and opportunist" support for the protests.

He condemned the "cheap, worthless and invalid" remarks by US officials and said, "The Iranian people attach no value to the opportunistic remarks by American officials and Trump himself."

BBC would call London protests "Riots" but vandalism and destroying public properties in Iran "Protests".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

It's been a exhausting few days at ayatoilets propaganda / conspiracy theory departments, up next is war on terror.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947394295102955520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: Iranian rebels burn 10 buses belong to the Basij in Asfahan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947532340997316613

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

If this escalates, then the IRGC may get into a direct militant conflict with the people. It is likely that the flow of weapons to the rebels may take place soon from the boarders or through smugglers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Is Rouhani trying to play the role of Mikhail Gorbachev who brought down the Soviet Union ? I can clearly see that this ‘color revolution’ will eventually overthrow Rouhani himself instead to pave the way for a hardliner loyal to the establishment to take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Khamenai is so popular that:
> 
> 1) He is scared to shit even to report about the protests.
> 2) He is scared to shit of free elections.
> 3) He is scared of shit of free press.
> 4) When he wants Iranians to fight for Assad no one wants, so he forced to send migrant Afghan kids.
> 
> There are two groups who support him:
> 1) Corrupt functionaries of this regime.
> 2) Parasites who are lazy to work and live from welf.
> 
> These two are huge groups, but totally useless. That's why Khamenai regime has no any future in long term, just like its Nazi and Communist counterparts.



I don't think the cheerleader of a Nazi fascist state called Israel has really a moral high ground to babble about free speech or freedom. Your knowledge about Iran is as good as Wikipedia English page, or perhaps a bit worse. That's it. So don't pretend to be the Iran-expert here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabi

Protestors in the capital city #Tehran turnover a police car then burnt it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> I don't think the cheerleader of a Nazi fascist state called Israel has really a moral high ground to babble about free speech or freedom. Your knowledge about Iran is as good as Wikipedia English page, or perhaps a bit worse. That's it. So don't pretend to be the Iran-expert here.



I have told you some years ago that this moment is coming to Iran. Now you see it in your own eyes, and you may feel it or touch it quite closely. That is the Persian proxy empire you wasted good part of your life defending. Enjoy it to the fullest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Arabi said:


> High ranking generals announced their support for the protestors....
> things are getting out of Mullah regime's control




You do not know how to read Persian. Why did not you ask us before you tell everyone what he wrote in the letter? Because everything in that letter is exactly the opposite of what you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Full Moon said:


> I have told you some years ago that this moment is coming to Iran. Now you see it in your own eyes, and you may feel it or touch it quite closely. That is the Persian proxy empire you wasted good part of your life defending. Enjoy it to the fullest.



The only ones enjoying are lowlives like yourself.

No matter the outcome of these events, more of these figures will increase the butt pain on your kind.






Now you enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I don't think the cheerleader of a Nazi fascist state called Israel has really a moral high ground to babble about free speech or freedom. Your knowledge about Iran is as good as Wikipedia English page, or perhaps a bit worse. That's it. So don't pretend to be the Iran-expert here.


I know very well about Iran. I spoke with many people who lived and visited there. And I myself lived in USSR, which is another version of Iran just less corrupt and much more developed.

As for Nazi, its a good joke.






There are 3 difference between u and Nazis:

1) U are much more coward.
2) U are much less talented and developed.
3) U are much more hypocrite (Nazis did nit say that their victims killed themselves).


----------



## Full Moon

Sina-1 said:


> The only ones enjoying are lowlives like yourself.
> 
> No matter the outcome of these events, more of these figures will increase the butt pain on your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you enjoy!



You haven't been living in Iran for a very long time apparently, given that you are fluent in Swedish as evident by being able to write in Swedish here in this forum. You left Iran and moved to a remote cold country for a reason. It is the same reason that made these people revolt in a hope for a better life that Swedes made convenient for you. Let them try to get what you have already gotten by submitting your immigration application.


----------



## mahatir

Full Moon said:


> If this escalates, then the IRGC may get into a direct militant conflict with the people. It is likely that the flow of weapons to the rebels may take place soon from the boarders or through smugglers.


Basij already killing illegal protestors/rioters from the first day . The Islamist nature of mullah regime will make it hard for them to reform and they have always resorted to killing to suppress the opposition . 

Even if this turns out into a civil war which I sought the Iranian regime will win they are prepared to kill as many people as required to stay in power .


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947515891130028034

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947548825270571008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947546807386755072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

mahatir said:


> Basij already killing illegal protestors/rioters from the first day . The Islamist nature of mullah regime will make it hard for them to reform and they have always resorted to killing to suppress the opposition .
> 
> Even if this turns out into a civil war which I sought the Iranian regime will win they are prepared to kill as many people as required to stay in power .



True. Massacres could, however, lead to dismantling Iran on ethnic basis. Non-Persian components of Iranians have been part of Iran by the force of the Safavids army which didin't change until today.


----------



## mahatir

Full Moon said:


> True. Massacres could, however, lead to dismantling Iran on ethnic basis. Non-Persian components of Iranians have been part of Iran by the force of the Safavids army which didin't change until today.


The situation in Iran is not ask you think ; various ethnic groups have intermarried and Iran had always been ruled by Azeri turks up until today . Most of the Basij and IRGC consists of Azeri turks and ahead Arabs . 

Kurds and Baloch are the only ethnic groups outside the system due to their sunni background by their percentage barely crosses 9 percent and the Iranian regime are prepared to slaugher if they lost control .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Full Moon said:


> You haven't been living in Iran for a very long time apparently, given that you are fluent in Swedish as evident by being able to write in Swedish here in this forum. You left Iran and moved to a remote cold country for a reason. It is the same reason that made these people revolt in a hope for a better life that Swedes made convenient for you. Let them try to get what you have already gotten by submitting your immigration application.



You know nothing about me and how i came here so keep quite on that account!

The protesters are free to express themselves. I have no problem with that.

Your kind however are simple enough to think that you will somehow gain from this. You won’t! You can only dream and enjoy all the butthurt you’ve had in 2017 and how much more of it you will receive in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

mahatir said:


> The situation in Iran is not ask you think ; various ethnic groups have intermarried and Iran had always been ruled by Azeri turks up until today . Most of the Basij and IRGC consists of Azeri turks and ahead Arabs .
> 
> Kurds and Baloch are the only ethnic groups outside the system due to their sunni background by their percentage barely crosses 9 percent and the Iranian regime are prepared to slaugher if they lost control .



Probably true, absent outside encouragement for ethnic divisions inside Iran. It is not necessarily difficult for outside powers to flame ethnic hatred inside Iran the same way Iran did with sectarian hatred in Iraq, Yemen, and Bahrain.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I have told you some years ago that this moment is coming to Iran. Now you see it in your own eyes, and you may feel it or touch it quite closely. That is the Persian proxy empire you wasted good part of your life defending. Enjoy it to the fullest.


Nothing is coming to iran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mahatir

SALMAN F said:


> Nothing is coming to iran


Anything can come due to poverty and squandering the people wealth over worthless groups like Hamas and hezbollah. Anyway iran does possess the capacity and power to suppress any insurgency or protests but the question is how long these protests will last and the damage it will cause to Iran influence . 

The people in Iran will continue to be used by opposition groups and maybe foreign powers as tools against the regime as long as they live in poverty ; unemployment and harsh life conditions. 

The solution is simple to avoid future protests by reducing foreign expenditure and spending more at home and trying to give up their revolutionary foreign policy in order to remove foreign sanctions which will give a big boast to the Iranian economy .



Full Moon said:


> Probably true, absent outside encouragement for ethnic divisions inside Iran. It is not necessarily difficult for outside powers to flame ethnic hatred inside Iran the same way Iran did with sectarian hatred in Iraq, Yemen, and Bahrain.


Iran has been losing influence in 2016 and 2017 . They have been completely shut out of Yemen ; Russia controls Syria and their forces inside Syrian are being bombed by Israel on a routinely bases without any response .

The events in Iran will further erode their influence in Syria and lebanon


Full Moon said:


> Probably true, absent outside encouragement for ethnic divisions inside Iran. It is not necessarily difficult for outside powers to flame ethnic hatred inside Iran the same way Iran did with sectarian hatred in Iraq, Yemen, and Bahrain.


Ethnic hatred would only work if secular Persian fascists take over and that will never happen . 

Anyway these protests will certainly affect iran's foreign influence as the government will focus more on supporting their internal security at the expense of funding hezbollah and other terror organizations supported by iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

mahatir said:


> Anything can come due to poverty and squandering the people wealth over worthless groups like Hamas and hezbollah. Anyway iran does possess the capacity and power to suppress any insurgency or protests but the question is how long these protests will last and the damage it will cause to Iran influence .
> 
> The people in Iran will continue to be used by opposition groups and maybe foreign powers as tools against the regime as long as they live in poverty ; unemployment and harsh life conditions.
> 
> The solution is simple to avoid future protests by reducing foreign expenditure and spending more at home and trying to give up their revolutionary foreign policy in order to remove foreign sanctions which will give a big boast to the Iranian economy .


 I agree with you but I meant the nationalistic and religious nature of iran will not be like Syria and Libya it's also the different nature of shiasm from sunni Islam


----------



## mahatir

Full Moon said:


> I have told you some years ago that this moment is coming to Iran. Now you see it in your own eyes, and you may feel it or touch it quite closely. That is the Persian proxy empire you wasted good part of your life defending. Enjoy it to the fullest.


I would say 2018 will witness Russia taking full control over the events in Syria and the gulf consolidating their control over Yemen . These 2 events will certainly damage what's remaining from Iran influence . 

Iran could no longer use Syria as a front to wage proxy wars against other countries and hezbollah in Lebanon would not dare to start a war with Israel which would mean his end as they have the green light to carpet bomb him in the next possible war. 

Iran will resort to isil style terrorism through its terror cells but this is ineffective and will not add any strategic advantage and other countries can simply respond by funding opposition groups in Iran which means the protests/riots would last longer for the Iranian regime forcing them to kill more of its own people and spending less abroad .


----------



## bozorgmehr

People are protesting against the corruption of an islamo-fascist mafia that has been robbing them blind for the past 40 years, and has been using mass murder, torture, rape, violence, targeted killings and all manner of coercion and blackmail tactics to keep them in submission.

A few families connected to the highest levels of the regime and the leader have been getting fatter and fatter and becoming obscenely rich, while presiding over the systematic dispossession of the average Iranian through regime sanctioned schemes and sweetheart deals, resulting in industrial scale thefts of the country's financial resources.

The system is thoroughly corrupt. The people with the guns (IRGC) control the economy. There's no independent judiciary. The justice system is just a political tool in the hands of the IRGC and the leader. There's no transparency. They convict you of whatever they want behind closed doors, and there's no accountability. There's no oversight over the security system. They nab people from their homes in the middle of the night. And later deliver their beaten and tortured bodies to their families. And nobody can say a word.

Same is true with the TV, radio and mass media. The totalitarian regime decides which movies can be shown, which singer can sing, which books can be published and which newspapers can be printed.

They also control the only means of effecting change within the system, by deciding who may or may not represent the voice of people, and disqualifying whomever they don't like. They can even remove sitting elected officials, simply by issuing a decree, as they recently did in the city of Yazd.

And when people come to protest all of this, they tell you with a serious face that you need to have the permission of thieves to protest their theft. The bitter irony...

Corruption and lawlessness is inherent to this regime. There is no reforming it. It is an ideological system meant to implement a particular islamist vision, at any cost. It was never meant to work for the benefit of the Iranian people. Ideas like the rule of law, accountability and transparency would be the end of them. Corruption, theft and abuse of power are natural by-products of this system...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

SALMAN F said:


> I agree with you but I meant the nationalistic and religious nature of iran will not be like Syria and Libya it's also the different nature of shiasm from sunni Islam


Certainly not and it's not due to religion but rather that iran has well trained security forces and majority of Iranians are against partition whether turks ; Arabs or Persians and these groups for over 85 percent of Iran . 

Baloch and kurds have always been under effective control and they do not possess the capacity or ability to break from Iran, they can though continue running small insurgencies within their villages and towns nothing more than that . 

Foreign powers understand they cannot take down the Iranian government but they are utilizing such protests and events to force the Iranian government to spend more on their internal security and reduce support for their foreign proxies in Lebanon and Syria . 

The pictures of Iranian citizens killed in cold blood by Iranian security forces will damage iran's soft power and image that it supports democracy . 

Iran's regime is not different than any other Arab regime ; it's a repressive government and would be willing to do anything to stay in power . 

My only problem with Iran is their support for foreign armed groups other than that I don't care what they do in their borders and I certainly favor them over the Iranian opposition . 

The partition of Iran would be a casatrophe for the middle east and Saudi Arabia will be next if that happens my god forbid .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Å
> 
> The drilling of oil in Iran was a result of a business deal, which was renegotiated several times.
> Nationalization is another name for grand theft, and is not more legal than overthrowing Mossadegh through a coup.
> Both are examples of ”might is right”.



you are 100% wrong. You could not be more wrong if you tried. anglo looting of Iranian oil and other resources was never a "business deal" but a imperialisticly imposed tax by the british on the Iranian nations wealth. 

please read up a little history before spewing ignorance. The oil issue in iran is extremely sensitive. And its outright insulting to call the british looting of iran (and half the other world they looted) as "business deals" 

its astonishing how ignorant "western people" are of imperialism. a product of fine propaganda not even stalin could match

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bozorgmehr

Protests finally make it to the great city of Tabriz, the city of Constitutional Revolution a century ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

BATMAN said:


> Indeed the biggest devil ever known in history of Islam.


Why because he kicked the puppet of the west out of iran?!


----------



## mahatir

bozorgmehr said:


> People are protesting against the corruption of an islamo-fascist mafia that has been robbing them blind for the past 40 years, and has been using mass murder, torture, rape, violence, targeted killings and all manner of coercion and blackmail tactics to keep them in submission.
> 
> A few families connected to the highest levels of the regime and the leader have been getting fatter and fatter and becoming obscenely rich, while presiding over the systematic dispossession of the average Iranian through regime sanctioned schemes and sweetheart deals, resulting in industrial scale thefts of the country's financial resources.
> 
> The system is thoroughly corrupt. The people with the guns (IRGC) control the economy. There's no independent judiciary. The justice system is just a political tool in the hands of the IRGC and the leader. There's no transparency. They convict you of whatever they want behind closed doors, and there's no accountability. There's no oversight over the security system. They nab people from their homes in the middle of the night. And later deliver their beaten and tortured bodies to their families. And nobody can say a word.
> 
> Same is true with the TV, radio and mass media. The totalitarian regime decides which movies can be shown, which singer can sing, which books can be published and which newspapers can be printed.
> 
> They also control the only means of effecting change within the system, by deciding who may or may not represent the voice of people, and disqualifying whomever they don't like. They can even remove sitting elected officials, simply by issuing a decree, as they recently did in the city of Yazd.
> 
> And when people come to protest all of this, they tell you with a serious face that you need to have the permission of thieves to protest their theft. The bitter irony...
> 
> Corruption and lawlessness is inherent to this regime. There is no reforming it. It is an ideological system meant to implement a particular islamist vision, at any cost. It was never meant to work for the benefit of the Iranian people. Ideas like the rule of law, accountability and transparency would be the end of them. Corruption, theft and abuse of power are natural by-products of this system...



Regardless of the regime negative flaws the remain the only good alternative for iran's unity and stability. 

Iran will only change when the average Iranian stops stealing and cheating . The government you have is made up of Iranians not Martians . 

Anyway the government's needs to stop wasting iran wealth over foreign adventures and it will surely help improve the situation internally for the people of Iran . 

The fascist Persian opposition will make things worse for iran if they come to power .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

SALMAN F said:


> Why because he kicked the puppet of the west out of iran?!



He was installed by west to eventually weaken Pakistan.
All the fanaticism we see in Pakistan streets is because of what he brought with him from west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SALMAN F said:


> Why because he kicked the puppet of the west out of iran?!


LOL that vermin was shipped into Iran by AIR *FRANCE*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

Iran in a nutshell

1 The economic misery have not been decreased

2 Corruption has spread under the ayatoilets.

3 Their brightest Iranian minds escape the country and make it big in the west.

4 The ayatoilets has produced fierce anti Shia clergy sentiments in their own country and lead many people to relinquish their faith.

5 Foreign policy which have produced a catastrophe and hundreds of thousands of muslim dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> LOL that vermin was shipped into Iran by AIR *FRANCE*.


France and the west give asylum even for the likes of al Qaeda so what's your point they also supported saddam when he invaded iran


----------



## bozorgmehr

mahatir said:


> Regardless of the regime negative flaws the remain the only good alternative for iran's unity and stability.
> 
> Iran will only change when the average Iranian stops stealing and cheating . The government you have is made up of Iranians not Martians .
> 
> Anyway the government's needs to stop wasting iran wealth over foreign adventures and it will surely help improve the situation internally for the people of Iran .
> 
> The fascist Persian opposition will make things worse for iran if they come to power .


The only fascists i see is you and your fellow islamists, whether Shia or Sunni... You're just an ignorant person who hates out of fear... If you had the slightest insight into the Iranian ethos, culture and history, you would have known that Iran was originally created as a multi ethnic, multi confessional and a generally tolerant mindset from day one. Even Herodotus said as much way back, circa 400 BC.

There are many Arabs who have migrated to Iran over time and have made it their home. Many of whom that I know from personal connection, who have laid their lives on the line for the country, when in conflict with Arab countries. One of them is my Aunt's husband who had a life long career in the Iranian Navy, before and after the revolution.

But I have no interest in convincing you either way, as your opinion has no bearing on what decisions we make next. But you need to worry about your hateful and intolerant ways, as it will increasingly be called out and rejected across the muslim world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

bozorgmehr said:


> Protests finally make it to the great city of Tabriz, the city of Constitutional Revolution a century ago...



This is the other corner of Iran.... as I said, it appears situation is breweing to the level of 2009 elections. Where Ahmedi Nejad was announced as President, while 95% of popular vote was for Mossuvi.


----------



## zartosht

500 said:


> LOL that vermin was shipped into Iran by AIR *FRANCE*.



There was a good reason for that. 

they forcefully put the crown on their Pahlavi puppet twice (1941, 1953) . He was a spent piece by 1979 with cancer. They could not save him a 3rd time. 

The most powerful non-shahi forces in iran at the time were the islamists, and a distant second/third were probably Tudeh, And MEK. MEK and tudeh were both leftists, and team west was terrified of a iran geopolitically aligning with the USSR. 

So that's why Khomeini was in france, surrounded 24/7 by western media who broadcast his messages to iran. they preferred the islamists to take power to the leftists.. 

and one must remember that the khomenei in exile was completely different then khomeni who had seized power in iran. He was not all that anti-western in exile. And even said he would not impose an Islamist sharia on iran.

my opinion is he changed after he got a full briefing of geopolitics, Western imperialism over iran and completely rejected that and embraced extreme independence and Islamism.... 

all things considered, given irans situation I will still take it over a puppet limp hand "king" (servant). The revolution for all its ups and downs unquestionably secured irans independence and dignitiy. You can partly thank your precious west and their greed/imperialism for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

bozorgmehr said:


> The only fascists i see is you and your fellow islamists, whether Shia or Sunni... You're just an ignorant person who hates out of fear... If you had the slightest insight into the Iranian ethos, culture and history, you would have known that Iran was originally created as a multi ethnic, multi confessional and a generally tolerant mindset from day one. Even Herodotus said as much way back, circa 400 BC.
> 
> There are many Arabs who have migrated to Iran over time and have made it their home. Many of whom that I know from personal connection, who have laid their lives on the line for the country, when in conflict with Arab countries. One of them is my Aunt's husband who had a life long career in the Iranian Navy, before and after the revolution.
> 
> But I have no interest in convincing you either way, as your opinion has no bearing on what decisions we make next. But you need to worry about your hateful and intolerant ways, as it will increasingly be called out and rejected across the muslim world...


The basij and other Shia militias will finish off these riots .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

zartosht said:


> you are 100% wrong. You could not be more wrong if you tried. anglo looting of Iranian oil and other resources was never a "business deal" but a imperialisticly imposed tax by the british on the Iranian nations wealth.
> 
> please read up a little history before spewing ignorance. The oil issue in iran is extremely sensitive. And its outright insulting to call the british looting of iran (and half the other world they looted) as "business deals"
> 
> its astonishing how ignorant "western people" are of imperialism. a product of fine propaganda not even stalin could match



Feel free to totally rewrite the Wiki on this because it does not support your version at all.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Persian_Oil_Company

There is no oil coming up from the ground without someone finding the oil.
Finding oil requires a lot of upfront investment, which was done by the British.
The British were awarded a contract by the Iranian government, which would give the Iranian government a share of the profits.
At that time Iran was obviously content with the agreement.
After the oil was found, Iran wanted to change the agreement.
This is how poor businessmen do business.


----------



## zartosht

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Feel free to totally rewrite the Wiki on this because it does not support your version at all.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Persian_Oil_Company
> 
> There is no oil coming up from the ground without someone finding the oil.
> Finding oil requires a lot of upfront investment, which was done by the British.
> The British were awarded a contract by the Iranian government, which would give the Iranian government a share of the profits.
> At that time Iran was obviously content with the agreement.
> After the oil was found, Iran wanted to change the agreement.
> This is how poor businessmen do business.


.

are you really this ignorant or just pretending to be?

can I come into your house, uninvited. Put a barrel of a gun to your head. And forcefully impose on you a "business deal" where by I extract all the resources off your land, And give you peanuts as compensation.. 

would you consider that a "business deal" So I guess the british must have been in "business deals" in india and the other half of the world they looted as well.. Are you serious? do you really not understand the difference? The power balance. they way the deals were imposed. The coercion and threats involved with it? 

Any agreement imposed by coercion or threat are void internationally. Iran wasn't renegotiationg anything but trying to prevent british loot of Iranian national resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mahatir

riots/protests in Tehran 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Terrorists/rioters attacking Basij soldiers 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947583277908529153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

zartosht said:


> .
> 
> are you really this ignorant or just pretending to be?
> 
> can I come into your house, uninvited. Put a barrel of a gun to your head. And forcefully impose on you a "business deal" where by I extract all the resources off your land, And give you peanuts as compensation..
> 
> would you consider that a "business deal" So I guess the british must have been in "business deals" in india and the other half of the world they looted as well.. Are you serious? do you really not understand the difference? The power balance. they way the deals were imposed. The coercion and threats involved with it?
> 
> Any agreement imposed by coercion or threat are void internationally. Iran wasn't renegotiationg anything but trying to prevent british loot of Iranian national resources.



Just a tip. This Swede isn’t ignorant. He does it on purpose in every thread. Twisting facts is his hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947569000049004544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947532340997316613


zartosht said:


> .
> 
> are you really this ignorant or just pretending to be?
> 
> can I come into your house, uninvited. Put a barrel of a gun to your head. And forcefully impose on you a "business deal" where by I extract all the resources off your land, And give you peanuts as compensation..
> 
> would you consider that a "business deal" So I guess the british must have been in "business deals" in india and the other half of the world they looted as well.. Are you serious? do you really not understand the difference? The power balance. they way the deals were imposed. The coercion and threats involved with it?
> 
> Any agreement imposed by coercion or threat are void internationally. Iran wasn't renegotiationg anything but trying to prevent british loot of Iranian national resources.



The very same British/Americans you are attacking now are the ones supporting the riots in Iran right now . If you had any honour you should be fighting now along with your Basij brothers to eliminate the traitors .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

mahatir said:


> The very same British/Americans you are attacking now are the ones supporting the riots in Iran right now . If you had any honour you should be fighting now along with your Basij brothers to eliminate the traitors .



While I do not support the protests, I do not consider the vast majority of the protesters to be traitors. The vast vaaaaast majority are good people fed up with certain conditions and should have a right to express themselves.

with that said, They have no right to cause instability, destroy public property or become security threats to the state. Even western countries deal very harshly to these types of threats and I don't think iran should be different.

and these protests are really nothing. They will fizzle soon. the government is not even taking them very seriously.
If they were a real threat , these couple of hundred demonstrators would not be able to breath in all reality .

the government response would include masses of uniformed riot police blocking off all major avenues, roads, squares to prevent mass movement of people. masses of plainclothes basijis and IRGC operatives attacking and breaking up crowds. Complete shut down of social media, internet, communication methods. mass raids on leaders, mass arrests with reports of bad treatment in prison, mass mobilization of millions of pro-government supporters, and escalating more and more from there. 

we have not even seen 1/100th of the governments response capability yet. For now I think they are mostly tolerating it as much as feasibly possible and hoping it fizzles. 2009 really rattled the government. I don't see anything resembling the same type of fear this time around to be honest. This has really been blown out of proportion to be honest in my opinon.



Dalit said:


> Just a tip. This Swede isn’t ignorant. He does it on purpose in every thread. Twisting facts is his hobby.



that's what I suspected as well.. trying to play dumb by posting some wiki article. I doubt even british politicians would be able to go back and justify past british actions/imperialism as business deals without getting mocked.

its a little insulting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

mahatir said:


> Terrorists/rioters attacking Basij soldiers


Are you crazy? those are educated people, all they want is fair elections!


----------



## Sina-1

zartosht said:


> Any agreement imposed by coercion or threat are void internationally. Iran wasn't renegotiationg anything but trying to prevent british loot of Iranian national resources.



Well put!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

zartosht said:


> While I do not support the protests, I do not consider the vast majority of the protesters to be traitors. The vast vaaaaast majority are good people fed up with certain conditions and should have a right to express themselves.
> 
> with that said, They have no right to cause instability, destroy public property or become security threats to the state. Even western countries deal very harshly to these types of threats and I don't think iran should be different.
> 
> and these protests are really nothing. They will fizzle soon. the government is not even taking them very seriously.
> If they were a real threat , these couple of hundred demonstrators would not be able to breath in all reality .
> 
> the government response would include masses of uniformed riot police blocking off all major avenues, roads, squares to prevent mass movement of people. masses of plainclothes basijis and IRGC operatives attacking and breaking up crowds. Complete shut down of social media, internet, communication methods. mass raids on leaders, mass arrests with reports of bad treatment in prison, mass mobilization of millions of pro-government supporters, and escalating more and more from there.
> 
> we have not even seen 1/100th of the governments response capability yet. For now I think they are mostly tolerating it as much as feasibly possible and hoping it fizzles. 2009 really rattled the government. I don't see anything resembling the same type of fear this time around to be honest. This has really been blown out of proportion to be honest in my opinon.
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I suspected as well.. trying to play dumb by posting some wiki article. I doubt even british politicians would be able to go back and justify past british actions/imperialism as business deals without getting mocked.
> 
> its a little insulting


Sorry man I confused you with the other guy called zurkari , the post was reply to him not you; sorry again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Can someone please make a thread and post only relevant informative videos/news?



BATMAN said:


> They simply demand fair elections, it happens in Pakistan too... we don't lable such protesters as terrorists.



If elections in Iran are not fair, why did people dance in the streets when Rouhani was elected???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

BATMAN said:


> Are you crazy? those are educated people, all they want is fair elections!


These people are controlled by fascist Persians and USA they do not deserve any rights and basij will deal with them accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Dalit said:


> Just a tip. This Swede isn’t ignorant. He does it on purpose in every thread. Twisting facts is his hobby.



No, twisting *back* facts, when others twist them is my hobby.

The facts here are that the deal was made *1901*. Way before Great Britain had any control over Iran.
Iran would get 50% share of the company, and 16% of the profits, without investing a penny.
Oil was found 1908, after tons of money was spent by the British, and nothing by Iran.
Great Britain occupied Iran during the war, but left 1921. Deals were not renegotiated during that time.
The deal was renegotiated several times later, giving Iran more and more, until Iran decided to grab it all, and Great Britain resorted to supporting a coup.
Both examples of ”might is right” reasoning as stated in my first comment.


----------



## jewishm

good times


----------



## The SC

*Ahmadinejad's supporters enter the demonstrations in force..* 

Hosam al-Din Ashna, Iran's cultural advisor, wrote on Twitter, accusing Ahmadinejad, Baha'is and naïves of supporting the unrest

"The country is facing major challenges, including unemployment, inflation, corruption, high prices, water shortages and social inequalities," saying that "people really have rights to their voice being heard, and security and police officials must deal with the protests with openness ." But he added: "We have to be aware that no crisis in any country has been resolved on the street and on the basis of violence."

Hosam al-Din Ashna accused Ahmadinejad's followers of "working behind the scenes and supporting the events," pointing out that "the fire set by Ahmadinejad will challenge the regime for a long time."

The hardline cleric Ahmad Khatami categorized the protestors into three categories: the first included citizens who "lost their deposits in troubled financial institutions", the second included "naïve people who do not understand the depth of the issues"; and the third, "anti-revolutionaries trying to exploit the protests." 
He also spoke about a "website run by Baha'is" outside Iran, accusing them of "inciting unrest".


*Ahmadinejad, addressing Rouhani: the people who took you to the presidency will make you fall..*


Ahmadinejad :
"Some of the current officials live away from the problems of the people and concerns, and do not know anything about the reality of the society," adding that "what Iran suffers today is mismanagement and not lack of economic resources."

"The government team of Hassan Rohani see themselves that they own the land, and that the people is an ignorant community who does not know," pointing out that "the people are discontented with this government; because of the monopoly of public wealth."


The demonstrators chanted "Death to Rohani and the dictator" and called the government "deceptive to the people and exploiting religion to humiliate the citizens."

The demonstrators also called on the government and the regime to pay attention to the people and not spend the money abroad, to support armed groups working for the interests of the regime.



*A prominent politician of the hard-line fundamentalist movement, Mohammed Baqir Qalibaf*: Economic corruption is rampant in the country, noting that "the economy of the country has not been in a state of growth for years."

Qalibaf, a current member of Iran's Expediency Council, said in a speech in the northern Iranian city of Mahmudabad that "the economic corruption spreading in the country is because people are not involved in the economy."

Qalibaf revealed that 4% of the Iranian society is turning against the law and crushing people and do not give the opportunity to make decisions, there is no difference in that they are leaders of the current fundamentalist or reformist, he said.

The Iranian politician pointed out that "some people who are thirsty for power, do not attach any importance to the lives of citizens and their living conditions."


----------



## Arabi

Ivanka Trump supports the Iranians


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947583871314427905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabi said:


> Ivanka Trump supports the Iranians
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947583871314427905


The one who glorified the women rights in Saudi Arabia?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

jewishm said:


> good times


You and Najdi ignorant thugs will go to your graves with your wishes against Iran.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Rukarl and @bozorgmehr this post is for you guys.
Is he want to bring freedom to Iranian?





protests and demonstrations hijacked by some thugs related to VOA and by their encourage become to total chaos and riot.
these scums start to teach assholes how to make koktolmolotoves and other danger things in their telegram channels.

Just watch below video and his language




and





and why you think people of Iran will stay with these anarchist thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohd497

A.P. Richelieu said:


> No, twisting *back* facts, when others twist them is my hobby.
> 
> The facts here are that the deal was made *1901*. Way before Great Britain had any control over Iran.
> Iran would get 50% share of the company, and 16% of the profits, without investing a penny.
> Oil was found 1908, after tons of money was spent by the British, and nothing by Iran.
> Great Britain occupied Iran during the war, but left 1921. Deals were not renegotiated during that time.
> The deal was renegotiated several times later, giving Iran more and more, until Iran decided to grab it all, and Great Britain resorted to supporting a coup.
> Both examples of ”might is right” reasoning as stated in my first comment.


You cannot be more wrong. You seem to think british were all good people making deals here and there. If iran rejected the deal at that time also 1901 they would have been captured. Deals were made by "threats". get it?
Example of todays time can be of US. Though this country doesnt occupy any country but can make "deals" giving threats to other countries. If denied sanctions, coup and other measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mahatir said:


> Read rukari comments again you clearly stated these protests areally made to take down "wannabe Arabs rulings Iran " I told you from the beginning these protests were done by secular extremists who hate Arabs and anything to do with Islam .
> 
> You clearly know who these people are and what they stand for ; Arabs are ignorant of Iran and have no idea what the Iranian opposition stands for but me and you know exactly what these people are like .



Doesn't sound too bad, I do not mind seeing it happen


----------



## SubWater

@mahatir 
Can I ask you what is your sources?
From first day you start to warn Arabs and Saudis about goal and demands of protests (which later become to riots) and future of this movement !!!!!!!


----------



## bozorgmehr

SubWater said:


> You and Najdi ignorant thugs will go to your graves with your wishes against Iran.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Rukarl and @bozorgmehr this post is for you guys.
> Is he want to bring freedom to Iranian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protests and demonstrations hijacked by some thugs related to VOA and by their encourage become to total chaos and riot.
> these scums start to teach assholes how to make koktolmolotoves and other danger things in their telegram channels.
> 
> Just watch below video and his language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why you think people of Iran will stay with these anarchist thugs.


 
Lol... and pray tell, who taught people to make molotov cocktails back in 1978? Please think a little bit... with your brain. You have to refer to your own reason and judgment and make up your own mind about what this guy says. Don't ask me. He's a clown, as far as I'm concerned. But there's no shortage of those, all the way around...

Now I have a question for you and @zartosht. In what universe is it possible to bring under control an oppressive and violent regime, which for 40 years has been robbing and stealing and killing and imprisoning and torturing and raping and committing every crime imaginable, without at least a minimal amount of violence? Because things certainly don't work like that in this uinverse! Violence is the islamists' operational method. They take pride in crushing their opponents. That's how they maintain power. There's gonna be a lot more violence and bloodshed before they are defeated. They won't go willingly. They won't give up power by words. Otherwise they wouldn't have killed and imprisoned so many people up to now. So please come back to this universe and don't delude yourselves. 

These kids have been really behaving themselves up to now. There isn't really much damage to speak of, after 4 days of rioting. But wait till you see the security forces start cracking down on them like last time. Then you will see them flip. Then you're gonna see some violence. Last time around, they were protecting the basijis they were capturing. I have feeling this time will be different...



mangekyousharingan said:


> Can someone please make a thread and post only relevant informative videos/news?
> 
> 
> 
> If elections in Iran are not fair, why did people dance in the streets when Rouhani was elected???



Because they managed to prevent a corrupt islamist monster, personally responsible for the summary murders of thousands of people from taking office and setting himself up to be the next dictator in chief, by choosing a less corrupt and less murderous islamist monster. Its not very difficult to understand...


----------



## Dalit

SALMAN F said:


> The one who glorified the women rights in Saudi Arabia?!



We all know how these protests are going to end up. Iranian spring won’t work.



mohd497 said:


> You cannot be more wrong. You seem to think british were all good people making deals here and there. If iran rejected the deal at that time also 1901 they would have been captured. Deals were made by "threats". get it?
> Example of todays time can be of US. Though this country doesnt occupy any country but can make "deals" giving threats to other countries. If denied sanctions, coup and other measures.



Thanks for this strong rebuttal. I don’t feel the need to reply anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

mahatir said:


> The basij and other Shia militias will finish off these riots .


I know Islamists are good at violence and murder. But they've already been at it for 40 years. And the tide seems to be turning against them. People have become bolder, as time has gone by, not more scared. Now they're going directly against Khamenei. So the clock seems to be ticking faster against them, not slower....


----------



## bozorgmehr

BATMAN said:


> This is the other corner of Iran.... as I said, it appears situation is breweing to the level of 2009 elections. Where Ahmedi Nejad was announced as President, while 95% of popular vote was for Mossuvi.



Well last time there was a clear and identifiable trigger that caused people to poor into the streets. So the regime felt confident enough to explain that away as a political conflict and proceed with their stalinist propaganda campaign to smear and discredit their opponents and finally break them down by putting them on mass show trials and making them read out force confessions about their crimes.

This time things are different. There was no clear trigger. Things evloved from fake protests organized by regime operatives to scapegoat the Rouhani administration for the problems. But nobody was fooled. Another thing is that the protests are spread across provinces and even small towns much more widely. And the people protesting are also different. They're not some affluent Tehranis demanding their intellectual rights. Last time around, by this time, the crackdown was well under way. So it seems like the regime is very carefully considering their options. But I can't help but imagine that the fact that they're playing with fire has dawned on some of them... Either way, this is good for the future of Iran...


----------



## mahatir

SubWater said:


> @mahatir
> Can I ask you what is your sources?
> From first day you start to warn Arabs and Saudis about goal and demands of protests (which later become to riots) and future of this movement !!!!!!!



These are not protests and from the first day I warned that rioters goal is to push Iran to civil war and intimidate Iranian Security forces to kill them. The extreme secular opposition is behind these riots with the help of some traitors within the Iranian regime who want to bring down Rouhani government, most probably Ahmadi Najad followers. 

In June 2017 USA foreign minister talked about changing Iranian government by encouraging domestic uprising. 
The opposition mainly consist of extreme secular opposition whom are against religion and anything related to Arabs especially Islam and I guess you saw the videos where mosques and religious places were burned by the protestors. 

The Americans have a grand plan to partition countries in the region including Turkey , Saudi Arabia and Iran . All these countries have contributed either directly knowing or by ignorance to this American plan by the dectruction of Syria , Yemen and Iraq . Iran is next on the list followed by Saudi Arabia and Turkey . 

If the protests in Iran hopefully fail it will at-least delay American partition plants and Saudi Arabia will not be targeted , but if god forbid this happens then Saudi Arabia will face partition and crises if Iran falls to the opposition forces. 

The map below was published in 2006 by American neo-cons and if you have a close look at this map you will see a part of it has been already implemented on the ground .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Videos from the 10th and 11th of Dey.






I especially loved my Sunni Balooch brother in their Shalwar Kamiz chanting "Independence, Freedom and Iranian Republic". That's all I ever asked for. I, as an Iranian citizen, am deprived of the right to vote for my Sunni, Christian, Zoroastrian, Jewish or Bahai compatriots to represent me and represent my country. Down with the Shia ISIS...

Also notice the number of women among the protesters at night. They must feel safe and protected among their male counterparts. These people are not out there to kill, pillage and take away other people's rights. They just want to get their own rights back...

Other slogans (they rhyme in Persian):
- Leave Syria alone - Think of something for us
- Khamenei have shame - leave the country alone
- Honorable Iranian - Support, support
- The people beg - The sire (khamenei) lords it over
- Don't fear, don't fear - we're all together
- We made the revolution - What a mistake we made
- Death to IRGC
- Basiji - get lost (Basiji are the organized islamist thugs - like the Nazi brown shirts)
- Death to Khamenei
- Death to dictator
- Not Gaza, not Lebanon - My life for Iran
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

bozorgmehr said:


> Lol... and pray tell, who taught people to make molotov cocktails back in 1978? Please think a little bit... with your brain. You have to refer to your own reason and judgment and make up your own mind about what this guy says. Don't ask me. He's a clown, as far as I'm concerned. But there's no shortage of those, all the way around...


and this clown and his friends look like find gold mine after trump presidency.
It seems that you are blind to see increase in their activities.
I think You know poshte pardeh program is linked to IRGC intelligence service and that is their yesterday program.
you can see their other programs in their channels also which clearly is against amadnews and zam gangs.





It looks very stupid they create anti clown program at this critical time.

read these two tweets

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947441456238735360
and know who is behind amadnews which made IRI so angry against them



bozorgmehr said:


> Now I have a question for you and @zartosht. In what universe is it possible to bring under control an oppressive and violent regime, which for 40 years has been robbing and stealing and killing and imprisoning and torturing and raping and committing every crime imaginable, without at least a minimal amount of violence? Because things certainly don't work like that in this uinverse! Violence is the islamists' operational method. They take pride in crushing their opponents. That's how they maintain power. There's gonna be a lot more violence and bloodshed before they are defeated. They won't go willingly. They won't give up power by words. Otherwise they wouldn't have killed and imprisoned so many people up to now. So please come back to this universe and don't delude yourselves.


before any action we must know what we want otherwise is just riots and chaos.
Just look at Syria why they become like this ?????b/c they don't know what they wanted at start.
also you are so naive to think current IRI is same as 1359 IRI.
progressing and change need time and I believe that we can reform regime to better slowly.



bozorgmehr said:


> These kids have been really behaving themselves up to now. There isn't really much damage to speak of, after 4 days of rioting. But wait till you see the security forces start cracking down on them like last time. Then you will see them flip. Then you're gonna see some violence. Last time around, they were protecting the basijis they were capturing. I have feeling this time will be different...


 violence always make thinks worsen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

mohd497 said:


> You cannot be more wrong. You seem to think british were all good people making deals here and there. If iran rejected the deal at that time also 1901 they would have been captured. Deals were made by "threats". get it?
> Example of todays time can be of US. Though this country doesnt occupy any country but can make "deals" giving threats to other countries. If denied sanctions, coup and other measures.



The British government only got interested in Iranian oil about 1913, when production began.
The Royal Navy had not began to move from coal to oil in 1901.
Initially, it was all private companies dealing with Iran, without capabilities of threatening anyone.
It was not known that there was any oil until 1908, so why would anyone make threats before that?

The main reason for the deal was that the oil based economy was not obvious in 1901.
Mass production of cars had just started in 1900.
Iran had no knowledge about oil, and was offered what they considered a good deal.

If no oil was found, no problem since they had not spent any money.
If oil was found, they would get a share.

Iran took it the deal, and when oil was actually found, Iran got greedy,
since now it was apparent that the deal was not as good as they initially thought.


----------



## 500

mahatir said:


> The Americans have a grand plan to partition countries in the region including Turkey , Saudi Arabia and Iran . All these countries have contributed either directly knowing or by ignorance to this American plan by the dectruction of Syria , Yemen and Iraq . Iran is next on the list followed by Saudi Arabia and Turkey .
> 
> If the protests in Iran hopefully fail it will at-least delay American partition plants and Saudi Arabia will not be targeted , but if god forbid this happens then Saudi Arabia will face partition and crises if Iran falls to the opposition forces.
> 
> The map below was published in 2006 by American neo-cons and if you have a close look at this map you will see a part of it has been already implemented on the ground .


This map is published by some kids who know nothing. As u can see that they could not predict the major event of 21th century - the war in Syria.

And funny that some people use that silly map by unknown kids as proof of grand US conspiracy.


----------



## SubWater

mahatir said:


> These are not protests and from the first day I warned that rioters goal is to push Iran to civil war and intimidate Iranian Security forces to kill them. The extreme secular opposition is behind these riots with the help of some traitors within the Iranian regime who want to bring down Rouhani government, most probably Ahmadi Najad followers.
> 
> In June 2017 USA foreign minister talked about changing Iranian government by encouraging domestic uprising.
> The opposition mainly consist of extreme secular opposition whom are against religion and anything related to Arabs especially Islam and I guess you saw the videos where mosques and religious places were burned by the protestors.
> 
> The Americans have a grand plan to partition countries in the region including Turkey , Saudi Arabia and Iran . All these countries have contributed either directly knowing or by ignorance to this American plan by the dectruction of Syria , Yemen and Iraq . Iran is next on the list followed by Saudi Arabia and Turkey .
> 
> If the protests in Iran hopefully fail it will at-least delay American partition plants and Saudi Arabia will not be targeted , but if god forbid this happens then Saudi Arabia will face partition and crises if Iran falls to the opposition forces.
> 
> The map below was published in 2006 by American neo-cons and if you have a close look at this map you will see a part of it has been already implemented on the ground .


You got something but not all of it since yesterday I start to find direction of Iranian intelligence services attack.
They are mostly start to attack amadnews. I haven't heard about these channel since few months ago.
amadnews is really new news agency which mostly spread cheap and fake news but it has many followers in Telegram and is behind most of the current riots.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832
BIG question who is behind amadnews and what is their relation with VOA and CIA.
rohholah zam





Amir Abbas Fakhr Avar





and Seyed Mohamad Hoseini





and probably, you must like to know opinion of these thugs about Arabs and future of middle east. You would be really surprise and they don't think completely same as you.
also don't forget after trump presidency these scums find unlimited money and regularly coming to VOA persian.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

mahatir said:


> The map below was published in 2006 by American neo-cons and if you have a close look at this map you will see a part of it has been already implemented on the ground .



You realize that You, with this comment and map, is accusing the United States of trying to force Israel to retreat to the pre-1967 borders...
That is a novel approach!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

For Iranian members
What is really behind Amadnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

SubWater said:


> For Iranian members
> What is really behind Amadnews



See below rioters burned down Islamic Hawza building , these protests are not about economy anymore. 
This owner of this twitter account is an extremist persian Zoroastrian who regularly posts videos of rioters burning mosques or chanting against Islam , take a look at his extremist account . 

https://twitter.com/PersianGulf4eva?lang=en



mahatir said:


> See below rioters burned down Islamic Hawza building , these protests are not about economy anymore.
> This owner of this twitter account is an extremist persian Zoroastrian who regularly posts videos of rioters burning mosques or chanting against Islam , take a look at his extremist account .
> 
> https://twitter.com/PersianGulf4eva?lang=en


https://twitter.com/PersianGulf4eva?lang=en


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947541890768846848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rukarl said:


> Feel free to totally rewrite the Wiki on this because it does not support your version at all.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Persian_Oil_Company
> 
> There is no oil coming up from the ground without someone finding the oil.
> Finding oil requires a lot of upfront investment, which was done by the British.
> The British were awarded a contract by the Iranian government, which would give the Iranian government a share of the profits.
> At that time Iran was obviously content with the agreement.
> After the oil was found, Iran wanted to change the agreement.
> This is how poor businessmen do business.


just a small correction in masjid suliman where they start digging an areas the oil actually came to surface without even digging.

and also it was not Iran that changed the text of the deal first England changed their law so the company had to pay tax first to England and then pay share of the Iran from that oil which was against the original deal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

A Dubai citizen responds to Dubai's police chief's Twit :

*Tweets Dahi Khalafan, head of Dubai police*: Separation of a Basij commander and surrender of military garrisons to people in Iran

*User's response*: May Allah bless your deceased father, Go to sleep. It's enough for jokes of today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hack-Hook said:


> just a small correction in masjid suliman where they start digging an areas the oil actually came to surface without even digging.
> 
> and also it was not Iran that changed the text of the deal first England changed their law so the company had to pay tax first to England and then pay share of the Iran from that oil which was against the original deal .



That is entering an area where lawyers needs to get involved.
It is not obvious that this violates the deal between the company and Iran,
but it certainly reduces the Iranian income.
A country have the right to decide on taxes for its citizens and for companies operating within its jurisdiction. Profits are normally calculated after taxes.
Still does not change the fact that Iran has a share of the responsibility of what happened.
A better way than Nationalization, would have been increased taxation.


----------



## OldTwilight

IRI will fall at this rate , this is matter of time and lets make it clear , this is just because IRI officials *corruption* that lead us to economic disaster and more than 40 million Iranian who are living under poverty line according of official statics ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> IRI will fall at this rate , this is matter of time and lets make it clear , this is just because IRI officials *corruption* that lead us to economic disaster and more than 40 million Iranian who are living under poverty line according of official statics ....


Don't talk crap brother. Shunting at this moment will not make a big genius of you.

Where do you get your statistics? BBC? Al-Arabiya? VOA? 40 million???? You must be joking

Yes we have corruption and this protest was completely appreciated and justified until maniacs turned it into an unrest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

A.P. Richelieu said:


> That is entering an area where lawyers needs to get involved.
> It is not obvious that this violates the deal between the company and Iran,
> but it certainly reduces the Iranian income.
> A country have the right to decide on taxes for its citizens and for companies operating within its jurisdiction. Profits are normally calculated after taxes.
> Still does not change the fact that Iran has a share of the responsibility of what happened.
> A better way than Nationalization, would have been increased taxation.


can you explain how Iran must have imposed tax on the company ?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hack-Hook said:


> can you explain how Iran must have imposed tax on the company ?



EU just ordered Apple to pay billions in dollars in tax. That is what governments do.

As the British taxed the Anglo-Persian Oil Company so could Iran in different ways.
The difference is of course that the Anglo-Persian Oil company made a deal directly with the government. A tax just on revenue of the company would not be considered fair.
A tax on all shipping (including oil) could hardly be criticized by the British.
In the end there are legal and illegal ways for a government to grab the cash they want.
Nationalization is an illegal way.


----------



## Hack-Hook

A.P. Richelieu said:


> EU just ordered Apple to pay billions in dollars in tax. That is what governments do.
> 
> As the British taxed the Anglo-Persian Oil Company so could Iran in different ways.
> The difference is of course that the Anglo-Persian Oil company made a deal directly with the government. A tax just on revenue of the company would not be considered fair.
> A tax on all shipping (including oil) could hardly be criticized by the British.
> In the end there are legal and illegal ways for a government to grab the cash they want.
> Nationalization is an illegal way.


well no , nationalizing resource is not illegal .specially if one side fail its obligation.


----------



## Rukarl

SUPARCO said:


> Why do Iranians always chant "death" to everyone, is it a cultural thing?


It is something that started in 1979. The Islamic Republic brought it. With them gone hopefully that chant will also go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

SubWater said:


> You and Najdi ignorant thugs will go to your graves with your wishes against Iran.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Rukarl and @bozorgmehr this post is for you guys.
> Is he want to bring freedom to Iranian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protests and demonstrations hijacked by some thugs related to VOA and by their encourage become to total chaos and riot.
> these scums start to teach assholes how to make koktolmolotoves and other danger things in their telegram channels.
> 
> Just watch below video and his language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why you think people of Iran will stay with these anarchist thugs.


Whats your point? There are many opposition clowns in USA, yes. They are not representative for millions of Iranians living inside Iran.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hack-Hook said:


> well no , nationalizing resource is not illegal .specially if one side fail its obligation.


It is breaking a business deal.


----------



## Nevsky

A.P. Richelieu said:


> It is breaking a business deal.


Business deal between who?Between the colonizer(UK) and the colonized country(Iran), how sweet is that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

OldTwilight said:


> we are extremist when its come to "TALKING" ...
> and thanks to IRI , we were risen by chanting "Death to .... " X and Y and when we say "Death to ... " it remind us good old days of our childhood and make us more comfortable ....
> 
> IRI has just two options :
> 1- fight with corruption and make people live hood better ...
> or
> 2- be gone ...​
> we support IR with everything , our wealth , our pride , our blood , but they misunderstand situation and start to threat us as their slaves ...


Current regime cant fight corruption its a major source of corruption itself. It can't change its nutjob ideology either: investing tens of billions in foreign wars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947806370643968001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947808607780921344


----------



## Hack-Hook

A.P. Richelieu said:


> It is breaking a business deal.


the deal already have been broken when they paid less than what they must pay to Iran Government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bosanski vojnik

It's sad to see this thread descend into mindless drivel about colonization

Stay on topic guys

Anyway, with regards to these protests and the many reports I have seen from media both in and outside of Iran + Twitter i am not really sure if they have the capacity to threaten the regime. I think that if in the next 6 days there are no huge anti-regime protests/riots in Teheran these protests will lose steam however if the opposite is the case then we are in for a quiet a ride..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

bosanski vojnik said:


> It's sad to see this thread descend into mindless drivel about colonization
> 
> Stay on topic guys
> 
> Anyway, with regards to these protests and the many reports I have seen from media both in and outside of Iran + Twitter i am not really sure if they have the capacity to threaten the regime. I think that if in the next 6 days there are no huge anti-regime protests/riots in Teheran these protests will lose steam however if the opposite is the case then we are in for a quiet a ride..




If I want to answer you honestly as an Iranian. I say, it's not a revolution because the Islamic Republic of Iran has a lot of supporters. but these demonstrations will make the government to deal seriously with economic corruption. because all Iranian people have this request from government.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hack-Hook said:


> the deal already have been broken when they paid less than what they must pay to Iran Government



The deal was renegotiated several times, and at the time right before Nationalization,Iran got paid much more than they should have been paid according to the initial agreement.


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: the terrorist Mullah regime kills 5 protestors in #Asfahan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947930658562887681
There must be an urgent meeting in the useless UN to discuss the brutality of Iran regime against peaceful protestors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Arabi said:


> BREAKING: the terrorist Mullah regime kills 5 protestors in #Asfahan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947930658562887681
> There must be an urgent meeting in the useless UN to discuss the brutality of Iran regime against peaceful protestors



calm down..


----------



## Sina-1

Arabi said:


> BREAKING: the terrorist Mullah regime kills 5 protestors in #Asfahan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947930658562887681
> There must be an urgent meeting in the useless UN to discuss the brutality of Iran regime against peaceful protestors



In other news: wahabistan stands for 30% of tweets regarding these events.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The city of Tabriz joins the "demonstrations" of Iran; Tabriz is considered the pillar of trade and the most important economic city in Iran..

Exchange of fire between police and demonstrators in Najafabad
*
Reuters
*
These demonstrations look much different than the 2009 which were restrained to Tehran.. this time it includes all major cities and provinces!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

Sina-1 said:


> In other news: wahabistan stands for 30% of tweets regarding these events.


Your regime is even incompetent to be a proper dictatorship. Too incompetent. Must get removed.


----------



## Arabi

A new video shows the security forces open fire on peaceful protestors. at leat one killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Latest news:

Official Iranian TV Death toll rises to 12*

*Iran TV Show Demonstrators trying to break into police stations and military bases .. Security forces are addressing them*

*Police: security man killed and 3 wounded in an attack by demonstrators at a police station in Najaf_abad

Angry Iranians burn the headquarters of the scientific estate and the provincial building in the city of Tabastan in the province of Kilan

Demonstrators of Ahwaz province protest for the fall of the regime of the mullahs*

*Demonstrators of Ahwaz province outs IRGC from Hormuzkhan and Bandar Abbas

News of the control of Iranian demonstrators of one of the most important headquarters of the Revolutionary Guards in the city of Shahin Shahr province ⁧ Isfahan*

*Stratfor Research Center: The near future may bring surprises that will lead to a dangerous and unprecedented development in Iran*

*Demonstrators in ⁧Iran burn the headquarters of the mandate of the Faqih Kurdish cities

Bourse index of Tehran loses about 2400 points due to the demonstrations

Revolutionary Guard warns protesters: you will face "an iron fist"

Iranian media: New protests erupt in central Tehran*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

500 said:


> Current regime cant fight corruption its a major source of corruption itself.



It's ironic.. both states who claimed them self as Islamic are perhaps the most corrupt.


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947573118566064128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947622743654240256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947935125530017792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947943234214428672
The people abhor these ayatoilets, the ayatoilets themselves are those that planted the roots for precisely such a degradation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

SUPARCO said:


> Why do Iranians always chant "death" to everyone, is it a cultural thing?



Cursing has religious origins, but what is common among Islamic revolutionaries of Pakistani origin is 'Lanat be shumar'. This is chanted repeatedly in the hate classes, than it becomes part of life of participants.


----------



## The SC

BATMAN said:


> It's ironic.. both states who claimed them self as Islamic are perhaps the most corrupt.


Corruption is a worldwide phenomena.. and with the economic globalisation, it got worst..
Saudi Arabia just started its campaign against corruption..and Rohani was about to do the same in Iran.. but that is not the main concern of the protestors.. although it has certainly contributed to the protests as a cause among many others..


----------



## mahatir

BATMAN said:


> Cursing has religious origins, but what is common among Islamic revolutionaries of Pakistani origin is 'Lanat be shumar'. This is chanted repeatedly in the hate classes, than it becomes part of life of participants.


There is a power struggle in Iran between hardliners and moderates . Khamenei is now 78 years old and will die soon ; they are both competing in order to have one of their own guys in this position . 

Hardliners in Iran have started these protests to take down rouhani but things got mixed and Iranian opposition utilized these protests to turn it into something different . 

By the way no one from the green movement back in 2009 joined these protests and the rioters despise the green movement and it's supporters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Isfahan is on fire
... Khamenei thugs open fire randomly and have killed several protestors...

Alfalahiya town in Ahwaz is fully under the control of Ahwazian rebels.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

I heard that it all started from mashhad which is not far from Afghanistan. Timing is very telling indeed. 

America must be thrown out of Afghanistan by use of force just like soviets.


----------



## The SC

*Shamkhani: What happens in Iran will end in a few days and Saudi Arabia is behind it

Shamkhani: The internal reasons for the protests are the dissatisfaction of part of the Iranian people with the economic situation*

Conclusion: Shamkhani contradicts himself..

--------------------------------------------------

The unemployment rate in some Iranian cities is 60%, and unemployment is an average of 12%, as announced by Interior Minister Abd al-Rida Fadhli. Finally, poverty affects about half the population, or 40 million people, according to the Khomeini State Relief Committee, 11 million live in marginal areas, 1.5 million are drug addicts, and some 600,000 prisoners woth criminal offenses records, mostly theft and looting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabi said:


> Isfahan is on fire
> ... Khamenei thugs open fire randomly and have killed several protestors...
> 
> Alfalahiya town in Ahwaz is fully under the control of Ahwazian rebels.



Where are you getting your news? Only news I've read is 6 people killed in attack on police station in Isfahan, I'm assuming they're security guards? 

Anyway RIP, no one wants to see people die in any demonstrations ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Violent clashes between Iranian security forces and protesters in the city of Kermanshah

News of dead and wounded by the Iranian security forces in the Kurdish village of Sindj

News of the deaths and injuries by security forces bullets in Isfahan


----------



## Dexon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> Violent clashes between Iranian security forces and protesters in the city of Kermanshah
> 
> News of dead and wounded by the Iranian security forces in the Kurdish village of Sindj
> 
> News of the deaths and injuries by security forces bullets in Isfahan



RIP either side.. but the worst is what these events will cause as far as the Iranian economy is concerned for some years to come.. this political instability will certainly diminish, if not eliminate any foreign investment for years.. it might also force many foreign investors to pull out their existing investments..as well as many commercial and Industrial deals..these protest will make it very hard for Iran to sign any major commercial, Industrial or military deals.. apart the ones it can pay cash for.. but then, lack of cash is already one of the problem causing the protests!
There are many other negative effects.. but these protests have already "achieved" some of the worst to happen to any nation.. no foreign investors will trust Iran's political position for years to come.. regardless of what follows from these protests..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> RIP either side.. but the worst is what these events will cause as far as the Iranian economy is concerned for few years from now.. this political instability will certainly diminish if not eliminate any foreign investment for years.. it might also force many foreign investors to pull out their existing investments..as well as many commercial and Industrial deals..these protest will it very hard for Iran to sign any major commercial, Industrial or military deals.. apart the ones it will pay cash for.. but then lack of cash is already one of the problem causing the protest!
> There are many other negative effects.. but these protests have already "achieved" some of the worst to happen to any nation.. no foreign investors will trust Iran's political position for years to come.. regardless of what follows from these protests..


I am against these protests but Iran must fix it's foreign policy and stop supporting terrorism otherwise these protests/riots will happen more often damaging Iran stability and giving usa a chance to turn it into a civil war at some point in the future .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

mahatir said:


> There is a power struggle in Iran between hardliners and moderates . Khamenei is now 78 years old and will die soon ; they are both competing in order to have one of their own guys in this position .
> 
> Hardliners in Iran have started these protests to take down rouhani but things got mixed and Iranian opposition utilized these protests to turn it into something different .
> 
> By the way no one from the green movement back in 2009 joined these protests and the rioters despise the green movement and it's supporters .



There is no other reason to protest in Iran other than what were the reasons of green movement.
Iran regime rigged 2009 elections on scale never seen in history of mankind and never ever will happen again.


----------



## cabatli_53

You may not agree on politics of Mullahs. You may even criticiZe them very strongly but voising your criticizm to this way on streets with burning right and left at such a critical timescale will just serve the politics of USA / Israel over Muslims and their monarchy puppet states in region. I always support a democratic, social and even secular Iranian Republic with peacefull ways for the benefits of our neighbour but I never get the logic behind guys worshiping a monarchy kingdom controlled by a US backed family, is supporting uprising with a theme of democracy and freedom in other country?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mahatir

BATMAN said:


> There is no other reason to protest in Iran other than what were the reasons of green movement.
> Iran regime rigged 2009 elections on scale never seen in history of mankind and never ever will happen again.


They must change their disastrous foreign policy ; Iran is wasting most of its resources/money supporting terrorism and sectarian groups . 

Iran has always been ruled by authoritarian regimes ; the current regime might be the most democratic Iran ever had . They still have to reform their system by limiting power of khomenie and give more powers to elected officials .



cabatli_53 said:


> You may not agree on politics of Mullahs. You may even criticiZe them very strongly but voising your criticizm to this way on streets with burning right and left at such a critical timescale will just serve the politics of USA / Israel over Muslims and their monarchy puppet states in region. I always support a democratic, social and even secular Iranian Republic with peacefull ways for the benefits of our neighbour but I never get the logic behind guys worshiping a monarchy kingdom controlled by a US backed family, is supporting uprising with a theme of democracy and freedom in other country?


I am against these protests but Iran disastrous foreign policy and support for terrorism is what makes others interfere in their internal affairs . 

They must mind their own business if they wish to keep their country stable otherwise events like what we are witnessing will occur more frequently since Iran is wasting most of its resources on foreign conflicts . 

Turkey by the way is the biggest puppet USA ever had and executed us plans to destroy Syria libya and Iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

mahatir said:


> They must change their disastrous foreign policy



They did in recent past and I'm sure they are always looking for ways to improve them at any given opportunity.
Not so long ago they were celebrating warming up of relation ship with US, but than Arabs screwed US and all of Iranian advancements fall back to 1^2.



Arabi said:


> Khamenei thugs open fire randomly and have killed several protestors...


No surprise... I pity the protesters.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The SC said:


> RIP either side.. but the worst is what these events will cause as far as the Iranian economy is concerned for some years to come.. this political instability will certainly diminish, if not eliminate any foreign investment for years.. it might also force many foreign investors to pull out their existing investments..as well as many commercial and Industrial deals..these protest will make it very hard for Iran to sign any major commercial, Industrial or military deals.. apart the ones it can pay cash for.. but then, lack of cash is already one of the problem causing the protests!
> There are many other negative effects.. but these protests have already "achieved" some of the worst to happen to any nation.. no foreign investors will trust Iran's political position for years to come.. regardless of what follows from these protests..


What about Gezi? One of the biggest protest movements in the history of the Middle East and Europe. More than 5 million people took part in those demonstrations, yet Turkey's economic growth is still considered okay today. 

Iran is the second largest car manufacturer of the Middle East and one of the biggest in the world (in top 20). On top of that, they have even more resources than Saudi Arabia. In fact, I do think that the government will focus on the economy rather than on Syria once these protests are over. This could be the beginning of a positive change.

In the evening one may praise the day, my Saudi friend. 

Personally, I'd prefer a secular Iran, rich and stable. But I would never dare to intervene in a way which could lead to a second Syria. Wether you like or not, Iranians are part of us and they deserve a peaceful transition. But almost anything is better than a war-torn Iran with millions of dead people. This is why I prefer to be quite as a foreigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

BATMAN said:


> They did in recent past and I'm sure they are always looking for ways to improve them at any given opportunity.
> Not so long ago they were celebrating warming up of relation ship with US, but than Arabs screwed US and all of Iranian advancements fall back to 1^2.
> 
> 
> No surprise... I pity the protesters.



They did nothing and the result the riots done by hungry people in Iran , I hope they will get over their arrogance and focus on preserving their country .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

KediKesenFare said:


> What about Gezi? One of the biggest protest movements in the history of the Middle East and Europe. More than 5 million people took part in those demonstrations, yet Turkey's economic growth is still considered okay today.
> 
> Iran is the second largest car manufacturer of the Middle East and one of the biggest in the world (in top 20). On top of that, they have even more resources than Saudi Arabia. In fact, I do think that the government will focus on the economy rather than on Syria once these protests are over. This could be the beginning of a positive change.
> 
> In the evening one may praise the day, my Saudi friend.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a secular Iran, rich and stable. But I would never dare to intervene in a way which could lead to a second Syria. Wether you like or not, Iranians are part of us and they deserve a peaceful transition. But almost anything is better than a war-torn Iran with millions of dead people. This is why I prefer to be quite as a foreigner.


The context is different.. In Iran, the demonstrators are linking the internal policy of Iran to its external policies.. BTW, I am neutral here.. I know that Iranians will chose the best system for them..My previous post stated some realities that you can not compare with Turkey.. just remember that Iran is still under severe international sanctions.. Turkey was not.. That is why I say that the economics' damage is already done.. as for a civil war, I do not wish it for Iran..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

SubWater said:


> and this clown and his friends look like find gold mine after trump presidency.
> It seems that you are blind to see increase in their activities.
> I think You know poshte pardeh program is linked to IRGC intelligence service and that is their yesterday program.
> you can see their other programs in their channels also which clearly is against amadnews and zam gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very stupid they create anti clown program at this critical time.
> 
> read these two tweets
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947179988213624832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947441456238735360
> and know who is behind amadnews which made IRI so angry against them
> 
> 
> before any action we must know what we want otherwise is just riots and chaos.
> Just look at Syria why they become like this ?????b/c they don't know what they wanted at start.
> also you are so naive to think current IRI is same as 1359 IRI.
> progressing and change need time and I believe that we can reform regime to better slowly.
> 
> 
> violence always make thinks worsen.



You're too much into conspiracy theories. Don't be mentally lazy. You ignore the ocean of problems in Iran caused by 40 years of theft, brutality and immorality by the islamist animals and the totlal power they wield in Iran. And instead you zoom in on clown half a world away to explain away the issues. Not very rational, is it? I would ask you to think critically, but unfortunately critical thought is not one the strengths of religious conservative people.



The SC said:


> Corruption is a worldwide phenomena.. and with the economic globalisation, it got worst..
> Saudi Arabia just started its campaign against corruption..and Rohani was about to do the same in Iran.. but that is not the main concern of the protestors.. although it has certainly contributed to the protests as a cause among many others..



Another one of those easy and nonsensical statements that's supposed to make the average poor middle eastern feel comfortable with their monumental shortcomings and abject failures. Corruption is worldwide, but I've never had to pay off a police officer, a customs agent, a building code inspector, a judge, an import licensing official, or even a small time government office employees, in all the years I've lived and traveled throughout the west. So while there might be corruption everywhere, it appears as though 99% of it happens to go on in our countries. So the real question is why are our societies so much more corrupt than the western ones?



skyshadow said:


> If I want to answer you honestly as an Iranian. I say, it's not a revolution because the Islamic Republic of Iran has a lot of supporters. but these demonstrations will make the government to deal seriously with economic corruption. because all Iranian people have this request from government.



If you think you can somehow remove corruption from the islamic system, then I have bridge to sell you in Alaska! Corruption goes with the Islamic Republic, like white goes with milk. In other words it is the very nature of the Islamic Republic that promotes corruption of both, the financial and moral kind. That is how they've held power all these years, through control of information, lack accountability and hte exercise of pwoer to their own benefit. That is corruption itself. So no, the Islamic Republic will never be corruption free. And if you do the things necessary to remove corruption from the system, it will no longer be the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

The SC said:


> just remember that Iran is still under severe international sanctions



Only sever sanctions Iran has are the ones imposed by them self. i.e. no US built hardware.
Otherwise, they are exporting oil as they wish and importing from China / Europe instead.


----------



## mike2000 is back

cabatli_53 said:


> You may not agree on politics of Mullahs. You may even criticiZe them very strongly but voising your criticizm to this way on streets with burning right and left at such a critical timescale will just serve the politics of USA / Israel over Muslims and their monarchy puppet states in region. I always support a democratic, social and even secular Iranian Republic with peacefull ways for the benefits of our neighbour but I never get the logic behind guys worshiping a monarchy kingdom controlled by a US backed family, is supporting uprising with a theme of democracy and freedom in other country?


Huh.... What has this protests got to do with KSA, Gulf States and the West??
So people can't protest again in their own country because it 'might' serve the interests of other countries? Lol.
Why do you people always think outside powers are behind all your protests? That's an insult to the intelligence/brain of your own people in this region to be honest.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> The USA has openly come out in support of the Iranian anti-regime protestors.
> 
> Which means they are finished.  Being seen as an American lapdog is no different to being seen as a traitor.


True. If any western government makes a comment against using deadly force against the protesters, then it will be bad news for this Iranian protesters.
In short, it will only makes thing much more worse for them and lead to more crackdown by security forces.
Its a very tricky situation, since suppressing these protests might lead to temporary peace until it flares up again in future, judging by the fact that I don't think the iranian regime and system will chnage in the foreseeable future(it simply can't, given the way it is structured). So the conditions that led to this protests in the first place will be present for a long time to come until the regime itself is replaced. So Iranians will have to get used to living under such a system/conditions for the foreseeable future.

It's always hard or even impossible to drastically change how a regime/system works without toppling all the major figureheads/decision makers and power holders of that regime(i.e the structure of the regime). That's the tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947978567807373313


----------



## The SC

bozorgmehr said:


> You're too much into conspiracy theories. Don't be mentally lazy. You ignore the ocean of problems in Iran caused by 40 years of theft, brutality and immorality by the islamist animals and the totlal power they wield in Iran. And instead you zoom in on clown half a world away to explain away the issues. Not very rational, is it? I would ask you to think critically, but unfortunately critical thought is not one the strengths of religious conservative people.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those easy and nonsensical statements that's supposed to make the average poor middle eastern feel comfortable with their monumental shortcomings and abject failures. Corruption is worldwide, but I've never had to pay off a police officer, a customs agent, a building code inspector, a judge, an import licensing official, or even a small time government office employees, in all the years I've lived and traveled throughout the west. So while there might be corruption everywhere, it appears as though 99% of it happens to go on in our countries. So the real question is why are our societies so much more corrupt than the western ones?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you can somehow remove corruption from the islamic system, then I have bridge to sell you in Alaska! Corruption goes with the Islamic Republic, like white goes with milk. In other words it is the very nature of the Islamic Republic that promotes corruption of both, the financial and moral kind. That is how they've held power all these years, through control of information, lack accountability and hte exercise of pwoer to their own benefit. That is corruption itself. So no, the Islamic Republic will never be corruption free. And if you do the things necessary to remove corruption from the system, it will no longer be the Islamic Republic.


Corruption has many facets to it and happens on different levels.. you'll be surprised to hear that there are active specialised Police forces and government comities who's only job is to combat corruption in Western societies.. they just don't make the international news headlines, unless they have international ramifications.. I have been personally witnessing this in North America for the last 20 years..It is obviously worst in developing and third world countries.. where there are few or non-existent control mechanisms..To say that it is related to Islam is going a bit too far.. Islam as such forbids it..and furthermore, it all depends on the meaning one gives to corruption and at what level it exists..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh.... What has this protests got to do with KSA, Gulf States and the West??
> So people can't protest again in their own country because it 'might' serve the interests of other countries? Lol.
> Why do you people always think outside powers are behind all your protests? That's an insult to the intelligence/brain of your own people in this region to be honest.
> 
> 
> True. If any western government makes a comment against using deadly force against the protesters, then it will be bad news for this Iranian protesters.
> In short, it will only makes thing much more worse for them and lead to more crackdown by security forces.
> Its a very tricky situation, since suppressing these protests might lead to temporary peace until it flares up again in future, judging by the fact that I don't think the iranian regime and system will chnage in the foreseeable future(it simply can't, given the way it is structured). So the conditions that led to this protests in the first place will be present for a long time to come until the regime itself is replaced. So Iranians will have to get used to living under such a system/conditions for the foreseeable future.
> 
> It's always hard or even impossible to drastically change how a regime/system works without toppling all the major figureheads/decision makers and power holders of that regime(i.e the structure of the regime). That's the tragedy.



The regime will eventually suppress and end these protests but at a huge cost that will affect Iran economy for years to come. The riots/protests this time was from low-income Iranians who have nothing to lose, every one of these protestors knows he or she will be shot by the Basij . 

The Iranian regime will divert most of their resources to try to control domestic situation through grants to poor Iranians and increasing Basij forces salaries to maintain their continuing loyalty.

As a result of these protests, I would expect in 2018 whats remaining from northern Yemen regions will fall under Saudi led coalition control influence/control and Russia and USA will take over Syria at the expense of Iran. 

What would be interesting is what will happen to Hezbollah whom will suffer the most since Iranian support will drastically be reduced to them.


----------



## mike2000 is back

mahatir said:


> People need to be patient , Iran is a country not a small company where everything changes in one day.
> I think after these protests are over the government/regime will reduce support for foreign groups and try to spend more internally to avoid these protests happening again .
> 
> The government needs to investment more in labour intensive industries and encourage private sector thats the only solution by keeping the youth busy in something productive.
> 
> Protests through out the middle east started all for the same reason unemployment and inflation and Iran money should not be wasted over worthless organizations like Hezbollah and Hamas , the people of iran should enjoy and utilize their resources not Arabs living 1000 km awa


That's not possible or practical. Iran is an Islamic state and is ruled by a revolutionary Islamic clergy system, as such its a religious regime /government. There's no way the current Islamic government of Iran can give up on supporting its proxies and shia groups in the region. It's not possible or feasible. Else what will be the point of the revolutionary Islamic state principle on which the IRI was built ? 
So I believe you should be more practical in your judgement instead of indulging in wishes and hopes. .

Moreover, I think this protests will fizzle out with time and things will be back to normal like before. However, in future when this kind of protests flares up again(since I believe the system won't change) it might even be bigger and more widespread, judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be becoming more and more fed up with the way their country is ruled and the system itself, which is something that's more worrying than the protests itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

BATMAN said:


> Only sever sanctions Iran has are the ones imposed by them self. i.e. no US built hardware.
> Otherwise, they are exporting oil as they wish and importing from China / Europe instead.


Well, they were restricted in imports from Europe too for the last 30 years.. no one denies that Iran has tremendous natural resources, but the problem comes from their management.. and supporting the proxy wars and even the efforts of war in Iraq and Syria.. Not to forget that Iraq was also a very rich nation and quite advanced in many areas, but the sanctions weakened the countries population so much internally that we saw Iraqis in Baghdad kissing American soldiers hands after the invasion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

mike2000 is back said:


> That's not possible or practical. Iran is an Islamic state and is ruled by a revolutionary Islamic clergy system, as such its a religious regime /government. There's no way the current Islamic government of Iran can give up on supporting its proxies and shia groups in the region. It's not possible or feasible. Else what will be the point of the revolutionary Islamic state principle on which the IRI was built ?
> So I believe you should be more practical in your judgement instead of indulging in wishes and hopes. .
> 
> Moreover, I think this protests will fizzle out with time and things will be back to normal like before. However, in future when this kind of protests flares up again(since I believe the system won't change) it might even be bigger and more widespread, judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be becoming more and more fed up with the way their country is ruled and the system itself, which is something that's more worrying than the protests itself.




The Shah regime of Iran was pretty corrupt and brutal as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The SC said:


> Iran has tremendous natural resources, but the problem comes from their management.. and supporting the proxy wars and even the efforts of war in Iraq and Syria.. Not to forget that Iraq was also a very rich nation and quite advanced in many areas, but* the sanctions weakened the countries population so much internally that we saw Iraqis in Baghdad kissing American soldiers hands after the invasion..*


That was funny. 



Clutch said:


> The Shah regime of Iran was pretty corrupt and brutal as well.


True, which also led to its downfall, even though Iran was still one of the wealthiest countries in the region back then.

The IRI might end the same way as the Shah, but I think in future not now with this relatively moderate protests. They haven't reached their tipping point as of yet IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

mike2000 is back said:


> That's not possible or practical. Iran is an Islamic state and is ruled by a revolutionary Islamic clergy system, as such its a religious regime /government. There's no way the current Islamic government of Iran can give up on supporting its proxies and shia groups in the region. It's not possible or feasible. Else what will be the point of the revolutionary Islamic state principle on which the IRI was built ?
> So I believe you should be more practical in your judgement instead of indulging in wishes and hopes. .
> 
> Moreover, I think this protests will fizzle out with time and things will be back to normal like before. However, in future when this kind of protests flares up again(since I believe the system won't change) it might even be bigger and more widespread, judging by the fact that Iranians seem to be becoming more and more fed up with the way their country is ruled and the system itself, which is something that's more worrying than the protests itself.



If check my post again I said they will have less resources available which would translate into less support . The regime in Iran will focus more on ensuring its own survival first by improving its people life condition and basij forces capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

*Svatantra Parsa!! *


----------



## mike2000 is back

mahatir said:


> If check my post again I said they will have less resources available which would translate into less support . The regime in Iran will focus more on ensuring its own survival first by improving its people life condition and basij forces capabilities.


Nope. Iran never had less resources. The government just has its own way of using them I believe, and sponsoring and supporting shia groups in the region is one of their priorities, since it also bolsters the regimes legitimacy in Tehran itself as well. There's no way they will ever stop supporting such groups in the region. It's goes along with their interests, influence in the region and the Islamic state establishment as well. So I don't think there will be any major change in this department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

mike2000 is back said:


> Nope. Iran never had less resources. The government just has its own way of using them I believe, and sponsoring and supporting shia groups in the region is one of their priorities, since it also bolsters the regimes legitimacy in Tehran itself as well. There's no way they will ever stop supporting such groups in the region. It's goes along with their interests, influence in the region and the Islamic state establishment as well. So I don't think there will be any major change in this department.



Money is a finite resource remember and the core reason behind these protests is poverty and unemployment resulted from spending most of their resources on foreign armed groups . 

This is simple economics and more resources will be directed towards facing current protests at the expense of foreign spending , it has nothing to do with changing their ideology. 

One of the main promises of the islamic revolution was to provide people with better life and that has not been acheived resulting in people rioting against the system .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Check out on Instagram..

https://www.instagram.com/therichkidsoftehran/?hl=en



mahatir said:


> One of the main promises of the islamic revolution was to provide people with better life and that has not been acheived resulting in people rioting against the system .


 Actually people ended up with worst life ever...


----------



## HAIDER

somebozo said:


> Check out on Instagram..
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/therichkidsoftehran/?hl=en
> 
> 
> Actually people ended up with worst life ever...


This is Balai Tehran famous for parties ... not rich they are filthy rich. In middle east too, Irani Kuwaiti and Iranian living in UAE are richest class of middle east.


----------



## TaiShang

mahatir said:


> I am against these protests but Iran must fix it's foreign policy and stop supporting terrorism otherwise these protests/riots will happen more often damaging Iran stability and giving usa a chance to turn it into a civil war at some point in the future .



I think, technically, the biggest sponsors of terrorism in the Middle East (aside from Israel), are Saudi Arabia and Qatar. That's a fact. Iran, in terms of economic capacity, cannot even come close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

mahatir said:


> Money is a finite resource remember and the core reason behind these protests is poverty and unemployment resulted from spending most of their resources on foreign armed groups .
> 
> This is simple economics and more resources will be directed towards facing current protests at the expense of foreign spending , it has nothing to do with changing their ideology.
> 
> One of the main promises of the islamic revolution was to provide people with better life and that has not been acheived resulting in people rioting against the system .




we have enough resource to invest in our country , the problem is that they don't spend our money on our country ... they spread Iranian money among themselves and their close supporter and then invest it is western countries like Canda , UK , USA , Germeny , Australia and ... or spend it on foreign countries .... 

just a question , why USA and Western country never freeze our politician assets in their own country !? the answer is simple , our politicians are stealing Iranian money and invest it in western countries ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

The SC said:


> Corruption has many facets to it and happens on different levels.. you'll be surprised to hear that there are active specialised Police forces and government comities who's only job is to combat corruption in Western societies.. they just don't make the international news headlines, unless they have international ramifications.. I have been personally witnessing this in North America for the last 20 years..It is obviously worst in developing and third world countries.. where there are few or non-existent control mechanisms..To say that it is related to Islam is going a bit too far.. Islam as such forbids it..and furthermore, it all depends on the meaning one gives to corruption and at what level it exists..



Well, let's not worry about extremely hard to detects facets for a second. Why don't they stop the most widespread, the most obvious and the most flagrantly egregious cases to start with. Nobody is gonna come to the streets and ask for regime change, if a kid manages to beat the system once in a blue moon. Your false equivalences are nonsense! There is 0 comparison between the breadth and depth of corruption in the middle eastern countries and the West.


----------



## bozorgmehr

OldTwilight said:


> we have enough resource to invest in our country , the problem is that they don't spend our money on our country ... they spread Iranian money among themselves and their close supporter and then invest it is western countries like Canda , UK , USA , Germeny , Australia and ... or spend it on foreign countries ....
> 
> just a question , why USA and Western country never freeze our politician assets in their own country !? the answer is simple , our politicians are stealing Iranian money and invest it in western countries ....



These people are not beholden to the Iranian nation and did not come to serve the interests of Iran. They see themselves more as conquerors of the country who managed to defeat all their opponents. A religious government will never be accountable to the people. They serve a higher purpose. And if it takes abuse of power, theft, murder, rape, lies and deceipt... well it's all for a good cause and fully justified.

That's why religion and government should never be mixed. Because immorality, collusion, theft... or simply put evil, is the only thing that will come out of any system that assumes power in the name of god.

See what Khomeini said when a reporter asked how he felt about going back to Iran after so many years. "NOTHING" was his answer...


----------



## padamchen

Ashem Vohu Vahishtem Asti Ushta Asti Ushta Ahmai Yathashai Vahishtai Ashem.

May Ahura Mazda guide His land and His people into the light and the true path of Asha once again.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Reichsmarschall

The Iranians are hungry for freedom 
Just like Afghans were
Just like Iraqis were
Just like Libyans were
Just like Syrians were
Just like people of any resource-rich country are.
American will force feed you freedom and shove their freedom up your assistance at the same time and you'll totally enjoy lots of freedom.


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> Ashem Vohu Vahishtem Asti Ushta Asti Ushta Ahmai Yathashai Vahishtai Ashem.
> 
> May Ahura Mazda guide His land and His people into the light and the true path of Asha once again.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Ushta te, brohter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SC said:


> Demonstrators of Ahwaz province outs IRGC from Hormuzkhan and Bandar Abbas


How they did that ? those areas are at least 900km apart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Ushta te, brohter...



Ushta te bro.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Jon-Snow said:


> The Iranians are hungry for freedom
> Just like Afghans were
> Just like Iraqis were
> Just like Libyans were
> Just like Syrians were
> Just like people of any resource-rich country are.
> American will force feed you freedom and shove their freedom up your assistance at the same time and you'll totally enjoy lots of freedom.



Well if you don't feed yourself freedom sooner, somebody is gonna feed you something later...

Just like Afghans were
Just like Iraqis were
Just like Libyans were
Just like Syrians were
Just like people of any resource-rich country are.



padamchen said:


> Ushta te bro.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Are you Zoroastrian by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Are you Zoroastrian by any chance?



Yes bro. Parsi. Athrvan.

We pray for you guys. Every day ...

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Iran plz dont become another Libya.
We are already having to deal with Afghanistam


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> Yes bro. Parsi. Athrvan.
> 
> We pray for you guys. Every day ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Thank you! The fire still burns in our hearts... Iranians will find their way back to the path Asha sooner than later... And we will be at home again... I don't follow religion. But the teachings of Zarathushtra is what has made us into Iranians, as opposed to another indistinctive face in the crowd... And Iranians know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Thank you! The fire still burns in our hearts... Iranians will find their way back to the path Asha sooner than later... And we will be at home again... I don't follow religion. But the teachings of Zarathushtra is what has made us into Iranians, as opposed to another indistinctive face in the crowd... And Iranians know that.



I don't know whether it is only on the internet and abroad (as well as India) that I meet Iranians like you,

Whether Iranians like you and hardcore (kattar in Hindi) Parsis like me gravitate to one another (there have been others here in the past, now long banned)

Or whether there are really many Iranians who think like you living in Iran today.

But honestly, we are running out of time. Our numbers dwindle. And it should not happen that Iran is ready one day, but the Parsis are dead ...

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> I don't know whether it is only on the internet and abroad (as well as India) that I meet Iranians like you,
> 
> Whether Iranians like you and hardcore (kattar in Hindi) Parsis like me gravitate to one another (there have been others here in the past, now long banned)
> 
> Or whether there are really many Iranians who think like you living in Iran today.
> 
> But honestly, we are running out of time. Our numbers dwindle. And it should not happen that Iran is ready one day, but the Parsis are dead ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I hope that day never comes  I know many Iranians in Iran gravitate toward Behdini. But there are many issues associated with that under the current conditions. One is that the native Zoroastrian community is reluctant to accept reverts, because they would get into trouble with the government. And there's also the question of infiltrators. 

Once this regime is gone, it may be difficult for a mass of reverts to be integrated into the existing community. They've become somewhat insular after 14 centuries of abuse. And there's much educating that would need to take place. Instead, there's a movement by Ali Akbar Jafarey which is less ritual based, with more emphasis on the Gathas. They've held Navjote for many Iranians and foreigners alike (Swedes, Brazilians, Venezuelans, Tajiks...). The Gahanbars for example are very diverse, including Parsi, Irani and foreigners alike... The relationship is very cordial between the 2 communities. 

So there's much promise for the future brother... just open your hearts to us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

ultra secularist nationalists will hijack protests try to topple government and suppress religion stupid pantsies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Arefin007 said:


> ultra secularist nationalists will hijack protests try to topple government and suppress religion stupid pantsies



Look you can't force religion on people. There has to be freedom, so that muslims can be true muslims, and those who are not can stop pretending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Arefin007 said:


> ultra secularist nationalists will hijack protests try to topple government and suppress religion stupid pantsies


So far this few folks have abused the mercy of Islamic republic, burned some mosques, hundreds of Qurans and religious buildings, attacked and killed poor police officers. 

Our religion advises us to be patient until the right moment. They will have what they want for burning Islamic sanctities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bozorgmehr

mohammad45 said:


> So far this few folks have abused the mercy of Islamic republic, burned some mosques, hundreds of Qurans and religious buildings, attacked and killed poor police officers.
> 
> Our religion advises us to be patient until the right moment. They will have what they want for burning Islamic sanctities



When you stop forcing your religion on others, others will start respecting it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Look you can't force religion on people. There has to be freedom, so that muslims can be true muslims, and those who are not can stop pretending.



The clerics know what their biggest threat is. 

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> The clerics know what their biggest threat is.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


It's beyond religion... It's just a scam to line their own pockets, with religious flavoring. It's been done many times in history. And unfortunately it will be done again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

bozorgmehr said:


> When you stop forcing your religion on others, others will start respecting it...


huh, who did force something on them? They are forcing their own savagery on other Muslims, on 99% of us Iranians. 

You know what, until they were chanting irrelevant craps, no one did something to them and they were free but now that they have crossed the red lines, believe me people themselves would take care of them. We don't need army or IRGC to punish them, they will taste what they did to defenseless mosques and Qurans. Mark my words, 

People keep asking, what kind of humans could burn Quran? These savages are siblings of ISIS in our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> It's beyond religion... It's just a scam to line their own pockets, with religious flavoring. It's been done many times in history. And unfortunately it will be done again...



It is religion.

And blood.

It's always been that. For the past 1300 years since Al Qadissya ...

Remember. Religion. And blood. The soil is what you have ...

Cheers, Doc



mohammad45 said:


> People keep asking, what kind of humans could burn Quran?



Do you know how and why Persia converted finally after 300 years of war and resistance?

Read about your past. From sources other than the white washed ones ...

The sacking of Atash Gahs.

The burning and defilement of the Zend Avesta ...

The spitting into the holy flames. So that dummy non-consecrated flames would be kept out visible as decoys. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## bozorgmehr

mohammad45 said:


> huh, who did force something on them? They are forcing their own savagery on other Muslims, on 99% of us Iranians.
> 
> You know what, until they were chanting irrelevant craps, no one did something to them and they were free but now that they have crossed the red lines, believe me people themselves would take care of them. We don't need army or IRGC to punish them, they will taste what they did to defenseless mosques and Qurans. Mark my words,
> 
> People keep asking, what kind of humans could burn Quran? These savages are siblings of ISIS in our country.



The islamist scum force their religion on people. That's who! Every aspect of society is forced down people's throats by the scum islamists of your ilk. From forced Hijab for women, to whom can run for office, to which laws can be passed are decided by unelected islamist scum of your ilk. 

When you stop brutalizing people on the street because of their headscarf, when you stop imprisoning people because of religious reasons, when you give the right to Sunnis to build a mosque in Tehran, when you stop persecuting people for their religion... then they will stop fighting against you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

bozorgmehr said:


> Look you can't force religion on people. There has to be freedom, so that muslims can be true muslims, and those who are not can stop pretending.


secularism ok but nationalists are hateful racist xenophobe anti religion like edl


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> Do you know how and why Persia converted finally after 300 years of war and resistance?
> 
> Read about your past. From sources other than the white washed ones ...
> 
> The sacking of Atash Gahs.
> 
> The burning and defilement of the Zend Avesta ...
> 
> The spitting into the holy flames. So that dummy non-consecrated flames would be kept out visible as decoys.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



He's not gonna care... he has his head up where there isn't much oxygen.

Unfortunately there's gonna be bloodshed because of people like him... They wont be able to coexist with others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> He's not gonna care... he has his head up where there isn't much oxygen.
> 
> Unfortunately there's gonna be bloodshed because of people like him... They wont be able to coexist with others...



That is the story everywhere.

But we pray for him and his kind too.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Arefin007 said:


> secularism ok but nationalists are hateful racist xenophobe anti religion like edl



I would agree with you if that were the definition of all nationalists. And I can understand that in many western countries nationalism has that force of history behind it. But that's not always the case. Look, you need to love and care for your country. Not to do so is unnatural. Religion is an individual matter. It can't be blown up and enforced on a social scale. Or else you end up with Islamist animals like ISIS, Taliban or the Islamic Republic...


----------



## Muhammed45

bozorgmehr said:


> He's not gonna care... he has his head up where there isn't much oxygen.
> 
> Unfortunately there's gonna be bloodshed because of people like him... They wont be able to coexist with others...


What bloodshed?

These few insects are going to be vanished for what they did to our sacred places and writings. Let alone their savagery and destroying the whole country. These few , less than 500 in whole country , parasites would have what they wanted. That is what people want , that is what Muslims want

You might think that those insects are in majority, lol at you man!, they are not even more than a half thousand in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

mohammad45 said:


> What bloodshed?
> 
> These few insects are going to be vanished for what they did to our sacred places and writings. Let alone their savagery and destroying the whole country. These few , less than 500 in whole country , parasites would have what they wanted. That is what people want , that is what Muslims want
> 
> You might think that those insects are in majority, lol at you man!, they are not even more than a half thousand in numbers.



Conservative sources (more than just a few, and not all Western either) put the number of crypto-Zoroastrians (outwardly Muslim, pray to Ahura Mazda as Zoroastrians at home, with the holy Atash and Avesta - and not just on Nowruz) in your country at about 20 million.

Today. With your oppressive regime.

Think ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Muhammed45

padamchen said:


> Conservative sources (more than just a few, and not all Western either) put the number of crypto-Zoroastrians (outwardly Muslim, pray to Ahura Mazda as Zoroastrians at home, with the holy Atash and Avesta - and not just on Nowruz) in your country at about 20 million.
> 
> Today. With your oppressive regime.
> 
> Think ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Who had a problem with Zoroastrians bros? They are one of the most patriot Iranians. You as a non Iranian said too much irrelevant things about Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

mohammad45 said:


> Who had a problem with Zoroastrians bros? They are one of the most patriot Iranians. You as a non Iranian said too much irrelevant things about Iran



Well, I am Zoroastrian. Of pure Athrvan Persian bloodline.

What you call Iran today is the land of my forefathers.

We ruled the world. As emperors.

Not as a defeated converted race practicing the religion of those who invaded and defiled our civilization.

Are you even Persian? 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Muhammed45

padamchen said:


> Well, I am Zoroastrian. Of pure Athrvan Persian bloodline.
> 
> What you call Iran today is the land of my forefathers.
> 
> We ruled the world. As emperors.
> 
> Not as a defeated converted race practicing the religion of those who invaded and defiled our civilization.
> 
> Are you even Persian?
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Did you know that before Islam came into Iran, we , Zoroastrians, had hijab already?

Or you have read foreign craps about Zartosht?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Monday America is in bed with Saddam
Next day Saddam is enemy
Wednesday America is in bed with Shah
Next day Shah is enemy and Khomeini is in bed.
Friday Assad is in bed 
Next day is not.
Saturday house of Saud gains status of Concubine in Chief
Sunday Pakistan is major ally
Next day is "No More"

This is a very hypocritical state. It will do anything to oppress others and benefit off of that oppression. Like it has done so to countless other nations/ethnicities boogiemen in the past. 

Iranians have to be very careful clandestine elements may seek to make another Syria out of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

mohammad45 said:


> Did you know that before Islam came into Iran, we , Zoroastrians, had it already?
> 
> Or you have read foreign craps about Zartosht?



No please educate me man.

About the religion you guys gave up a thousand years ago. And started calling Ahura Mazda now Allah. Yet spent the better part of the past 600 years trying to mould your version of the adopted (enforced) faith into as close as you could to your ancestral faith without actually calling it your ancestral faith, reading fom a new book, and calling your one true God by a new name.

This you need to explain to an Athrvan who has continued to practice the ancestral faith unbroken for the past 8000 years ...

Over to you.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> huh, who did force something on them? They are forcing their own savagery on other Muslims, on 99% of us Iranians.
> 
> You know what, until they were chanting irrelevant craps, no one did something to them and they were free but now that they have crossed the red lines, believe me people themselves would take care of them. We don't need army or IRGC to punish them, they will taste what they did to defenseless mosques and Qurans. Mark my words,
> 
> People keep asking, what kind of humans could burn Quran? These savages are siblings of ISIS in our country.


I guess you are referring to the extremist secular Persians I have been warning about who are anti Islam ; now one of these cowards will show up and call you an Arab for practising Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

mohammad45 said:


> What bloodshed?
> 
> These few insects are going to be vanished for what they did to our sacred places and writings. Let alone their savagery and destroying the whole country. These few , less than 500 in whole country , parasites would have what they wanted. That is what people want , that is what Muslims want
> 
> You might think that those insects are in majority, lol at you man!, they are not even more than a half thousand in numbers.



Seems like you were born yesterday. So I'll inform you that your favorite islamist scum have the blood of thousands and thousands of Iranians on their hands. That Satan's representative Khomeini dragged us through 6 years of unnecessary war, while the islamist scum chanted "War, war, till victory" until he finally gave up and drank the poison and went to hell... He was the cause of hundreds of thousands of death....

and that's just some of it... So the islamist scum have shet a lot of blood and will be held accountable at some point... 



mohammad45 said:


> Did you know that before Islam came into Iran, we , Zoroastrians, had hijab already?
> 
> Or you have read foreign craps about Zartosht?


Is that your latest mental excrement? That we were muslims before Islam? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

padamchen said:


> No please educate me man.
> 
> About the religion you guys gave up a thousand years ago. And started calling Ahura Mazda now Allah. Yet spent the better part of the past 600 years trying to mould your version of the adopted (enforced) faith into as close as you could to your ancestral faith without actually calling it your ancestral faith, reading fom a new book, and calling your one true God by a new name.
> 
> This you need to explain to an Athrvan who has continued to practice the ancestral faith unbroken for the past 8000 years ...
> 
> Over to you.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Zatosht (AS) was a true prophet. The reason why Iranians accepted Islam without a second thought, was due to stunning similarities between Islam and their former religion. Iranians never became Muslims with force of swords, when Mongols attacked Iran despite their great army and strength Iranians remained Muslims and the irony Iranians forced Mongols to convert to Islam and Sunni Islam. Before Safavids empire Iranians were Sunnis not to mention. 

Islam accepts Zartosht, greets to Zartosht and on the other completes that true but forged religion.



bozorgmehr said:


> Is that your latest mental excrement? That we were muslims before Islam? lol


I have met plenty of Zartoshts in Iran, keep your delusions for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

mohammad45 said:


> Zatosht (AS) was a true prophet. The reason why Iranians accepted Islam without a second thought, was due to stunning similarities between Islam and their former religion. Iranians never became Muslims with force of swords, when Mongols attacked Iran despite their great army and strength Iranians remained Muslims and the irony Iranians forced Mongols to convert to Islam and Sunni Islam. Before Safavids empire Iranians were Sunnis not to mention.
> 
> Islam accepts Zartosht, greets to Zartosht and on the other completes that true but forged religion.



I don't want to get into a theological debate on a board full of Muslims, run by Muslims, because obviously you guys will not like what I have to say.

Islam resembles a lot of Zoroastrianism, as does Christianity before it, as does Judaism before it, because all three Abrahamic religions borrowed extensively from the core concepts and tenets of ancient Zoroastrianism.

If Zarathushtra was a true prophet (never mentioned in your new book incidentally, unlike Moses and Jesus ... think why), and there is only one true God ...

Why call him Allah?

Did He change His name?

Did He send you a new message after 8000 years?

Was His original message to you flawed in any way?

Cheers, Doc

P.S. You did not answer. Are you Persian?


----------



## bozorgmehr

mahatir said:


> I guess you are referring to the extremist secular Persians I have been warning about who are anti Islam ; now one of these cowards will show up and call you an Arab for practising Islam



Nobody would give a sh!t what he or his ilk believe and what religion they practice, if they left others the hell alone. But they think their rights extend to everybody else. So there are gonna be problems with these people...


----------



## Muhammed45

mahatir said:


> I guess you are referring to the extremist secular Persians I have been warning about who are anti Islam ; now one of these cowards will show up and call you an Arab for practising Islam


Not only Persians. It is wrong to stick those insects only to Persians.

In other cities we had tens of these animals that attacked mosques and burned Qurans. This is a fight between insects and 99% of Iranians. No need to worry, they are done already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

bozorgmehr said:


> I would agree with you if that were the definition of all nationalists. And I can understand that in many western countries nationalism has that force of history behind it. But that's not always the case. Look, you need to love and care for your country. Not to do so is unnatural. Religion is an individual matter. It can't be blown up and enforced on a social scale. Or else you end up with Islamist animals like ISIS, Taliban or the Islamic Republic...


about your second part you are talking about patriotism i reply in the affirmative but nationalism is different its based on blind pride and leads to illogical hate and xenophobia.secularism and patriotism ok but overt nationalism has bad consequences

theocracies arent bad you just follow some rules ethics free to do anything else no one gon force anything on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Arefin007 said:


> about your second part you are talking about patriotism i reply in the affirmative but nationalism is different its based on blind pride and leads to illogical hate and xenophobia.secularism and patriotism ok but overt nationalism has bad consequences.
> 
> from morocco in the west to indonesia in the east one religion, transcending racial and ethnic boundaries and bringing people together



Well I would say then we are 100% agreed! We want a reduction of intervention in other countries externally and removal of restrictions and discrimination and accountable government, internally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Well I would say then we are 100% agreed! We want a reduction of intervention in other countries externally and removal of restrictions and discrimination and accountable government, internally...



This is some Vilayat e Fakih doctrine?

Can you explain more about it please?

The Arabs seem greatly pained by it. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## bozorgmehr

mohammad45 said:


> Zatosht (AS) was a true prophet. The reason why Iranians accepted Islam without a second thought, was due to stunning similarities between Islam and their former religion. Iranians never became Muslims with force of swords, when Mongols attacked Iran despite their great army and strength Iranians remained Muslims and the irony Iranians forced Mongols to convert to Islam and Sunni Islam. Before Safavids empire Iranians were Sunnis not to mention.
> 
> Islam accepts Zartosht, greets to Zartosht and on the other completes that true but forged religion.



Is that what your mollah explained to you? Did he forget to tell you though why they chose 'without a second thought' to become slaves of others and have to learn a new language and then adopt a new religion, if it was 'stunningly' similar to their existing one? Nice story... now you can pull your head out and take a breath...




> I have met plenty of Zartoshts in Iran, keep your delusions for yourself



What has this got to do with what you said before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Is that what your mollah explained to you? Did he forget to tell you though why they chose 'without a second thought' to become slaves of others and have to learn a new language and then adopt a new religion, if it was 'stunningly' similar to their existing one? Nice story... now you can pull your head out and take a breath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has this got to do with what you said before?



A thousand years of revisionism.

Which is why I have a difficult time discussing religion and religious imperialism with "some" Iranians compared to say Arabs, with whom it is pretty easy ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> This is some Vilayat e Fakih doctrine?
> 
> Can you explain more about it please?
> 
> The Arabs seem greatly pained by it.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


No I was talking in general terms about the people's demands about the direction they would like to see the country follow. It's the opposite of Velayat Faghih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> No I was talking in general terms about the people's demands about the direction they would like to see the country follow. It's the opposite of Velayat Faghih.



I understood that.

I was asking about what Velayat Faghih meant and entailed in terms of Iranian imperialism in the region and their involvement in most of the ME conflicts towards that end. And is there a sectarian tilt to it (might be treading on dangerous PDF ground here ...)

Cheers, Doc


----------



## bozorgmehr

padamchen said:


> I understood that.
> 
> I was asking about what Velayat Faghih meant and entailed in terms of Iranian imperialism in the region and their involvement in most of the ME conflicts towards that end. And is there a sectarian tilt to it (might be treading on dangerous PDF ground here ...)
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Got it! Well, yes, much of the foreign policy choices Iran has made have been driven by their very aggressive and uncompromising islamist ideology, at the helm of which sits the Vali-e Faghih. I see many parallels with the early Soviet Union when it saw itself as an ideological alternative to the world and a global force to be reckoned with, with all the pretensions of greatness and technological advances and the projection of imaginary power to prove the point. All this while paying a heavy price internally and finally imploding from within. The same thing is going on here on smaller scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

bozorgmehr said:


> Got it! Well, yes, much of the foreign policy choices Iran has made have been driven by their very aggressive and uncompromising islamist ideology, at the helm of which sits the Vali-e Faghih. I see many parallels with the early Soviet Union when it saw itself as an ideological alternative to the world and a global force to be reckoned with, with all the pretensions of greatness and technological advances and the projection of imaginary power to prove the point. All this while paying a heavy price internally and finally imploding from within. The same thing is going on here on smaller scale.



Bro you do realize that regardless of your internal differences with guys like Mohammad and their type here, Iran is surrounded by hostile states? Who see both the pan Persian nationalists as well as the Muslim hardliners as the enemy.

Hostile Muslim states.

Would it be wrong to understand that currently Turkey is the only major Islamic military power that you guys are not really at war with (soft war)?

In such a situation, maybe taking the war to them (those hostile to you) is not such a bad idea?

Just saying ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## 500

mohammad45 said:


> parasites


Welf parasites are actually main source of Khamenaist regime support.



mohammad45 said:


> Did you know that before Islam came into Iran, we , Zoroastrians, had hijab already?


Probably some alternative history.


----------



## The SC

bozorgmehr said:


> Well, let's not worry about extremely hard to detects facets for a second. Why don't they stop the most widespread, the most obvious and the most flagrantly egregious cases to start with. Nobody is gonna come to the streets and ask for regime change, if a kid manages to beat the system once in a blue moon. Your false equivalences are nonsense! There is 0 comparison between the breadth and depth of corruption in the middle eastern countries and the West.


These are real equivalences,, you need more knowledge to recognise them as well as the facets and levels.. what about, India, China and most of Asia.. France is known to be corrupt internally as well as externally, cases of corruption up to the parliament in England, huge cases in Canada and the US involving the international mafia groups and politicians on the local, regional, state and federal levels..and what do you know about corruption in Africa and South America.. You like to single out the middle east in the midst for your personal reasons.. you are showing too much ignorance here..with arrogance on top of it and getting personal..you better learn how to conduct a decent discussion than ranting with empty personal opinions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

padamchen said:


> No please educate me man.
> 
> About the religion you guys gave up a thousand years ago. And started calling Ahura Mazda now Allah. Yet spent the better part of the past 600 years trying to mould your version of the adopted (enforced) faith into as close as you could to your ancestral faith without actually calling it your ancestral faith, reading fom a new book, and calling your one true God by a new name.
> 
> This you need to explain to an Athrvan who has continued to practice the ancestral faith unbroken for the past 8000 years ...
> 
> Over to you.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



The Iranians chose the will if God islam like hundreds of millions across the world..

you seem upset they dont follow your fire worship anymore

You are not too different to the butt hurt hindus who for some reason expect us to worship monkeys and idol's because our ancestors were dumb enough too



padamchen said:


> Conservative sources (more than just a few, and not all Western either) put the number of crypto-Zoroastrians (outwardly Muslim, pray to Ahura Mazda as Zoroastrians at home, with the holy Atash and Avesta - and not just on Nowruz) in your country at about 20 million.



The dream of run away

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

hussain0216 said:


> The Iranians chose the will if God islam like hundreds of millions across the world..
> 
> you seem upset they dont follow your fire worship anymore
> 
> You are not too different to the butt hurt hindus who for some reason expect us to worship monkeys and idol's because our ancestors were dumb enough too
> 
> 
> 
> The dream of run away



Look kid, I have not disrespected Islam here.

Yet you seem to have no qualms about doing that to other faiths.

Muslims like @I.R.A would have me believe it's against your adopted faith to do so.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## hussain0216

padamchen said:


> Look kid, I have not disrespected Islam here.
> 
> Yet you seem to have no qualms about doing that to other faiths.
> 
> Muslims like @I.R.A would have me believe it's against your adopted faith to do so.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Ive not insulted you

I understand the internal anger you guys must have

Its not different to the hindutva types who think all sub continent muslims should suddenly give up islam and go back to idols and cows

Islam is a worldwide religion, just because our forefathers believed in something dosent mean we have to follow the same stupid path

I responded to you for the same reason I would respond to a saffron hindu claiming 30% of Pakistanis would become hindu if the government wasent controlling us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

hussain0216 said:


> Ive not insulted you
> 
> I understand the internal anger you guys must have
> 
> Its not different to the hindutva types who think all sub continent muslims should suddenly give up islam and go back to idols and cows
> 
> Islam is a worldwide religion, just because our forefathers believed in something dosent mean we have to follow the same stupid path
> 
> I responded to you for the same reason I would respond to a saffron hindu claiming 30% of Pakistanis would become hindu if the government wasent controlling us



You continue to insult other faiths by calling them stupid.

Either its how you've been brought up at home, your social milieu.

Or it's something encouraged by your belief system.

I'm interested to know which it is.

Doesn't make any difference to me either way. 

There's little a convert can say that can move the faith of one who comes from a bloodline that has practiced it's ancient faith unbroken for over 8000 years.

And is still around.

Will you be around for 2000?

Now THAT would be really interesting ....

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

I have to say i am becoming a fan of him 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947866447031816193
#support_Israel
#Free_Iran

btw where is Iran's nuclear site?can anyone provide any location?


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Welf parasites are actually main source of Khamenaist regime support.
> 
> 
> Probably some alternative history.


come on
please whatever you guys do, don't distort history any more .its already filed with enough lies.














and this is one of Iran naval commander





but yes you can ind women without hijab (usually with a hat or cape)




its the best description of women clothing of the time you can find
http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/clothing-ii


> Women’s clothing
> 
> Persian official monuments do not include representations of women; accordingly, little is known of their costume in the Median and Achaemenid periods. There are, however, a few contemporary representations in other contexts: on a textile from Pazyryk (Figure 56; Rudenko, pp. 296-97, pl. 177c), Greco-Persian seals (Figure 57, plate lxi; Gow, pl. X/1-6; Boardman, nos. 854, 879, 891-92, 964), ivory objects (plate lxii, plate lxiii; Amiet, pp. 173ff.; Dentzer, pp. 216ff.), the “Satrap sarcophagus” (plate lxiv; Kleemann, pp. 21-23), the monuments from Ergili in northwestern Anatolia (Figure 58; Akurgal; Bernard), and small metal vessels (Figure 59; Culican; Gow, p. 137 and n. 14). There are also a few notices by ancient writers. Particularly informative is Ctesias’s reference to the wearing of the _sárapis _ by Parysatis, mother of Artaxerxes II (Hinz, 1969, p. 74, with reference), Herodotus’ testimony (9.109) that Xerxes’s daughter-in-law asked him to give her a robe that his wife had woven for him, and Quintus Curtius’s remark that Darius III “was girt woman-fashion” with “a golden belt” (3.3.17). Indeed, the representations of women show that they usually wore the pleated “court dress” and the voluminous “Ionic” chiton (Gow, p. 137; Dentzer, figs. 7-8; Dalton, pp. xxxiii-xxxiv, and nos. 89, 93, 103, 104). Occasionally, as on some of the Ergili sculptures and the “Satrap sarcophagus,” they wore an overgarment that, like the modern _čādor_, covered the head and neck (Figure 58, plate lxiv). The face, however, was always uncovered. The hair was often worn in a single plait at the back (plate lxv). By far the best available documentation of women’s dress from the Achaemenid period is the remnants of actual clothing found in the Pazyryk tombs (Rudenko, pp. 91-98), though in that distant region Achaemenid influence may have been considerably attenuated and probably reinterpreted. Excavated garments include a short cape or caftan (Figure 60) made of squirrel skin with the fur side inward and bordered with a band of black coltskin; it has narrow sleeves decorated with patterns of applied leather pieces (Rudenko, pp. 91-92). Another was a hood (plate lxvi) of a double thickness of fine leather covered in black coltskin and ornamented with rhomboid leather appliqués; it reached to the shoulders (Rudenko, pp. 96ff., pl. 65A). Finally, two pairs of boots were found. One had fine red-leather tops and vamps stitched to soles decorated on the underside with fantastic patterns. The other was soft, knee-high, with broad cuffs of leopardskin, leather vamps, and thick, rigid leather soles ornamented on the underside (Rudenko, pp. 93-96). This curious feature was practical because the wearer “sat with legs arranged so that the heels were turned out,” as is still customary in Central Asia (Rudenko, p. 96).



and honestly what you posted look a lot more man than woman and because of lack of beard I say a youth or Enoch .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

Hack-Hook said:


> come on
> please whatever you guys do, don't distort history any more .its already filed with enough lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one of Iran naval commander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes you can ind women without hijab (usually with a hat or cape)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the best description of women clothing of the time you can find
> http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/clothing-ii
> 
> 
> and honestly what you posted look a lot more man than woman and because of lack of beard I say a youth or Enoch .


hijab is not clothes,it is rules of wearing clothes.
it is veiling people should talk about,and yes veiling existed before islam


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> come on
> please whatever you guys do, don't distort history any more .its already filed with enough lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one of Iran naval commander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes you can ind women without hijab (usually with a hat or cape)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the best description of women clothing of the time you can find
> http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/clothing-ii
> 
> 
> and honestly what you posted look a lot more man than woman and because of lack of beard I say a youth or Enoch .


Thanks for more pics. None has hijab, just some sort of hat


----------



## Hack-Hook

Kopa Shamsu said:


> hijab is not clothes,it is rules of wearing clothes.
> it is veiling people should talk about,and yes veiling existed before islam





500 said:


> Thanks for more pics. None has hijab, just some sort of hat


some sort of head wear , we didn't had veil that cover face (that belonged to desert to protect yourself from sun , wind and sand ) but that head wear which usually worn by highborn female covered hair and in some case upper body so it by definition is sort of hijab .(you can see it better in first picture ) and about the clothing the part that I quoted fron encyclopedia Iranica explain it better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

Hack-Hook said:


> some sort of head wear , we didn't had veil that cover face (that belonged to desert to protect yourself from sun , wind and sand ) but that head wear which usually worn by highborn female covered hair and in some case upper body so it by definition is sort of hijab .(you can see it better in first picture ) and about the clothing the part that I quoted fron encyclopedia Iranica explain it better


i was talking about veil,original hijab for woman is to cover head so hair cant be watched,covering face part is debatable as there is not direct order about covering face,but mandatory hijab order is clear to cover head and wearing loose clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

so they burnt the Quran? 
Is this true ??


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

Meanwhile, the ayatoilets propaganda department are as expected using the same script as Assad, calling protesters CIA and Mossad stooges, I suppose including the kids who was in the midst of the protesters killed by regime thugs yesterday?

*The uprising in Iran: ‘This is what revolution looks like’*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948191549120237569*
Unlike the massive protests that erupted after Mahmoud Ahmedinejad came out on top in the sham presidential elections of 2009, the unrest this time around is not largely confined to Tehran, Iran’s capital. It’s coming from everywhere. And unlike the 1999 uprising, the tumult of the past four days is not a student revolt. It’s an eruption that has arisen from the Khomeinist heartlands. Even in Qom, the Shia holy city, throngs of protesters last Friday were shouting ‘Khamenei, leave the country.” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei is Iran’s doddering Supreme Leader. In Iran’s criminal code, disparaging Khamenei in that way is a crime punishable by death.

“I think you’re beginning to see the initial kernel of a revolution forming right now. If this thing is sustained over a period of time and the government tries to clamp down, but the numbers of protesters grow, I think at that point you’ve got a revolution on your hands,” Kaveh Sharooz, a Toronto lawyer, human rights activist and former senior policy adviser to Global Affairs Canada, told me over the weekend.

“You’ve got all the elements of a revolution now,” Shahrooz said. “You’ve got an oppressed population rising up and demanding justice—the wholesale discarding of a government—and that government is clamping down. That’s what a revolution looks like. There’s no magic to it. That’s what it is, and I think we’re beginning to see the early forms of it.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948158091027206145
This time around, the uprising is leaderless, and freelance journalist Samira Mohyeddin, a prominent figure in Toronto’s Iranian diaspora, says that’s a good thing. “There isn’t a single person they can go after and put under house arrest. The regime is scared, and that’s what’s really interesting. You can tell they’re afraid the red lines are gone,” she told me. “People are saying ‘Death to the regime.’ They’re saying ‘Death to Hezbollah.’ They’re saying ‘No to Syria, No to Gaza, No to Yemen.’ Iran’s imperialist behaviour is being called into question. The chants are ‘We don’t want an Islamic Republic.’ Posters of Khamenei are being burned.

“It’s totally unprecedented. And most of this movement is not in Tehran. It’s in the slums and in the small towns. That’s where people are feeling the disparity. This is where the movement is really happening. These are people who have nothing to lose anymore.”

In the two years since U.S. President Barack Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran went into effect, Iran’s theocratic elites have gained access to roughly $100 billion in funds formerly frozen in escrow accounts by the UN’s nuclear-related sanctions. On top of that cash pile, the regime has already more than tripled its exports to Europe. The flooding of such enormous volumes of money into the ayatollahs’ bank accounts and the IRGC’s many budget portfolios has allowed Khamenei to shift his belligerent regional ambitions into hyperdrive.

Iranians have no way of subjecting corruption of this magnitude to any scrutiny. After the 2009 protests, what little remained of Iran’s independent news media was crushed. Foreign journalists were driven out of the country. The regime shut down the BBC’s Tehran bureau. Three years ago, the Washington Post‘s bureau chief was arrested on espionage charges. Twitter is banned. Facebook is banned. Over the weekend, the social media platform Telegram, which boasts an Iranian client base of 40 million people—half the country—was shut down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948097848649936896
The working-class Iranians who flocked to the polls to re-elect Hassan Rouhani last May on the promise of political reform and jobs have been obliged to stand idly and watch as the Khomeinist ruling class has devoured the post-sanctions windfall. It’s bad enough that Barack Obama turned his back on Iran’s courageous Green Movement in 2009 in exchange for the Khomeinists’ commitment to stick around at the nuclear bargaining table. Obama then doubled down by abandoning Syria’s revolutionary democrats to Assad’s barrel bombs, the IRGC’s bombardment of Aleppo, and Vladimir Putin’s air force—all to keep the nuclear talks on track, and all for an agreement that merely temporarily mothballs the Khomeinists’ plans to develop a nuclear weapons capability.

As for what the future holds, this is where Sharooz and Mohyeddin part ways.

Mohyeddin is filled with optimism, convinced that the darkness that descended upon Iran in 1979 will soon be lifted, and that the Iranian people will not allow the regime to resort to the barbarism and genocide Bashar Assad has unleashed upon the Syrian people for their impudence in demanding democracy. “The regime would never dare do what Assad did,” she said. “They just wouldn’t dare.”

Sharooz said he wants to believe that, but he just can’t.

“This is not going to have a happy ending. I can’t imagine that. This is a regime that is not going to give up power without a fight. The moment that they feel their power is threatened they will unleash any violence that they can to maintain that hold on power. The ending to this story, whether it’s two years from now or five years from now, it’s going to be bloody.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948147663349874688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

PennisulaFalcon said:


> Meanwhile, the ayatoilets propaganda department are as expected using the same script as Assad, calling protesters CIA and Mossad stooges, I suppose including the kids who was in the midst of the protesters killed by regime thugs yesterday?
> 
> *The uprising in Iran: ‘This is what revolution looks like’*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948191549120237569*
> Unlike the massive protests that erupted after Mahmoud Ahmedinejad came out on top in the sham presidential elections of 2009, the unrest this time around is not largely confined to Tehran, Iran’s capital. It’s coming from everywhere. And unlike the 1999 uprising, the tumult of the past four days is not a student revolt. It’s an eruption that has arisen from the Khomeinist heartlands. Even in Qom, the Shia holy city, throngs of protesters last Friday were shouting ‘Khamenei, leave the country.” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei is Iran’s doddering Supreme Leader. In Iran’s criminal code, disparaging Khamenei in that way is a crime punishable by death.
> 
> “I think you’re beginning to see the initial kernel of a revolution forming right now. If this thing is sustained over a period of time and the government tries to clamp down, but the numbers of protesters grow, I think at that point you’ve got a revolution on your hands,” Kaveh Sharooz, a Toronto lawyer, human rights activist and former senior policy adviser to Global Affairs Canada, told me over the weekend.
> 
> “You’ve got all the elements of a revolution now,” Shahrooz said. “You’ve got an oppressed population rising up and demanding justice—the wholesale discarding of a government—and that government is clamping down. That’s what a revolution looks like. There’s no magic to it. That’s what it is, and I think we’re beginning to see the early forms of it.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948158091027206145
> This time around, the uprising is leaderless, and freelance journalist Samira Mohyeddin, a prominent figure in Toronto’s Iranian diaspora, says that’s a good thing. “There isn’t a single person they can go after and put under house arrest. The regime is scared, and that’s what’s really interesting. You can tell they’re afraid the red lines are gone,” she told me. “People are saying ‘Death to the regime.’ They’re saying ‘Death to Hezbollah.’ They’re saying ‘No to Syria, No to Gaza, No to Yemen.’ Iran’s imperialist behaviour is being called into question. The chants are ‘We don’t want an Islamic Republic.’ Posters of Khamenei are being burned.
> 
> “It’s totally unprecedented. And most of this movement is not in Tehran. It’s in the slums and in the small towns. That’s where people are feeling the disparity. This is where the movement is really happening. These are people who have nothing to lose anymore.”
> 
> In the two years since U.S. President Barack Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran went into effect, Iran’s theocratic elites have gained access to roughly $100 billion in funds formerly frozen in escrow accounts by the UN’s nuclear-related sanctions. On top of that cash pile, the regime has already more than tripled its exports to Europe. The flooding of such enormous volumes of money into the ayatollahs’ bank accounts and the IRGC’s many budget portfolios has allowed Khamenei to shift his belligerent regional ambitions into hyperdrive.
> 
> Iranians have no way of subjecting corruption of this magnitude to any scrutiny. After the 2009 protests, what little remained of Iran’s independent news media was crushed. Foreign journalists were driven out of the country. The regime shut down the BBC’s Tehran bureau. Three years ago, the Washington Post‘s bureau chief was arrested on espionage charges. Twitter is banned. Facebook is banned. Over the weekend, the social media platform Telegram, which boasts an Iranian client base of 40 million people—half the country—was shut down.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948097848649936896
> The working-class Iranians who flocked to the polls to re-elect Hassan Rouhani last May on the promise of political reform and jobs have been obliged to stand idly and watch as the Khomeinist ruling class has devoured the post-sanctions windfall. It’s bad enough that Barack Obama turned his back on Iran’s courageous Green Movement in 2009 in exchange for the Khomeinists’ commitment to stick around at the nuclear bargaining table. Obama then doubled down by abandoning Syria’s revolutionary democrats to Assad’s barrel bombs, the IRGC’s bombardment of Aleppo, and Vladimir Putin’s air force—all to keep the nuclear talks on track, and all for an agreement that merely temporarily mothballs the Khomeinists’ plans to develop a nuclear weapons capability.
> 
> As for what the future holds, this is where Sharooz and Mohyeddin part ways.
> 
> Mohyeddin is filled with optimism, convinced that the darkness that descended upon Iran in 1979 will soon be lifted, and that the Iranian people will not allow the regime to resort to the barbarism and genocide Bashar Assad has unleashed upon the Syrian people for their impudence in demanding democracy. “The regime would never dare do what Assad did,” she said. “They just wouldn’t dare.”
> 
> Sharooz said he wants to believe that, but he just can’t.
> 
> “This is not going to have a happy ending. I can’t imagine that. This is a regime that is not going to give up power without a fight. The moment that they feel their power is threatened they will unleash any violence that they can to maintain that hold on power. The ending to this story, whether it’s two years from now or five years from now, it’s going to be bloody.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948147663349874688


i was hoping it would be a revolution,but seems like those idiots don't know how to do that,in this way it will be vanished within few days,it is nowhere near what happened in 2009,i was following some writters who just visited iran after this started.and doesn't feel like revolution,it is more outsider making noises.

somebody give these idiots some direction,provide them with their nuclear site's location,tell them to bring those down,only then real freedom process will start



terry5 said:


> so they burnt the Quran?
> Is this true ??


yes,burnt flag containing name too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

terry5 said:


> so they burnt the Quran?
> Is this true ??



No, not true.... these are just lies spread by Khomenists to demonize the peaceful protests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

Arabi said:


> No, not true.... these are just lies spread by Khomenists to demonize the peaceful protests


it is true,they burnt mosque,flag containing name,verified videos are available in online,and listen to their chants too.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Lol the usual Arabs who say “you know nothing about the Arab world” think there experts on Iran and Iranians.

No wonder 30% of the tweets in support of this “revolution” is from the Arab world lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Kopa Shamsu said:


> it is nowhere near what happened in 2009



That's my take as well.... I don't think these protests can achieve anything beyond few dead civilians.
However Iranian posters are today insisting us to believe events of 2009 was merely a crowd at Azadi Square.


----------



## Arabi

A police officer refuses to shoot protestors and says to them " You are not the enemies of Iran, I didn't join the police to go to war against you" then the protestors chant "He is with us"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Iran plz dont become another Libya.
> We are already having to deal with Afghanistam



most of Iranian don't want armed clash and damaging country , or else the number of protesters would be multiplied by 1000s ....

the people problem is not Islam , but corruption and our corrupted politicians using Islam to cover their corruptions ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nevsky

Fenasi Kerim said:


> No wonder 30% of the tweets in support of this “revolution” is from the Arab world lol.


That's because they love Iran, you can see it in this thread too, Saudis and Israelis love and care about Iranian people more than they care about themselves.They want Iran to succeed more than the Iranians themselve.Long live to mr John Mccain, Netanyahu and the Saudi king, the greatest friends of the people of Iran.The hypocrisy in this thread is just disgustingly high.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

is this protest?or hide and seek game?people seems like having fun on street.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948225427763617792


Nevsky said:


> That's because they love Iran, you can see it in this thread too, Saudis and Israelis love and care about Iranian people more than they care about themselves.They want Iran to succeed more than the Iranians themselve.Long live to mr John Mccain, Netanyahu and the Saudi king, the greatest friends of the people of Iran.The hypocrisy in this thread is just disgustingly high.



Count me at the top of that list.Right now no one wants them to succeed more than me.


----------



## BHarwana

Nevsky said:


> mr John Mccain, Netanyahu and the Saudi king


Loving Irani people is a very far fetched idea. I even doubt they even love their own people.

Here is from Today's protest in Israel which are bigger that the protests in Iran
*Tel Aviv protester raps PM as ‘Traitor-Yahu’*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tel-...tor-yahu-as-5th-rally-draws-thousands.536751/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

BHarwana said:


> Loving Irani people is a very far fetched idea. I even doubt they even love their own people.



It was scarcasm, we all know how much Semitic peoples “love” the Farsi lol most probably wishing Iran becomes Syria 2.0 about now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Fenasi Kerim said:


> It was scarcasm, we all know how much Semitic peoples “love” the Farsi lol most probably wishing Iran becomes Syria 2.0 about now.



I don't see Iran becoming Syria 

Here look this is the fresh pic from Israel. I think Israel becoming Syria faster.
*Aerial view of protests in Israel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

BHarwana said:


> Loving Irani people is a very far fetched idea. I even doubt they even love their own people.
> 
> Here is from Today's protest in Israel which are bigger that the protests in Iran
> *Tel Aviv protester raps PM as ‘Traitor-Yahu’*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tel-...tor-yahu-as-5th-rally-draws-thousands.536751/



two in one,lets pray for both to be free. 

wild new year celebration going on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948233362019438593


----------



## BHarwana

Kopa Shamsu said:


> two in one,lets pray for both to be free.


There is third one as well Bahrain

here Protests on going.





https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-six-to-death-on-terror-charges-idUSKBN1EJ0L7


----------



## ای ایران

Agreed.

*Iranian Leadership: Heed Warning Signs and Change Priorities*
January 2, 2018 Shireen Hunter

Iran’s leadership, especially the hardliners, has attributed the latest protests in several major Iranian cities, including the capital Tehran, to plots by the enemies of Islam and the Iranian Revolution, particularly America, Israel, and Saudi Arabia. Senior officers of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) have also warned that those who are dreaming of ending the revolution will take their dreams to the grave. Fighting words indeed.

Countries that have problems with Iran and its policies, especially in the Middle East, will no doubt try to take advantage of the latest disturbances. Also, the destabilization of the Iranian regime has been a goal of various US administrations with only brief interruption. Finally, the attribution of popular discontent to foreign influences is a traditional propaganda ploy by the Teheran government.

But none of this will likely distract the Iranian people from the country’s real problems—especially the inability of the leadership to make any progress in improving peoples’ lives.

The latest protests began in Mashhad, most probably as a ploy by Rouhani’s opponents, including his defeated rival for the presidency, Ibrahim Raeisi. Mashhad is also the stronghold of Ayatollah Alam al Huda, who is the city’s Friday prayer leader, a hardline and very conservative cleric. At times, he has behaved as though he is the _de facto_ ruler of the city of Mashhad, like some Afghan warlord. For example, he has in the past forced the cancellation of concerts sanctioned by the Ministry of culture and Islamic Guidance.

During the last several months, hardliners have waged a campaign against Rouhani, claiming that many voters now say they are sorry _(pashiman_) that they voted for him. Even so-called reformists have not been very supportive of him. In other words, in the past several months various factions have been back to their old habits of infighting and backbiting, with no concern for the national interest or well-being.

If the protests did start as a ploy by hardliners against Rouhani, they soon got out of hand. Shocked by the way protests spread across the country and worried that they might worsen, various factions have tried to show a united front. But this show of solidarity, too, is unlikely to convince the people.

*Decades of Disappointment*

The fact is that the Iranian people’s patience and endurance has been sorely tested for nearly four decades. They have put up with war, international sanctions, economic hardship, a deteriorating environment, and, during 2017, natural disasters such as earthquakes. Since 1988, when the war with Iraq ended, Iranians have hoped for reform of the system, cultural and social opening, national reconciliation, economic prosperity, and international integration and respect. They have been disappointed time after time.

Meanwhile, the hardliners have continued to chase windmills in a quixotic pursuit of Islamic utopia, Islamic unity, and the liberation of Palestine. They have sacrificed Iran’s scant resources in such pursuits, while projects vital for the country’s development have remained unfinished, the economy has stagnated, and the people have become frustrated and angry.

According to some reports, one of the protestors’ chants could be loosely translated as: “Leave Syria alone/Do something about our problems.”

More seriously, the leadership’s lack of response to the people’s changing values and needs has eroded whatever popular legitimacy it might have had. Despite periodic elections, the regime has increasingly acquired the characteristics of a religio-military _junta_, made up of the IRGC, various foundations, and some conservative clerics.

Again, some of the protestors’ chants indicate how people feel about this coalition. One reads like this: “They turned Islam into a stepping stone and made people miserable.”

People are aware that presidents in Iran lack any real power. They have responsibility and are blamed when things go wrong. But they are not allowed to pursue policies that could help solve the country’s problems. The experiences of the presidencies of Mohammad Khatami and now Hassan Rouhani prove this contention.

Meanwhile, the revolution has been completely hollowed out. It is no longer clear what being “revolutionary” means. It seems that revolutionary slogans are increasingly used to continue the stranglehold on the country by overlapping military and economic elites.

What this group does not understand is that their tactics of shouting “death to America” or fighting Imperialism and Zionism are no longer effective.

The most powerful groups, as they repeat the same old unending call to sacrifice and martyrdom, have nothing positive to offer to the people. In fact, the regime’s serious contradictions and tensions are coming to a head, and the leadership cannot continue its old games of resorting to periodic limited easing of tensions only to turn to repression, infighting, and external adventurism.

*A Different Path*

Vital decisions must be made if the country is to be saved. First and foremost, Iran’s leadership must decide who they want to serve: Iran and its people or some illusory Islamic community.

Second, they must decide what their priority should be, Iran’s survival or liberating Palestine.

Third, they must determine whether Iran’s political system will be a republic or an autocracy? They cannot have it both ways.

Fourth, they must decide whether they want to be part of the world or to turn Iran into another North Korea in order to retain a hardline minority in power. If the former, then they must become a national and Iranian government and cease being a revolutionary and Islamist movement.

In short, they must come out of their paranoid world and enter the real world of the 21st century. Iran cannot become a developed and prosperous nation and state with a cultural and political system stuck in the Middle Ages.

People will not forever remain loyal to their government if it does not make them safe and at least reasonably prosperous.

Another social convulsion is fraught with dangers for Iran. A sustained period of tension and instability could lead to the sort of foreign intervention that happened in Libya and Syria. Already, certain quarters in America and elsewhere are agitating for more direct engagement in Iranian events. Should it occur, it could jeopardize the nation’s survival.

However, the current situation is also untenable. Iran’s leaders must realize the direness of their conditions. It doesn’t help to accuse those who warn of the dangers facing the country of being agents of Iran’s enemies. The Iranian leadership must reform and reorient its priorities towards a national rather than Islamist direction. If they fail, history and the Iranian people will not forgive them.

http://lobelog.com/iranian-leadership-heed-warning-signs-and-change-priorities/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

BHarwana said:


> There is third one as well Bahrain
> 
> here Protests on going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-six-to-death-on-terror-charges-idUSKBN1EJ0L7


now what happened there?they want freedom too?


----------



## BHarwana

Kopa Shamsu said:


> now what happened there?they want freedom too?


Yep


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

BHarwana said:


> Yep


damn,we need to open market to sell freedom,peoples need to be free and do party


----------



## Oublious

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Vice versa...


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

Between "CIA-Mossad backed protest" "foreign extremist killing protesters and putting the blame on the regime" "air pollution" "cancelling schools" and "Hei look at the Jews" The ayatoilets rats are still having a strenuous days 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948196766670819328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948228860163821568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948237395085930496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948227318618755072
With english translation now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947980132693749761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> Not only Persians. It is wrong to stick those insects only to Persians.
> 
> In other cities we had tens of these animals that attacked mosques and burned Qurans. This is a fight between insects and 99% of Iranians. No need to worry, they are done already


Sure the crypto majoos/zaroch are the ones who call Iranian Muslims as Arabs you can trust me on that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

OldTwilight said:


> most of Iranian don't want armed clash and damaging country , or else the number of protesters would be multiplied by 1000s ....
> 
> the people problem is not Islam , but corruption and our corrupted politicians using Islam to cover their corruptions ...


is it so?


----------



## mahatir

padamchen said:


> You continue to insult other faiths by calling them stupid.
> 
> Either its how you've been brought up at home, your social milieu.
> 
> Or it's something encouraged by your belief system.
> 
> I'm interested to know which it is.
> 
> Doesn't make any difference to me either way.
> 
> There's little a convert can say that can move the faith of one who comes from a bloodline that has practiced it's ancient faith unbroken for over 8000 years.
> 
> And is still around.
> 
> Will you be around for 2000?
> 
> Now THAT would be really interesting ....
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Islam will continue within Arab countries as it encourages Arab nationalism but in Iran the situation is different ; I expected Persians to return back to zaroch/majoosi religion Bahai and atheism on the long run while Azeri; kurds and Iranian ethnicities will retain their Islamic faith. 

The bahai faith is popular among Iranians from various background in Canada and it is the biggest threat to shia sect in Iran ; this is why it is banned and it's converts are either killed or jailed . 

I personally want to see Iranians convert to bahai religion ; they are peaceful and we'll mannered much better than hateful majoos .



Fenasi Kerim said:


> Lol the usual Arabs who say “you know nothing about the Arab world” think there experts on Iran and Iranians.
> 
> No wonder 30% of the tweets in support of this “revolution” is from the Arab world lol.


No necessary from the beginning I told Iranians on this forum these protests were staged by extremist anti religion protestors and many disagreed with me but over the past 2 days many mosques and places of worship were burned by these thugs . 

I would take any day a Shia Muslim over a crypto Iranian majoosi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

AS long the people outside the cities don't collabrate with the people in the cities. Ther will be no change, when the farmer join the club the regime will fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

A Message on twitter from a *IRGC* member: "It was supposed to be we use these bullets against Radical Sunnis in Aleppo and Damascus, but Now, we wait to use those against Saudi Arabia bastard infantry (Which means Iranian Protesters) in Isfahan and Tehran"







These IRGC's terrorists will barrel bomb innocent Iranians if the UN doesn't take immediate action .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> some sort of head wear , we didn't had veil that cover face (that belonged to desert to protect yourself from sun , wind and sand ) but that head wear which usually worn by highborn female covered hair and in some case upper body so it by definition is sort of hijab .(you can see it better in first picture ) and about the clothing the part that I quoted fron encyclopedia Iranica explain it better


This is hijab:
https://barringtonstageco.org/2015site/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Types-of-Islamic-veils.png

None of drawings look like that.


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

"thousands" of people protesting. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948254036146434048


----------



## Arabi

In 1980, the Khomeinists staged the cultural revolution against the universities' students and shut down all universities across the nation from 1980 to 1983, jailed and killed thousands of students and kicked out over 700 faculty members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Ther is not much on twitter going on, ther is no help from outside. When a country like America support riots like these you will see a big scale of propaganda on twitter. And ther is no big time only Persians. So ther is no support from foreignersss...


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Islam will continue within Arab countries as it encourages Arab nationalism but in Iran the situation is different ; I expected Persians to return back to zaroch/majoosi religion Bahai and atheism on the long run while Azeri; kurds and Iranian ethnicities will retain their Islamic faith.
> 
> The bahai faith is popular among Iranians from various background in Canada and it is the biggest threat to shia sect in Iran ; this is why it is banned and it's converts are either killed or jailed .
> 
> I personally want to see Iranians convert to bahai religion ; they are peaceful and we'll mannered much better than hateful majoos .



Islam supports Arab nationalism? I think you're just not well versed in english and don't understand what you're writing. Islam originated in Arabian peninsula so it will likely remain as a part of them. Just as Christianity will remain among Europeans as it originated in their ancient empires. To imply that Islam is an religion meant to serve Arabs is not true. You are giving impression to people that Islam is product of Arab culture. It is not, Arab culture did not bring about Islam. The Lord of the Universe did. Prophet Mohammed(SAW) was not an Arab nationalist, he was a very unique person that didn't resemble normal people. He didn't have attachment to nationalism or dominant lifestyle in his time. You don't understand Islam and that's not surprising. 

As for Iranians, let them choose what they want, whatever you're propagating makes no sense and it's starting to come off as some insecurities you have. You're trying to project yourself as very Arab, even though you're half Arab. Why can't we consider you Malaysian and choose that half instead? What's wrong with Malaysia? It's an awesome country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

NoOne'sBoy said:


> islam basically means you follow ancient arab culture you go to heaven. nothing else dawg.



Surprised you didn't call me 'fam', dawg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*The Regime Chants "Death to America", Iranians Chant "Death to Mullahs"*
*by Majid Rafizadeh
January 1, 2018 at 4:30 am*

*https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/11649/iran-regime-death*



Now, people in Iran are demanding not just limited reforms but regime change. The government has been doing all it can to stoke the flames of hatred, but has been trying to deflect it to "Death to America" and "Death to Israel".

The Trump administration is taking the right side by supporting the Iranian people; they are the principal victims of the Iranian regime and its Islamist agenda.

Let us not be on the side of history that would remain silent in the face of such crimes against humanity, let us not join the ranks of other dictators, terrorists, and criminals, that turned a blind eye to violence, and the will of brave, innocent people.

Protests have grown and have spread across Iran in cities such as Tehran, Kermanshah, Shiraz, Rasht, Qom, Hamedan, Ahvaz, Isfahan, Zahedan, Qazvin, and Sari.

The political nature of the protests has been made clear from the outset and the regime is experiencing a political earthquake. The regime's gunmen have been out in full force. Despite the brutal power being deployed to crush these peaceful demonstrators -- four protestors have already been reported killed -- more people are flooding the streets in defiance of the regime.

The scale of these sudden protests is unprecedented during the last four decades of the Islamic Republic of Iran's rule.

These demonstrations, however, are different from other protests in Iran since 1979, when the theocratic regime was established. In 2009, during the popular uprising in the name of the "Green Movement," people were protesting against rigged elections and the presidency of the anti-Semitic politician Mahmoud Ahmadinejad. Chants echoed through the streets, "Where is my vote?" while the government ratcheted up its power to silence the protestors.







Pictured: People in Tehran, Iran, protest against rigged elections during the popular uprising in the name of the "Green Movement," on June 16, 2009. (Image source: Milad Avazbeigi/Wikimedia Commons)



Now, people are demanding not just limited reforms but regime change. After almost four decades of living under a theocracy -- with Islamist mullahs controlling them, rampant corruption, and the regime's persistent dissemination of propaganda -- the people have reached the boiling point. The government has been doing all it can to stoke the flames of hatred, but has been trying to deflect it to "Death to America" and "Death to Israel".

Protesters, risking their lives, have been chanting, "Death to Khamenei" -- a serious crime according to the clergy, and punishable, according to the Sharia law of the regime, with death.

People are also chanting, "Death to Rouhani", "Shame on you Khamenei, step down from power", "Death to the Dictator" and "Death to the Islamic Republic". Protesters are tearing down the banners of Iran's Supreme leaders, Khomeini and Khamenei.

Chants being heard all over the nation are, "Forget about Palestine, forget about Gaza, think about us", "Death to Hezbollah", "The people live like beggars / [Khamenei] lives like a God," and "Leave Syria alone, think about us instead".

The outcry leaves no question about the needs of the people, and the real voice of Iran. Demonstrators are making a clear distinction between the Iranian people's desired policies and those being carried out by the regime. All political and economic indications are that protests in Iran will continue to grow.

The Trump administration in the United States is taking the right side by supporting the Iranian people; they are the principal victims of the Iranian regime and its Islamist agenda.

US President Donald Trump tweeted:

"Many reports of peaceful protests by Iranian citizens fed up with regime's corruption & its squandering of the nation's wealth to fund terrorism abroad. Iranian govt should respect their people's rights, including right to express themselves. The world is watching! #IranProtests"​
In another statement, the U.S. State Department said:

"On June 14, 2017, Secretary Tillerson accurately testified to Congress that he supports 'those elements inside of Iran that would lead to a peaceful transition of government. Those elements are there, certainly as we know.' The Secretary today repeats his deep support for the Iranian people."​
Let us be clear. The fault lines are completely visible. If you are on the side of justice, freedom, and basic human rights, and if you respect humanity, you will not be able to remain silent. Let us at least give moral support, if not more, to the Iranian people. Justice and truth need to prevail. This is what history has repeatedly shown us. Let us not be on the side of history that would remain silent in the face of such crimes against humanity, let us not join the ranks of other dictators, terrorists, and criminals, that turned a blind eye to violence, and the will of brave, innocent people.

_Dr. Majid Rafizadeh, is a business strategist and advisor, Harvard-educated scholar, political scientist, board member of Harvard International Review, and president of the International American Council on the Middle East. He is the author of "Peaceful Reformation in Iran's Islam"._​


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

mahatir said:


> Islam will continue within Arab countries as it encourages Arab nationalism but in Iran the situation is different ; I expected Persians to return back to zaroch/majoosi religion Bahai and atheism on the long run while Azeri; kurds and Iranian ethnicities will retain their Islamic faith.
> 
> The bahai faith is popular among Iranians from various background in Canada and it is the biggest threat to shia sect in Iran ; this is why it is banned and it's converts are either killed or jailed .
> 
> I personally want to see Iranians convert to bahai religion ; they are peaceful and we'll mannered much better than hateful majoos .
> 
> 
> No necessary from the beginning I told Iranians on this forum these protests were staged by extremist anti religion protestors and many disagreed with me but over the past 2 days many mosques and places of worship were burned by these thugs .
> 
> I would take any day a Shia Muslim over a crypto Iranian majoosi



The un-Islamic ayatoilets occupation of Iran has accomplished and produced more harm then what the biggest adversaryes of Islam could have ever dreamed about i.e they have turned many shia Iranians both DOMESTICALLY and OUTSIDE the country to loathe the Shia clergy, many has gone towards Atheism, Zoroastrianism, Christianity, Bahai, etc The only one to blame are the ayatoilets who planted the roots for precisely such a degradation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947541890768846848
As for what comes after this cursed regime, it could actually be more preferable. If Iran want to continue with its imperialism, it is forced to begin from start as it cant continue using WTF. The authority of the current ayatoilets is completely established on WTF ideology that assist shia terrorist across the region. Besides, rather an open enemy, then a filthy hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Arabi said:


> A Message on twitter from a *IRGC* member: "It was supposed to be we use these bullets against Radical Sunnis in Aleppo and Damascus, but Now, we wait to use those against Saudi Arabia bastard infantry (Which means Iranian Protesters) in Isfahan and Tehran"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These IRGC's terrorists will barrel bomb innocent Iranians if the UN doesn't take immediate action .


Oh My God! What kind of horrible monsters these IRGC members are, They openly posting twits about killing civilians for no apparent reason whatsoever. Oh UN almighty! Please protect us from these maniacs for they want to use their bullets against us, We need the Americans to conduct some democracy exporting missions quickly, Maybe Saudis can also send us an "Aid ship for humanitarian purpose!" too, For we are in desperate need of their help. But Oh, Wait a minute!
*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!*
Your "*IRGC member*" wrote Tehran with "ط", You know, Like how Tehran is written in Arabic, "طهران":
https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طهران
I guess the "*IRGC member*" who wrote this massage didn't know in Persian, Tehran is written with "ت" not "ط":
Persian: *تهران‎*
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/تهران
Make sure those buffons in Bin Salman's cyber army know the spelling correctly, We clearly don't want them to get the spelling wrong, Am i right?


Arabi said:


> These IRGC's terrorists will barrel bomb innocent Iranians if the UN doesn't take immediate action .


Nice try you pathetic losers, Try harder next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948280544860758017


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


>


The donkey and his son
Alzahameirs dog with his son al dub al dasher

They should worry about the Saudis rather then worrying about iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

Arabi said:


> A Message on twitter from a *IRGC* member: "It was supposed to be we use these bullets against Radical Sunnis in Aleppo and Damascus, but Now, we wait to use those against Saudi Arabia bastard infantry (Which means Iranian Protesters) in Isfahan and Tehran"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These IRGC's terrorists will barrel bomb innocent Iranians if the UN doesn't take immediate action .



Why are you telling a LIE?

He used the word "Takfiri" and not the "Sunni". 

These are Takfiries in Syria who took weapons on the orders of Saudia and US and ISIS. While Sunnies are with Assad and they form the majority in Syria. These ISIS and Jihadists and FSA were killed in Syria and defeated by Sunnies and Shias and Christians and Alwies and all other minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Cthulhu said:


> Oh My God! What kind of horrible monsters these IRGC members are, They openly posting twits about killing civilians for no apparent reason whatsoever. Oh UN almighty! Please protect us from these maniacs for they want to use their bullets against us, We need the Americans to conduct some democracy exporting missions quickly, Maybe Saudis can also send us an "Aid ship for humanitarian purpose!" too, For we are in desperate need of their help. But Oh, Wait a minute!
> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!*
> Your "*IRGC member*" wrote Tehran with "ط", You know, Like how Tehran is written in Arabic, "طهران":
> https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طهران
> I guess the "*IRGC member*" who wrote this massage didn't know in Persian, Tehran is written with "ت" not "ط":
> Persian: *تهران‎*
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/تهران
> Make sure those buffons in Bin Salman's cyber army know the spelling correctly, We clearly don't want them to get the spelling wrong, Am i right?
> 
> Nice try you pathetic losers, Try harder next time.



Yeah Khomeneist you can come up with as much lies as you want, but the fact that Iranians use ط as well. so they write طهران instead of تهران .... and here's a Youtube-like Iranian website where Farsis type طهران not only تهران as you claimed
you can check it out yourself

https://www.aparat.com/search/طهران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

0:00 to 0:02 that "hair flashing" was great before addressing "murderous regime"
i am not serious about she being serious. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948279513527435264


----------



## veg

PennisulaFalcon said:


> The un-Islamic ayatoilets occupation of Iran has accomplished and produced more harm then what the biggest adversaryes of Islam could have ever dreamed about i.e they have turned many shia Iranians both DOMESTICALLY and OUTSIDE the country to loathe the Shia clergy, many has gone towards Atheism, Zoroastrianism, Christianity, Bahai, etc The only one to blame are the ayatoilets who planted the roots for precisely such a degradation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947541890768846848
> As for what comes after this cursed regime, it could actually be more preferable. If Iran want to continue with its imperialism, it is forced to begin from start as it cant continue using WTF. The authority of the current ayatoilets is completely established on WTF ideology that assist shia terrorist across the region. Besides, rather an open enemy, then a filthy hypocrite.



Yes, Mullahs of Iran are too extremists ... but the most damage that has been caused to the humanity, it was through the Salafi thought which was propagated from Saudia and which resulted in Taliban and ISIS and Boko Haram and all other evils.

Although now Saudia does not want to recognise it's illegitimate childs (i.e. ISIS and Boko Haram and Al-Qaeda etc.) 

And then we have Zionist Extremism in form of Netanyahu and Protestant Extremism in form of Trump, and no one is standing against these evils except for Iranian State, while Saudies are licking the boots of Zionist and Protestant extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

*Young, working-class and fed up: Iran's deadly protests driven by a new crop of dissenters*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948264111049183237
If 2009 was a very middle-class rebellion, this is much cruder than that and much angrier than that. This is simpler folk, people who are basically fighting to make a living every day and have very basic demands.”

..A 25-year-old working in his father’s grocery shop in Tehran, who asked to be identified only as Saeed, sounded despondent when asked why he was protesting.

“Tell me what my future is,” the high school graduate said in a near-whisper, elbows propped on the counter. “I am a burden on my family. I’m not able to earn enough money. Tell me what else to do.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948284930349465602
The unrest began Thursday in the northeastern city of Mashhad, one of Iran’s most conservative cities. Hard-liners organized a rally against President Hassan Rouhani, a moderate cleric, that quickly expanded into a critique of the entire ruling system.

“It got out of hand because the actual societal discontent cannot be channeled against a particular faction — it is structural,” said Rouzbeh Parsi, an Iran scholar at Lund University in Sweden. “No matter who is running the country, it’s the same crap for people at the bottom.”

The 2009 uprising was centered in Tehran among educated, middle-class and politically engaged Iranians. Dubbed the “Green Movement,” those protests prompted a violent crackdown in which dozens were killed and thousands arrested. Authorities tortured prisoners and held Stalin-style show trials in which defendants were forced to confess they were foreign agents.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948275034229035008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

PennisulaFalcon said:


> The un-Islamic ayatoilets occupation of Iran has accomplished and produced more harm then what the biggest adversaryes of Islam could have ever dreamed about i.e they have turned many shia Iranians both DOMESTICALLY and OUTSIDE the country to loathe the Shia clergy, many has gone towards Atheism, Zoroastrianism, Christianity, Bahai, etc The only one to blame are the ayatoilets who planted the roots for precisely such a degradation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947541890768846848
> As for what comes after this cursed regime, it could actually be more preferable. If Iran want to continue with its imperialism, it is forced to begin from start as it cant continue using WTF. The authority of the current ayatoilets is completely established on WTF ideology that assist shia terrorist across the region. Besides, rather an open enemy, then a filthy hypocrite.


Iranians turned away from Islam because of their nationalistic pride and not because of the iranian government before the Islamic revolution tha iranian nationalists and shah supporters hate Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Iranians protesting are selling their country and religion for money and Persian pride

And is this the Muslim ummah? Where is the support for Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

mahatir said:


> Islam will continue within Arab countries as it encourages Arab nationalism but in Iran the situation is different ; I expected Persians to return back to zaroch/majoosi religion Bahai and atheism on the long run while Azeri; kurds and Iranian ethnicities will retain their Islamic faith.
> 
> The bahai faith is popular among Iranians from various background in Canada and it is the biggest threat to shia sect in Iran ; this is why it is banned and it's converts are either killed or jailed .
> 
> I personally want to see Iranians convert to bahai religion ; they are peaceful and we'll mannered much better than hateful majoos .
> 
> 
> No necessary from the beginning I told Iranians on this forum these protests were staged by extremist anti religion protestors and many disagreed with me but over the past 2 days many mosques and places of worship were burned by these thugs .
> 
> I would take any day a Shia Muslim over a crypto Iranian majoosi



Islam will continue in the Arab regions among the Arab people because whether most Muslim convert people across the world like to hear it or not, Islam IS Arab.

God is ONE.

He sent His people His message when they were ready, and at their time of greatest need, through his Prophet who was born and came FROM those same people.

We Persians received the message first. It's as simple as that.

Then the Semites. Four thousand years later. Not once, but thrice. Over the next few millennia.

It's as simple as that.

There is nothing revolutionary. Nothing that more evolved people before you have not heard before. Thousands of years before your people did.

All the rest, is simply region and geography and race specific rule books. Nothing more. Nothing less.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

mangekyousharingan said:


> Iranians protesting are selling their country and religion for money and Persian pride
> 
> And is this the Muslim ummah? Where is the support for Iran?



There are tens of millions if not hundreds of millions in the Arab and the Muslim world praying for the demise of the cancerous Neo-Safavid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> There are tens of millions if not hundreds of millions in the Arab and the Muslim world praying for the demise of the cancerous Neo-Safavid.



The same people that have already sold their deen and iman to Americans and Israelis want Iran gone? What a shock!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

mangekyousharingan said:


> The same people that have already sold their deen and iman to Americans and Israelis want Iran gone? What a shock!



Well, if he knew that they recognize Arabs and dogs equal to each other, he wouldn't celebrate it. No offense to Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

When you sell your soul to the devil you become ignorant 


mohammad45 said:


> Well, if he knew that they recognize Arabs and dogs equal to each other, he wouldn't celebrate it. No offense to Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh.... What has this protests got to do with KSA, Gulf States and the West??
> So people can't protest again in their own country because it 'might' serve the interests of other countries? Lol.
> Why do you people always think outside powers are behind all your protests? That's an insult to the intelligence/brain of your own people in this region to be honest.


Mike, he is referring to some opportunists in this thread and i agree with him.
I for one am pretty sure the said people dont give a cent about democratic rights of Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Covert war by cia on muslim state , which was about to chcek israel !
Iran should clean all these stupid ,azadi seekers same way as china did ! 
I stand with the govt of iran !



mangekyousharingan said:


> Iranians protesting are selling their country and religion for money and Persian pride
> 
> And is this the Muslim ummah? Where is the support for Iran?


We pakistanis support , iranian.govt , these protesters are paid scums by CIA , crush them brother & remember as long as uncle sam is sitting in afghanistan these kind of protests will.be around for you & for us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

batmannow said:


> Covert war by cia on muslim state , which was about to chcek israel !
> Iran should clean all these stupid ,azadi seekers same way as china did !
> I stand with the govt of iran !
> 
> 
> We pakistanis support , iranian.govt , these protesters are paid scums by CIA , crush them brother & remember as long as uncle sam is sitting in afghanistan these kind of protests will.be around for you & for us ?



The reality is that many Pakistani people support Iran but the Pakistani government do not. Russia already said they will not accept any country meddle with Iran’s internal affairs. If only Turkey and Pakistan would show the same support. Us of Satan and israhell wouldn’t be able to do a damm thing to us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948294587793199109

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948292932821487617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948272201421217792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948300192582914048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

ای ایران said:


> Iran’s leadership, especially the hardliners, has attributed the latest protests in several major Iranian cities, including the capital Tehran, to plots by the enemies of Islam and the Iranian Revolution, particularly America, Israel, and Saudi Arabia. Senior officers of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) have also warned that those who are dreaming of ending the revolution will take their dreams to the grave. Fighting words indeed.


lol I don't know why muslim countries always like blaming 'foreign hands' (read West, Israel) for all their ills and protests by their people. lol Its like another religion for them. For example i don't see Israel blaming Iran or the West for protests in Israel, just like I don't see any western country blaming foreign hands when there are protests in that country. This is becoming really ridiculous to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

mangekyousharingan said:


> The reality is that many Pakistani people support Iran but the Pakistani government do not. Russia already said they will not accept any country meddle with Iran’s internal affairs. If only Turkey and Pakistan would show the same support. Us of Satan and israhell wouldn’t be able to do a damm thing to us



Man, you just want to blame others for the failure of the Iranian government to satisfy its people...
the ones who have taken to the streets are pure Iranians who want to see a change to the better.

Have you seen this frustrated and hopeless Iranian lady who participated in the protest to make her voice heard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

mangekyousharingan said:


> The reality is that many Pakistani people support Iran but the Pakistani government do not. Russia already said they will not accept any country meddle with Iran’s internal affairs. If only Turkey and Pakistan would show the same support. Us of Satan and israhell wouldn’t be able to do a damm thing to us


By the will of allaha its comming soon !


----------



## SALMAN F

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> There are tens of millions if not hundreds of millions in the Arab and the Muslim world praying for the demise of the cancerous Neo-Safavid.


Safavids eradicated your terrorism 500 years ago that's why they are your ultimate nightmare and that's why even today you bark at Iranians calling them Safavids we can clearly see the horror that the name Safavid bring to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Arabi said:


> Man, you just want to blame others for the failure of the Iranian government to satisfy its people...
> the ones who have taken to the streets are pure Iranians who want to see a change to the better.
> 
> Have you seen this frustrated and hopeless Iranian lady who participated in the protest to make her voice heard?


So if in usa anytime any protests been supported by pakistan, iran , china russia staged , then all of us tell US govt to resign , will it be accepted ????


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabi said:


> Man, you just want to blame others for the failure of the Iranian government to satisfy its people...
> the ones who have taken to the streets are pure Iranians who want to see a change to the better.
> 
> Have you seen this frustrated and hopeless Iranian lady who participated in the protest to make her voice heard?


You can go and bark at your government specially with rising the gasoline price even though you don't have sanctions


----------



## mangekyo

Arabi said:


> Man, you just want to blame others for the failure of the Iranian government to satisfy its people...
> the ones who have taken to the streets are pure Iranians who want to see a change to the better.
> 
> Have you seen this frustrated and hopeless Iranian lady who participated in the protest to make her voice heard?



The ones taken to the streets are those who want Islam gone. The frustrated lady is complaining about Iran giving aid to Arabs. This is not an anti government protest anymore, it’s anti Islam



batmannow said:


> So if in usa anytime any protests been supported by pakistan, iran , china russia staged , then all of us tell US govt to resign , will it be accepted ????



No, because we are Terrorists, we do not have the right to support anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

mangekyousharingan said:


> The ones taken to the streets are those who want Islam gone. The frustrated lady is complaining about Iran giving aid to Arabs. This is not an anti government protest anymore, it’s anti Islam
> 
> 
> 
> No because we are Terrorists, we do not have the right to support anything


The biggest terrorist state is USA just look at the history from hiroshima to nagasaki ???
Even that ill be enough ?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

mike2000 is back said:


> lol I don't know why muslim countries always like blaming 'foreign hands' (read West, Israel) for all their ills and protests by their people. lol Its like another religion for them. For example i don't see Israel blaming Iran or the West for protests in Israel, just like I don't see any western country blaming foreign hands when there are protests in that country. This is becoming really ridiculous to be honest.


Because the governments of the west are scums who take opportunity and advantage for their own gain


----------



## mangekyo

batmannow said:


> The biggest terrorist state is USA just look at the history from hiroshima to nagasaki ???
> Even that ill be enough ?lol



Only muslims and anti US/yahoods can be Terrorists. Look at the history, Israel and USA can get away with anything. Even shooting down a civilian Iranian passenger plane



mike2000 is back said:


> lol I don't know why muslim countries always like blaming 'foreign hands' (read West, Israel) for all their ills and protests by their people. lol Its like another religion for them. For example i don't see Israel blaming Iran or the West for protests in Israel, just like I don't see any western country blaming foreign hands when there are protests in that country. This is becoming really ridiculous to be honest.



Are you Blind, Dumb, or Ignorant?
Who created the economic situation in Iran by putting illegal sanctions and threatening country’s from doing business with Iran?

Who destroyed Iraq and armed the so called moderate rebel’s in Syria which led to Isis?

Who destroyed Libya?

Who created Taliban and destroyed Afghanistan?

Who supported the Muslim brotherhood in Egypt?

Who is supporting the Wahabis and salafists?

Who created and is supporting the illegal state of Israel which have murdered millions of Palestinians?

Who started WW1? WW2?

Who turned muslims against one each other in Ottoman Empire? 


The Middle East was fine until the West started to interfere

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

mike2000 is back said:


> lol I don't know why muslim countries always like blaming 'foreign hands' (read West, Israel) for all their ills and protests by their people. lol Its like another religion for them. For example i don't see Israel blaming Iran or the West for protests in Israel, just like I don't see any western country blaming foreign hands when there are protests in that country. This is becoming really ridiculous to be honest.


Becoming ridiculous? It's always been ridiculous...



mangekyousharingan said:


> Only muslims and anti US/yahoods can be Terrorists. Look at the history, Israel and USA can get away with anything. Even shooting down a civilian Iranian passenger plane



Dude... Islamists are the biggest terrorists in the World, bigger terrorists than Zionists are.



> Who created the economic situation in Iran



The regime.



> by putting illegal sanctions and threatening country’s from doing business with Iran?



USA

By the way, sanctions arent 'illegal', but they are indeed hostile and punished our people far more than they punished the regime.



> Who destroyed Iraq



Saddam.



> and armed the so called moderate rebel’s in Syria which led to Isis?



Everyone.



> Who destroyed Libya?



Libyans themselves.



> Who created Taliban



Pakistan



> and destroyed Afghanistan?



Everyone. Soviets, Pakistan, US and Afghans themselves.



> Who supported the Muslim brotherhood in Egypt?



Muslims.



> Who is supporting the Wahabis and salafists?



Wahabis and Salafists, lol..



> Who created and is supporting the illegal state of Israel



Britain, now USA.



> which have murdered millions of Palestinians?



Millions? Thousands of Palestinians for sure have been murdered by Israel. But dont exaggerate.



> Who started WW1?



Germany and Austria-Hungary.



> WW2?



Britain and France.



> Who turned muslims against one each other in Ottoman Empire



Muslims.



> The Middle East was fine until the West started to interfere



lol. Get real.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Do what is needded to be done Iran !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

mahatir said:


> Islam will continue within Arab countries as it encourages Arab nationalism but in Iran the situation is different ; I expected Persians to return back to zaroch/majoosi religion Bahai and atheism on the long run while Azeri; kurds and Iranian ethnicities will retain their Islamic faith.
> 
> The bahai faith is popular among Iranians from various background in Canada and it is the biggest threat to shia sect in Iran ; this is why it is banned and it's converts are either killed or jailed .
> 
> I personally want to see Iranians convert to bahai religion ; they are peaceful and we'll mannered much better than hateful majoos .
> 
> 
> No necessary from the beginning I told Iranians on this forum these protests were staged by extremist anti religion protestors and many disagreed with me but over the past 2 days many mosques and places of worship were burned by these thugs .
> 
> I would take any day a Shia Muslim over a crypto Iranian majoosi


^ Is this guy for real or is this some kind of comedy act for the handicapped? Seriously i had read this post three times and laughed even more after each one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

mangekyousharingan said:


> Only muslims and anti US/yahoods can be Terrorists. Look at the history, Israel and USA can get away with anything. Even shooting down a civilian Iranian passenger plane
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Blind, Dumb, or Ignorant?
> Who created the economic situation in Iran by putting illegal sanctions and threatening country’s from doing business with Iran?
> 
> Who destroyed Iraq and armed the so called moderate rebel’s in Syria which led to Isis?
> 
> Who destroyed Libya?
> 
> Who created Taliban and destroyed Afghanistan?
> 
> Who supported the Muslim brotherhood in Egypt?
> 
> Who is supporting the Wahabis and salafists?
> 
> Who created and is supporting the illegal state of Israel which have murdered millions of Palestinians?
> 
> Who started WW1? WW2?
> 
> Who turned muslims against one each other in Ottoman Empire?
> 
> 
> The Middle East was fine until the West started to interfere



lol This dude answered you before I had the opportunity to even do that. 


ای ایران said:


> Becoming ridiculous? It's always been ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... Islamists are the biggest terrorists in the World, bigger terrorists than Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> The regime.
> 
> 
> 
> USA
> 
> By the way, sanctions arent 'illegal', but they are indeed hostile and punished our people far more than they punished the regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Libyans themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone. Soviets, Pakistan, US and Afghans themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Wahabis and Salafists, lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Britain, now USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions? Thousands of Palestinians for sure have been murdered by Israel. But dont exaggerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany and Austria-Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> Britain and France.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Get real.


----------



## The SC

Al Jazeera watching the events in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948266391685169153


----------



## The SC

The resignation of the Minister of Communications in the Rouhani government in protest against the suppression of demonstrations..
Is this true?


----------



## The SC

Banks took citizens' money on the basis of investments and then closed its doors. The people complained to the government.. She told them: Say Ya Hussein  

The protesters burned 10 banks so far. The government is urging them to stop and they responded to the government: Say Ya Hussein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

What goes around comes around.

*Iran stirs trouble abroad, now faces its own hell*







Persian expansionism in the Middle East seems to be taking its toll on Iran as domestic protests have snowballed into an avalanche.

It is clear that the Iranian economy is overstretched using vital resources and funds to finance the Iranian interventions in Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Lebanon, which is an extremely expensive business.

Growing street protests show that the ordinary Iranian is dissatisfied with the way the country is being run. People are economically hard pressed and unemployment has turned into a major source of dissatisfaction, especially among the young population.

It is clear that the Iranian leaders neglected their people and spent their money financing military and covert operations abroad.

The protesters have also targeted government involvement in Syria, calling on the government to "leave Syria and think about us." They have also condemned the government's obsession with supporting Hezbollah in Lebanon.

With the coming of 2018, now Iranian leaders have to do some deep thinking. Either they appease their own people or they continue financing subversion abroad. Yet, they have to remember that they can halt the current protests with an iron fist but as long as they don't erase the reasons for it, they will never survive.

https://www.dailysabah.com/columns/...n-stirs-trouble-abroad-now-faces-its-own-hell

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dexon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948308251749134336

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mahatir

ای ایران said:


> Becoming ridiculous? It's always been ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... Islamists are the biggest terrorists in the World, bigger terrorists than Zionists are.
> 
> 
> 
> The regime.
> 
> 
> 
> USA
> 
> By the way, sanctions arent 'illegal', but they are indeed hostile and punished our people far more than they punished the regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Libyans themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone. Soviets, Pakistan, US and Afghans themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Wahabis and Salafists, lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Britain, now USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions? Thousands of Palestinians for sure have been murdered by Israel. But dont exaggerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany and Austria-Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> Britain and France.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Get real.



Lets say God's biggest mistake was creating humans , the world was just fine without them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Oh come on this entire protest is Israel orchestrated.

*Israel questions Iranian blogger after giving her asylum*


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...blogger-after-giving-her-asylum-idUSKBN1E91I9


----------



## mahatir

mangekyousharingan said:


> Iranians protesting are selling their country and religion for money and Persian pride
> 
> And is this the Muslim ummah? Where is the support for Iran?



The regime has enough supporters inside and outside Iran to face any foreign invasion or internal uprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

mahatir said:


> Lets say God's biggest mistake was creating humans , the world was just fine without them


Wrong. The only mistake being made here is you being an uneducated douche posting nonsense over the internet about a people and country you have nothing to do with and no knoweldge of. You're making a fool of yourself and you dont even realize it. Im being nice to you here by saying this. Go away, mind your own business and get yourself an education.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

It would be great if they succeed in removing the clerics from power, turn the Islamic republic into a secular republic that represents their root culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

TheCamelGuy said:


> It would be great if they succeed in removing the clerics from power, turn the Islamic republic into a secular republic that represents their root culture.


Yes that would be great but dont count on it happening anytime soon.



Arabi said:


> Yeah Khomeneist you can come up with as much lies as you want, but the fact that Iranians use ط as well. so they write طهران instead of تهران .... and here's a Youtube-like Iranian website where Farsis type طهران not only تهران as you claimed
> you can check it out yourself
> 
> https://www.aparat.com/search/طهران


I have never seen any Iranian write Tehran like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

mike2000 is back said:


> lol I don't know why muslim countries always like blaming 'foreign hands' (read West, Israel) for all their ills and protests by their people. lol Its like another religion for them. For example i don't see Israel blaming Iran or the West for protests in Israel, just like I don't see any western country blaming foreign hands when there are protests in that country. This is becoming really ridiculous to be honest.


chuk chuk ,of course western country don't blame us for protest in their country,they only blame us when we just want to have innocent fun with them and taste peedom with guns and trucks in their country.it is very bad.we should also have peedom to do what we want na?but it looks like "le terrorism" song is western people's national anthem when we want to use peedom.whenever we use peedom the foreign countries blame us,it's like another religion for them.
we want peedom too


----------



## temujin

Although there is genuine anger on the streets, it is likely to fizzle out In the face of a sustained government crackdown and key concessions in the budget due to the lack of a coherent leadership that can organise and motivate the protesters to eventually affect regime change. Unlike Syria, neither is there much scope in the current scenario for regional actors to fund and incite large scale civil conflict as the internal security apparatus remains strong and loyal to the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948308530766983168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948318581997096961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948301138176237568
https://twitter.com/MohamadAhwaze?lang=en


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948219670284390400


----------



## veg

mahatir said:


> Lets say God's biggest mistake was creating humans , the world was just fine without them



Let us say it was "Humans" mistake that it created different gods and religions. The world would have been just fine without these gods and religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

mahatir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948308530766983168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948318581997096961
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948301138176237568
> https://twitter.com/MohamadAhwaze?lang=en
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948219670284390400


You shouldn't post these animals propaganda because everything came from them is a lie like whole city fell to the protesters or the irgc are defecting lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

veg said:


> Let us say it was "Humans" mistake that it created different gods and religions. The world would have been just fine without these gods and religions.


humanity itself is the biggest problem for human,human "created" guns,atom,nuclear bomb not to worship gods,i am sure about it.
humanist too quick to blame religion but yet to see single humanist to accept the result of humanity in first world war,second world war,hiroshima,nagasaki and other humanity show.

they are preparing for new humanity show.any humanist there?please save us from humanity 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948355557022420992
somebody was saying these people "nothing" have to do with religion,only regime theocracy? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948426159322161158


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This is hijab:
> https://barringtonstageco.org/2015site/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Types-of-Islamic-veils.png
> 
> None of drawings look like that.


you simply don't want to get it .
thats a clothes and clothes change in the course of time.
by the way in islam the type of clothes never mentioned it's said which part you must cover.

by the way here they talked about hijab not Islamic hijab , or its another world you guys want to hijack (every body here knew how you guys hijacked the world Anti-Semite and equaled it by Anti-Jew)


----------



## veg

Kopa Shamsu said:


> humanity itself is the biggest problem for human,human "created" guns,atom,nuclear bomb not to worship gods,i am sure about it.
> humanist too quick to blame religion but yet to see single humanist to accept the result of humanity in first world war,second world war,hiroshima,nagasaki and other humanity show.
> 
> they are preparing for new humanity show.any humanist there?please save us from humanity
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948355557022420992
> somebody was saying these people "nothing" have to do with religion,only regime theocracy?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948426159322161158



Yes, the evil sides of humans are when it created : Nationalism, Religion, Selfishness ...

The positive side of the humans is: Love, Humanity, which ask them to be fair to others, give rights to others, live in peace ...

Although the timings of protests in Iran are very bad due to the extremism of other side i.e. Netanyahu, Trump, MBS, nevertheless the Wilayat-e-Faqih system must be abandoned and true democracy should be introduced.

Mullahs have to accept if majority of people of Iran don't want Islamic system, but a secular system, then Mullahs have to surrender to the wish of the majority of the people. Sadly, they don't. Sadly they want to clinch to the power using ever negative way.

The anti Islam protesters will loose their legitimacy if there is True democracy in Iran and still the majority want to have an Islamic system. But due to the fears of loosing powers, Mullahs are not ready to accept the challenge and to introduce the real democracy.


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

veg said:


> Yes, the evil sides of humans are when it created : Nationalism, Religion, Selfishness ...
> 
> The positive side of the humans is: Love, Humanity, which ask them to be fair to others, give rights to others, live in peace ...
> 
> Although the timings of protests in Iran are very bad due to the extremism of other side i.e. Netanyahu, Trump, MBS, nevertheless the Wilayat-e-Faqih system must be abandoned and true democracy should be introduced.
> 
> Mullahs have to accept if majority of people of Iran don't want Islamic system, but a secular system, then Mullahs have to surrender to the wish of the majority of the people. Sadly, they don't. Sadly they want to clinch to the power using ever negative way.
> 
> The anti Islam protesters will loose their legitimacy if there is True democracy in Iran and still the majority want to have an Islamic system. But due to the fears of loosing powers, Mullahs are not ready to accept the challenge and to introduce the real democracy.



i don't care where this country and it's people goes,neither i have interest in what is between their molah and their people,let them fvck each other,i don't want those b*stards to use our religion's name,that's all.I have absolute zero interest in their country,but some of their people are using our religion's name to do drama,they should understand if these parsi zozos or whatever cross the limits they will be fvcked back to time of king cycle,oh sorry,cyrus.
They have already used our religion to do victim drama to utmost level,not anymore.Its a shame they were even born in holy land of middle east.When the time comes we will take care both of these tumor country that has poisoned holy land of middle east.
They should not test our resolve.Or we will be forced to correct the mistake that happened thousand year ago,the single biggest mistake to let these people live.And i swear it will be merciless. Because i am not even near as merciful as our prophet and his great companions.
my answer to you was about "humanity" as the humanists tend to act naive when it comes to accept the consequences of humanity but they are at front foot when it's time to criticize religion.

*///*the evil sides of humans are when it created : Nationalism, Religion, Selfishness*///*

creating guns,bombs belongs to which category of this exactly?btw if you are saying humanity also has an "evil" side then it's useless to criticize religions because of their "bad" sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

bozorgmehr said:


> Thank you! The fire still burns in our hearts... Iranians will find their way back to the path Asha sooner than later... And we will be at home again... I don't follow religion. But the teachings of Zarathushtra is what has made us into Iranians, as opposed to another indistinctive face in the crowd... And Iranians know that.





500 said:


> This is hijab:
> https://barringtonstageco.org/2015site/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Types-of-Islamic-veils.png
> 
> None of drawings look like that.


Those are only a few modern hijabs... hijab has evolved over the centuries and in different regions.



mike2000 is back said:


> lol This dude answered you before I had the opportunity to even do that.


In 2007 retired four-star General Wesley Clark appeared on _Democracy Now_and said that about ten days after 9/11 he learned that the Pentagon was already making plans for a completely unjustified invasion of Iraq, and that he was shown a memo featuring a plan to “take out seven countries in five years, starting with Iraq, and then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and, finishing off, Iran.”


----------



## mangekyo

Kopa Shamsu said:


> i don't care where this country and it's people goes,neither i have interest in what is between their molah and their people,let them fvck each other,i don't want those b*stards to use our religion's name,that's all.I have absolute zero interest in their country,but some of their people are using our religion's name to do drama,they should understand if these parsi zozos or whatever cross the limits they will be fvcked back to time of king cycle,oh sorry,cyrus.
> They have already used our religion to do victim drama to utmost level,not anymore.Its a shame they were even born in holy land of middle east.When the time comes we will take care both of these tumor country that has poisoned holy land of middle east.
> They should not test our resolve.Or we will be forced to correct the mistake that happened thousand year ago,the single biggest mistake to let these people live.And i swear it will be merciless. Because i am not even near as merciful as our prophet and his great companions.
> my answer to you was about "humanity" as the humanists tend to act naive when it comes to accept the consequences of humanity but they are at front foot when it's time to criticize religion.
> 
> *///*the evil sides of humans are when it created : Nationalism, Religion, Selfishness*///*
> 
> creating guns,bombs belongs to which category of this exactly?btw if you are saying humanity also has an "evil" side then it's useless to criticize religions because of their "bad" sides.



Here is ahother ISIS wanker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

mangekyousharingan said:


> Here is ahother ISIS wanker


coming from peeranis?don't worry,as i said i have very special plan for both tumor.
peeran and pissraeli secret intelligence service.
you are both gonna love it,both ahura mazda and yashuha will greet you,i will personally set up the meeting,i swear by both of you


----------



## mangekyo

Kopa Shamsu said:


> coming from peeranis?don't worry,as i said i have very special plan for both tumor.
> peeran and pissraeli secret intelligence service.
> you are both gonna love it,both ahura mazda and yashuha will greet you,i will personally set up the meeting,i swear by both of you



Are you sorry we defeated your god Al baghdadi and your ISIS whores?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Would the Arab members who form the bulk of this thread support protests of similar nature in Saudi Arabia and UAE to bring down the monarchy and switch to a democracy? 

I mean this is about Iranian democracy and getting rid of the theocracy at the end of the day right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

mangekyousharingan said:


> Are you sorry we defeated your god Al baghdadi and your ISIS whores?


khik khikz,al baghdadi?is that ahura mazda's brother?your uncle?last time i checkedthat madafvker was giving a lot of trouble to ur supreme gods murikkans too 
speaking or whores,how about we discuss about those parsi whores of yours?i heard they were well used,zozos still cry about it,what was that queen's name you always talk about?


----------



## RowdyRathore

Śakra said:


> Civil war in iran?


Yes seems same like Arab spring, though the scale is unknown only getting outputs from Twitter & western media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

RowdyRathore said:


> Yes seems same like Arab spring, though the scale is unknown only getting outputs from Twitter & western media


fantastic,which source?


----------



## Dexon

ahvaz today ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you simply don't want to get it .
> thats a clothes and clothes change in the course of time.
> by the way in islam the type of clothes never mentioned it's said which part you must cover.
> 
> by the way here they talked about hijab not Islamic hijab , or its another world you guys want to hijack (every body here knew how you guys hijacked the world Anti-Semite and equaled it by Anti-Jew)


The difference between hijab and simple female hat that hijab goes around face and covers neck too. What we see on ancient Persian reliefs are just different styles of hats like here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=fem...37vYAhXPKVAKHQh5DC4Q_AUICigB&biw=1230&bih=796


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> The difference between hijab and simple female hat that hijab goes around face and covers neck too. What we see on ancient Persian reliefs are just different styles of hats like here:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fem...37vYAhXPKVAKHQh5DC4Q_AUICigB&biw=1230&bih=796


Just like always you don't want to accept a headwear can be hijab and its only difference in style
By the way can you then explain this for me





And by the way those ancient images covered far more than what I see today (as if I care , but what I care is that don't distort history in some nonsense discussion)
And again go and read links from encyclopedia iranica that I post previously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Can we stay on topic? No one gives a f about headwear!


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Can we stay on topic? No one gives a f about headwear!


this is new topic 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946204883954348032


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

Dexon said:


> ahvaz today ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948548434549669888
it sounds like our own political troll

govt - all 16 crore people is with us.

Opposition -all 16 crore people of country supporting us

total 16+16=32 crore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Kopa Shamsu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948548434549669888
> it sounds like our own political troll
> 
> govt - all 16 crore people is with us.
> 
> Opposition -all 16 crore people of country supporting us
> 
> total 16+16=32 crore



In normal countries what matters is how many people vote , NOT how many people one side can rally to walk the street.


----------



## GBU-28

I can't post here any longer because of the terrorist Mullah-regime supporter known as Serpentine who bans me all the time for nothing.

All I'll say is I fully support the Iranian people freeing themselves from one of the most repugnant regimes the world has ever known. Many will die and their chances of success are small because of the sheer scale of Iran's apparatus of internal oppression. It is huge.

If Iran is willing to spend Billions and even IRGC lives on hijacking Arab countries, then you better believe the regime is willing to kill as many Iranians as needed to ensure its own survival.

One day the Mullah terrorists will be on the end of a rope hoisted by their own people.


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

sammuel said:


> In normal countries what matters is how many people vote , NOT how many people one side can rally to walk the street.


first understand what my answer was about,it was reply to post i quoted.i was not talking about vote,was talking about something else.



GBU-28 said:


> I can't post here any longer because of the terrorist Mullah-regime supporter known as Serpentine who bans me all the time for nothing.
> 
> All I'll say is I fully support the Iranian people freeing themselves from one of the most repugnant regimes the world has ever known. Many will die and their chances of success are small because of the sheer scale of Iran's apparatus of internal oppression. It is huge.
> 
> If Iran is willing to spend Billions and even IRGC lives on hijacking Arab countries, then you better believe the regime is willing to kill as many Iranians as needed to ensure its own survival.
> 
> One day the Mullah terrorists will be on the end of a rope hoisted by their own people.



your country can really help them if they want,these bunch of idiots are walking around like headless chickens in the middle of streets without no direction,may be you can give them some direction like attacking those nuclear sites and shut them down,then it is cake walk,send in israel air force and wipe off that country,but before that you really need to be sure about those sites.may be those people can help you to do this.just saying


----------



## sammuel

F*ck , rumors are that they arrested this nice girl that waved her hijab .

UPDATE: Sources told me this woman has been arrested and detained. The spot where she was standing in Tehran is now being laid with flowers. #IranianProtests #Iranprotestspic.twitter.com/8oplxK0kEb


----------



## raptor22

Arabi said:


> A Message on twitter from a *IRGC* member: "It was supposed to be we use these bullets against Radical Sunnis in Aleppo and Damascus, but Now, we wait to use those against Saudi Arabia bastard infantry (Which means Iranian Protesters) in Isfahan and Tehran"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These IRGC's terrorists will barrel bomb innocent Iranians if the UN doesn't take immediate action .


Where is the word "Sunni" in this tweet?


----------



## 100

PennisulaFalcon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948284930349465602



*Saudi propaganda exposed*: In below video Amirhossein Papi tells he is alive.

https://www.aparat.com/v/q8pYg

When you Saudis speak about democracy and human rights its literally like when a ISIS member talks about democracy. If you really care about democracy start it from your own country which is ruled by one of the most backward political systems on earth. if you really care about human rights tell your terrorist regime to stop massacring Yemeni people and starving millions of Yemenis.


----------



## GBU-28

Three Iranian regime terrorists reported killed.

But this is from regime sources, so could be fake news to paint the protesters as armed and violent.

http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/...ents-killed-in-clashes-with-protestors-532754


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Just like always you don't want to accept a headwear can be hijab and its only difference in style
> By the way can you then explain this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way those ancient images covered far more than what I see today (as if I care , but what I care is that don't distort history in some nonsense discussion)
> And again go and read links from encyclopedia iranica that I post previously


Again none has wrapped around neck like in hijab or chador. They had either some hats or some scarf similar to kafiyeh of Arab men.



Surenas said:


> That is what you get if you don't have any knowledge of Iranian history. The claim that the Shah never meddled in Arab countries is utter laughable.
> 
> The Shah send thousands of Iranian soldiers to Oman in 1973 to help Sultan Qaboos suppress the Dhofar Rebellion:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omani_Civil_War_(1963–76)


Actually Oman is example which proves my point. It was a small countrywith les than 1 mln. Arabs asked Iran to intervene in Oman. Shah sent a regular army brigade and once insurgents were defeated they left. As result Oman is now one of the calmest places in Middle East where both Shia and Sunni live in harmony. If that war happened during mullahs, they would create dozens of sectarian jihadist Shia militias in Oman, Sunnis would react by creating their own sectarian militias and we would get another todays Yemen, Iraq or Syria.


----------



## SubWater

VOA thugs start to encourage people to take arm and shot those are working for government.
also in below tweet, he is celebrating killing 3 police in town near Iraq-Turkey borders by those he calling them people but obviously they are terrorist
It is clear that who is behind this mess

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948542720552964096
They also start to teach their thugs in telegram how to make hand made small bombs.
For me it is clear that this jerks want to create civil war in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

raptor22 said:


> Where is the word "Sunni" in this tweet?



When a Khomeneist says تكفيري he basically means a Sunni that opposes his actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

100 said:


> *Saudi propaganda exposed*: In below video Amirhossein Papi tells he is alive.
> 
> https://www.aparat.com/v/q8pYg
> 
> When you Saudis speak about democracy and human rights its literally like when a ISIS member talks about democracy. If you really care about democracy start it from your own country which is ruled by one of the most backward political systems on earth. if you really care about human rights tell your terrorist regime to stop massacring Yemeni people and starving millions of Yemenis.



And as usual, these news never gets any coverage


----------



## Arabi

SubWater said:


> They also start to teach their thugs in telegram how to make hand made small bombs.
> For me it is clear that this jerks want to create civil war in Iran.



the Mullah regime taught Bahrainis how to make Molotovs so that they attack the police with them...
What goes around, comes around....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kopa Shamsu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948633178092208128


----------



## veg

It seems that the protest has already died, or closer to die. 
According to Iranian General, the total number of the protester through out the country were not more than 15000.

For sure the dictatorship of Wilayat-e-Faqih should end and true democracy should come, but the entry of Trump, then Netanyahu, then Saudies ... all that prevented Iranian liberals too to take part in the protests. 

All these extremists (either Islamic or Jewish or Hindu) are brothers of each other. When one becomes stronger, then the other also becomes stronger and the unifying and humanity loving and human respecting secular forces on both sides get destroyed by the extremists of both sides.


----------



## Solomon2

BY DAVID P. GOLDMAN JANUARY 3, 2018

Before we wax too eloquent about the democratic aspirations of the great Iranian people, we should keep in the mind that the most probable scenario for Iran under any likely regime is a sickening spiral into poverty and depopulation. Iran has the fastest-aging population of any country in the world, indeed, the fast-aging population of any country in history. It has the highest rate of venereal disease infection and the highest rate of infertility of any country in the world. It has a youth unemployment rate of 35% (adjusted for warehousing young people in state-run diploma mills). And worst of all, it has run out of water.

We might be observing the birth of Iranian democracy in the protests of the past few weeks, but it is more likely that we are watching the slow-motion train wreck of a once-great nation in all its gory detail. As I noted in an Asia Times analysis this morning, the most violent protests, e.g. the burning of a police station near Isfahan captured on this video, happened in the boondocks where water has run out. The river that runs through Isfahan, a legendary city of gardens in the desert, literally has run dry. Some Iranian officials warn that tens of millions of Iranians will have to leave their homes for lack of water. The country has used up 70% of its groundwater and its literally drying up major rivers to maintain consumption. It's the worst ecological disaster in modern history.

The Islamic Revolution presided over an orgy of corruption, brutality and mismanagement. Despite the Obama administration's cash infusion and the lifting of sanctions on oil exports, the government is nearly bankrupt. It has allowed several major banks to fail, wiping out the savings of millions of depositors, after the banks lent vast sums to regime cronies for real estate speculation. 45% of Iranian bank loans are toxic and the cost of cleaning up the bank mess is estimated at half of GDP (to put that in perspective, the US Treasury set aside $700 billion, or 1/20th of US GDP, to bail out the banks in 2008, and needed only a fraction of it. The Iranian banking crisis is a full order of magnitude worse than the US 2008 crisis).

Iran's pension funds, as I report in Asia Times, are bankrupt. The civil service pension fund as only 100 employees paying in for every 120 employees receiving a pension. The government is on the hook for the rest.

SPONSORED
Add up the costs of dealing with the water emergency, the bank crisis and the pension crisis, and Iran is close to broke. And that's just the beginning: The average working-age Iranian today comes from a family of seven children, but has fewer than two children. That means that when the older generation retires, there will be fewer than two new entrants into the workforce to pay for the pensions of seven retirees. The demographic crisis hasn't hit yet, and when it does, it will be the financial equivalent of an asteroid hitting Iran.

In other words, Iran's exhaustion of physical as well as human capital may have pushed it past the point of no return.

Iran has plenty of smart people, and two of the best engineering universities in the world, except virtually all the top graduates leave the country. There probably is a theoretical way out of Iran's economic spiral, but no collection of Shi'ite mullahs is going to find it. The most likely outcome is that Iran will undergo economic and social collapse.

That, sadly, is the norm in human history. The democracy first practiced by the Greek city-state is exceptional, and classical Greece is Exhibit A for civilizational self-destruction. Of the nearly 150,000 languages once spoken on this planet, a couple of thousand are left, and 90% of those will fall silent forever during the next century or so. Sometimes the best thing you can do for dying civilizations is, don't be one of them, as I wrote in my 2011 book, _How Civilizations Die_.

This makes the mullahs all the more dangerous, like a bank robber with a brain tumor who takes hostages. I sincerely wish a happy outcome for the people of Persia. But we need to be prepared for a very unhappy one.


----------



## Arabi

Nowshahr joins the protest against the terrorist Mullah regime and the protestors chant "Death to the Dictator (Khamenei)"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948579898775437313


----------



## Rasengan

@Arabi I'm glad the people are asking questions from there incompetent leaders in Iran....however, when will you do the same in Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

SubWater said:


> VOA thugs start to encourage people to take arm and shot those are working for government.
> also in below tweet, he is celebrating killing 3 police in town near Iraq-Turkey borders by those he calling them people but obviously they are terrorist
> It is clear that who is behind this mess
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948542720552964096
> They also start to teach their thugs in telegram how to make hand made small bombs.
> For me it is clear that this jerks want to create civil war in Iran.


I wonder when will Americans wake up and call for revolution against their state terrorism in other countries. It is obvious US is behind this mess. May Allah protect Iran that is all I can say since destabilising Iran will be dangerous for the region as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Kopa Shamsu said:


> i was hoping it would be a revolution,but seems like those idiots don't know how to do that,in this way it will be vanished within few days,it is nowhere near what happened in 2009,i was following some writters who just visited iran after this started.and doesn't feel like revolution,it is more outsider making noises.
> 
> somebody give these idiots some direction,provide them with their nuclear site's location,tell them to bring those down,only then real freedom process will start


There doesn't appear to be any leadership or spokesperson among the protesters.

Then again, if there was, the regime would have no trouble snuffing out the candle, yes?

Either the mullahs don't know what to do or else they haven't finished making plans and gathering forces for their counter-stroke.


----------



## Arabi

Protests continue in Tehran,,,, the crowds chant "Death to the Dictator (Khamenei)"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948642261428068354
the Iranians want the downfall of this Mullah regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

This map indicates where the protests occurred in Iran, as you notice almost all cities join the revolution against the regime except one empity mountainous and deserted province called south Khorasan...

all cities and areas say "No to Khamenei, No to this terrorist Mullah regime"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Kopa Shamsu said:


> tui agin ki uplodas re bhai kichui to bujhi na


Sorry, you'll have to translate.


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

An acount from Tehran on instagram posted and addressed the founder of Turkish Repbulic, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk:

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-permalink="

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
" data-instgrm-version="8" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div><p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;"><a href="

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none;" target="_blank">RICH KIDS OF TEHRAN (@therichkidsoftehran)&#39;in paylaştığı bir gönderi</a> (<time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2018-01-03T17:45:27+00:00">Oca 3, 2018 at 9:45öö PST</time>)</p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## Arabi

BREAKING: Ahwazain rebels took full control of some areas in Ahwaz and burnt at least two Banks linked to the IRGC's terrorists 

Bank Saderat is in on fire...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948679581275508736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

*The protests have ended you can all go home now bye bye buddies. Time to shut the troll houses and RIP*


*Pro-government rallies in Iran after days of protest, unrest*

http://abcnews.go.com/International...ent-rallies-iran-days-protest-unrest-52109990


Let's move to new thread 

End of Protests in Iran here this will help a lot now

http://abcnews.go.com/International...ent-rallies-iran-days-protest-unrest-52109990

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Blame everyone apart from their own decaying regime that is getting a portion of taste of the demise and ruins they have been creating in Muslim countries.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948654586788765697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948657612886827009

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabi

Just-in: The protestors in Ilam city forced Khamenei's thugs to flee from the city's streets....


----------



## sammuel

*Six charts that explain the Iran protests*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-42553516


----------



## mahatir

T

Trump is under immense pressure back home and he will do anything to escalate things with Iran to divert domestic attention towards his corruption and dirty deals .


----------



## raptor22

veg said:


> Yes, the evil sides of humans are when it created : Nationalism, Religion, Selfishness ...
> 
> The positive side of the humans is: Love, Humanity, which ask them to be fair to others, give rights to others, live in peace ...
> 
> Although the timings of protests in Iran are very bad due to the extremism of other side i.e. Netanyahu, Trump, MBS, nevertheless the Wilayat-e-Faqih system must be abandoned and true democracy should be introduced.
> 
> Mullahs have to accept if majority of people of Iran don't want Islamic system, but a secular system, then Mullahs have to surrender to the wish of the majority of the people. Sadly, they don't. Sadly they want to clinch to the power using ever negative way.
> 
> The anti Islam protesters will loose their legitimacy if there is True democracy in Iran and still the majority want to have an Islamic system. But due to the fears of loosing powers, Mullahs are not ready to accept the challenge and to introduce the real democracy.


How do you know what majority of Iranians want? through internet?



Arabi said:


> When a Khomeneist says تكفيري he basically means a Sunni that opposes his actions.



Which means you made it by yourself .. clearly he meant isis, Al-nusra and AQ and all other terrorists that Takfir ither sects destroy their mosques and holy places and also attacked churches , Izadis .. and I think it's obvious in which country you can not find a single church.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $@rJen

Its Funny.. the same people who started the word death to america now saying death to their own leaders....

anyhow.. Iranians are doing to good job by not using its military like assad and iraqis did....
Guess someone learned from the Arabs


----------



## veg

raptor22 said:


> How do you know what majority of Iranians want? through internet?



No. Nobody knows if the majority of Iranian people want Wilayat system or the Secular system, while Mullahs have closed this door for them to show their will. 

So neither I know if Iranians want secularism, nor you know if they want Wilayat-e-Faqih system any more. 

What is demanded is ONLY this that Mullahs should provide the right to the Iranian people to show their will. Till the time Mullahs don't give this right to the Iranian people, they should be condemned. 

So please tell me, how could you defend the Mullahs when they are usurping this right of the Iranian people? Hell, Isalmic countries all over the world not even give the right to the people to even criticize Islam or Wali Faqih with arguments or to bring their arguments in front of normal people. For them criticizing Islam is "insulting" Islam and for that person should be killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

veg said:


> No. Nobody knows if the majority of Iranian people want Wilayat system or the Secular system, while Mullahs have closed this door for them to show their will.
> 
> So neither I know if Iranians want secularism, nor you know if they want Wilayat-e-Faqih system any more.
> 
> What is demanded is ONLY this that Mullahs should provide the right to the Iranian people to show their will. Till the time Mullahs don't give this right to the Iranian people, they should be condemned.
> 
> So please tell me, how could you defend the Mullahs when they are usurping this right of the Iranian people? Hell, Isalmic countries all over the world not even give the right to the people to even criticize Islam or Wali Faqih with arguments or to bring their arguments in front of normal people. For them criticizing Islam is "insulting" Islam and for that person should be killed.



You understood I support Mullahs by asking you this question? and how do you know people in the USA wants the current system in USA?


----------



## Cthulhu

veg said:


> What is demanded is ONLY this that Mullahs should provide the right to the Iranian people to show their will. Till the time Mullahs don't give this right to the Iranian people, they should be condemned.


This is not going to happen for some obvious reasons. You see, The Mullahs have ruined Iran and turned the people into purposeless zombie like beings wondering the earth, They also pissed off too many people and created too many enemies for themselves. Now Mullahs have nothing to lose and nowhere to retreat, And after seeing the state run media news today, It is clear to me that they will not listen to the people nor do they change their destructive policies, Under them we are going to face our demise sooner or latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Cthulhu said:


> The Mullahs have ruined Iran and turned the people into purposeless zombie like beings wondering the earth, They also pissed off too many people and created too many enemies for themselves. Now Mullahs have nothing to lose and nowhere to retreat, *And after seeing the state run media news today, It is clear to me that they will not listen to the people nor do they change their destructive policies, Under them we are going to face our demise sooner or latter*.



You are right about the bold part. It was expected that the government will ignore all the concerns of these protesters and why the protests started in the first place. They have used the obvious model many Islamic/Muslim country's dictators use when faced with public protests/revolt from their people. i.e BLAME THE WEST/ISRAEL/ FOREIGN HANDS(in this case also KSA,GCC). Its quite funny since its not just Iran that indulges in such behaviour when faced with such a situation. Almost every ruler/regime in the region always uses such rhetoric when faced with public protests. I believe it's because that's the easy way out and its enables the regime/government to rid itself of any blame/responsibility while at the same time mobilising conservative elements of the population/public to come out in support of the government. It's a smart move if you look at it closely, even though I agree it comes with consequences in the long term.


*Iran protests: General declares 'sedition' defeated*

3 January 2018






_Iran protests: Why people have taken to the streets

_
The head of Iran's Revolutionary Guards has declared the defeat of the "sedition" in the country, referring to a wave of anti-government protests.

Maj Gen Mohammad Ali Jafari made the announcement as tens of thousands of people attended pro-government rallies called to counter the unrest.

It began last Thursday in the city of Mashhad and has seen 21 people killed.

The protests were initially against price rises and corruption, but turned to wider anti-government sentiment.

They have been the largest since the disputed 2009 presidential election


*What was the general's announcement?*

Gen Jafari said: "Today, we can say that this is the end of the 96 sedition," referring to the current year - 1396 - in the Persian calendar.

He said "security preparedness and people's vigilance" *had led to the defeat of "enemies" *and that the Guards had only intervened in a "limited" way in three provinces.

He added: "There were a maximum of 1,500 people in each place and the number of troublemakers did not exceed 15,000 people nationwide."





_Gen Jafari claimed the total number of protesters had not exceeded 15,000 nationwide 
_
*The general blamed anti-revolutionary agents, pro-monarchists and forces which he said had been "announced by [US-ex Secretary of State Hillary] Clinton to create riot, anarchy, insecurity and intrigue in Iran"*.

The "enemies" had tried to pose "cultural, economic and security threats against Islamic Iran", he said.

*His comments echoed those by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Tuesday, which also blamed unspecified "enemies" and which analysts believed referred to the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia.*

But the general also blamed a "former official" for the protests, in a comment analysts believe referred to ex-President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who has been critical of government officials, in particular Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani, in recent weeks.

*What about the rallies?*
State television broadcast some of the pro-government rallies live.

Among those holding events were the cities of Kermanshah, Ilam and Gorgan.






Media captionPro-government rallies have been held in a number of cities
Some marchers carried Iranian flags and images of Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

*In the city of Qom, marchers chanted "death to American mercenaries". Chants elsewhere included "the blood in our veins is a gift to our leader" and "the seditionist rioters should be executed".*

*Are protests still going on?*
Reuters news agency is reporting fresh protests after nightfall on Wednesday in the city of Malayer in western Hamadan province, with protesters chanting: "People are begging, the supreme leader is acting like God!"

Video on social media showed protesters in Nowshahr in the north chanting "death to the dictator", a phrase that has been used against Ayatollah Khamenei, the agency reported.

Another video showed a building burning in Gohardasht.


An unpredictable challenge for Iran
Iran voices: 'We have the right to protest'
Associated Press said other video had emerged on Wednesday of protesters tearing down images of the ayatollah in Noor Abad, 360km (225 miles) south-west of Tehran, although it was unclear when the footage was shot.

Meanwhile three members of the security services have been killed in Piranshahr, an area in West Azerbaijan province which borders Iraqi Kurdistan, according to a statement by the Revolutionary Guards.

However, the area occasionally sees clashes with Kurdish separatists based in Iraq, and the attack is not thought to be linked to the recent protests.






read more:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42556729


----------



## Hack-Hook

Solomon2 said:


> BY DAVID P. GOLDMAN JANUARY 3, 2018
> 
> Before we wax too eloquent about the democratic aspirations of the great Iranian people, we should keep in the mind that the most probable scenario for Iran under any likely regime is a sickening spiral into poverty and depopulation. Iran has the fastest-aging population of any country in the world, indeed, the fast-aging population of any country in history. It has the highest rate of venereal disease infection and the highest rate of infertility of any country in the world. It has a youth unemployment rate of 35% (adjusted for warehousing young people in state-run diploma mills). And worst of all, it has run out of water.
> 
> We might be observing the birth of Iranian democracy in the protests of the past few weeks, but it is more likely that we are watching the slow-motion train wreck of a once-great nation in all its gory detail. As I noted in an Asia Times analysis this morning, the most violent protests, e.g. the burning of a police station near Isfahan captured on this video, happened in the boondocks where water has run out. The river that runs through Isfahan, a legendary city of gardens in the desert, literally has run dry. Some Iranian officials warn that tens of millions of Iranians will have to leave their homes for lack of water. The country has used up 70% of its groundwater and its literally drying up major rivers to maintain consumption. It's the worst ecological disaster in modern history.
> 
> The Islamic Revolution presided over an orgy of corruption, brutality and mismanagement. Despite the Obama administration's cash infusion and the lifting of sanctions on oil exports, the government is nearly bankrupt. It has allowed several major banks to fail, wiping out the savings of millions of depositors, after the banks lent vast sums to regime cronies for real estate speculation. 45% of Iranian bank loans are toxic and the cost of cleaning up the bank mess is estimated at half of GDP (to put that in perspective, the US Treasury set aside $700 billion, or 1/20th of US GDP, to bail out the banks in 2008, and needed only a fraction of it. The Iranian banking crisis is a full order of magnitude worse than the US 2008 crisis).
> 
> Iran's pension funds, as I report in Asia Times, are bankrupt. The civil service pension fund as only 100 employees paying in for every 120 employees receiving a pension. The government is on the hook for the rest.
> 
> SPONSORED
> Add up the costs of dealing with the water emergency, the bank crisis and the pension crisis, and Iran is close to broke. And that's just the beginning: The average working-age Iranian today comes from a family of seven children, but has fewer than two children. That means that when the older generation retires, there will be fewer than two new entrants into the workforce to pay for the pensions of seven retirees. The demographic crisis hasn't hit yet, and when it does, it will be the financial equivalent of an asteroid hitting Iran.
> 
> In other words, Iran's exhaustion of physical as well as human capital may have pushed it past the point of no return.
> 
> Iran has plenty of smart people, and two of the best engineering universities in the world, except virtually all the top graduates leave the country. There probably is a theoretical way out of Iran's economic spiral, but no collection of Shi'ite mullahs is going to find it. The most likely outcome is that Iran will undergo economic and social collapse.
> 
> That, sadly, is the norm in human history. The democracy first practiced by the Greek city-state is exceptional, and classical Greece is Exhibit A for civilizational self-destruction. Of the nearly 150,000 languages once spoken on this planet, a couple of thousand are left, and 90% of those will fall silent forever during the next century or so. Sometimes the best thing you can do for dying civilizations is, don't be one of them, as I wrote in my 2011 book, _How Civilizations Die_.
> 
> This makes the mullahs all the more dangerous, like a bank robber with a brain tumor who takes hostages. I sincerely wish a happy outcome for the people of Persia. But we need to be prepared for a very unhappy one.


Honestly I don't understand from where you get this nonsense . 90% of statistic is wrong .


----------



## $@rJen

mike2000 is back said:


> You are right about the bold part. It seems the government is ignoring all the concerns of these protesters and why the protests started in the first place. They have used the obvious model many Islamic/Muslim country's dictators use when faced with protests from their people. i.e BLAME THE WEST/ISRAEL/ FOREIGN HANDS(in this case also KSA,GCC). Its quite funny since its not just Iran that indulges in such behaviour when faced with such situation, almost every ruler/regime in the region always uses such rhetoric when faced with public protests. I believe it's because that's the easy way out and its enables the regime to rid itself of any blame. It's a smart move though, even though it comes with consequences in the long term.
> 
> 
> *Iran protests: General declares 'sedition' defeated*
> 
> 3 January 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Iran protests: Why people have taken to the streets_
> The head of Iran's Revolutionary Guards has declared the defeat of the "sedition" in the country, referring to a wave of anti-government protests.
> 
> Maj Gen Mohammad Ali Jafari made the announcement as tens of thousands of people attended pro-government rallies called to counter the unrest.
> 
> It began last Thursday in the city of Mashhad and has seen 21 people killed.
> 
> The protests were initially against price rises and corruption, but turned to wider anti-government sentiment.
> 
> They have been the largest since the disputed 2009 presidential election
> 
> 
> *What was the general's announcement?*
> Gen Jafari said: "Today, we can say that this is the end of the 96 sedition," referring to the current year - 1396 - in the Persian calendar.
> 
> He said "security preparedness and people's vigilance" had led to the defeat of "enemies" and that the Guards had only intervened in a "limited" way in three provinces.
> 
> He added: "There were a maximum of 1,500 people in each place and the number of troublemakers did not exceed 15,000 people nationwide."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gen Jafari claimed the total number of protesters had not exceeded 15,000 nationwide _
> *The general blamed anti-revolutionary agents, pro-monarchists and forces which he said had been "announced by [US-ex Secretary of State Hillary] Clinton to create riot, anarchy, insecurity and intrigue in Iran"*.
> 
> The "enemies" had tried to pose "cultural, economic and security threats against Islamic Iran", he said.
> 
> *His comments echoed those by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Tuesday, which also blamed unspecified "enemies" and which analysts believed referred to the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia.*
> 
> But the general also blamed a "former official" for the protests, in a comment analysts believe referred to ex-President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who has been critical of government officials, in particular Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani, in recent weeks.
> 
> *What about the rallies?*
> State television broadcast some of the pro-government rallies live.
> 
> Among those holding events were the cities of Kermanshah, Ilam and Gorgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media captionPro-government rallies have been held in a number of cities
> Some marchers carried Iranian flags and images of Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> 
> In the city of Qom, marchers chanted "death to American mercenaries". Chants elsewhere included "the blood in our veins is a gift to our leader" and "the seditionist rioters should be executed".
> 
> *Are protests still going on?*
> Reuters news agency is reporting fresh protests after nightfall on Wednesday in the city of Malayer in western Hamadan province, with protesters chanting: "People are begging, the supreme leader is acting like God!"
> 
> Video on social media showed protesters in Nowshahr in the north chanting "death to the dictator", a phrase that has been used against Ayatollah Khamenei, the agency reported.
> 
> Another video showed a building burning in Gohardasht.
> 
> 
> An unpredictable challenge for Iran
> Iran voices: 'We have the right to protest'
> Associated Press said other video had emerged on Wednesday of protesters tearing down images of the ayatollah in Noor Abad, 360km (225 miles) south-west of Tehran, although it was unclear when the footage was shot.
> 
> Meanwhile three members of the security services have been killed in Piranshahr, an area in West Azerbaijan province which borders Iraqi Kurdistan, according to a statement by the Revolutionary Guards.
> 
> However, the area occasionally sees clashes with Kurdish separatists based in Iraq, and the attack is not thought to be linked to the recent protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read more:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42556729



State media and Military Directly controlled by Khamennie, what are the odds they're going to write a word against them!!!????

If there has to be a change in Politics, Only the people can enforce it..... there's no way of changing it from within..
Iran's Political System is F'cked up one... President is just a puppet.. 60% of the candidates are direclty appointed by Khamennei while the rest are appointed by another member, who himself was appointed by Khamennei.... and only these people can technically remove him.

Its an absolute unannounced Dictatorship



BHarwana said:


> *The protests have ended you can all go home now bye bye buddies. Time to shut the troll houses and RIP*
> 
> 
> *Pro-government rallies in Iran after days of protest, unrest*
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International...ent-rallies-iran-days-protest-unrest-52109990
> 
> 
> Let's move to new thread
> 
> End of Protests in Iran here this will help a lot now
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International...ent-rallies-iran-days-protest-unrest-52109990




__
https://soundcloud.com/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5DTpmq4fJOOjY
[/MEDIA]


__
https://soundcloud.com/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5DTpmq4fJOOjY
[/MEDIA]


----------



## Arabi

mike2000 is back said:


> You are right about the bold part. It was expected that the government will ignore all the concerns of these protesters and why the protests started in the first place. They have used the obvious model many Islamic/Muslim country's dictators use when faced with public protests/revolt from their people. i.e BLAME THE WEST/ISRAEL/ FOREIGN HANDS(in this case also KSA,GCC). Its quite funny since its not just Iran that indulges in such behaviour when faced with such a situation. Almost every ruler/regime in the region always uses such rhetoric when faced with public protests. I believe it's because that's the easy way out and its enables the regime/government to rid itself of any blame/responsibility while at the same time mobilising conservative elements of the population/public to come out in support of the government. It's a smart move if you look at it closely, even though I agree it comes with consequences in the long term.
> 
> 
> *Iran protests: General declares 'sedition' defeated*
> 
> 3 January 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Iran protests: Why people have taken to the streets
> 
> _
> The head of Iran's Revolutionary Guards has declared the defeat of the "sedition" in the country, referring to a wave of anti-government protests.
> 
> Maj Gen Mohammad Ali Jafari made the announcement as tens of thousands of people attended pro-government rallies called to counter the unrest.
> 
> It began last Thursday in the city of Mashhad and has seen 21 people killed.
> 
> The protests were initially against price rises and corruption, but turned to wider anti-government sentiment.
> 
> They have been the largest since the disputed 2009 presidential election
> 
> 
> *What was the general's announcement?*
> 
> Gen Jafari said: "Today, we can say that this is the end of the 96 sedition," referring to the current year - 1396 - in the Persian calendar.
> 
> He said "security preparedness and people's vigilance" *had led to the defeat of "enemies" *and that the Guards had only intervened in a "limited" way in three provinces.
> 
> He added: "There were a maximum of 1,500 people in each place and the number of troublemakers did not exceed 15,000 people nationwide."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gen Jafari claimed the total number of protesters had not exceeded 15,000 nationwide
> _
> *The general blamed anti-revolutionary agents, pro-monarchists and forces which he said had been "announced by [US-ex Secretary of State Hillary] Clinton to create riot, anarchy, insecurity and intrigue in Iran"*.
> 
> The "enemies" had tried to pose "cultural, economic and security threats against Islamic Iran", he said.
> 
> *His comments echoed those by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Tuesday, which also blamed unspecified "enemies" and which analysts believed referred to the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia.*
> 
> But the general also blamed a "former official" for the protests, in a comment analysts believe referred to ex-President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who has been critical of government officials, in particular Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani, in recent weeks.
> 
> *What about the rallies?*
> State television broadcast some of the pro-government rallies live.
> 
> Among those holding events were the cities of Kermanshah, Ilam and Gorgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media captionPro-government rallies have been held in a number of cities
> Some marchers carried Iranian flags and images of Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> 
> *In the city of Qom, marchers chanted "death to American mercenaries". Chants elsewhere included "the blood in our veins is a gift to our leader" and "the seditionist rioters should be executed".*
> 
> *Are protests still going on?*
> Reuters news agency is reporting fresh protests after nightfall on Wednesday in the city of Malayer in western Hamadan province, with protesters chanting: "People are begging, the supreme leader is acting like God!"
> 
> Video on social media showed protesters in Nowshahr in the north chanting "death to the dictator", a phrase that has been used against Ayatollah Khamenei, the agency reported.
> 
> Another video showed a building burning in Gohardasht.
> 
> 
> An unpredictable challenge for Iran
> Iran voices: 'We have the right to protest'
> Associated Press said other video had emerged on Wednesday of protesters tearing down images of the ayatollah in Noor Abad, 360km (225 miles) south-west of Tehran, although it was unclear when the footage was shot.
> 
> Meanwhile three members of the security services have been killed in Piranshahr, an area in West Azerbaijan province which borders Iraqi Kurdistan, according to a statement by the Revolutionary Guards.
> 
> However, the area occasionally sees clashes with Kurdish separatists based in Iraq, and the attack is not thought to be linked to the recent protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read more:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42556729



BBC isn't a credible source regard the Iranian protests, it has become a mouthpiece of Ayatollahs ...
I highly recommend its administration to change its logo to this one..






BBC has never been on the side of Iranian people and showed zero credibility. 
In 1979, BBC covered and presented to the public all Khomenie's speeches and refrain to show even a single statement from Shah of Iran... It has always been on the side of Mullah terrorist regime..
Even Khomeini himself said BBC is my voice ..


----------



## Metanoia

Guys, can we all take a moment to thank @Arabi for providing us with a good 50 page entertainment so far...a solid "B-" for a somewhat failed effort?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

raptor22 said:


> and how do you know people in the USA wants the current system in USA?



While:

(1) In USA people are totally free to criticize and to do campaign against their present democratic secular system. Contrary to that, Mullahs are not even allowing to criticize Walayat System and Wali Faqih, and if someone does this, then he is sent to jail under the charge of insulting the Faqih. 
So, neither could you criticize Wilayat-e-Faqih, nor you could campaign against it in Iran.

(2) US voters have the right to change their system every 4 years when they vote for their assembly, as their elected members of assembly have full right to demand for change of the system through referendum (with simple 51% majority) or to do it directly through 2/3rd majority.
Contrary to that, Iranian members of parliament have absolutely no right to challenge the Wilayat-e-Faqih system, even if they get 2/3rd majority. Actually, opponents of Waliyat-e-Faqih system could not even make it to the parliament while Wilayat-e-Faqih system ban them for running for the parliament. 

I wonder how could even these 2 system be ever compared in present situation. It is very clear that Mullahs in Iran are usurping the rights of Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

A poster circulating on social media by Iranian activists calling this day as "*Red Thursday*"








Today in Asfahan, the protest continues against the terrorist Mullah regime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948925996111220736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Hack-Hook said:


> Honestly I don't understand from where you get this nonsense . 90% of statistic is wrong .


The author was an international long-term bond analyst. It's his job to collect and process such statistics. Do you think he'd murder his reputation by touting phony ones? So when you try to dismiss his words with, "90% of statistic is wrong" you'll have to be specific and provide proof.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Solomon2 said:


> The author was an international long-term bond analyst. It's his job to collect and process such statistics. Do you think he'd murder his reputation by touting phony ones? So when you try to dismiss his words with, "90% of statistic is wrong" you'll have to be specific and provide proof.


The first mistake is Iran population which he claim by 2025 reach 80 million while in fact it already surpassed 80 million .
Also Iran don't have the highest rate of stds and its far from it .and for the information temporary marriage in Iran society looked worst than having no marriage at all (honnestly I don't knew why temporary marriage must be worst than no marriage, at least in it rights of the children's are protected)
Also no bank failed to pay people money and its all a lie and no the average working person in today Iran wnot come from a family of 7 maybe 30 years ago yes but today the families are a lot smaller so if it wanted to be crisis the crisis already happened and from now the pension problem you mentioned get better not worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

the Protestors in Dezful city kick out an IRGC member from the streets .... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948953292566122497
This Mullah regime has no more popular base in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzah

Protests are dying out already, good
http://www.businessinsider.com/iran-protests-dying-down-regime-getting-weaker-2018-1


----------



## Arabi

Protest against the Mullah regime in the capital Tehran is still ongoing with huge presnce of Khamenei's thugs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Hack-Hook said:


> The first mistake is Iran population which he claim by 2025 reach 80 million while in fact it already surpassed 80 million .


This claim is not in _this_ article but a linked one you must have read where Goldman discusses that Iran's population will _fall_ to 80 million by mid-century.



> Also Iran don't have the highest rate of stds and its far from it -


In a linked article Mr. Goldman cites Iranian sources, with the qualification, "This is a tentative conclusion, to be sure, because Iran's fairly primitive public health system has produced only fragmentary evidence about STD infection rates..." Do you have data to contradict his?

Not gonna bother with the other stuff, two refutations are enough.


----------



## Solomon2

DemocracyPost
Opinion
*The West should stop dithering and show its support for the protesters in Iran*
By Natan Sharansky January 3 at 3:55 PM




University students run from stones thrown by police during an anti-government protest on Dec. 30 inside Tehran University in Iran. (AP)

_Natan Sharansky served nine years as a prisoner in Soviet Gulag for his human rights activities. He is Chairman of the Executive of the Jewish Agency for Israel._

In recent days, Iranian citizens from various places and diverse walks of life have taken to the streets in protest against their clerical rulers. Outside of Iran, meanwhile, we have seen experts in the world’s most powerful capitals insisting that their leaders should not get involved. The usual argument is that external support for the protesters will only harm their cause by tainting it with endorsement from the West.

As an opinion piece in the New York Times recently put it, the best way for the U.S. government to help the Iranian protesters is to “Keep quiet and do nothing.”

Fortunately, President Trump and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu have already shown themselves unwilling to follow this advice. Even so, it is vital to understand why failing to support the protesters at this critical juncture would constitute a moral and strategic mistake — one of potentially historic proportions.

Consider what happened in 2009, when Iranians came out in large numbers to denounce their country’s rigged presidential election. The response they received from the American government was decidedly tepid. The priority of then-President Barack Obama was to reach an agreement with Tehran over its nuclear program, and he and his advisers feared that they would alienate the regime by vocally supporting its detractors.

Yet subsequent events have proved these views completely wrong. This policy of non-interference discouraged protesters and reinforced the regime at the very moment when the opposite could have led to genuine change.

My experiences as a political prisoner and my decades of involvement with democratic dissidents around the world have shown me that all democratic revolutions have some elements in common. It is the drive of ordinary citizens to free themselves from government control over their thought, speech and livelihoods — to shed the burden of having to conform in public despite their private misgivings and grievances against the regime — that has propelled dissidents and revolutionary movements around the world, from Communist Russia to the Arab Spring to today’s Islamic Republic of Iran.

*Any regime that refuses to respect its citizens’ most basic rights, and especially the right to think and speak freely, can maintain its power only by intimidation and force. *While some true believers may genuinely accept these official dogmas, others — I call them “double-thinkers” — question their government but are too afraid of retribution to publicly speak out against it. For these people, fear of the harsh consequences of dissent makes all the difference between silent critique and open protest.

*Dissidents know the penalties of speaking out but are compelled more by the desire for freedom than by fea**r*. They are willing to brave the consequences, including the loss of their livelihoods, physical freedom and even their lives, to gain the liberty to speak their minds. Revolutions take place when enough people simultaneously cross that fateful line between silent questioning and open dissent, between cowering in fear and standing up for freedom. Once they do so, the regime can no longer contain the upsurge of opposition and must either begin to liberalize or collapse.

This is why a policy of silence on the part of world leaders is so misguided. What matters to Iranians debating whether to cross this decisive threshold is how much they dislike their _own_ government, as well as their knowledge that the free world — those who share the basic principles for which they are fighting — stands behind them in their moment of truth.

The last time Iran stood on the brink of such a change, the Obama administration’s policy implicitly told Iranians that the United States did not stand behind them. By assuring Iran’s rulers that he preferred the status quo to any policy that would weaken or destabilize the regime, the president took the wind out of the protesters’ sails and gave courage to their oppressors. What could have been a moment of genuine liberalization gave way instead to another brutal government crackdown.

Now that history is repeating itself, the free world has a chance to avoid making the same mistake. Our leaders must not be misled by the argument that publicly siding with Iran’s dissidents will give the regime an excuse to blame the protests on foreign meddling or crack down even harder on dissidents. The government in Tehran will do these things no matter what, since a regime as threatened as Iran’s is right now will take any steps in its power to deflect and suppress opposition.

Yet, world powers should go even further than this. They should warn Tehran — and thereby reassure protesters — that it must respect its citizens’ rights if it wishes to continue receiving benefits from their countries. Articulating a clear policy of linkage would put pressure on the regime to make genuine changes and give hope to protesters that their sacrifices will not be in vain.

It is time for all those who value freedom to state clearly that the Iranian people — like all people — deserve to be free, and that when they fight for this right, those of us who already enjoy it will stand unequivocally by their side.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Solomon2 said:


> This claim is not in _this_ article but a linked one you must have read where Goldman discusses that Iran's population will _fall_ to 80 million by mid-century.
> 
> In a linked article Mr. Goldman cites Iranian sources, with the qualification, "This is a tentative conclusion, to be sure, because Iran's fairly primitive public health system has produced only fragmentary evidence about STD infection rates..." Do you have data to contradict his?
> 
> Not gonna bother with the other stuff, two refutations are enough.


If it was that high I would see it and because its my job and about Iran population its already 80.26 million and as for primitive health system that claim alone show that not you not Mr. Goldman knew nothing about it or let say your data is outdated and belong to more than 20 years ago just like the data about each Iranian worker come from a family that had an average of 7 person which incidentally belonged to 30 years ago.


> According to the World Health Organization (WHO), as of 2000, Iran ranks 58 in healthcare and 93 in health-system performance.[9] In 2016, Bloomberg News ranked Iran 30th most efficient healthcare system ahead of United States and Brazil.[10]





> Iran's primary healthcare system has been rated as "excellent" by UNICEF.[13][13]


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948975578333499394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948961501322334209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

the protestors in Falahiya city burn the Iranian flag and chant "Falahiya is Arabiya"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949062818342547458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949062818342547458

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fafnir

Solomon2 said:


> The author was an international long-term bond analyst. It's his job to collect and process such statistics. Do you think he'd murder his reputation by touting phony ones? So when you try to dismiss his words with, "90% of statistic is wrong" you'll have to be specific and provide proof.


Well its pretty easy to dismiss someone who writes so called "articles" with titles like:"Why Iran is obsessed with Jews (hint: same as Hitler)" or "Prince Mohammed bin Sultan Is Exactly Right: Iran Is the New Hitler" or "zionism for christians" or books with titles like "How Civilizations Die: (And Why Islam Is Dying Too)"
Lets just say that titles like these clearly dont help his credibility any or make him seem to be an unbiased neutral observer,in fact he clearly seems to have an anti-iranian/muslim axe to grind.
This joker is clearly a zionist and likely an islamophobe as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sammuel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Fafnir said:


> ...someone who writes so called "articles" with titles like:"Why Iran is obsessed with Jews (hint: same as Hitler)" or "Prince Mohammed bin Sultan Is Exactly Right: Iran Is the New Hitler" or "zionism for christians" or books with titles like "How Civilizations Die: (And Why Islam Is Dying Too)"
> Lets just say that titles like these clearly dont help his credibility -


He doesn't write articles for "credibility"; he_ already_ possessed that in his field. The headlines are attention-getting shock value but sustained by the content within.



> or make him seem to be an unbiased neutral observer


Being "an unbiased neutral observer" is not the same as writing truthfully. Indeed, it's more like a disqualification. 



> in fact he clearly seems to have an anti-iranian/muslim axe to grind. This joker is clearly a zionist and likely an islamophobe as well.


True or not, they don't subtract from his analyses, do they?


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946445409186209793
> Thousands of residents n a number of Iranian cities including the north-eastern city of Mashhad took to the streets on Thursday demonstrating against unemployment, poverty and the rising cost of living.
> 
> Protesters raised the slogans "Death to Rouhani, and Death to the Dictator". Usually the term "dictator" is addressed to Iran's Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei. Protesters also waved banners denouncing Iran's interference in the Arab region.
> 
> Similar protests were held in cities of Neyshabur, Shahroud, and Yazd.
> 
> There were angry chants of “Death to the Dictator” and “Death to Rouhani.”
> 
> The demonstrators also chanted “Forget about Syria, think about us”, “Don’t be scared, we are all together.”
> 
> Mashhad is the second most populous city in Iran and capital of Razavi Khorasan Province. It is located in the northeast of the country, bordering Turkmenistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> In Mashhad, the state security forces attacked and fired tear gas into the protestors.
> 
> Earlier this week, demonstrations broke out in Isfahan, central Iran, in protest against the unemployment crisis.
> 
> Officials in Isfahan warned of the worsening unemployment crisis, with statistics indicating that more than 27,000 people were fired from their jobs because firms went bankrupt over the past nine months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryam Rajavi, the President-elect of the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI), described today’s uprising in Mashhad as indicative of the popular and nationwide desire for the overthrow of the clerical regime. She said today’s protests in various parts of Iran once again show that the overthrow of the clerical regime and establishment of democracy and popular sovereignty is the demand of Iranians nationwide.
> 
> Rajavi said while the overwhelming majority of Iranian people suffer from poverty, inflation, and unemployment, a major portion of the national wealth and income is being used for the military and intelligence apparatus and for belligerence and meddling in the region or is being plundered by the regime’s senior officials.
> 
> “Thus, as long as this regime is in power the economy and the welfare of Iranians will deteriorate, and the only solution to the economic and social ills and the crisis is the regime’s overthrow”, she said.
> 
> Alarabiya
> 
> the Iranians are fed up and want to get their country back from this terrorist regime


So when the Saudis are going to protest the corruption and dictatorship of their government



mahatir said:


> Of course when you combine them with afghan and Arabs . Iranian regime has enough militias to suppress these protests my only fear is if things go out of control then extreme radical Persian nationalists will start blaming Arabs for killing freedom protestors.
> 
> Something most people here don't understand secular Persians in Iran refer to anyone who is conservative in Iran as Arab including the mullah regime.


The protests will not topple or even reach the point of violence because iran knows how to deal with such situation



mahatir said:


> He is referring to conservative Iranians like yourself as Arabs , read my previous post when I explained this .
> Extreme secular Persian nationalists refers to conservative Iranian muslims as Arabs and wish to kill them if it was in their hands . These people hate Arabs even much more than the current Mullah regime , this is why I told people here not to support these protests as its done by extreme secular persians .


Iranian regime should leave the Arabs and focus on its people

I agree that the non arab muslims are just brain washed arab worshipers



mahatir said:


> The Iranian regime will take care of your kind , whether you like it or not Iran will remain an Islamic state. We certainly dont like the current Mullah regime but we will never support atheist and ultra persian nationalists against them .


Iranians are already leaving Islam the future of the Middle East is irreligious



mahatir said:


> My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .
> 
> I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .


Arabs specially Saudis don't know anything about iran specially they consider rajavi cult as the only iranian opposition 

Anyway these protests are failure they were started by hard liners and people because of the economic situation but the iranian nationalists made it into thing anti the regime and anti Islam they even attacked reza Pahlavi and called him saudi agent because he didn't support they anti arab slogans like "we are Aryans we don't worship the god of the Arabs" the problem here that the stupid arab media call the atheist nationalist opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

SALMAN F said:


> Iranian regime should leave the Arabs and focus on its people



If this is done then life would be much better , the people of Iran should be the only ones enjoying their country's rich resources .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949299879481954304
Iranian opposition member burns the Quran . 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949279476554305544


SALMAN F said:


> Iranians are already leaving Islam the future of the Middle East is irreligious



I hope that happens in Turkey , Iran , Lebanon and Syria only.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949371228195885056
https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Today Friday January the 5th 2018.. a dew hours ago.. according to Iranian opposition:

New clashes erupted Friday evening in the east of the capital Tehran, which led to the injury of a number of people.

https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
I am not sure about this.. the picture can be from other protest and the news fake.. but it is there on the net.. it might also be real..


----------



## SALMAN F

The SC said:


> Today Friday January the 5th 2018.. a dew hours ago.. according to Iranian opposition:
> 
> New clashes erupted Friday evening in the east of the capital Tehran, which led to the injury of a number of people.
> 
> https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
> I am not sure about this.. the picture can be from other protest and the news fake.. but it is there on the net.. it might also be real..


 
Arab media is garbage and biggest liars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

veg said:


> It seems that the protest has already died, or closer to die.
> According to Iranian General, the total number of the protester through out the country were not more than 15000.
> 
> For sure the dictatorship of Wilayat-e-Faqih should end and true democracy should come, but the entry of Trump, then Netanyahu, then Saudies ... all that prevented Iranian liberals too to take part in the protests.
> 
> All these extremists (either Islamic or Jewish or Hindu) are brothers of each other. When one becomes stronger, then the other also becomes stronger and the unifying and humanity loving and human respecting secular forces on both sides get destroyed by the extremists of both sides.


eara of artificial intelligence based fake revolutions is over , America should realise that , asap it ill be good for them it's not early 90s or early 2000s world will belive what ever been shown on CNN or BBC ?
congrats to Iranian govt !


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Arabi said:


> High ranking generals announced their support for the protestors....
> things are getting out of Mullah regime's control


Oh man you just gave me a good laugh. Go learn Iranian Military Rank and Insignia before you make such an *** out of yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en

https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en



The SC said:


> Today Friday January the 5th 2018.. a dew hours ago.. according to Iranian opposition:
> 
> New clashes erupted Friday evening in the east of the capital Tehran, which led to the injury of a number of people.
> 
> https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
> I am not sure about this.. the picture can be from other protest and the news fake.. but it is there on the net.. it might also be real..





The SC said:


> Today Friday January the 5th 2018.. a dew hours ago.. according to Iranian opposition:
> 
> New clashes erupted Friday evening in the east of the capital Tehran, which led to the injury of a number of people.
> 
> https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
> I am not sure about this.. the picture can be from other protest and the news fake.. but it is there on the net.. it might also be real..



The biggest threat to Egypt is Sudan , I guess you now know after the events that happened over the past 3 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

The SC said:


> Today Friday January the 5th 2018.. a dew hours ago.. according to Iranian opposition:
> 
> New clashes erupted Friday evening in the east of the capital Tehran, which led to the injury of a number of people.
> 
> https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1010382/إيران-إطلاق-نار-كثيف-واشتباكات-شرق-طهران
> I am not sure about this.. the picture can be from other protest and the news fake.. but it is there on the net.. it might also be real..


it's all dead now , with the help of Russian intell ;whole network of telegram & signal apps based fake revolution been , made quite & that's the end of all the fake mess created by CIA from its it's basses in Afghanistan ?
karzai was the main puppet agsin , & soon he will meet his fate ?lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## first77

Iran revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en
> 
> https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat to Egypt is Sudan , I guess you now know after the events that happened over the past 3 days


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tensions-between-egypt-and-sudan.537543/#post-10147134
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tensions-between-egypt-and-sudan.537543/#post-10147134


----------



## sammuel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

sammuel said:


>


Lol I don't think it will chnage anything to be honest. The regime will cary on like nothing happened after the protests dies down like it's already happening. It was a big protest (biggest since the disputed 2009 election fraud) but not big enough to shake the regime /government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol I don't think it will chnage anything to be honest. The regime will cary on like nothing happened after the protests dies down like it's already happening. It was a big protest (biggest since the disputed 2009 election fraud) but not big enough to shake the regime /government.



I agree with you , but it is still a reminder that many in Iran are not happy living under mulla dictatorship. You never know when it is going to burst again ,remember how the USSR disappeared one day.

There is a large number of people in Iran that are well educated and well connected by internet to the world. I think you have not heard the last from them.

~


----------



## mike2000 is back

sammuel said:


> I agree with you , but it is still a reminder that many in Iran are not happy living under mulla dictatorship. You never know when it is going to burst again remember hoe the USSR disappeared one day.
> 
> There is a large number of people in Iran that are well educated and well connected by internet to the world. I think you have not heard the last from them.
> 
> ~


I am aware of that. Iranians in general have always been more open, educated, intelligent, sociable and even more Liberal in their ideas/views than other countries in the region. (well, this is what have noticed with all the Iranians I have met in U. K and Europe itself.). So I believe it's a given that they are well educated, tech savvy, and wel connected to the world through Internet/IT.
However, I don't think this is enough to topple the regime just yet. From what I have red, the iranian government has a vast network of militias under its control, that's without counting the IRGC and even Iranian military which is under the direct control of the state and the supreme leader himself.
So its very difficult to see how a revolution can be successful in this regard, baring a major violent uprising which in sure even these protesters don't fancy.


----------



## Śakra

SALMAN F said:


> "we are Aryans we don't worship the god of the Arabs



identity crisis much?


----------



## yavar

mahatir said:


> If this is done then life would be much better , the people of Iran should be the only ones enjoying their country's rich resources .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949299879481954304
> Iranian opposition member burns the Quran .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949279476554305544
> 
> 
> I hope that happens in Turkey , Iran , Lebanon and Syria only.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949371228195885056
> https://twitter.com/?lang=en&lang=en


usul 3 to 4 days old videos.

This shows how desperate you people are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Śakra said:


> identity crisis much?


What they want to say that they hate Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

SALMAN F said:


> What they want to say that they hate Islam



How can you hate something you've been for 1000 years? As an outsider, it seems like iranis have a massive inferiority complex going on. Islam is to iran as wet is to water, a fundamental property of the thing.


----------



## SALMAN F

Śakra said:


> How can you hate something you've been for 1000 years? As an outsider, it seems like iranis have a massive inferiority complex going on. Islam is to iran as wet is to water, a fundamental property of the thing.


They think it's an arab idea and their original religion is zoroatariasm


----------



## Arabi

In a pro-Mullah regime protest, the guider asked the crowds "What is your massage to the Basij"

The people answered "Death to the Basij" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950068136098877440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Arabi said:


> In a pro-Mullah regime protest, the guider asked the crowds "What is your massage to the Basij"
> 
> The people answered "Death to the Basij"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950068136098877440


tell the guy next time they editing the video don't make it too obvious, the sound doesn't match video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

LONG LIVE IRAN AND ITS IMAMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Yeah, teach Iranians about their country...


Well this what you expect from morons like him who just said there are entire iranian cities fell under the control of the protestors they are the same people who believe and spread PKK progananda of destroying entire turkish army base or entire kurdish cities in turkey or how pkk killed 1000 members from the turkish special police units while losing few men or how they killed 500 irgc while lost only 15 men

Saudis and Egyptians are the only donkeys who spread and believe in the PKK propaganda


----------



## MULUBJA

I think Iran is all set to emerge as a vibrant democracy.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Śakra said:


> How can you hate something you've been for 1000 years? As an outsider, it seems like iranis have a massive inferiority complex going on. Islam is to iran as wet is to water, a fundamental property of the thing.


It's just a believe within the brain. You can switch it off in 1 second without any physical pain. Just like if someone believes he's weak or ugly, he can decide to think the opposite.
I was in Iran.. it's fading away. Those old villagers and clerics who close their eyes to this movement will be swallowed by a huge tsunami.


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953718291985518593


----------



## sammuel

*A long-simmering factor in Iran protests: climate change*


In the mountains of western Iran, the province of Chaharmahal-Bakhtiari is known for mile-high lagoons, flowing rivers and wetlands that attract thousands of species of migratory birds.

But years of diminishing rainfall have shriveled water sources. Conditions worsened, residents say, after Iranian authorities began funneling water 60 miles away to the lowland city of Esfahan, sparking protests as far back as 2014.

On Dec. 30 of last year, about 200 people gathered in front of the provincial governor’s office to protest the water transfer project. Their slogans soon morphed into chants of “Death to the dictator,” the main rallying cry of anti-government protesterswho poured into streets nationwide in the biggest spasm of public anger Iran has seen in years.

The uprising — in which at least 21 people died and thousands were arrested before authorities reimposed order — had many sparks: rising prices, persistent unemployment, bank collapses, a wide wealth gap, corruption in the theocracy.

lakes to disappear, kicked up blinding dust storms and emptied out once fertile regions as farmers seek economic refuge in cities.

reported.

In some of the hardest hit areas, including border provinces where ethnic and religious minorities complain of official neglect, concerns over natural resources were a key driver of the demonstrations that began in late December.

“People in my area do not want to politicize their environmental concerns, but water shortages and pollution of the air and rivers are seen as political crises,” said Yusef Farhadi Babadi, an environmental activist in Chaharmahal-Bakhtiari. “People want to reclaim their rights to clean air and water and efficient water use.”

In the province, which covers an area slightly larger than the state of Connecticut, there were once 3,800 natural springs, but about 1,100 have dried up, Babadi said, citing official statistics. The Iran Meteorological Organization forecast recently that for the Iranian year ending March 20, rainfall in the province would be more than 80% below the long-term average.

Many in the predominantly agricultural region complain about a controversial series of canals the government has built to bring hundreds of millions of cubic feet of water from the Karun River, which runs through Chaharmahal-Bakhtiari, to growing populations in central provinces.

Some of the water has gone to state-run steel mills in Esfahan, which Babadi described as “bankrupt industries.” Meanwhile, with the exception of Shahr-e Kord, the provincial capital of about 150,000 people, towns in the area rely on tanker water that is riddled with chemicals, he said.

Farmers and cattle breeders have occasionally clashed with security forces, including in 2016, when multiple days of protests in the town of Boldaji left one demonstrator dead and nearly 200 injured. The Islamic Revolutionary Guard, Iran’s powerful paramilitary organization, reportedly sent troops from 16 units to put down the uprising.


In neighboring Khuzestan, an oil-rich province with a large population of ethnic Arabs on the border with Iraq, desertification and industrial waste have destroyed date orchards and wetlands. The World Health Organization lists the provincial capital of Ahvaz as one of the world’s most polluted cities, and for much of the year a yellow smog blankets the city, sending residents fleeing to the hospital for help with breathing difficulties.

Ahvaz saw large protests for more than a week beginning Dec. 30, but they were the latest in a years-long string of demonstrations over environmental conditions, said Abafazl Abidi, a correspondent for the reform-minded Shargh newspaper in Tehran.

“Many are suffering from chronic environmental problems or pollution-related diseases like asthma and skin ailments,” Abidi said. “People suffer from acid rain, visibility is only a few meters, there are outages of drinking water and electricity. The recent protests seem to me no surprise at all.”

The conditions have worsened because of the rampant construction of dams, more than a dozen of which have been built in the province in the last 40 years, many reportedly by businesses linked to the Revolutionary Guard.

Experts say the projects have aimed to benefit regions and industries with better political connections while worsening water access for marginalized people.

“They have built them in a way that the consequences are so bad for the environment,” Javedanfar said. “And there is so much lack of trust that even if the water projects were justified, people would oppose them. If the Iranian regime were to reinvent the wheel, some would complain that it’s too round.”

Supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has called on the government to “manage climate change and environmental threats,” but the response from successive governments has been mixed.

Former President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad promised populist schemes to help farmers, but allowed industries to build haphazardly, and he once blamed Iran’s drought on Western countries. President Hassan Rouhani, elected in 2013, has pumped funds into restoring the depleted Lake Urmia, but when he visited Khuzestan last year he was greeted by a fierce protest.

“In every election we try to send defenders of our rights to parliament or elect presidents who can address environmental issues…but in vain,” Babadi said.

Authorities cracked down swiftly on the recent protests in Shahr-e Kord, but Babadi predicted the respite would be temporary.

“The drought and water transfer projects are so dangerous and detrimental that environmental protests will resume soon,” he said.



http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-iran-protests-climate-change-2018-story.html


----------



## sammuel

*Iran after the protests: What comes next?
*
_Dina Esfandiary is a Fellow in the War Studies Department at King’s College London, and an Adjunct Fellow at the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS)_

The recent spate of protests in Iran has ebbed — at least for the moment. The unrest caught the regime off guard. Initially it responded in the usual manner: by blaming foreigners and discrediting protesters. But in a pragmatic move, the leadership then acknowledged the protesters’ demands. This is new and significant because it signals a willingness to open up in order to stay in power. But doing too little or too much will jeopardize the system.

The protests began over economic hardship, and rapidly spread to more than 80 cities, leading to 1000 arrests and more than 20 deaths. Protests are not new in Iran, with sit-ins and peaceful protests a regular feature, especially since President Hassan Rouhani took office. But these were widespread — they began outside the capital in the conservative city of Mashhad — and communicated bolder slogans, some of which targeted the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, himself. They also caught the government off guard.

During his election bid, Rouhani outlined an ambitious plan to boost the country’s economy. As part of this, he negotiated the nuclear deal, which was supposed to pull Iran out of isolation, and put in place a team of experienced technocrats to carry out his economic agenda.

In practice, though, it turned out to be a bit more complicated.

First, Rouhani’s bargain with the people and the leadership was to focus on the economy and the nuclear deal at the expense of other domestic issues, such as political and social freedoms. Secondly, as part of selling the deal and ensuring his reelection, his administration raised expectations. They touted the return of foreign business to Iran and the potential for growth. But average Iranians didn’t feel any benefits. Instead, they faced growing inflation and unemployment, experienced growing restrictions on their freedoms and witnessed truckloads of Iranian money being spent outside the country.

Today, the administration is paying the price.

But Iran is pragmatic and survival is its driving principle. When its existence is threatened, the regime adapts. What the government’s response to the protests shows is that they now think they didn’t get that deal quite right.

the rest here :

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tests-what-comes-next/?utm_term=.19d6e1782242


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956137741707829248


----------



## Arabi

many angry protesters have taken to the streets in Asfahan against the terrorist Mullah regime 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972258064932974592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972258983338762240


----------



## sammuel

*
I will wear a hijab when you wear one !
*
brave woman slapped for standing up ;


----------



## sammuel

-

very interesting ted lecture :

*What does the Quran really say about a Muslim woman's hijab?*

*



*


----------



## SALMAN F

mahatir said:


> Of course when you combine them with afghan and Arabs . Iranian regime has enough militias to suppress these protests my only fear is if things go out of control then extreme radical Persian nationalists will start blaming Arabs for killing freedom protestors.
> 
> Something most people here don't understand secular Persians in Iran refer to anyone who is conservative in Iran as Arab including the mullah regime.


there will be no such thing



mahatir said:


> The Iranian regime will take care of your kind , whether you like it or not Iran will remain an Islamic state. We certainly dont like the current Mullah regime but we will never support atheist and ultra persian nationalists against them .


these dogs will never rule iran



mahatir said:


> My message to fellow Arabs dont support these protests in any shape . This protest was done by extreme secular persian nationalists who hate Arabs deeply and if they rule Iran my god forbid they will be way worse than the current mullah regime .
> 
> I do not support the mullah regime in Iran but they are way better than the extreme secular persian opposition .


arabs are pretty much clueless


to be honest as you already know arabs dont care who would rule iran they just wanted to be gone and destroyed off the map just like omar said may god make between us and them a mountain of fire



mahatir said:


> In your dreams Basij will end this .
> 
> 
> 
> Watch their videos and I think you understand what I mean , these are the same people working with Israel and Trump to take down the iranian system . Unfortanely they are also working with Saudi Arabia , but the saudis dont understand the threat of these extreme people .
> 
> They are against Islam whether sunni or shia and we must support current iranian regime against them . Anyway dont worry if things go out of hand many shia arabs will defend iran .


these losers dont have any supporters in iran



Rukarl said:


> Saudi Arabia knows what's going on. A secular and free Iran has no interest to even intervene 1 second in Arab affairs and cause sectarian conflicts. That's why Saudi Arabia supports popular movements inside Iran. Not that I am fond of Saudi Arabia though.


arabs dont want a secular iran but iran with civil war and flames of fire and destruction


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SALMAN F said:


> arabs dont want a secular iran but iran with civil war and flames of fire and destruction



Iranians are Indo Europeans, specifically Aryans. They don't blow up their countries like Arabs do.


----------



## Arabi

Brave Ahwazians rise up against the terrorist Mullah regime ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979642324471951360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979662237425192960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Mucahit said:


> Tries the same in Saudi Arabia, gets beheaded


Iran has a very large and powerful "Majoosi" population and the ruling elite are scared of them. Its them chanting the slogans.


----------

